# Micromax Funbook



## Tenida (Apr 3, 2012)

*Micromax* F*u**n**B**o**o**k*
*i.imgur.com/j9ruY.jpg
*My review: Micromax Funbook*

*Here some info about the Allwinner A10 Chip that comes with Micromax Fun Book* 
*Official website*
*Snapdeal*
*Letsbuy*
*Flipkart(coming soon)*
*EBAY*
*See here for Funbook Hands-on*


Spoiler






> Micromax today took off the veil from its first entrant into the tablet segment with the Funbook. The diminutive 7″ tablet comes with mid range specifications for a price which makes tablets accessible to people on a budget. Before you dismiss the tablet as a low end affair for those looking for a budget offering , you will be surprised to know that Micromax has made immense efforts on content partnerships to make the tablet a worthwhile option for everyone from students to those looking for entertainment , media on the go.
> *i.imgur.com/lsYAS.jpg
> The tablet comes with a 7″ capacitive touch screen panel and is available in two colors ie Black and Silver. The screen was sufficiently responsive but looked a bit washed out up front.
> *i.imgur.com/84VUl.jpg
> ...


*Source*


*Videos *


Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]CPxAbUr8ooA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]4TX91P3fvOc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]iyhUzrtbEGU[/YOUTUBE]




*Micromax Funbook Owner List*

*


0)Orionz
1)Tenida
2)Varunparakh 
3)azzu
4)Krishnandu.sarkar
5)enticer86
6)Batman
7)JD91
8)Apn
9)Anandp
10)rajeevjaiiswal
11)GadgetGeek
12)vineeth12345
13)shashwat.vt
14)Abhii1902
15)aviatcogni
16)swamych
17)narainraik
18)Paylaram
19)srm_harish 
20)princeviv
21)firingpistonz
22)Hardly__Human
23)enadumugavari
24)maverik
25)rahulgaba16
26)pradyumnacster
27)sganguly
28)abhraghosh
29)sid_xD
30)maverik
31)rahulgaba16
32)microdroid
33)adithya72
34)rks
35)Sephiroth_kappa
36)CaptianNemo
37)sajo
38)johnpaul123
39)adithya72
40)Sephiroth_kappa
41)sajo
42)coolsukhad@gmail.com
43)sudiptaid
44)d3b
45)SahilAr
46) Anand_Tux
47)Iceberg
48)kaushik51094
49)sanjoy.bose
50)techiemaharaj
51)Tkin
52)Terabyte
53)karndev
54)comp@ddict
55)Robin Hood
56)usmslm102
*


----------



## Tenida (Apr 3, 2012)

*Credit goes to krishnandu.sarkar*


Steps for Flashing *CUSTOM RECOVERY* + *CUSTOM ROM* + *SCRIPTS*​


> *Disclaimer: I am in no way responsible if you damage, ruin, brick, etc. your device if you flash any of the unofficial firmware, updates, patches and mods.*
> 
> *Read The Instructions Carefully Before Proceeding. You can always ask if the steps are not clear instead of proceeding with your guess.*
> 
> ...



Ok, so let us begin...!!

[YOUTUBE]fATLTulwdQg[/YOUTUBE]​
Here are the steps that we'll follow...

1. *Install Custom Recovery*
2. *Backup Stock ROM / Present ROM*
3. *Flash Custom ROM [IMG File]*
4. *Install Scripts*
5. *Modding your ROM with Allwinner Mod*
6. *Flash Custom ROM [Flashable ZIP File]*




> *Source : IVIEW 760TPC (a.k.a. Ployer Momo9) Firmware & ROM Releases
> 
> Detailed Youtube Video Tutorial : IVIEW 760TPC Advanced Improvements - Flashing Firmware, Custom Scripts & more - YouTube
> 
> ...



*Those who are new to this Android and Flashing thing, I'd recommend to read [READ FIRST] [REF] Dictionary for n00b - What is.../What does ...mean? (2011/01/17) - xda-developers to understand the terms / jargon's.*

*INSTALLING CUSTOM RECOVERY*​1. Download CWM Recovery 5 ICS.zip
2. Extract it.

_These are the requirements fo Flash CWM...
- tablet must be running Android ICS version (4.0.x)
- tablet must have Superuser installed with SU binary loaded
- tablet must have Debugging enabled (ADB drivers included)_

_Your Funbook is Pre-Rooted, so we'll just proceed with installing Superuser App from Market_

3. Go to Play Store and download Superuser.
4. Go to Superuser App > Settings > Su Binary > Install the Binary
5. Reboot.

_Now we'll enable USB Debugging_

6. Go to Settings > Developer Options > Turn On USB Debugging.

_Now we'll increase the screen timeout to prevent screen from getting turned off in the middle of these procedures_

7. Go to Settings > Display > Select Never at Sleep.

8. So now connect the USB Cable to your PC and Funbook and you should see *USB Debugging Connected* notification.

_At this point, if this is your first time, you may see Windows trying to find Drivers which will fail ofcourse. Go to Device Management [Press Windows Key + R > Type devmgmt.msc] > Right Click on Unknown Devices > Update Driver Software > Browse My Computer for Driver Software > Both 64bit [Drivers-AllwinnerA10-64bits] and 32bit [Drivers-AllwinnerA10-32bits] Drivers are provided there within a folder named ADB_Drivers under the Recovery Package, so just browse them according to your OS Specification. A screen may appear up saying "The Publisher of this Driver could not be verified", just ignore that and "Continue Anyway"._

9. *DO NOT TURN ON USB STORAGE. LEAVE IT AS IT IS.*

_Time to install CWM. There are two methods. One is easy, by running a script and another is using ADB by typing commands. You'll get an _Instructions.txt there which lists both the methods in case you want to try out the 2nd method. Here I'll only cover the easy one i.e. using Script._

10. Run recovery-install.bat [Windows] / recovery-install.sh [Linux] and press any key and just wait and watch the show 

11. Within few mins recovery will be installed.

_*To reboot in Recovery Mode -> Press Options Key and by keeping it pressed, Press Power Key. Release Power Key and then Release Options Key.*_

12. Reboot.


```
=======================================================
|      How to control ClockworkMod Recovery 5         |
|                                                     |
| VOL+: up                                            |
| VOL-: down                                          |
| POWER: select                                       |
| BACK: back                                          |
=======================================================
```

*Credit goes to tkin*

*HAVING PROBLEM WHILE INSTALLING CWM?? GETTING PERMISSION DENIED ERROR??*

Ok, for those who cannot install CWM from the normal steps(most probably new funbook users having Base 1.2 and ICS 4.0.3) follow these steps.

1. Install Superuser from playstore, update binary, you'll notice it will fail one part(red text), re do the update 2,3 times staright away until all the text become green, no need to reboot phone, but you might want to.

2. Install Android terminal from playstore, in terminal put su and press enter, if you get a warning allow it, if # comes you have root access. If not, re do step one. Don't continue till you get this step correct.

3. Download ES File manager from playstore, go to settings, allow all root access related options and also tick go upto root option.

4. Now start ES file manager, go to root, long press the dev folder, set properties, check all boxes, click ok. Do the same for the data folder, now open the dev folder, and repeat the steps for the block folder, and inside the block folder do the steaps for nandg file.

5. Allow USB debugging from dev options, connect the cable, install drvers.

6. Run the ICS recovery script, wait for it to finish, if it fails then you need to check and set permission again, if all goes well you have successfully installed CWM.


*Warning: When setting permissions in ES File Manager make sure the USB cable is not attached, if so it might cause a hard crash and brick the device.*

I had used this method to flash CWM on mine and on my friends device, both Base 1.2 and ICS 4.0.3(made in may 2012, the rom build no is: 97F1-D1-H2-H01-MMX.20120512) hence I think funbooks made after may 2012 must use this method, otherwise the script will fails due to permission denial.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 3, 2012)

* Credit goes to krishnandu.sarkar*

*BACKUP STOCK ROM / PRESENT ROM*​
_It's always recommended to backup Stock ROM or Present ROM that you are on, before trying New ROM's. Because if at any point if anything goes wrong you can revert back to where you were. Though this is an optional step, but I highly recommend this step if you don't want to left out in the middle of nowhere._

1. Boot in to Custom Recovery.

*To reboot in Recovery Mode -> Press Options Key and by keeping it pressed, Press Power Key. Release Power Key and then Release Options Key.*


```
=======================================================
|      How to control ClockworkMod Recovery 5         |
|                                                     |
| VOL+: up                                            |
| VOL-: down                                          |
| POWER: select                                       |
| BACK: back                                          |
=======================================================
```

2. Go to Backup And Restore.

_*You must have a SD Card to Backup your ROM*. Though there is an option to backup your ROM to Internal SD Card. But generally there is not much space left in the Internal SD Card to backup a ROM._

3. Choose Backup.

4. Wait for few mins untill the backup is complete.

5. Once the backup is complete, select Reboot System Now to reboot normally.

6. Connect the Tablet to PC using the USB Cable provided and Turn on USB Storage when prompted.

7. Browse the SD Card through PC and navigate to [SD Card Drive]/clockworkmod/backup.

8. You'll see a folder there named upon the Date and Time of the backup.

9. For security purpose keep a copy of that folder to your PC.

10. That's it..!! Lets go and flash Custom ROM now


----------



## Tenida (Apr 3, 2012)

*Credit goes to krishnandu.sarkar*

*FLASHING CUSTOM ROM [.img]*​
*WARNING : Again I'm repeating, read this guide first. If you have any doubt ask me / read the guide again / watch the video / read instructions again. But don't proceed if you have any doubt.*

1. Download the ROM. 

_I'll show up this example with Momo9 ROM which I'm using presently. Grab it from 4.0.3-97F1-D1-H2-H01-N413.20120314.part1.rar and 4.0.3-97F1-D1-H2-H01-N413.20120314.part2.rar and extract. You'll end up getting an .img file._

2. Download Live Suite : LiveSuite 1.07 x86 x64.zip and extract.

3. Go to the LiveSuite extracted Folder and start the LiveSuite.exe

4. Click Select Img button and select the .img file [ROM] you extracted.

5. Turn off your Tablet.

6. Plug the USB Cable to PC.

7. Press and hold the Vol+ button, and keeping it pressed connect the other end of the USB Cable to Funbook.

8. Keeping the Vol+ button pressed, press Power button 10 times fast.

_Read steps 5-8 again if it's still not clear_

_Goto to step 12 if it's not the first time you are flashing Funbook_

9. If this is your first time, you'd have to install drivers. Your PC will automatically start finding drivers which will fail.

_Drivers are included in the livesuite folder_

10. Press Win + R > type devmgmt.msc > Right Click on Unknown Devices > Update Driver Software > Browse Driver Software From My PC > Browse the 32bit / 64bit Drivers under LiveSuite folder as per your OS Specification.

11. A screen will appear saying "Publisher of the driver could not be verified". Just ignore that and press "Continue Anyway" and wait until the driver installation finishes up.

12. A screen will appear on screen asking for Mandatory Format, answer with Yes.

13. Again a confirmation screen will appear, answer Yes.

14. Now just wait until the process is Finished.

*DON'T DISCONNECT USB CABLE IN THE MIDDLE OF FLASHING. DOING THAT MAY BRICK YOUR DEVICE.*

15. Once the Upgrade is Completed, click Ok to exit.

Start your Device to enjoy the New Custom ROM 



> *Here's a list of ROM's which you may try : Virtual Productions - Qware Pro 3 - Downloads*


----------



## Tenida (Apr 3, 2012)

*Credit goes to krishnandu.sarkar*

*INSTALLING SCRIPTS*​
*Note : This step is highly recommended, as it update GAPPS, Frameworks, Fix Multitouch Issue etc.*

1. Download eyeoncomputers_script_ver5b_ics4.0.3.zip and extract.

2. Increase Display timeout from Settings > Display > Select Never at Sleep.

3. Turn on Unknown Sources from Settings > Security > Unknown Sources.

4. Turn on USB Debugging from Settings > Developer Options > USB Debugging.

5. Plug the USB Cable to PC and Funbook.

6. You may need to install ADB Drivers if this is your first time.

_At this point, if this is your first time, you may see Windows trying to find Drivers which will fail ofcourse. Go to Device Management [Press Windows Key + R > Type devmgmt.msc] > Right Click on Unknown Devices > Update Driver Software > Browse My Computer for Driver Software > Both 64bit [Drivers-AllwinnerA10-64bits] and 32bit [Drivers-AllwinnerA10-32bits] Drivers are provided there within a folder named ADB_Drivers under the Recovery Package, so just browse them according to your OS Specification. A screen may appear up saying "The Publisher of this Driver could not be verified", just ignore that and "Continue Anyway"._

7. DO NOT TURN ON USB STORAGE.

8. Go to eyeoncomputers_script_ver5b_ics4.0.3 folder that you extracted.

9. Run fullmarket.bat and press any key

10. Choose 1 [Complete Installation]. Recommended for first time i.e. if you are running this script first time after flashing a new rom choose 1 always.

11. Don't Panic or touch anything, if you see market and other apps keeps crashing / stopping. *That's Normal*.

12. After it completes everything automatically, it'll ask for installing essential apps. I'd say press y and install those. Many of those apps will be needed. You may later remove any app later if you think it's not needed.

13. Finally it asks for If you would like to disable phone services to save battery.

_Disabling Phone Services will also disable Data, i.e. you won't be able to use Dongles like Tata Photon+, Reliance Netconnect etc._

14. Answer Yes or No, depending upon your preferences.

15. Finally press any key, and the tablet will reboot automatically and the screen will close 

That's all, your tablet completely ready to use 

*Don't forget to revert back the Sleep settings to 1min. *


----------



## Tenida (Apr 3, 2012)

*Credit goes to krishnandu.sarkar*

*MODDING YOUR ROM*​
*A. Advanced WiFi Lock*

1. An app named Advanced WiFi Lock has been installed.

2. Enable it if you don't want to get your device into sleep mode if WiFi is on.

3. I do not recommend Enabling that, as the device will be awake all the time thus eating much more battery.

*B. Allwinner Mod*

1, An app named Allwinner Mod has been installed.

2. You can choose Usage Style i.e. 120dpi [TABLET], 160dpi [LARGE PHONE], 240dpi [SMALL PHONE]. I recommend keeping it as it is i.e. 120dpi [TABLET]

3. You may choose fake build type, like ICS Allwinner Tablet, SGS i9000, SGS II i9100, Honeycomb Motorola Xoom etc. I recommend selecting SGS 2 here to unlock max market apps.

4. That's all, restart the device to apply changes. 


At this point, after you flashed the Custom ROM, your Custom Recovery will be erased. So if you want to flash / try out another ROM, you may like to backup this ROM before trying new one. In that case Install Custom Recovery again.

*Finally, nothing can be better than a live video. If you have time do watch it. It shows every single thing as step by step.*

Happy Flashing 

*Note :  I'm not the one to find all these things. So the person is eyeoncomputer who deserves the thanks. Thanks to XDA, Android Forums, TDF or anyone who find these links for the first time which helped us modding our tablet. Sources are included in the very first post.*


----------



## Tenida (Apr 3, 2012)

*Credit goes to krishnandu.sarkar*

*FLASHING CUSTOM ROM [.zip]*​
*WARNING : Again I'm repeating, read this guide first. If you have any doubt ask me / read the guide again / watch the video / read instructions again. But don't proceed if you have any doubt.*


*NOTE : Well Custom ROM's are available in two methods. 1. IMG File : Which I have already covered above. 2. Flashable ZIP File : I'm going to cover this now .*

There are many ROM available on today's date. Check out Android & Windows Phone: Tablets, Apps, & ROMs @ xda-developers.

I'm mentioning the 3 most popular ROM here...
1. [ROM] Fun Series v1 - Custom Rom for Micromax Funbook ICS 4.0.3 - xda-developers
2. [ROM][Funbook]CyanBook v0.1 -CM9 Based [30-05-2012] - xda-developers
3. [ROM][ICS 4.0.3] JetMOD™ 5.0|Funbook|Beats Audio|xLoud|Smooth scroll| Adrenaline - xda-developers

_Note : Installing Fun Series ROM may ban you from claiming warranty forever. While Installing Fun Series ROM's a splash screen gets installed which is never gets removed, even after flashing other ROM's. This may get you into problems if you need to claim warranty later._

*NOTE : I'm providing a generalized tutorial. For specific details (if any) don't forget to check the respective threads before flashing. Many ROM's may require you to perform some extra steps, so it's always recommended to check the ROM specific threads always.*


For more information on Development for Funbook or ROM's available for Funbook, keep a eye on [Q] Micromax Fun Book Development? - xda-developers


1. Download the ROM. Transfer the ROM to your Ext. SD Card. [*Don't Extract the ZIP File*]

_For the sake of Eg. I'm taking CM9 as the ROM to be flashed, but for other ROM's like Fun Series / JetMOD / Some Other XYZ Flashable ZIP ROM's, the process would be more or less same. So download CM9 ROM : CyanBook_v0.1.zip and GAPPS (As mentioned in the thread itself) : Goo.im Downloads - Downloading gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip. For those who don't know what GAPPS is, it's nothing but Google Apps, like Gtalk, Gmail, Maps etc. bundled. But this one is Minimal GAPPS, so it only contains Gallery, Gtalk etc. You have to manually download GMail, Maps etc after flashing the ROM._

*NOTE : Not all GAPPS supports all the ROM's. GAPPS for Gingerbread ROM's are different, GAPPS for ICS ROM's are different. So don't forget to check the Specific ROM thread before flashing. Also not all ROM's require flashing GAPPS. Many ROM's come bundled with GAPPS. So again, DON'T FORGET TO CHECK SPECIFIC ROM THREAD TO KNOW ALL THESE DETAILS.*

Hope you have downloaded ROM and GAPPS and Transferred the ZIP File to your Ext. SD Card. Now Let's Proceed 

2. Boot into your Recovery. [*Hope you have flashed recovery and know how to boot into it and operate. If not check Flashing Recovery Tutorial first.*]

3. You need to Wipe Data/Factory Reset, Wipe Cache, Wipe Dalvik Cache. [These are general, please check your ROM Specific Thread to know if your ROM needs something else to be Wiped.]

4. Wipe Data/Factory Reset, Wipe Cache are found in main menu. Hope you can see that. For Wipe Dalvik Cache, you need to go to Advanced menu.

5. Come back and navigate to Install Zip From SD Card > Choose ZIP From SD Card.

6. If you have transferred the file to Internal SD Card instead, then select Choose ZIP From Internal SD Card.

*Getting Error..?? Something saying "No ZIP File Found" or something like that..?? Are you sure you transferred the ZIP Files..?? Reboot the Tab, Mount Tab as Mass Storage Mode and verify whether the ZIP files are there.*

7. Now if everything is ok, choose the appropriate ROM File, and select Yes on Next Screen and wait for the ROM to be flashed.

8. Congratulations..!! Finally the you have flashed the ROM 

*Err...You got error..?? I'm sorry, that's upto developer. Note the error and comment on the specific ROM Thread. Hope the developer can fix it out..*

9. Now, reboot the tablet by going back to main menu and selecting Reboot System Now.

_Hey, I remember that we haven't flashed GAPPS yet..!! But you should not flash two zips at once without rebooting. So always reboot after flashing a zip, if you need to flash multiple zip's._

10. Well, wait..!! Don't get hyper or tensed. After flashing a new ROM it takes time to boot. Yes, it may take 5mins also, so don't get hyper. Simply wait..!!

11. Now, hope everything is ok. Simply reboot the tablet again in recovery mode and flash GAPPS. Hope you can do that now.

*You don't need to wipe anything this time. Wiping is only done when flashing a new ROM.*

15. So reboot and enjoy your Newly Installed ROM


----------



## vickybat (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Thanks for this wonderful info tenida.  For this price,it offers some terrific specs. I'm impressed with the gpu which has two cores and is the same mali 400 used in samsung galaxy note.

With 1.2ghz cortex A8, its surely snappier and it also sports a capacitive touch screen with latest icecream sandwich os. At 6.4k, this is a steal to be honest. Man i was looking for a tablet as well and this looks promising.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Thanks Vicky. You know from so long, I am waiting for this kind of Tablet that offers performance beyond the price asked. I will surely get this tablet 

This Mali 400 Gpu chip can play every full-hd  format you throw into the tab.

I think this tablet will be hit like Samsung Galaxy Y & LG Optimus , cheap and big on feature.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

@Vicky, if you grab one, don't forget to overclock it 

these chips love to be clocked high. Will put Atom processor to shame.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Sam said:


> @Vicky, if you grab one, don't forget to overclock it
> 
> these chips love to be clocked high. Will put Atom processor to shame.



Ya man sure,  I have postponed my phone purchase as i need something big that can act as a pdf reader and occasional browsing. The hd playback capability due to that powerful mali 400 is an icing in the cake. 

At 6.4k, its really a steal. Sam this is the same gpu that is used in galaxy s2 and note right?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

7$ for this SOC 



vickybat said:


> At 6.4k, its really a steal. Sam this is the same gpu that is used in galaxy s2 and note right?



yes. don't know if it is clocked low but such powerful internals at such low price. i got the news in the morning time but didn't checked. felt another el cheapo tablet with usual 1Ghz processor & some GPU. but credit to the chinese for this.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Yeah only 7$ for this powerful chip. Some popular brand like Ainol, Onda and Hyundai also selling Allwinner A10 equipped tablet along with Ployer Momo in China. They can be found in ebay.in also.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

so once Windows 8 is released for ARM, there is a chance for sub 10k Windows tablet based on this chip. though till then Android will jump 2 steps more. it'll be interesting. hope they didn't mess with the build quality in case of this tablet.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

i m in for this one ..... but hope flipkart dont overprice it


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

I am a FOOL to be swayed away by the CHEAPEST tablet Akash2 a.k.a UBISLATE7+ from the f****ng Datawind.I have even paid in advance Rs.2,999/- through cheque to Datawind for their First-come-first basis delivery.
My Booking ID: PM22046E8A5A,still not a single reply or word from Datawind.

Now I feel the tremendous remorse and also like to bite my hands in despair...
If only I could have waited a couple or so months longer,then I would have definitely gone for this "*Funbook*" by Micromax.
I feel this Funbook will give the SAMSUNG and ACER's Tablet a run for their money.

It is definitely a worthy Tablet for budget users at this price point.Moreover at the end of the year or so,prices will surely fall for this wonderful tablet.

*According to me:-->*

SAMSUNG/ACER/VIEWSONIC/TOSHIBA/SONY/MOTOROLA/etc. Tablets = Milk with extra fat

* MICROMAX/Amazon Kindle/Beetel/HCL/etc. Tablets = Skimmed Milk (Adored by Health conscious...!!!Wallet conscious ???)

UBISLATE7+/WishTel IRA/Pantel(BSNL)/ etc. Tablets = Lassi/Butter Milk


----------



## Tenida (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Just ordered at ncarry. Expected delivery is 11th April. 

Finally my hunting is over for tablet ossh :-/


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

i want this one, thank god i was about buy a second hand laptop for double the price of this..

any idea where to get this in mumbai... a review is needed for this


----------



## Tenida (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Right now its only available through ncarry. But from next week it will be available at most of the retail store.

like mobilestore and others


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Tenida said:


> Just ordered at ncarry. Expected delivery is 11th April.
> 
> Finally my hunting is over for tablet ossh :-/



Give A Review Dude 

I am Thinking To Buy It !!!

Review 
[YOUTUBE]4TX91P3fvOc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tenida (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

^^Review link is already there in first post mate.


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

No A Personal Usage Review After You get it!!!


----------



## Tenida (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Ok, Will do that 

Guys hurry up. In other online store like Sulekha it priced at rs7999/- Too overpriced 

*mobiles.sulekha.com/micromax-funbook_mobile-phone

Buy from ncarry. Just pay Rs.500 through credit/Debit card or Netbanking and remaining amount as COD when you receive the tablet at your doorstep.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

i have just called one of the mumbai distibutor and he confirmed that it will be available by next week and the price wil be 7 -8 k....... so the best option is to get it from ncarry..

now few questions

1) does it have a stock ICS or it is modified by micromax
2) will we see any custom ROM from XDA or any other party
3) does it have Android Market/Google Play
4) can we make call with it
5) will we see anymore products like this from other companies


----------



## Vyom (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

The tablet looks good.
And new logo for Micromax .. huh.. a Punch!! Seems like it's punching Aakash tabs and the likes! 

Edit: 4 GB internal memory! 
Wow!


----------



## Tenida (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Update- just got a call from ncarry guys, they are saying it will take about 3-4 days to ship to Kolkata.


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Congrats !!!


----------



## rajan1311 (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



SuperH3art said:


> 1) does it have a stock ICS or it is modified by micromax
> 2) will we see any custom ROM from XDA or any other party
> 3) does it have Android Market/Google Play
> 4) can we make call with it
> 5) will we see anymore products like this from other companies



2) This tablet seems like the momo9, its got some decent support at pandawill, not sure about xda..

3)yes

4)you cant make calls via sim card, you can make skype calls..

5) Many companies already got it, at least this looks the same, internals/screen could be different..


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

i am gonna get this monster!!!hell ya!!


----------



## GhorMaanas (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

thanks tenida for this info! is this the same tab about which you said you were waiting for it to be released?!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Nice 

I just stepped back while I was ordering for one 

Thought of waiting for few days and get some Hands On review from Tenida.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



GhorMaanas said:


> thanks tenida for this info! is this the same tab about which you said you were waiting for it to be released?!



Yes its the same tab, that I had told you before (that is Veedee D10.) Tablet is same but the brand is different. 



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Nice
> 
> I just stepped back while I was ordering for one
> 
> Thought of waiting for few days and get some Hands On review from Tenida.



Will give a detailed review once, I get the Tablet. Though its my first android device.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

we already have iberry, xtab and veedee, our home grown compay....

i was about to buy a laptop or  smart phone, but budget was keeping me away.. 

but we have so may sub 10k tablet from indian compay.. 

i hope some one will put a tablet buying guide on this forum for 10k tablets..

i think this one is better that the funbook

VeeDee D10e

About the product

What's New in D10e.

Based on the feedback we received for the D10, we have a new model.

1) Android 4.0.3 pre - installed

2) Two usb ports.

3) 1 - Direct USB port - no need for convertor.

4) Slimmer Body.

5) No Hardware Buttons for Home, Back, etc. All controls on touchscreen as designed for Android 4.0.

6) And at the same price of the D10.

This is a prebooking offer - Delivery will commence on 10th April.  As in prebooking there can be delays, please be aware.

Model VeeDee D10e

CPU All Winner A10, 1.0GHz; GPU: Mali 400

Operation System Android 4.0.3

RAM 512MB 
Nand Flash 4GB

Shell Material Plastic

Screen 7" Size 
Type Capacitive Screen 
Resolution 800 x 480 
Visible Angle 150° 
3G
  Not built in, support 3G/WCDMA dongle

Extend Card Support TF card up to 16GB 
Camera Front camera, 1.3 Megapixels

Gravity Sensor Yes 
Multi-Touch Yes, 5 points touch

Flash Support Flash 11.1 
Android Market Yes 
Youtube Yes 
Bluetooth
  No

Video 2160P(3840×2160 px), AVI/MOV/MP4/RMVB/FLV/MKV 
Music MP3/WMA/WAV/APE/AAC/FLAC/OGG 
Ebook TXT, PDF, HTML, RTF, FB2 
Skype Yes 



Email and Browser Yes, built in 
WIFI 802.11 b/g/n 
GPS No

Earphone Interface 3.5mm 
Battery Life 3-6 hours depending on usage. 
Language Czech, Danish, Dutch, English, Spanish, French, German, Greek, Italian, Japanese, Korean, Norwegian, Polish, Portuguese, Russian, Swedish, Turkish, Chinese 
Other Applications Office, Browser, Gallery, Clock, Calculator, Calendar, Taskiller, Gmail 
Product Size 195 x 117 x 13mm 
Product Weight 336g 

Extend Port 1 x MINI HDMI port; 1 x USB 2.0 port
1 x MINI USB port 
1 x 3.5mm earphone port; 1 x TF card port

Package Weight 700g 
Package Including 1 x Charger, 1 x USB

Price only Rs 6990/-


----------



## rajan1311 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

D10e will be discontinued...a new tab coming out on 10th to replace it..


----------



## DDIF (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Oops I just bought Blackberry Playbook on 2nd april. Only if I had waited. Anyway anyone who buy this please post a detailed review, my nephew and some of my friends wanna buy a tablet, so may be I can suggest it if the reviews are good.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Veedee D10e is not better. Its actually a Eken 01oem, which has washed out display, 2300mah battery.
EKEN T01

Here you can find iberry, Zync, mercury and many more cheap priced tablet but,  you will get better support from micromax

Micromax Funbook now available at letsbuy 
Buy Micromax Funbook (Midnight Black) at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews


----------



## arnab.d287 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

This one changed all my post exam wishes!! If Only the xams were over!


----------



## hellknight (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

This tablet is awesome.. will make a perfect media device with browsing capabilities. I need this to read the ebooks but sadly no-one has ebooks suitably priced for the Indian market..


----------



## pramudit (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

a great option for my brother who is looking for tablet...


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

so it means that veedee d10e is not good as compare to micromax... how is service of micromax, iberry etc..

and the d10e has better spec have you used id Tenida...


----------



## pramudit (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

@superheart cant say about micromax service in general but my friend has micromax a60 and the centre changed its faulty screen in 30min and reflashed stock rom without asking a question....


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

nice tablet...will wait for any review


----------



## Tenida (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



SuperH3art said:


> so it means that veedee d10e is not good as compare to micromax... how is service of micromax, iberry etc..
> 
> and the d10e has better spec have you used id Tenida...



I have read review of Eken 01 aka Veedee D10e.


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

this comes with miniUSB port ....!!!


----------



## Tenida (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Alive_Hunter said:


> this comes with miniUSB port ....!!!



with usb to miniusb converter free with the package.


----------



## Skud (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

That's good, but still it's not convenient.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Skud said:


> That's good, but still it's not convenient.



But the cost is convenient for our pocket


----------



## Skud (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

That's for sure.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Just called micromax guy and he confirmed that it will have a coupon of Tata photon dongle ... which can be used to get d dongle free. however he digd not guarantee if any other dongle will work or not


----------



## Tenida (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Tata Photon dongle can also be hacked


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

so can we use any other SIM with that


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Can we not make a phone call with this one?


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

^^why not..read skype/google voice. over wifi.


----------



## rajan1311 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Tenida said:


> Tata Photon dongle can also be hacked



link please


----------



## Tenida (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

^^ I havent recieved  the tablet/dongle yet. Will check after getting it.


----------



## hilarioushms (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Is it better than the NXG Xtab a10? Because, Xtab has got more battery and its 1k less i believe. 
Does funbook have Wifi "n" ??


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Get it From Seventymm.com for Just 6299 Link Here

Use Coupon : GET200


----------



## Tenida (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

^^Is this site good??Have you bought any item from there??


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Yes 
Steve Jobs Biography for RS 314
and Other stuff of around 2k
All In COD


----------



## vineeth12345 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Planning to get this one..Confused on where to order from..Letsbuy or ncarry?


----------



## Champ (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

One query :
Bundled Tata Photon Coupon is exclusive to ncary or its with all others vendors as well, coz have not seen details on other sites except ncary


----------



## deathblade (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

guys one doubt...
if we buy the funtab from letsbuy will it come with the tata photon coupon and the miniusb to usb connector as it is not listed there.....


----------



## SahilAr (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



hilarioushms said:


> Is it better than the NXG Xtab a10? Because, Xtab has got more battery and its 1k less i believe.
> Does funbook have Wifi "n" ??


I also wanted to ask this plus i have following questions:
1.Is bluetooth there on this tablet?
2.Does this support USB Hub;like can we connect multiple devices like-Pen Drives,External Hard disks etc?
3.Will my Bsnl 3g Data Card work on it?
4.Does Tata Photon Plus Data Card comes bundles with it or i have to call them to deliver it?


----------



## vickybat (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Now flipkart isn't gonna stay back. They too are planning to sell this awesome tablet. Its coming soon on their site.

*Source*


----------



## miltus_31 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



rajan1311 said:


> 2) This tablet seems like the momo9, its got some decent support at pandawill, not sure about xda..
> 
> 3)yes
> 
> ...




But the review at ibnlive says it does not have google play .


----------



## icebags (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

another question, guys. do these capacitive screen tabs support hand writing ? how about using it for taking notes, are there such applications ?


----------



## Tenida (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



vineeth12345 said:


> Planning to get this one..Confused on where to order from..Letsbuy or ncarry?



Its totally upon you, both are good.


----------



## SahilAr (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



icebags said:


> another question, guys. do these capacitive screen tabs support hand writing ? how about using it for taking notes, are there such applications ?



yet another question,questions and questions but the questions are left unanswered!


----------



## Tenida (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Champ said:


> One query :
> Bundled Tata Photon Coupon is exclusive to ncary or its with all others vendors as well, coz have not seen details on other sites except ncary



Tata Photon coupon is in the package, nothing depend upon the vendor.You can get the funbook from any of the site given.



deathblade said:


> guys one doubt...
> if we buy the funtab from letsbuy will it come with the tata photon coupon and the miniusb to usb connector as it is not listed there.....



Yes, it will contain all accessories if you purchase from letsbuy.



SahilAr said:


> I also wanted to ask this plus i have following questions:
> 1.Is bluetooth there on this tablet?
> *No*
> 2.Does this support USB Hub;like can we connect multiple devices like-Pen Drives,External Hard disks etc?
> ...



Replied in green.



vickybat said:


> Now flipkart isn't gonna stay back. They too are planning to sell this awesome tablet. Its coming soon on their site.
> 
> *Source*



Good news dude. Flipkart's delivery is super-fast. So you will get it from flipkart?



miltus_31 said:


> But the review at ibnlive says it does not have google play .



You can install goodle play easily in it. 



icebags said:


> another question, guys. do these capacitive screen tabs support hand writing ? how about using it for taking notes, are there such applications ?



Yes it will support. But before you have to buy a capacitive stylus from ebay.


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

I am thinking of buying this tab, does it have market/play? I think we can live with 'g' Wifi because i don't think we can expect 'n' speed. They should have bundled Bluetooth though. Hope micromax provide a better tab at ~10K.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

*Capacitive stylus* 
Universal Capacitive stylus Pen for Dell Streak XCD28 | eBay



Niilesh said:


> ^ You can type notes. try evernote.
> 
> I am thinking of buying this tab, does it have market/play? I think we can live with 'g' Wifi because i don't think we can expect 'n' speed. They should have bundled Bluetooth though. Hope micromax provide a better tab at ~10K.



You can install google play in it.And  Wifi will like that used in mobiles, will be decent. 
Wifi speed totally depends upon broadband speed imo.And  Its arguably  the best tab within 10K, it can play full-hd movie what netbook or entry level notebook can't that's added advantage. Also the Mali400 graphics chip its loot at 6.5k. 
Note-Mali400 graphics chip also comes in Samsung Note and galaxy S2 which costs over 30K


----------



## SahilAr (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

How can one install Google Play on it,if it's not there on the tablet,will it support USB hub,suppose i want to connect multiple usb devices via usb,is it possible?and will my bsnl data card work on it?if bluetooth is not there any alternatives except dongles?and snapdeal is offering it @6.5k;i read somewhere in the post that seventymm is offering this device @6.2k after applying the GET200 code but it's 6.3 k and the site is not offering color choice there as snapdeal is offering color choice between slate gray and midnight black..so from where to buy it with the color choice?


----------



## icebags (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

thanx teni, waiting for you to get your hands on it and write a review. 
(and the stylus you gave link of has weird tip. lol. )


----------



## ico (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



vickybat said:


> With 1.2ghz *cortex A8*, its surely snappier and it also sports a capacitive touch screen with latest icecream sandwich os. At 6.4k, this is a steal to be honest. Man i was looking for a tablet as well and this looks promising.


It has Cortex A9, not A8.  Even better.

Had to be A9 actually. All Mali SoCs have A9.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



ico said:


> It has Cortex A9, not A8.  Even better.
> 
> Had to be A9 actually. All Mali SoCs have A9.



Look here its saying Allwinner A10 is Cortex A8
AllWinner A10/A1X Processor Resources, Development Board and SDK | CNXSoft – Embedded Software Development


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Tenida said:


> You can install google play in it.And  Wifi will like that used in mobiles, will be decent.
> Wifi speed totally depends upon broadband speed imo.And  Its arguably  the best tab within 10K, it can play full-hd movie what netbook or entry level notebook can't that's added advantage. Also the Mali400 graphics chip its loot at 6.5k.
> Note-Mali400 graphics chip also comes in Samsung Note and galaxy S2 which costs over 30K


What do you mean by install google play in it? If it support google play then why does it not come with it pre-installed?
Yes i know that it has mali400 but i wanted a similar tab with bluetooth and support for ZTE modems.I hope the support for ZTE modems will come from Devs.
BTW what's the scheme that come with TATA Photon?(I mean like - free usage)


----------



## ico (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Tenida said:


> Look here its saying Allwinner A10 is Cortex A8
> AllWinner A10/A1X Processor Resources, Development Board and SDK | CNXSoft – Embedded Software Development


All right, me getting confused in Micromax's tablets and mobiles.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

^^Its Micromax A85 phone not funbook.

Allwinner A10 SOS is Cortex A8
allwinner a10


----------



## rajan1311 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



miltus_31 said:


> But the review at ibnlive says it does not have google play .



when I flashed the Veedee d10 with android 4.0.1 it had the market and it worked fine...it should work fine dude, check out pandawill forums..


----------



## icebags (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

u need to flash it to get market ?


----------



## rajan1311 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



icebags said:


> u need to flash it to get market ?



arey nahi...mine was 2.3 preinstalled..


----------



## SahilAr (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



SahilAr said:


> How can one install Google Play on it,if it's not there on the tablet,will it support USB hub,suppose i want to connect multiple usb devices via usb,is it possible?and will my bsnl data card work on it?if bluetooth is not there any alternatives except dongles?and snapdeal is offering it @6.5k;i read somewhere in the post that seventymm is offering this device @6.2k after applying the GET200 code but it's 6.3 k and the site is not offering color choice there as snapdeal is offering color choice between slate gray and midnight black..so from where to buy it with the color choice?NXG tablet is good or Micromax


Any Replies?


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



SahilAr said:


> will it support USB hub,suppose i want to connect multiple usb devices via usb,is it possible?


 You can only connect one device at a time


SahilAr said:


> and will my bsnl data card work on it?


I don't think so..


----------



## sameer.pur (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



SahilAr said:


> How can one install Google Play on it,if it's not there on the tablet,


To install Google Play, you will need to *Root* it first.
Then using a app like 'Root Explorer' you will have to copy '*GoogleServicesFramework.apk*' and '*Vending.apk*' into system partition to enable Google Play on this device. Permissions will also need to be set for it. 

Also additional steps may be needed, but I can't tell more without the device. 
Also above steps can be used for any device which doesn't have Google Play on it.


----------



## vineeth12345 (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Google play is pre installed in this device right?


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

The funbook has a AGPS support too.. The tablet is a killer deal for the price..
If only the tab could somehow support other 3g dongles...


----------



## rajan1311 (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

funbook has agps? links?


----------



## Tenida (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

[YOUTUBE]iyhUzrtbEGU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Me too planning on getting this tab. With Tata Photon Dongle package(check Snapdeal)


----------



## Tenida (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

^^Good decision. Its great tab at the price it offering.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



comp@ddict said:


> Me too planning on getting this tab. With Tata Photon Dongle package(check Snapdeal)



Don't order from Snapdeal. Better get it from where Tenida ordered.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

^^Why buddy?? Snapdeal has bad reputation??

Btw. here's the 
*Official Online Store*
for ordering the Micromax Funbook


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Don't order from Snapdeal. Better get it from where Tenida ordered.



My purchase will be holiday time, June beginning. So I can wait


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Well not really.

The thing is, snapdeal is ok for coupons and all. But many members over here and other forums have faced problems with buying product from Snapdeal.

So to be on safe side, I asked him not to get it from snapdeal.

Food coupons and all are fine. But buying products are risky from these type of deals sites.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Ok got you.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Tenida when you will get your tablet its already more than 3 days since you order it

Also which color you selected and the page is giving error 404 now on that ncarry site


----------



## Tenida (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

I ordered on 4th April, just waiting to be delivered. I selected *midnight black* color. 


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/hSC2O.png
*i.imgur.com/UAUqj.png


And about that link, its not opening from opera mini mobile browser. No problem with desktop browser.

*Check this video review by Technoholic*
*Review: Micromax Funbook & HCL ME Tablet U1 - Video | The Times of India*

*Micromax Funbook hands-on video by EFYTimes.com*
[Video] Hands-On With Micromax Funbook


----------



## vickybat (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Hey tenida, i just saw in that review link you gave that it sports a 1.2ghz dual core processor.

Is that true??


----------



## Tenida (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

No its single core processor, that guy is total noab.


----------



## ankit360 (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

I order one frm snapdeal @ COD expected ship date is 16 
Hope hardware is good or I will sue tendia LOL


----------



## Orionz (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

I have also ordered it from snapdeal by COD....delivery date is 14-04-12.
But only thing that is bugging me is that bundled Photon Dongle.....i think they are making us pay unnecessarily for photon. (anws i am gonna sale it with that free usage)


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

I have searched local shops expected to arive in stores next week


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Ayuclack said:


> Congrats !!!



If you get into Manipal, contact me 

I have my exams now in a couple of weeks. Will grab this at semested end


----------



## ankit360 (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Orionz said:


> I have also ordered it from snapdeal by COD....delivery date is 14-04-12.
> But only thing that is bugging me is that bundled Photon Dongle.....i think they are making us pay unnecessarily for photon. (anws i am gonna sale it with that free usage)



same here .

Any idea about Tata dongle

If they r going to register with our name or it's coupon which we need to register later ?


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



comp@ddict said:


> If you get into Manipal, contact me
> 
> I have my exams now in a couple of weeks. Will grab this at semested end



Totally Dude


----------



## kool (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



miltus_31 said:


> But the review at ibnlive says it does not have google play .




ya, ibnlive says it dont supports google play (android market)


----------



## icebags (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

how come they even release tabs without google play ?


----------



## Tenida (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

[YOUTUBE]vJg3-5g6GFQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]ZBp9r_KLd4g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kool (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Guys, I've one question, 
*Is it possible to connect Nokia 5230 as USB modem to these tabs ?* I've AIRTEL 2G. Till now i didnt buy any tab, because at this cost they are not giving 2g/3g sim slot, and i dont have wi-fi in my home, only BSNL BB wired.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

[YOUTUBE]fYxRDc1TAuM[/YOUTUBE]



icebags said:


> how come they even release tabs without google play ?



Google play can be easily installed in this funbook. Look at the video below.


----------



## kool (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Tenida said:


> [YOUTUBE]vJg3-5g6GFQ[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]ZBp9r_KLd4g[/YOUTUBE]




@Tenida, is this ur own tab? plz give full review by ur own experience. also  whats PROS & CONS, hows battery backup?


----------



## Tenida (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

[YOUTUBE]QXJVnx9GPtY[/YOUTUBE]

Its not my tab buddy. Ncarry, didn't dispatched the tab yet. I have contacted the CC, they're saying it will take another 2-3 business days. I can't wait more 

@Kool- Don't quote the video.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Even i cant afford 3g rztes and dont have wifi at my place, only option is by using with 2g sim on gprs


----------



## icebags (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Tenida said:


> Google play can be easily installed in this funbook. Look at the video below.


that guy just clicked market, tenida. but can you install it without rooting ?


SuperH3art said:


> Even i cant afford 3g rztes and dont have wifi at my place, only option is by using with 2g sim on gprs


get urself 1 wifi router.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

But from where can i get imternet connection


----------



## Tenida (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



icebags said:


> that guy just clicked market, tenida. but can you install it without rooting ?



Don't know buddy. First wait for my tab, then I will tell you.


----------



## vineeth12345 (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



icebags said:


> that guy just clicked market, tenida. but can you install it without rooting ?



I think the device has google play preinstalled in it..Check the comments in the video posted in this link..

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technolog...s-their-first-ics-4-tablet-3.html#post1622948


----------



## Champ (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Just noticed : .:: Karbonn Mobile ::.
hopefully they price it right


----------



## kool (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Champ said:


> Just noticed : .:: Karbonn Mobile ::.
> hopefully they price it right



OMG, its battery is awesome. 3700mAh. again i'm confused. Which one to buy. Now going to wait one month more, soon these tabs will rain like dual sim mobile phone. Good for us.


----------



## dabster (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

I read somewhere that funbook - ployer momo9 and Veedee D10 are all same. Is that so ?  I am not too convinced with 2800mAh battery, how much backup you guys getting with Funbook ?
PS: Ployer momo 9 has a 3700mAh battery.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

You can also order Micromax Funbook from ebay. Here's the *link*. Within 2 days from listing, 42 pcs already  have been sold 

Use 5% discount coupon (JETEBAY001). And get the funbook @ Rs.6165.50. 

This code works. See the screenshot 
*i.imgur.com/WRpB4.png


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Just Went To Micromax Studio and They Said The Tab Would Be Coming Within A Week In Stores + The Tata Photon Dongle 

So If You Wish To Purchase it Locally Then Wait A Week !!


----------



## icebags (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

they should drop the photon thing and make the price 750-1000 rs less.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

come on man, it getting too much waiting...


----------



## Tenida (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



icebags said:


> they should drop the photon thing and make the price 750-1000 rs less.



Yes this would decrease the tab price by 1-1.5k I  think.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

check my guide for some updates


----------



## Tenida (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

*Micromax Funbook Unboxing Video*

[YOUTUBE]68HAl23OKZY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]VzwbsI4mMOk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ankit360 (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Tenida said:


> *Micromax Funbook Unboxing Video*



when u r going to get ur funbook ?


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

You Got Yours ??


----------



## Tenida (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Arey ncarry total faltu online selling site, I still didn't received the tab....If i won't get by tomorrow, I will cancel my order.

*Everybody, please don't buy Funbook from ncarry, buy instead from ebay.*

*Or wait for Flipkart*

They don't even stock of funbook, and they're taking the order. total scam site.

Recently, I called them to cancel my order but they are not picking the call. 

[YOUTUBE]PCf0zMFHR6w[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]YrZyhvbvRos[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]WMIEDtJYKPw[/YOUTUBE]

It has google play, that's very good thing.

*Uff finally ncarry replied my mail with Aremex shipping number. I am so relieved*


----------



## ankit360 (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Tenida said:


> Uff finally ncarry replied my mail with Aremex shipping number. I am so relieved



So what is ETA ?


----------



## Tenida (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



ankit360 said:


> So what is ETA ?


I think 2 days

*Here's the written review*
First Look: Hands on with Micromax Funbook - Micromax Funbook review - Know Your Mobile India


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

That is still not a review.. just a hands on article


----------



## Tenida (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

^^Then wait for my review 

*Micromax Funbook P300 Benchmark Test Results & Score*
[YOUTUBE]Za7dgtzmCsM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kool (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

*on ebay I'm getting for Rs.5841 after applying discount 10%  * but i'll buy after tenida's review.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

^^ Go ahead and buy at that cheap price. Its awesome device, I totally sure in it.


----------



## Skud (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

The screen might be the dampener. Hope it is not.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

LCD screen is absolutely ok  for the price. You wont get quality like other expensive tab, but its quite good. I think that video causing some problem 

*Here's the camera quality
*
[YOUTUBE]4vVj3B4Sh7Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

^^Well the camera quality is nice..!!

I'd say best considering it's a 0.3MP camera.


----------



## Champ (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



kool said:


> *on ebay I'm getting for Rs.5841 after applying discount 10%  * but i'll buy after tenida's review.


Its a one time coupon or generic one. If generic plz share


----------



## ankit360 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

I m hoping that price will come down once they stop bundling USB dongle


----------



## manojkrishnaks (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Even im planing to purchase one,but waiting for hands on reviews from tenida


----------



## Cilus (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

I don't know whether you guys have overlokked it or not, this Micromax tablet does not have calling facility. It is like HCM Me tablet, available around 11K where you can't make call as it does not support SIM function as well as external 3G dongle for calling. Only 3G Internet can be used
Check the Letsbuy link provided by Tenida in the 1st post. *Calling Not Supported* is the 1st line of its highlighted feature set.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Well, I know its doesn't come up with 3G or Sim inbuilt within the tablet. But at 6.5K price , this feature is not possible for micromax to give. Although calling is supported through skype or gtalk.
 Forget MM Funbook you will also not find any 3G sim supported tablet within 10-18k range either. Samsung Galaxy Tab 620, Samsung Galaxy Tab 680 supports 3G sim but they costs around 26-28K which is not at all VFM.
*Only three tablet supports calling facility* 
*www.flipkart.com/mobiles/tablet/ta...Sg--&ref=22d42953-ed8c-4aed-973a-d3dd8fa9be03


[YOUTUBE]cHsu__FqEQs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Just because a tab supports 3g sim does not mean it has calling facility.. My bro has a XOOM 3G + Wifi version.. It does not support calling nor does it support native video calling with front camera.. the 3g is just for internet..
Same thing with the galaxy tabs

I do hope that this tab will support more internet dongles in the future, especially Micromax's own USB Dongles


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Called up MM CC, they said, it'll be launched in the market in 2-3 days, it is only available online as of now!  
I am tempted to take it, i hope tenida gets it today itself


----------



## Orionz (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Just got a call from BlueDart DHL,delivering it today at my door.......... HAPPY ME!!!!!
.
Thank God i didnt got Ubislate+/aakash2 whtever.............


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Orionz said:


> Just got a call from BlueDart DHL,delivering it today at my door.......... HAPPY ME!!!!!
> .
> Thank God i didnt got Ubislate+/aakash2 whtever.............



*FANTASTIC!* Waiting for a quick review by tonight 

From where did you buy it ? Link plz


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Cool Then Before Tendia You Would Be The First To Get The Tab


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

whoever gets it, please review and post your comments here, i am eagerly waiting for this....


----------



## Tenida (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Orionz said:


> Just got a call from BlueDart DHL,delivering it today at my door.......... HAPPY ME!!!!!
> .
> Thank God i didnt got Ubislate+/aakash2 whtever.... .........



Congrats in advance buddy. You bought it from ncarry, ebay or snapdeal?


----------



## Orionz (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

WTH ....guyzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz it here in my hands.......... A BRAND NEW MICROMAX FUNBOOK WITH ICS
.
.had ordered it frm SANPDEAL.COM on 7th April (last Saturday).

AWESOMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## Tenida (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

So, snapdeal is lot faster in shipping the funboook ..nice. Show us some pics of ur new tab


----------



## Orionz (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

I dont knw how to upload this image and vid stuff but lemme try......


*img137.imageshack.us/img137/2715/photo0113k.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Tenida (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

You dont need to post the pics with id buddy 
just upload the pics (1024*768reso.) in imgur: the simple image sharer and copy the bb code here. simple ..


----------



## arnab.d287 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

waiting for reviews..


----------



## Orionz (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

*img818.imageshack.us/img818/4402/photo0114ym.jpg

I think i am not the write guy for reviewing guyz.....Tenida its ur Job buddy,I hope u'll get ur 1 very soon!!!!!!


----------



## Dark_Knight (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Hey . Waiting for you reviews. Test some HD games on the tab too.


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

NoteA) Activation and Delivery of Tata Docomo Photon+ postpaid connection will be done through Tata Teleservices stores/call centre at a fee of Rs. 500 for processing and handling which is to be borne by the customer.

Note: (B) Only Tata Docomo Photon+ Data cards are compatible with Micromax Funbook.

via SnapDeal


----------



## Tenida (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



			
				Orionz;1626090[SPOILER said:
			
		

> ]
> 
> I think i am not the write guy for reviewing guyz.....Tenida its ur Job buddy,I hope u'll get ur 1 very soon!!!!!!



Ok I will do the review,  but first show more  pics of MM funbook. If you can post in this link. 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show-off/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-480.html#post1625911

You are first in TDF who got this tab. Congrats


----------



## noob (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Orionz said:


> I think i am not the write guy for reviewing guyz.....Tenida its ur Job buddy,I hope u'll get ur 1 very soon!!!!!!



can you let me know if its FULL black color model including the back panel ? I called them to confirm this and they told that there is only 1 color..grey...i want a full black model.


----------



## Orionz (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



noob said:


> can you let me know if its FULL black color model including the back panel ? I called them to confirm this and they told that there is only 1 color..grey...i want a full black model.



Mine is Black Gray!!!


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

i think installing custom roms will allow us to use other 3g dongles also....

now can you please check if you can conenct your phone with tab and use the phone internet with this tab, or you can use any SIM based gprs internet with this tab... 

does it have the Google Android App Market.. how is gaming performance, build quality, sound, video quality, boot time, etc....


----------



## Tenida (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

^It has google play market.


----------



## Orionz (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Dont worry,Android Market is there....it means we can update it to the latest Google Play for sure. and yes custom ROM will be very useful......Funbook is Loaded with lots of unnecessary stuff.(at least unnecessary for me  )

Right now,i don't have any 3g or WiFi connection available here so i am not able to download any games or application......but again don't worry about HD gaming,i read somewhere that Dual Mali400 GPU is better tha Tegra 2 (personally i m nt sure).


----------



## vickybat (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Guys another plus for the funbook courtesy the dual mali 400mp. Its termed dual because its capable of handling both 2d and 3d video( needs a 3d display though).

The 2160p video support written in the specs sheet explains the same. 3d video has two overlapped images. So for a 1080p 3d video, the native resolution of two combined images are 1080x2 =2160p.

So this mali400 gpu is really a blessing in disguise that too for a 6.5k tab. That's simply amazing.


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



vickybat said:


> Guys another plus for the funbook courtesy the dual mali 400mp. Its termed dual because its capable of handling both 2d and 3d video( needs a 3d display though).
> 
> The 2160p video support written in the specs sheet explains the same. 3d video has two overlapped images. So for a 1080p 3d video, the native resolution of two combined images are 1080x2 =2160p.
> 
> So this mali400 gpu is really a blessing in disguise that too for a 6.5k tab. That's simply amazing.



Amazing Amazing! Cant wait to order one!! How about ordering it from Ebay? 
Shall i go ahead ? ?


----------



## vickybat (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

^^ Yeah you can buddy. No problem.


----------



## Dark_Knight (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



SuperH3art said:


> i think installing custom roms will allow us to use other 3g dongles also....



I dont personally think custom roms will be available for this. Thats the biggest drawback of buying a product from a company like micromax. I dont think micromax itself will ever update the firmware on their own. thats the only thing preventing me from placing an order uptil now.


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



vickybat said:


> ^^ Yeah you can buddy. No problem.



Had a talk with the seller, he said he'll deliver it by next Friday at max!

And the color will be the one, which ever is available!
Will order it tonight!


----------



## Tenida (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



vickybat said:


> Guys another plus for the funbook courtesy the dual mali 400mp. Its termed dual because its capable of handling both 2d and 3d video( needs a 3d display though).
> 
> The 2160p video support written in the specs sheet explains the same. 3d video has two overlapped images. So for a 1080p 3d video, the native resolution of two combined images are 1080x2 =2160p.
> 
> So this mali400 gpu is really a blessing in disguise that too for a 6.5k tab. That's simply amazing.


That's great for a 6.5K priced device


----------



## ankit360 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

I cancel order after come to know that browser lag like hell!
My main use on tab will be surfing internet and if that not working properly it's useless for me


----------



## Tenida (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

^^Its problem with stock browser of ICS4 os.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

IN S2, it has quad core Mali 400 chip, this has dualcore...still even at this price, it is awesome.. the quadrant score is around 1700, and perhaps with some tweaks, it can cross 2000 .. eagerly waiting for some more reviews, especially hd games like MC3, Riptide and Shadowgun
Plz test the above three games
Also test rooting using z4root
EDIT:*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1378594
CM9 has already been ported for this device, as Funbook also has Allwinner A10 CPU..


----------



## rajan1311 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



ankit360 said:


> I cancel order after come to know that browser lag like hell!
> My main use on tab will be surfing internet and if that not working properly it's useless for me



I tried with dolphin HD, was fine...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Congrats @Orionz


----------



## kool (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Champ said:


> Its a one time coupon or generic one. If generic plz share


i think acc specific, and everybody has get this code in thier inbox.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

congrats to Orionz. you can review it too. just give a try 



Nerevarine said:


> EDIT:[DEV] unofficial CyanogenMod 9/ClockworkMod Recovery 5 for Allwinner A10 tablets - xda-developers
> CM9 has already been ported for this device, as Funbook also has Allwinner A10 CPU..



great news 



Tenida said:


> ^^Its problem with stock browser of ICS4 os.



actually driver problem. drivers are not mature enough.


----------



## azzu (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Thinking of getting Funbook..
unable to decide from where to order it..
my main uses will be..
video watching , gaming , and ya reading ebooks..
so what you guys say,,?
i got bsnl pantel and funbook to decide from..
pantel is ready for shipment for me...
but iam thinking of mm funbook...

i knw both tablets are world apart.. 
but is funbook worth the double price of pantel ?

would like to order now..
and what abt ebay coupons ?


----------



## ankit360 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Any idea why browser lagging on 1.2 GHz processor?


----------



## Tenida (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



azzu said:


> Thinking of getting Funbook..
> unable to decide from where to order it..
> my main uses will be..
> video watching , gaming , and ya reading ebooks..
> ...


Either go for ebay or snapdeal, but don't consider ncarry their  service totally sucks.

Use 5% discount coupon (JETEBAY001). And get the funbook @ Rs.6165.50.


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

^^ Snapdeal director said, they are booking a MM Funbook every 2 minutes  Impressive  While, i had a conversation with the ebay seller, he said they'll deliver it in a week! 

But i am confused, should i order it and get it by next weekend or wait and buy next week from the retailers, it is assumed to be launched next week in the local market!


----------



## Tenida (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

*Ebay link*


----------



## Champ (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Another Hands on
Micromax Funbook Hands On Review - iGyaan - YouTube

[YOUTUBE]cHsu__FqEQs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dark_Knight (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

How many people here have got there hands on the funbook? Can someone post a video of surfing the net using a broswer other than the stock ICS browser. Firefox or Dolphin may be. Also try to run latest HD games like MC3, GT Racing, 9mm and stuff. Will be of great help to the prospective buyers.


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Holy ****, was ordering one, was adding the product to cart, and the listing ended on ebay! 

200 products have been sold, may be had had put some deadline  

What now ?

I dont find SnapDeal apt for buying gadgets!


----------



## icebags (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



ankit360 said:


> Any idea why browser lagging on 1.2 GHz processor?


depends, it might be due to non-optimization of driver codes for this system or may be higher specification requirement by the app. but if it's a fault on micromax side, they they should provide an update addressing this.

well, someone needs to check it with other available browsers too, does it lag the same way with other browsers as well ? 



Orionz said:


> I think i am not the write guy for reviewing guyz.....Tenida its ur Job buddy,I hope u'll get ur 1 very soon!!!!!!


hey can you do some of the testing with it, as people saying above?


----------



## azzu (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

whats the delivery time for snapdeal and ebay ??..
unable to decide to buy it from snapdeal with COD or ebay with a discount of 10%..

how good is seventymm ???


----------



## kool (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



azzu said:


> whats the delivery time for snapdeal and ebay ??..
> unable to decide to buy it from snapdeal with COD or ebay with a discount of 10%..
> 
> how good is seventymm ???



Micromax Funbook Tablet with Tata docomo photon+ 3g dongle plus 1 gb data usage for 2 months for free @ Rs 5690 

Buy Micromax Funbook Tablet online, Micromax Funbook Tablet Price, Reviews @ Indiatimes Shopping
*use code :Use Gift Coupon
SR124790842977792* :

[IMG]*i.imgur.com/sg6Ts.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Tenida (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



azzu said:


> whats the delivery time for snapdeal and ebay ??..
> unable to decide to buy it from snapdeal with COD or ebay with a discount of 10%..
> 
> how good is seventymm ???




Either buy from ebay or snapdeal but don't  trust other seller. I regretting buying from ncarry, its India's most unprofessional online site.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Is Indiatimes reliable..??


----------



## Tenida (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Is Indiatimes reliable..??



Megamind has bad experience with them, I think.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

5690 price looks suspicious....

hey one else got it...


----------



## kool (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

somebody tell me, can i use nokia mobile as usb modem with funbook? Else i'll wait for inbuilt sim tablet.


----------



## vineeth12345 (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Tenida said:


> Either buy from ebay or snapdeal but don't  trust other seller. I regretting buying from ncarry, its India's most unprofessional online site.



Did they dispatch your tablet?


----------



## Tenida (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



kool said:


> somebody tell me, can i use nokia mobile as usb modem with funbook? Else i'll wait for inbuilt sim tablet.



I don't think you can use that way. And there's very tablet that has inbuilt sim feature, cost will be also on higher side.


----------



## dan4u (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



kool said:


> Micromax Funbook Tablet with Tata docomo photon+ 3g dongle plus 1 gb data usage for 2 months for free @ Rs 5690
> 
> Buy Micromax Funbook Tablet online, Micromax Funbook Tablet Price, Reviews @ Indiatimes Shopping
> *use code :Use Gift Coupon
> ...



I would be careful when shopping from Indiatimes, a search on Google gave bad reviews on their service and customer support, Go for eBay or Snapdeal. 
if you've previously bought from indtimes and were satisfied with their service then go ahead. But if its your first time with them, I'd say think twice.


----------



## manoj_299 (Apr 13, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Is Indiatimes reliable..??



Indiatimes is not reliable at all. Last time I purchased a wifi router using their high value discount coupan. After a month of waiting they didn't delivered goods by saying courier service non survicable area. But reputed courier like First Flight, DTDC, Blue Dart, Professional etc are available in my area. So got refund after a month of waiting.


----------



## Dark_Knight (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Is mic available on this tablet for voice chat, recording etc?


----------



## Tenida (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Dark_Knight said:


> Is mic available on this tablet for voice chat, recording etc?



Yes. It has mic for voice/video chat over skype/gtalk.

Guys good news 
MM funbook shipment  is out for delivery


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Wo Ho !!! Funbook !!!

You Sitting At Door Like A Watch Dog !!!
Same happened To Me While Getting My Home Theater Delivered


----------



## Tenida (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Ayuclack said:


> Wo Ho !!! Funbook !!!
> 
> You Sitting At Door Like A Watch Dog !!!
> Same happened To Me While Getting My Home Theater Delivered



lol hoping to get the  product in well condition


----------



## Desmond (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

This my latest addition to my wishlist. Sad that there is still 15+ days till salary


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Tenida said:


> Yes. It has mic for voice/video chat over skype/gtalk.
> 
> Guys good news
> MM funbook shipment  is out for delivery




Haha! The new DP says everything Tenida  Did ya get it ? ? We are equally excited 

Meanwhile, this is another review which says, the display is what will prove to be a deal breaker!


----------



## Tenida (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Yes ...right now I got the package ...wow what a tablet...at the same time packaging sucks...ncarry sucks....now I am  posting pics ...watch out guys


----------



## Orionz (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Congrats @ Tenida...... waiting for real review man!!

Specially by Mali 400 GPU POV.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

^^First tell when you first started the device first time, the date and time already set or you manually set them. Also do your tablet comes with screen guard install?


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

According to the Igyaan review, Bharat Nagpal said the display is fine and i believe that, cuz he's more of an expert reviewer of hardware.. 
btw as the MMX funbook is a rebranded Ployar momo9, i found out that the momo9 can support other external 3g dongles maybe with some hacks, like in this video
[YOUTUBE]0589ApTHbBM[/YOUTUBE]
I do hope it is possible


----------



## Orionz (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Yep,sceernguard was there as well as date and time was set ......History in browser.......lots of songs (from songs.pk).......


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

^^ what do we take out of this ?
1 The device has been tested and loaded with some content ? 
2 The device has been used and then shipped ? :O


----------



## Orionz (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

but packaging was great indeed........may be they have tested it during QC...or may be....................


----------



## Tenida (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Orionz said:


> Yep,sceernguard was there as well as date and time was set ......History in browser.......lots of songs (from songs.pk).......



You also bought from ncarry nimbuzz fantu online site


----------



## Orionz (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Nop i told u i got it from snapdeal .... 
the actual shipper was SPINAL TRADECOM PVT LTD. NEW DELHI


----------



## Tenida (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

I think they have tested it before  shipping.


----------



## Orionz (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Yep i also think,i'll suggest u to make Hard Reset first......i did it.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

*Micromax Funbook Tablet Unboxing Pics*

*i.imgur.com/jUrMU.jpg
*i.imgur.com/nFvvH.jpg
*
Check here to see more pics of funbook*


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/WHLod.jpg
*i.imgur.com/caBLG.jpg
*i.imgur.com/9llCB.jpg
*i.imgur.com/mQtS6.jpg
*i.imgur.com/GyIji.jpg
*i.imgur.com/n9HgK.jpg
*i.imgur.com/irVY3.jpg
*i.imgur.com/fh5EE.jpg
*i.imgur.com/5JLxZ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/NzmY4.jpg
*i.imgur.com/tZ7qr.jpg
*i.imgur.com/3gLIG.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Q7MjP.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Ccyem.jpg
*i.imgur.com/cj9bo.jpg
*i.imgur.com/GbdFA.jpg


----------



## vineeth12345 (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Tenida said:


> *Micromax Funbook Tablet Unboxing Pics*


*

Congrats on finally receiving the tablet!!!.But the packing sucks!!*


----------



## Tenida (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Thanks buddy, and you are right about packaging, Flipkart packs far better than this faltu online site ncarry.


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Tenida said:


> *Micromax Funbook Tablet Unboxing Pics*



Finally!!!  Shall we expect a review by tonight ? ?


----------



## Tenida (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

No, will post review after using it for some days. I need time for the review because its my first android device.


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

^^ How about the screen? While reviewing, do let us know, if ebook reading for long hours is fine or painfull!


----------



## Tenida (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Screen is vibrant and color reproduction almost like real. Its awesome for price man.


----------



## dipesh2k100 (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Tenida said:


> Screen is vibrant and color reproduction almost like real. Its awesome for price man.



Is there any information about the data card in the box?????....ebay would be a better option then snapdeal what say for ordering the MM Funbook ???


----------



## dipesh2k100 (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

@Tenida.... Atleast give some basic reviews about the look and feel of the device man.. do it has any memory card slot to extend the memory ???


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

pls test some hd games while you are at it like shadowgun


----------



## vineeth12345 (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Tenida said:


> Screen is vibrant and color reproduction almost like real. Its awesome for price man.



Enjoy!!!!...just one question though.Did you also receive it with date and time set,browser history etc as someone else mentioned earlier?


----------



## dan4u (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Nerevarine said:


> According to the Igyaan review, Bharat Nagpal said the display is fine and i believe that, cuz he's more of an expert reviewer of hardware..
> btw as the MMX funbook is a rebranded Ployar momo9, i found out that the momo9 can support other external 3g dongles maybe with some hacks, like in this video
> [YOUTUBE]0589ApTHbBM[/YOUTUBE]
> I do hope it is possible



Well Funbook and momo9 may look similar because of its hard buttons and screen size, But dimension wise its totally different
The Dimensions of momo9 are    122 x 197 x 12.7 mm 
The Dimensions of Funbook are  122 x 192 x 10 mm
i.e the Funbook is only 10mm thick, so that is a lot of difference, Thickness plays a major role .
Oh and just for comparison,
Dimensions of the Galaxy Tab 620 are : 122.37 x 193.65 x 9.96 mm


----------



## Skud (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Once question about the screen: matte or glossy?


----------



## Tenida (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

^ there's no browser history in my set.



Skud said:


> Once question about the screen: matte or glossy?



Its glossy.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Tenida Nice purshace so your the firstSecond person in tdf to get it ? Review it 
Orionz congrats Your the first one to get it  how is it ??


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Congrats Tenida 

Waiting for your review.

Need detailed info on Screen Quality, Browsing, App support (specially HD games) and Performance (if it's laggy or what)


----------



## Mihir (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Tenida said:


> Screen is vibrant and color reproduction almost like real. Its awesome for price man.



Have you read any PDF files on Adobe Reader? How is the display in full screen  mode and is the text legible from a normal book-reading distance? If you haven't read books on it yet then please address my query in your review.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Congrats Tenida
> 
> Waiting for your review.
> 
> Need detailed info on Screen Quality, Browsing, App support (specially HD games) and Performance (if it's laggy or what)



Tell me some benchmark software, games to test the tab.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Quadrant, Neocore, AnTuTu -> Benchmark Apps

Well HD Games are not free at all  So you can test Angry Birds (if possible all versions)


----------



## Skud (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Quandrant Standard
BenchmarkPi


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

One more thing, I'd like to know is, how's it as a ebook reader..??


----------



## Skud (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Linpack is another benchmark.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Quadrant, Neocore, AnTuTu -> Benchmark Apps
> 
> Well HD Games are not free at all  So you can test Angry Birds (if possible all versions)



Thanks. Is there any demo HD games there on Google play ?


----------



## theserpent (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

WTF! no google apps? so ppl will have to root it the first day they get it


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

I don't think so. HD Games will never be free of cost. All good games like NFS, Nova. Asphalt are paid.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> One more thing, I'd like to know is, how's it as a ebook reader..??



Its the main advantage of this tab. Just checked few magazine, its absolutely working like a charm


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



serpent16 said:


> WTF! no google apps? so ppl will have to root it the first day they get it



Now when did he said that..?? :O


----------



## Tenida (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Skud said:


> Linpack



Thanks again.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Tenida said:


> Its the main advantage of this tab. Just checked few magazine, its absolutely working like a charm



That's great


----------



## Tenida (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



serpent16 said:


> WTF! no google apps? so ppl will have to root it the first day they get it



 It has google play market in it. 



Skud said:


> Quandrant Standard
> BenchmarkPi



Thanks bro.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Tenida said:


> lo It has google play market in it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bro.



Oh lol.Some Noob in the first fews posts said so lol sorry


----------



## Dark_Knight (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Congrats @Tenida.. Now waiting for the real review!!!


----------



## Tenida (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



serpent16 said:


> Oh lol.Some Noob in the first fews posts said so lol sorry



lol no problem


----------



## hard_rock (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Congrats bro..for FINALLY getting it...

Update us about the battery performance after you use it for couple of days...


----------



## Tenida (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Dark_Knight said:


> Congrats @Tenida.. Now waiting for the real review!!!



If you want real review, you have to wait a bit 



hard_rock said:


> Congrats bro..for FINALLY getting it...
> 
> Update us about the battery performance after you use it for couple of days...



Thanks bro.  ...will let you know after few days.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Download some hd games and post some snaps ..


----------



## Skud (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

*@Tenida:*

Apart from games and benchmark, you need to install the following for your review:-

1) pdf reader
2) office suite (document viewing and editing both)
3) kindle
4) comics viewer (cbz file)

Feedback needed on these.


----------



## dipesh2k100 (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Congrats Tenida...

Do it has any memory slot to expand the memory.... it says Expandable 32GB ???


----------



## theserpent (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Download some launchers


----------



## Tenida (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Skud said:


> Apart from games and benchmark, you need to install the following for your review:-
> 
> 1) pdf reader- *Adobe Reader is reinstalled *. *Any other software*
> 2) office suite (document viewing and editing both)- *Stock version is there. Any other?*
> ...



Replied in blue

*I will review like this*



> Design and Build
> Features
> Media
> Connectivity
> ...


Any other topic??


----------



## Dark_Knight (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Tenida said:


> Any other topic??




HD games


----------



## theserpent (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Smoothness,Lag on Multitasking,Use Launchers and say


----------



## Skud (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Tenida said:


> Replied in blue
> 
> *I will review like this*
> 
> ...




For office suite, you can install Kingsoft Office, but stock one should do fine (btw, is it Polaris Office? it has a built-in pdf viewer, although it can't open protected pdf files.). For comics viewer, my favorite is ComicRack.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Skud said:


> For office suite, you can install Kingsoft Office, but stock one should do fine (btw, is it Polaris Office? it has a built-in pdf viewer, although it can't open protected pdf files.). For comics viewer, my favorite is ComicRack.



Thanks for the suggestion 
I haven't yet checked the office browser. Will let you know about pdf support.


----------



## red dragon (Apr 13, 2012)

Do not waste time on launchers.
Look for the lightest possible launcher,if you do not like the stock one.
For me the most important test would be the hdmi mirroring quality of big 10-15GB 1080p rips,and the usb OTG functionality.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Tenida said:


> Replied in blue
> 
> *I will review like this*
> 
> ...



Congrat's and Thanks to you Tenida,for such an elaborate presentation...
Your detailed reviews are awaiting to be explored by all of us.
If possible,please ensure that whether *Funbook* will require only Tata Photon+ connection,or are there any liberty/choice to use dongles and connections from other ISP's?


----------



## Dark_Knight (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Tenida said:


> If you want real review, you have to wait a bit



Ohk. But please make it before 15th. I have an ebay 10% off coupon which i am probably saving for this. . Atleast give your views on smoothness of UI and please test some HD games. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Dark_Knight said:


> Ohk. But please make it before 15th. I have an ebay 10% off coupon which i am probably saving for this. . Atleast give your views on smoothness of UI and please test some HD games. Thank you in advance.



UI is butter smooth, no lag at all...btw will let u know about hd games.



red dragon said:


> Do not waste time on launchers.
> Look for the lightest possible launcher,if you do not like the stock one.
> For me the most important test would be the hdmi mirroring quality of big 10-15GB 1080p rips,and the usb OTG functionality.



 I have no problem with stock launcher.
But HDMI cable is not there in the package. But still i can't connect  as i don't  have lcd tv or monitor with hdmi port.... 



kg11sgbg said:


> Congrat's and Thanks to you Tenida,for such an elaborate presentation...
> Your detailed reviews are awaiting to be explored by all of us.
> If possible,please ensure that whether *Funbook* will require only Tata Photon+ connection,or are there any liberty/choice to use dongles and connections from other ISP's?



Thanks. No only tata photon dongle is supported ....but rooting will solve the problem i think


----------



## dabster (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Battery is what I am more concerned about.. this has 2800mah battery when all the comparable ones are have 3600+mah battery. Monsieur Tenida, looking forward for review.

 Is this same as ployer momo9(most likely not) and veedee D10 ?


----------



## dan4u (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Tenida said:


> UI is butter smooth, no lag at all...btw will let u know about hd games.
> )



Hey congrats on your purchase, could you Check out this Review by Gadget Guru, Micromax Funbook: Review - NDTVGadgets.com
any truth in what they say, does it hang or takes 3-5 seconds to wake up from sleep mode?


----------



## Tenida (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

I have not faced such problem. Better you try out the  funbook in store then decide on it or wait for my review.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



serpent16 said:


> Smoothness,Lag on Multitasking,Use Launchers and say



+1

Tenida, please also do test on how smooth it is, specially when running multiple apps i.e. multitasking.

Because android is famous for it's laggyness 

Also if possible please check out GPS too..!! It'd be better if you can go through all the features..!!


----------



## rajan1311 (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

it does not have gps..


----------



## vickybat (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Amartya waiting for your detailed review.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

can you test a bluetooth dongle , by plugging in into your usb otg port


----------



## hellknight (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Congrats Tenida.. This device is an awesome eReader. I was thinking of getting an el-cheapo eReader but now, I'll get this in 1-2 months.


----------



## Orionz (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

HOW TO Root Micromax Funbook 


HOW TO Root Micromax Funbook | BlogoTech


----------



## azzu (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Just ordered it from Snapdeal..
after alot of thinking  
COD was the only option for me..

expected delivery date is 21st..

fingers crossed


----------



## Orionz (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Don't worry Snapdeal is great...,at least with MM funbook.   i received mine on 5 the day after placing order.


----------



## azzu (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

after searching for alot of coupons 
finally cud just get 150 off 6499 

ohh damn , suddenly realized i ordered white grey one..
any idea for cancelling it ? 
want the back one


----------



## Orionz (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Yep you can cancel it during the confirmation call,which u'll have probably tomorrow!
BTW I have Gray too.....and it looks really great.(still its ur personal choice)


----------



## azzu (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

^ just did it..

dunno but iam more leaned towards black.. one so..


----------



## Tenida (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

I also order for midnight black but the ncarry  told me that black is not available, so I have no option left  to choose the grey one. But believe me grey looks as good as black.


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



azzu said:


> after searching for alot of coupons
> finally cud just get 150 off 6499
> 
> ohh damn , suddenly realized i ordered white grey one..
> ...




Coupon code plz, even ii'll order it 

Edit : Just Ordered for 6349 from Snapdeal, but the estimated shipping date is 21st!! :O They'll ship after a week and it'll then take another 4-5 days! Will take the final call, on the confirmation call tomorrow!


----------



## dan4u (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



varunparakh said:


> Coupon code plz, even ii'll order it
> 
> Edit : Just Ordered for 6349 from Snapdeal, but the estimated shipping date is 21st!! :O They'll ship after a week and it'll then take another 4-5 days! Will take the final call, on the confirmation call tomorrow!



Why don't you get it from ebay? Its cheaper (if you use coupons), check out this listing Micromax P300 Funbook Tablet 7" WiFi, Android 4.0..1 Year Manufacturer Warranty | eBay, you can get it for less than Rs 6000 (Using a 10% discount coupon), try Googling hard for the 10% coupon, or else you can get the 5% discount (Rs 6165) that's easily found on a Google search .
P.S they're shipping from the 16th onward,  .


----------



## Tenida (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



hellknight said:


> Congrats Tenida.. This device is an awesome eReader. I was thinking of getting an el-cheapo eReader but now, I'll get this in 1-2 months.



Thanks mate. Good choice


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



varunparakh said:


> Coupon code plz, even ii'll order it
> 
> Edit : Just Ordered for 6349 from Snapdeal, but the estimated shipping date is 21st!! :O They'll ship after a week and it'll then take another 4-5 days! Will take the final call, on the confirmation call tomorrow!



by then it'll appear on flipkart.


----------



## azzu (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



dan4u said:


> Why don't you get it from ebay? Its cheaper (if you use coupons), check out this listing Micromax P300 Funbook Tablet 7" WiFi, Android 4.0..1 Year Manufacturer Warranty | eBay, you can get it for less than Rs 6000 (Using a 10% discount coupon), try Googling hard for the 10% coupon, or else you can get the 5% discount (Rs 6165) that's easily found on a Google search .
> P.S they're shipping from the 16th onward,  .



coz of hassle free COD feature,,,,,

same here too , 
shippig time is 21st 
lol i thought its delivery date


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Guys even I'm tempted to go for this. Had a bad experience with Spice tab last year so little apprehensive about this low end tabs. Let me see based on the reviews here.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Anybodies  knows how to post video on youtube. Mine is .avi format. Any software on online to convert to .flv


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Tenida can you please check if net works via gprs with 2g sim card


----------



## Tenida (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

^^Ok will check, but still i don't it will work before rooting. Other than Tata Photon dongle, no other device will work at this moment.

Update: Uploading two videos of Funbook, video quality will be not that great. But you will have a short idea about the device.

[YOUTUBE]jBTHQ6TodP4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



dan4u said:


> Why don't you get it from ebay? Its cheaper (if you use coupons), check out this listing Micromax P300 Funbook Tablet 7" WiFi, Android 4.0..1 Year Manufacturer Warranty | eBay, you can get it for less than Rs 6000 (Using a 10% discount coupon), try Googling hard for the 10% coupon, or else you can get the 5% discount (Rs 6165) that's easily found on a Google search .
> P.S they're shipping from the 16th onward,  .



Will certainly consider it now, the one i had been tracking on Ebay, had been finished with his listing after selling 200 items. 
As of the 10% coupon, i have tried plenty of them, they say _"The gift voucher MND3Q3JKV6 has been issued to another user.  You will not be able to use this voucher on your user ID. Please try another voucher or continue with your payment._"

Though the 5% coupon works well, even i chose Snapdeal for COD, but then 21st is way too late!




Sam said:


> by then it'll appear on flipkart.



yeah, thus i thought of taking the final call today, wont order it from Snapdeal now!


----------



## Tenida (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

[YOUTUBE]ZrdQVWvz8Ww[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Just ordered it from Ebay for 6165.50\- INR   The countdown begins


----------



## Tenida (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Guys Tata Photon Dongale is not completely free, you have to give Rs.500/- as handling and servicing charge to TATA Photon store. If we have to  give the extra money, then why micromax advising as free dongle !!! 

[YOUTUBE]8WsFpGoFYEI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]RTs39_crm2A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

We WB people are always stay backward. Seller won't ship to WB


----------



## vickybat (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> We WB people are always stay backward. Seller won't ship to WB



Wait for flipkart mate. Funbook should be in stock soon. Ordering will be a piece of cake then as well as hassle free.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

^^You mean ebaY.



vickybat said:


> Wait for flipkart mate. Funbook should be in stock soon. Ordering will be a piece of cake then as well as hassle free.



Right but then, why  they are taking so much time to list. While snapdeal and ebay has selling fb every 2 min.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

^^ That's a real good question mate. I don't know why the hell they are taking so much time to get it in stock.


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Tenida said:


> Guys Tata Photon Dongale is not completely free, you have to give Rs.500/- as handling and servicing charge to TATA Photon store. If we have to  give the extra money, then why micromax advising as free dongle !!!



Buddy, may be you skipped the little star (*) which said Conditions Apply 
Actually the, dongle is free, but what you need to pay is the activation charges!


----------



## enticer86 (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Hey guys, thanks to my beloved TD forum, i finally brought this tab, after much deliberation, since the NDTV reviews are pretty bad.

If you are looking for your first tab, for a first android device, or for just the experience, go ahead and buy it. I just love the device.. Everything is perfect.

Please note that the dongle is paid, and I can't use my Reliance Webconnect on this. Plus, if you delete all the Vriti Educational content and bundled movies and songs, you free almost 1.5 GB of space, which makes this device run pretty fast.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

@Enticer86- Congrats mate. You purchased it from where? and hows the experience?



dan4u said:


> Well Funbook and momo9 may look similar because of its hard buttons and screen size, But dimension wise its totally different
> The Dimensions of momo9 are    122 x 197 x 12.7 mm
> The Dimensions of Funbook are  122 x 192 x 10 mm
> i.e the Funbook is only 10mm thick, so that is a lot of difference, Thickness plays a major role .
> ...



That's very good point.  That means its not ployer momo oem.


----------



## kool (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



varunparakh said:


> Just ordered it from Ebay for 6165.50\- INR   The countdown begins



*Its cheapest here:  Micromax Funbook at Rs 5899  *

Micromax Funbook, Price, Features, Specifications, Reviews | Tradus

use coupon code *GADGET600* to get Rs 600 off ( valid till 19th of April )
*i.imgur.com/zK1pi.png


NO NEED TO CRY FOR EBAY 10% or INDIATIMES SHOPPING…

But still i gonna wait more, controlling my curiosity for my 1st android tab. i think in next 1 month price gonna down.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

^^In this reliable site??


----------



## kool (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Tenida said:


> ^^In this reliable site??
> 
> *Guys warning don't buy from tradus.in * *Why look below*
> 
> TRADUS.IN Reviews, TRADUS.IN Online Shopping, Shopping Site, Information, Frauds, Security - MouthShut.com


yes bro, I've ordered digicam before, weight machine, clothes etc.  There is option of buying at 3 month EMI also via HDFC a/c. 

I'm not forcing to buy from indiatimes, flipkart or tradus. M just trying to post cheapest deal here.  and out of 10, there is always 1-2 negative point on any IT site. Even i had bad experience from snapdeal & ebay last  month


----------



## Naveen.S (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

tradus.in is a reliable site. I have purchased a lot of things from there. Packaging and CC service is really good.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

^^Look the my post again. I just share it to help others.



kool said:


> yes bro, I've ordered digicam before, weight machine, clothes etc.  There is option of buying at 3 month EMI also via HDFC a/c.
> 
> I'm not forcing to buy from indiatimes, flipkart or tradus. M just trying to post cheapest deal here.  and out of 10, there is always 1-2 negative point on any IT site. Even i had bad experience from snapdeal & ebay last  month



I am not said you are forcing, just sharing reviews of tradus.in. Nothing personal in it. 

Yes, I was wrong, tradus. in is good site.


----------



## manoj_299 (Apr 14, 2012)

I want to know if Tata Photon is coming within pack or any voucher is coming with it to buy from Tata photon service center with activation @500/-.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



vickybat said:


> Wait for flipkart mate. Funbook should be in stock soon. Ordering will be a piece of cake then as well as hassle free.



Well yeah, I know that, but the problem is I was looking for 10% deal  which won't be available in flipkart 

Anyway, looks like Tradus is offering a better deal. So should I go for Tradus..?? I have never purchased from Tradus.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

^^I called a mobile phone store called 'Lets Connect' on Ganesh Chandra Avenue today morning and they said they will have the Funbook in stock from this Monday. Or you can search Mobile store or other reputed shop at Gariahat. Buying locally is the best option at this moment


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Ok finally ordered from Tradus 

Thanks @kool for sharing the coupon.

This is my first purchase from Tradus, lets see how their service is


----------



## dan4u (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Just Ordered Funbook through eBay, used 10% discount got it for Rs 5841 
Also bought a 16GB sandisk micro SD card for Rs 541 
Funbook + 16GB SD card = Rs 6382 , Not bad I guess


----------



## ankit360 (Apr 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*

LACKBERRY PLAYBOOK 16 GB WIFI FOR 10550@buytheprice.com


----------



## Tenida (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

^^Why you are posting Blackberry playbook shipment screenshot on Micromax Funbook thread??


----------



## ankit360 (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Tenida said:


> ^^Why you are posting Blackberry playbook shipment screenshot on Micromax Funbook thread??



i m over Overexcited !  hope they don't charge me octroi extra


----------



## enticer86 (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Tenida said:


> @Enticer86- Congrats mate. You purchased it from where? and hows the experience?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kool (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Ok finally ordered from Tradus
> 
> Thanks @kool for sharing the coupon.
> 
> This is my first purchase from Tradus, lets see how their service is



Dont worry, now there CC is improved, by d way TRADUS is ibibo's company.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

^^ so how is the battery backup??

Those who bought funbook, please share how is the battery backup? Mine is discharge 1% every 2min interval on idle state


----------



## kool (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Tenida said:


> ^^Why you are posting Blackberry playbook shipment screenshot on Micromax Funbook thread??



hey Tenida, how old r u? 
i've few question regarding MM FUNBOOK
1) can i have video chat thru skype/ gtalk/ nimbuzz etc?
2) again m asking, is it possible to use Nokia mobile as usb modem with this device. 
3) can i read pdf magazine for long time w/o strain on eye?
4) hows its screen, because i've Micromax mobile X-285 which have angle view problem, if i look from below, its look negative film type. And  i get strain on my eyes if i use for messaging for 10min. 
5) Is it possible to replace its battery with any other higher mAh i.e: 3700mAh ?


----------



## Tenida (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



kool said:


> hey Tenida, how old r u?
> *I am 95 years old man*
> i've few question regarding MM FUNBOOK
> 1) can i have video chat thru skype/ gtalk/ nimbuzz etc?
> ...


Replied in *green.*

*Fonearena review*



> *Battery Life :
> 
> The Micromax Funbook includes a 2800mAh battery pack which is certainly on the lower side. The company rates battery life at 4-5 hours of web browsing. In our experience we got about 3 hours of browsing while any kind of multimedia activity rapidly reduced standby time. This is one aspect which the company will really have to work on keeping in mind the rampant power cuts in a country like India*


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Wow. This looks good. The price is also very good indeed. Been quite many months since order of my Ubislate. Seriously considering my decision to cancel my order now. Too much air of uncertainity.


----------



## manoj_299 (Apr 15, 2012)

manoj_299 said:


> I want to know if Tata Photon is coming within pack or any voucher is coming with it to buy from Tata photon service center with activation @500/-.




Can any one answer?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

^^It comes with a voucher and you have to get it and activate it locally for a charge of Rs. 500/-


----------



## dan4u (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Tenida said:


> ^^ so how is the battery backup??
> 
> Those who bought funbook, please share how is the battery backup? Mine is discharge 1% every 2min interval on idle state



So, how much Battery Backup are you getting? fonearena say's 3hrs under moderate usage. are you getting that? even with the screen brightness set to the lowest point?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Tenida said:


> ^^ so how is the battery backup??
> 
> Those who bought funbook, please share how is the battery backup? Mine is discharge 1% every 2min interval on idle state



time to root i guess. with custom rom it should last a day. or 1-2hr more under mild use.

removing bloatwares should give 30min more backup.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Sam said:


> time to root i guess. with custom rom it should last a day. or 1-2hr more under mild use.
> 
> removing bloatwares should give 30min more backup.



I also think so. But before doing rooting , I have to search the rom for this tab.



dan4u said:


> So, how much Battery Backup are you getting? fonearena say's 3hrs under moderate usage. are you getting that? even with the screen brightness set to the lowest point?



I played 4 video song, 6 min each and watched one movie (duration-15min). Battery goes to 91% from 88%. I hope the battery is alright.


----------



## abi15 (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

I got my micromax funbook yesterday.
The main problem is dat it LAGS often, screen ISN'T RESPONSIVE, POOR battery backup, POOR internet surfing.
My rating: 2/5
I'm already thinking of selling it.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

You can easily find custome rom for this tab on net


----------



## vineeth12345 (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Tenida said:


> I also think so. But before doing rooting , I have to search the rom for this tab.



Rooting the device would void its warranty right?


----------



## Tenida (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Yes ...but have to ask *sam *how to rollback to default software before claiming warranty


----------



## vineeth12345 (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Regret booking it from ncarry...As per customer support email,the tab has been dispatched on friday...But the status when i track the order in ncarry website is "Awaiting dispatch"..God knows what is the status..


----------



## Tenida (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

^^Just cancel the order. They are not all good. Just refuse the package. 

*4 Tips to Extend Your Lithium Battery Life*
4 Tips to Extend Your Lithium Battery Life


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 15, 2012)

vineeth12345 said:


> Rooting the device would void its warranty right?



Yes. Usually the software used for rooting has the Unroot option. but I donot think you have to root unless you feel there is lack in performance and its time to make changes by removing pre loaded bloat.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

There's still no Custom Recovery and Custom ROM released for it.

Wish that we also get a dedicated forum @ XDA for this device.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Tenida said:


> I also think so. But before doing rooting , I have to search the rom for this tab.
> 
> 
> 
> I played 4 video song, 6 min each and watched one movie (duration-15min). Battery goes to 91% from 88%. I hope the battery is alright.



root. install titanium backup. remove bloatwares.

lol. i too have this problem on my mobile. battery curve goes uphill at times. this is an Android 4.0.3 bug. most likely solved in 4.0.4


----------



## Tenida (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Sam said:


> root. install titanium backup. remove bloatwares.
> 
> lol. i too have this problem on my mobile. battery curve goes uphill at times. this is an Android 4.0.3 bug. most likely solved in 4.0.4



Thanks sam


----------



## Orionz (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

yep root is necessary to use this device to its real limits.....i will definitely remove craplets...as well as it will allow to install chainfire 3d on our device...i am really excited about chainfire 3d.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

One more video test by me.

[YOUTUBE]cgrEG7qfNf8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dabster (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Guys, Need some answers before i decide between funbook and veedee D10 aka ployer momo9.
Veedee D10 Capacitive 7" Tablet PC - Android 4.0 - Cortex A10 MID - WIFI 1080P | eBay

Considering the specs, Veedee D10 beats down funbook.
D10 has better rated battery 4000mah (funbook 2800mah)
D10 is 8GB internal mem
has decent support in pandawill forums as its really a ployer momo9 and has many custom roms available.
rest CPU/RAM/Graphics is same.
both come with 1 year warranty.

D10 is looking better deal though wondering if i am missing some info about this.

Anybody has any comaprisons up for these 2 Tabs.
btw, do we have info as to who is really making funbook. lot companies just outsource tabs from companies like ainol or ployer.. who is making funbook ?


----------



## Tenida (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Although Funbook and veedee is same on specs. on some extend. But still Veedee D10 is better than Funbook for  of following reason:-

# Real Ployer Momo9( you will get better community support)
# Better Battery 3700 mah
# 1.3 Mp front facing camera
# Any 3G dongle support (Funbook has limitation with only tata photon)
# 8GB internal storage
# Fresh ICS 4 Os with no bloatware what's so ever

So, getting Veedee D10 makes more sense.


----------



## dabster (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Tenida said:


> So, getting Veedee D10 makes more sense.



Although only 1 problem, the display, I am reading that D10's display isn't that great. 120ppi. 
see link - Veedee D10 tablet with android 4.0 unboxing and review
look for timestamp -  April 16, 2012 at 8:02 am in comments section.

Display is another big factor for any tab. How does funbook/ xtab a10/ veedee d10 compare on display -resolution looks same. but ppi ?


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

veedee also has released one more model that is VDs 10 for 5999/-


----------



## dabster (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



SuperH3art said:


> veedee also has released one more model that is VDs 10 for 5999/-



We need a sticky thread to compare all tabs. 
btw, this doesn't seem to have any spec info on veedee site. RAM/battery.

Somehow I am waiting for Karbonn Mobiles Smart tab now. which seemingly has better battery as well as 2.0mp front Camera(think Skype).


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

but Veedee doesnt have any service in india right ? comeon, micromax service is crap but atleast they have service centers to go to..


----------



## Tenida (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



dabster said:


> Although only 1 problem, the display, I am reading that D10's display isn't that great. 120ppi.
> see link - Veedee D10 tablet with android 4.0 unboxing and review
> look for timestamp -  April 16, 2012 at 8:02 am in comments section.
> 
> Display is another big factor for any tab. How does funbook/ xtab a10/ veedee d10 compare on display -resolution looks same. but ppi ?



Display is not a problem. Actually, at 6.5K only we don't expect display quality to be like ipad or Galaxy Tab.
And they have pick and drop warranty policy, which is quite good.



Nerevarine said:


> *but Veedee doesnt have any service in india right ?* comeon, micromax service is crap but atleast they have service centers to go to..


What?? They've pick and drop warranty facility.

*Veedee D10 review*


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



dan4u said:


> Just Ordered Funbook through eBay, used 10% discount got it for Rs 5841
> Also bought a 16GB sandisk micro SD card for Rs 541
> Funbook + 16GB SD card = Rs 6382 , Not bad I guess



Is the coupon a 1time use or a generic one ? Can i have it ?


----------



## Tenida (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Recently my friend bought Veedee D10. So, I compare them, here the pics.

*i.imgur.com/jDJxl.jpg
*Micromax Funbook*

*i.imgur.com/QHLgC.jpg
*Veedee D10*


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

check this thread for all tablet, i am working on it ..

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/article-drafts/155117-ultimate-tablet-buying-guide.html#post1625913

Veedee is a indian company based in Mumbai...

hey mod can you please move this thread to to mobile phone/tablet discussion area...

and change the tile to Micromax funbook Discussion thread


----------



## dan4u (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



varunparakh said:


> Is the coupon a 1time use or a generic one ? Can i have it ?



The coupon code is MND3Q3JKV6, but I think it can be used by certain users only. anyways check it out and let me know.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Anyone knows how to connect this tab to pc. I connected with USB cord, but cannot access as mass storage.


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



dan4u said:


> The coupon code is MND3Q3JKV6, but I think it can be used by certain users only. anyways check it out and let me know.



The gift voucher MND3Q3JKV6 has been issued to another user.  
What should i do to get a 10% coupon ? ? :O 

I am not able to find a good seller, that will not rip me off for the in box accessories for HTC Explorer


----------



## dan4u (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



varunparakh said:


> The gift voucher MND3Q3JKV6 has been issued to another user.
> What should i do to get a 10% coupon ? ? :O
> 
> I am not able to find a good seller, that will not rip me off for the in box accessories for HTC Explorer



i tried using it, but it says I can't use it for the item I'm purchasing.
Since, I already used the Coupon for the funbook, I don't think i can use it again. use the 5% discount, or wait a few days eBay will usually send you coupons if you bought something from them lately. you bought funbook from eBay right?


----------



## kool (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



dabster said:


> We need a sticky thread to compare all tabs.
> btw, this doesn't seem to have any spec info on veedee site. RAM/battery.
> 
> Somehow I am waiting for Karbonn Mobiles Smart tab now. which seemingly has better battery as well as 2.0mp front Camera(think Skype).



even i m also interested in karbonn. Do u know any update that when it will come in market? At what price?


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



dan4u said:


> i tried using it, but it says I can't use it for the item I'm purchasing.
> Since, I already used the Coupon for the funbook, I don't think i can use it again. use the 5% discount, or wait a few days eBay will usually send you coupons if you bought something from them lately. you bought funbook from eBay right?



Exactly, i did! It'll be dispatched on Wednesday!


----------



## dan4u (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Guys two more reviews on Micromax Funbook,Review: Micromax Funbook | Video & Photo Reviews of Gadgets at BGR India
and Is a budget tablet like Micromax Funbook really value-for-money? - The Economic Times, from these reviews what I understood is, in the current market scenario and at this price point there is no other better tab from a reputable Company than the funbook.



varunparakh said:


> Exactly, i did! It'll be dispatched on Wednesday!



used 5% coupons or did ebay send you coupons? either way, Congrats on the purchase


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



dan4u said:


> used 5% coupons or did ebay send you coupons? either way, Congrats on the purchase



Thanks buddy! Got it for 6165.50/-. Used the 5% coupon! Waiting, for the dispatch & then a coupon from ebay 



dan4u said:


> Guys two more reviews on Micromax Funbook,Review: Micromax Funbook | Video & Photo Reviews of Gadgets at BGR India
> and Is a budget tablet like Micromax Funbook really value-for-money? - The Economic Times, from these reviews what I understood is, in the current market scenario and at this price point there is no other better tab from a reputable Company than the funbook.



It has also been re-emphasized, that the tab isnt all that great for ebook reading, coz of its poor display. 

I hope, tenida will give us a better view of things!!

It worries me, my primary usage will be reading!


----------



## dabster (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



kool said:


> even i m also interested in karbonn. Do u know any update that when it will come in market? At what price?



seemingly this one is also going to be available for rs6499 ships after 25th april. read in someblog comments.not the official word. i can wait.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Guys I stuck on some problem with my tab.
1) I unable to connect it to computer
2) Google play is not opening, it says connection time out. 

My review also stuck  in middle because of this.


----------



## dabster (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Tenida said:


> Display is not a problem. Actually, at 6.5K only we don't expect display quality to be like ipad or Galaxy Tab.



Yeah, true - Just looking the best display i can get in this range. 
btw, look at this interesting conversation about ppi of D10 and NXG Tab a10's display.

Veedee D10 tablet with android 4.0 unboxing and review
Search /April 16, 2012 at 7:34 am/


----------



## rajan1311 (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

thats just a noob discussion....they don't know to calculate the pixel density....Arpandeb mentioned it wrong in his review and so everyone is crying...

Its pretty simple, if the resolution of the tab is 800x480, calculate the pixels on the diagonal, so thats (800^2 + 480^2) ^1/2 . Now divide that by screen size, ie 7". That is your actual SCREEN pixel density..

The display of the D10 is very good, no point arguing on that...

Btw, D10s lacks HDMI and price is Rs5499 I am told... 

Veedee has pretty good service, anyone who faces an issues got it fixed...they arrange for both pickup and delivery, so you dont need to worry..


----------



## pramudit (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

@tenida
install android drivers first on your computer.
for google play, keep pressing retry, i keep facing that issue on my aircel gprs...


----------



## Tenida (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

^^ Thanks for suggestion.
I downloaded android driver from this link. But there was no installer in that file.
2) Already tried retry many times but no help


----------



## enticer86 (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Tenida said:


> I also think so. But before doing rooting , I have to search the rom for this tab.
> 
> 
> 
> I played 4 video song, 6 min each and watched one movie (duration-15min). Battery goes to 91% from 88%. I hope the battery is alright.



Battery life is bad. Plus, i just noticed when connected it to PC - only 2GB of total internal memory?? WTF?? I read 4GB somewhere.
Also, am not able to use reliance netconnect on this


----------



## rajan1311 (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

I have used the D10 and funtab, so what i can tell is that both are equally quick, screen is very much similar...the build quality is better on the funbook, but the battery is better on the Veedee and it has pretty good support as well..

I think you can still get the D10 for Rs6500..with freebies 

@tenida : I am sure your issues will get fixed..i think you are missing some small thing...


----------



## Tenida (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

^^Its your tablet detected to pc ?? My google play is not opening ??


----------



## rajan1311 (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



varunparakh said:


> I hope, tenida will give us a better view of things!!
> 
> It worries me, my primary usage will be reading!



I am sure you know this, but Kindle is best for your needs...so why wait?


----------



## Tenida (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

Solved my 1st issue  Now have to fixed the google play one


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



rajan1311 said:


> I am sure you know this, but Kindle is best for your needs...so why wait?



I started a thread asking, should i get a Kindle & i ended up buying a Funbook(ordered it on 14th), now you are rolling back time!! I AM FLUMMOXED! 
I am badly hoping, Funbook will be fit for ebook reading!!


----------



## cyn!de (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*

@Tenida- Try clearing data.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



SuperH3art said:


> hey mod can you please move this thread to to mobile phone/tablet discussion area...
> 
> and change the tile to Micromax funbook Discussion thread



Done


----------



## pramudit (Apr 17, 2012)

@tenida did you tried google play on computer? it will push apps directly to your funbook.
for connection timeout try opening on frnds internet...


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



rajan1311 said:


> I have used the D10 and funtab, so what i can tell is that both are equally quick, screen is very much similar...the build quality is better on the funbook, but the battery is better on the Veedee and it has pretty good support as well..
> 
> I think you can still get the D10 for Rs6500..with freebies
> 
> @tenida : I am sure your issues will get fixed..i think you are missing some small thing...





What freebies you get with D10... it is out of stock now and new stock will come next moth...


----------



## rajan1311 (Apr 17, 2012)

Mini HDMI to HDMI converter


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 18, 2012)

SAD NEWS  I'll get my money refunded, as the ebay seller hasnt received the stocks from Micromax and won't be able to ship orders within the 5 day period(tomorrow being the last day) that ebay gives! 

Will now wait, until it is available in the local market!


----------



## vineeth12345 (Apr 18, 2012)

Any idea on when the tablet will arrive in retail outlets?


----------



## Tenida (Apr 18, 2012)

This tablet is not good for ebook reading. Plain and simple book is ok, but it can't able to render magazine easily. The lag is very irritating. This tablet is only good for multimedia and browsing purpose. My review stuck in middle as google play is not opening, but will complete it soon. *But please don't buy Micromax Funbook for ebook reading. *


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 18, 2012)

Tenida said:


> This tablet is not good for ebook reading. Plain and simple book is ok, but it can't able to render magazine easily. The lag is very irritating. This tablet is only good for multimedia and browsing purpose. My review stuck in middle as google play is not opening, but will complete it soon. *But please don't buy Micromax Funbook for ebook reading. *



GREAT!! Now, i am happy, for my order wont be shipped and i'll get the refund! Will go for Kindle now!!

Any other suggestions ? Can expand a little!


----------



## Tenida (Apr 18, 2012)

^^I can't suggest any other tab as, I have not used it. But kindle would be not bad choice, I think.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 18, 2012)

i too was planning too buy this for ebook reading but now i m thinking to do so which tablet to go for ebook,mult. and browsing purposes?
btw can it render pdf easily of mathematical nd physics numericals without lags please check asap..


----------



## Tenida (Apr 18, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> i too was planning too buy this for ebook reading but now i m thinking to do so which tablet to go for ebook,mult. and browsing purposes?
> btw can it render pdf easily of mathematical nd physics numericals without lags please check asap..



I said na plain and simple ebook will not create any problem. But magazine will simply annoy user. Ok to clear this, I will make one video on ebook tonight.


----------



## SahilAr (Apr 18, 2012)

Tenida,from which website you got the tablet?
Do you too face those small dots/spots under your camera while rotating/touching LCD screen of the tablet?


----------



## Tenida (Apr 18, 2012)

I bought from ncarry. No problem related LCD screen.


----------



## Orionz (Apr 18, 2012)

Micromax Funbook is already rooted.

Today i installed the "Root Checker Basic" and verified it.

@Tenida .. Please confirm this on your funbook,Root Checker Basic is available on Google Play.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 18, 2012)

But Google Play is not opening in my tab. Its giving connection timeout error

Btw. guys magazine is running smoothly on ''document to go'' app.


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 18, 2012)

Yeh Its Already Rooted Link


----------



## Orionz (Apr 18, 2012)

I haven't tried it from my funbook......i am using it from PC.With google chrome+ Apk downloader extension.

follow the site below and u can download the apk files directly to pc from google play store.

APK Downloader – Download APK files from Android Market to PC  code ki?m c?m  



Ayuclack said:


> Yeh Its Already Rooted Link




Nop,i mean its factory rooted.till date there are lots of blogs claiming of possible ways of rooting funbook,but no one has confirmed it yet.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 18, 2012)

Orionz said:


> I haven't tried it from my funbook......i am using it from PC.With google chrome+ Apk downloader extension.
> 
> follow the site below and u can download the apk files directly to pc from google play store.
> 
> ...


Thanks bro. much needed this trick. But is there any method to solve my problem.


----------



## Orionz (Apr 18, 2012)

Welcome buddy 

but as i told you before no 3g or wifi here so i really cant say anything on it.......may be tonight i'll check it at my friends place.......will tell you if it works on my funbook.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 18, 2012)

Ok no problem buddy


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 18, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Btw. guys magazine is running smoothly on ''document to go'' app.



So, how is the reading experience now ? Try reading for a few hours, download any programming(or something, that will have a lot of text in black and white) book and please let me know the reading experience!


----------



## pramudit (Apr 18, 2012)

so tenida did you liked android?


----------



## azzu (Apr 18, 2012)

now funbook is on stock at Letsbuy..

shud i cancel snapdeal order which gave me shipping date of 21 and go for letsbuy (i have positive feedback from LB , as i hav bought quite some stuff from LB )

or just stick to snapdeal hoping that they'll defo ship on 21st ?

confused


----------



## Tenida (Apr 18, 2012)

Cancel the order from snapdeal and consider letsbuy. They are better than ncarry or snapdeal imo.


----------



## SahilAr (Apr 18, 2012)

azzu said:


> now funbook is on stock at Letsbuy..
> 
> shud i cancel snapdeal order which gave me shipping date of 21 and go for letsbuy (i have positive feedback from LB , as i hav bought quite some stuff from LB )
> 
> ...



I'll suggest you Lets Buy,i ordered Philips DSP60N on Sunday Evening and it was delivered to me on Tuesday  Afternoon


----------



## azzu (Apr 18, 2012)

^ good now after i order from LB will cancel the order from Snapdeal..
BTW : any idea about coupons on LB ?
cant find anything good cost cutting coupons


----------



## Tenida (Apr 18, 2012)

pramudit said:


> so tenida did you liked android?



So far not a good experience


----------



## SahilAr (Apr 18, 2012)

azzu said:


> ^ good now after i order from LB will cancel the order from Snapdeal..
> BTW : any idea about coupons on LB ?
> cant find anything good cost cutting coupons



At letsbuy,you can only use coupons given to you by Letsbuy!No other coupon codes can be applied.
You should cancel the order from snapdeal first,they dispatch/pack the product on the same/other day..Sometimes delivery from snapdeal goes too fast that you can't even imagine!I remember,i ordered a pyjama in the evening and in the next morning exact @11a.m. the courier man was on my gate(carrying the pyjama with him)


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 18, 2012)

Me too don't think that my experience from tradus would be any good. Tradus marked it as "Out Of Stock" and Customer Care is not replying to mails.

They don't even have any phone no which I can call up. So I have to wait till they reply to mail


----------



## SahilAr (Apr 18, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Me too don't think that my experience from tradus would be any good. Tradus marked it as "Out Of Stock" and Customer Care is not replying to mails.
> 
> They don't even have any phone no which I can call up. So I have to wait till they reply to mail


Had a horrible experience from Tradus.in,
Once ordered a Pen Drive from Tradus,firstly they didn't delivered the product upto 5 days,then i got a phone call that the product is out of stock, sorry for the in-convince.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 18, 2012)

Tenida said:


> So far not a good experience



once you try a bloatware free light custom rom, actual fun will begin


----------



## Tenida (Apr 18, 2012)

SahilAr said:


> At letsbuy,you can only use coupons given to you by Letsbuy!No other coupon codes can be applied.
> You should cancel the order from snapdeal first,they dispatch/pack the product on the same/other day..Sometimes delivery from snapdeal goes too fast that you can't even imagine!I remember,i ordered a pyjama in the evening and in the next morning exact @11a.m. the courier man was on my gate(carrying the pyjama with him)



 Lol 

@Azzu- If also they send the funbook to your address,  please don't accept the courier as they send defective pcs.


----------



## SahilAr (Apr 18, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Lol
> 
> @Azzu- If also they send the funbook to your address,  please don't accept the courier as they send defective pcs.



I didn't found any defect in the product i received,others may disagree!
Everyone has own experience!
Tenida,i suggest you to be on a single statement!Your double-sided statements really de-motivates/confuses members!Here is the example of your dual statements:
"Cancel the order from snapdeal and consider letsbuy. They are better than ncarry or snapdeal imo."


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 18, 2012)

Guys can anyone confirm shadowgun using chainfire 3d.. It works on the veedee  d10 which has same chipset as well as gs2 using cf3d (also on 4xmsaa ).. so plz check and post


----------



## azzu (Apr 18, 2012)

SahilAr said:


> At letsbuy,you can only use coupons given to you by Letsbuy!No other coupon codes can be applied.


at least i knw that  , 


SahilAr said:


> You should cancel the order from snapdeal first,they dispatch/pack the product on the same/other day..Sometimes delivery from snapdeal goes too fast that you can't even imagine!I remember,i ordered a pyjama in the evening and in the next morning exact @11a.m. the courier man was on my gate(carrying the pyjama with him)


may be that was in your case with that pyjama..
but my funbook is expected to be dispatched at 21st (note : expected)




SahilAr said:


> I didn't found any defect in the product i received,others may disagree!
> Everyone has own experience!
> Tenida,i suggest you to be on a single statement!Your double-sided statements really de-motivates/confuses members!Here is the example of your dual statements:
> "Cancel the order from snapdeal and consider letsbuy. They are better than ncarry or snapdeal imo."



dude..
no double sided statements in that sentence imho..


iam guessing as letsbuy has it.. 
flipkart wud on be it very soon too..
so before getting it frm LB shud i wait for Flipkart ? (coz LB takes atleast 7-10 days sure to ship)

^ and aah forget to mention 
there's no TATA photon dongle with it ( i knw it needs 500* fr activation , but still 500 fr tata photon + a small plan isnt bad )...

i guess then ill wait for Flipkart,,


----------



## SahilAr (Apr 18, 2012)

azzu said:


> dude..
> no double sided statements in that sentence imho..
> 
> 
> ...



The double-statements are there,one side he is mentioning LB as better than others(snapdeal and ncarry)and on the other side he is saying that LB ships defective products.
Depends upon you,if you want to have it on flipkart,you must wait,as far as shipping is concerned,LB will ship in 2-3 days maximum.


----------



## rajan1311 (Apr 18, 2012)

Sam said:


> once you try a bloatware free light custom rom, actual fun will begin



I think his issue is just the google play store..


----------



## Tenida (Apr 18, 2012)

rajan1311 said:


> I think his issue is just the google play store..



Yeah right 



SahilAr said:


> The double-statements are there,one side he is mentioning LB as better than others(snapdeal and ncarry)and *on the other side he is saying that LB ships defective products.*
> Depends upon you,if you want to have it on flipkart,you must wait,as far as shipping is concerned,LB will ship in 2-3 days maximum.


 Hey dude where I am saying Letsbuy sends defective pcs. I am not telling snapdeal or ncarry bad based on your experience.
Regarding ncarry I have faced itself and snapdeal my friend has faced real annoying after-sales service.



SahilAr said:


> I didn't found any defect in the product i received,others may disagree!
> Everyone has own experience!
> Tenida,i suggest you to be on a single statement!Your double-sided statements really de-motivates/confuses members!Here is the example of your dual statements:
> "Cancel the order from snapdeal and consider letsbuy. They are better than ncarry or snapdeal imo."



Where?? I said it right. Where the double-sided statement??



Sam said:


> once you try a bloatware free light custom rom, actual fun will begin



Ok will try later. First have to learn a bit about android from your awesome guide 



Tenida said:


> Cancel the order from snapdeal and consider letsbuy. They are better than ncarry or snapdeal imo.





Tenida said:


> Lol
> 
> @Azzu- If also they send the funbook to your address,  please don't accept the courier as they send defective pcs.


Azzu has ordered MM Funbook from Snapdeal.


----------



## stylecraze (Apr 18, 2012)

For those who don't know, Letsbuy is owned by Flipkart(You don't read tech news ?).. I wonder why the availability of items/stocks differ..


----------



## SahilAr (Apr 18, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Yeah right
> 
> 
> Hey dude where I am saying Letsbuy sends defective pcs. I am not telling snapdeal or ncarry bad based on your experience.
> ...


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1630876-post391.html
your post simply proves that you are saying Letsbuy sends defective products,by using "LOL" word on my post,you showed that i was joking;also on my post as you have posted LOL after quoting my post,i stated many times that you confuse us a lot,if you were pointing Snapdeal,you should have mentioned snapdeal in the post!Also,it's not always that snapdeal sends defective products.


> Where?? I said it right. Where the double-sided statement??


Commenting Lol on my post and not mentioning Snapdeal simply tells that on one side you are saying LB is better than Ncarry and on the other hand you say LB sends defective products.


----------



## azzu (Apr 18, 2012)

stylecraze said:


> For those who don't know, Letsbuy is owned by Flipkart(You don't read tech news ?).. I wonder why the availability of items/stocks differ..



yep it was said to be a 20mil $$ acquisation.. 

btw : my problem is the tata photon dongle..
is it worth the waiting.. ?
LB isnt providing the dongle..


----------



## SahilAr (Apr 18, 2012)

azzu said:


> btw : my problem is the tata photon dongle..
> is it worth the waiting.. ?
> LB isnt providing the dongle..



No one is providing you the dongle except Tata Company itself!Even Snapdeal didn't provided me.
You have to carry the product id and necessary documents including Invoice of Fun book with you and you have to submit these to Tata Company and finally after all these formalities and payment of 50 Rs. you will get an activated Photon+ Dongle from Tata.


----------



## azzu (Apr 18, 2012)

^ yes and thats only valid if you buy it from carriers who mention free tata photon dongle...
where as on LB they havent mentioned anything about the dongle..

and 





SahilAr said:


> The double-statements are there,one side he is mentioning LB as better than others(snapdeal and ncarry)and on the other side he is saying that LB ships defective products.



he didnt anywhere said LB ships defective products..
may be u understood it in a different way..

and regarding with your pyjama , i guess you were simply lucky enough unlike alot of us ..


----------



## rahulm26 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi.......I had ordered the funbook online on 13 Apr 2012 from Ncarry (fully paid by card at the order placement itself)..........the expected shipment day was 20 Apr 2012........readin tenida's experience i tried to call the customer care........no1 picked up........till today status was awaiting dispatch..........but thankfully they have updated the status to "All Items Dispatched".....they have provided a shipment tracking no. and an IMEI no of the device..........hopefully it will come in a day or two's time.........


----------



## SahilAr (Apr 18, 2012)

If you buy Fun book(it doesn't matters where you buy it from)you will get Tata Photon+ dongle for sure..!


> he didnt anywhere said LB ships defective products..
> may be u understood it in a different way..
> 
> and regarding with your pyjama , i guess you were simply lucky enough unlike alot of us ..


And ya i might be misunderstood,but atleast he must mention what he wants to say!!
Ya,actually i was lucky to get that pyjama in one day


----------



## rajan1311 (Apr 18, 2012)

arey dont get attracted by tata photon...its ****..


----------



## SahilAr (Apr 18, 2012)

Rajan,i know it's ****..
That's why they have tied up with Micromax Fun book,so that they can succeed in their mission of looting and fooling people by their so-called "3G"


----------



## manoj_299 (Apr 19, 2012)

So we can order from anywhere to get this product and we will get Tata photon from Tata service for sure whether the website mention or not about free Tata Photon.


----------



## azzu (Apr 19, 2012)

manoj_299 said:


> So we can order from anywhere to get this product and we will get Tata photon from Tata service for sure whether the website mention or not about free Tata Photon.



exactly my question


----------



## SahilAr (Apr 19, 2012)

manoj_299 said:


> So we can order from anywhere to get this product and we will get Tata photon from Tata service for sure whether the website mention or not about free Tata Photon.



Ya,you can get the Fun Book from anywhere,you will get the photon+ from Tata.
It doesn't matters whether the website mentions or not about the dongle!


----------



## vineeth12345 (Apr 19, 2012)

Again out of stock in letsbuy..


----------



## Tenida (Apr 19, 2012)

Micromax Mobiles Brand Stores| Mobile Phones in India


----------



## jd91 (Apr 19, 2012)

hello everybody
i got my pantel 701r few days back and then this funbook was launched so i sold pantel within 2 days and booked funbook on ncarry for 6499.
i received my piece on 16th and have been playing with it since then.
i read people are facing some problems with google play.
well mine came preinstalled with google market and after connecting to internet and singing in say within an hour it asked for update.
after update it was google play and its working flawless since then.
as far as tata photon is concerned it doesnt matter where you buy the product this scheme coupon is provided by micromax which comes inside the package.
but i find the scheme totally rubbish cause you got to pay 500 for activation and handling charges and then you have to select *post paid plans only *and that too if it is a *gb plans to avail 1gb free per month for two months.*
now post paid minimum 1gb plan is 650 /mth so you pay 500+650+650=1800 and you get 2gb/mth free for two months.
go to a store and you get device for 1100 recharge with prepaid 300 and you get 6gb for 1st mth so you pay 1400 for 6gb 1st month and next month recharge as per your requirment.


----------



## rahulm26 (Apr 19, 2012)

People can use several other options before spending 1800 (500+650+650) for a tata photon connection........im suggesting two options:

A) Use an android phone and create a hotspot........also if u use vodafone as ur cellular service provider......they have an awsome plan of 3GB 3G data for 2months at Rs. 850........there are oder plans too

B) If you use a laptop and have access to a wired internet connection..........install softwares like connectify (free) and create a hotspot that will enable you to share internet connection over WiFi.


----------



## dan4u (Apr 19, 2012)

varunparakh said:


> SAD NEWS  I'll get my money refunded, as the ebay seller hasnt received the stocks from Micromax and won't be able to ship orders within the 5 day period(tomorrow being the last day) that ebay gives!
> 
> Will now wait, until it is available in the local market!



same here, they called me and asked for an extension (to ship latest by 12th may ), I don't think I'll take the extension. even my primary usage is e-reading, but lots of reviews say that its not that good of an e-reader. most websites seem to be out of stock, bet Micromax didn't expect such a huge response. , I'll wait out for a proper review by iGyaan or so, and then get it from the local market if it seems good enough.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 19, 2012)

Guys today, I went to the Micromax service center. And with their wifi connection, google play opens without any problem in my funbook. So, I thought that my wifi router has some problem. But some miracle has happened, now G. play is also opening with my wifi connection.


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 19, 2012)

dan4u said:


> same here, they called me and asked for an extension (to ship latest by 12th may ), I don't think I'll take the extension. even my primary usage is e-reading, but lots of reviews say that its not that good of an e-reader. most websites seem to be out of stock, bet Micromax didn't expect such a huge response. , I'll wait out for a proper review by iGyaan or so, and then get it from the local market if it seems good enough.



12th May!! By then it'll be available on Flipkart, as they answered my query on there facebook page today. "Mid of may" is what they said.

Even i am waiting for a review from iGyaan or so. Cant trust these sellers much, after the kind of problems, people here have been getting!


----------



## pramudit (Apr 19, 2012)

congrats tenida.. now you can enjoy all apps...


----------



## Tenida (Apr 19, 2012)

pramudit said:


> congrats tenida.. now you can enjoy all apps...



Thanks buddy. Finally I can get the taste of Android. Android without Google Play is like boat without a anchor.

Yes that Tata Photon is not actually free. They are simply trying to loot common people. Btw. Tata Photon people  calling me everyday to take the free Dongle, I said, not interested


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 19, 2012)

@Tenida where is the review man?


----------



## Tenida (Apr 19, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> @Tenida where is the review man?



Wait man, just got the market fixed


----------



## Skud (Apr 19, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Guys today, I went to the Micromax service center. And with their wifi connection, google play opens without any problem in my funbook. So, I thought that my wifi router has some problem. But some miracle has happened, now G. play is also opening with my wifi connection.




Great. Now enjoy Android.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 19, 2012)

Skud said:


> Great. Now enjoy Android.



Thanks SKUD


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 19, 2012)

Tenida how r u using net on thips tab


----------



## kool (Apr 19, 2012)

azzu said:


> ^ good now after i order from LB will cancel the order from Snapdeal..
> BTW : any idea about coupons on LB ?
> cant find anything good cost cutting coupons


bhai, humse pucch lete code. 

Micromax Funbook P300 For *Rs 5849* @ Indiaplaza @ 6499 apply code *INGSPL* (Working with all cards) and get it @ 5849 

Buy Micromax Funbook P300 online | Compare price and read reviews | Indiaplaza


----------



## Vyom (Apr 19, 2012)

So Tenida, glad to know your google play problem resolved "miraculously" somehow.

Now, I am looking for a tablet for a friend who is in a budget. But confused between the following two:
Micromax Funbook v/s HCL ME U1 Tablet

Specifications of both of the tablets are somewhat similar, with a big difference. Funbook have a 2800 mAh battery as opposed to 3600 mAh battery of HCL Me U1. 

Can anyone comment how much of a difference of 800 mAh really makes! Need to decide on the tablet soon.


----------



## azzu (Apr 19, 2012)

kool said:


> bhai, humse pucch lete code.
> 
> Micromax Funbook P300 For *Rs 5849* @ Indiaplaza @ 6499 apply code *INGSPL* (Working with all cards) and get it @ 5849
> 
> Buy Micromax Funbook P300 online | Compare price and read reviews | Indiaplaza



Thx bro.. 
but i already ordered it from LB..

pretty fast.. they even dispatched the shipment..
hoping it reaches me soon .



vineeth12345 said:


> Again out of stock in letsbuy..



midnight black version is still available there


----------



## Tenida (Apr 19, 2012)

Vyom said:


> So Tenida, glad to know your google play problem resolved "miraculously" somehow.
> 
> Now, I am looking for a tablet for a friend who is in a budget. But confused between the following two:
> Micromax Funbook v/s HCL ME U1 Tablet
> ...


Thanks Vyom.

About the tab, Micromax Fun Book has all thing  positive only the battery is the problem(still you can get  4hours battery life easily). But the HCL ME U1 has not got positive rating by Digit Team
Check the review of *HCl ME U1*


----------



## icebags (Apr 19, 2012)

hey tenida, e book reading rendering problem solved completely ? what other problem u think there is with e book reading here ? (screen too bright/dim fonts not displayed properly or anything else.... )


----------



## Tenida (Apr 20, 2012)

icebags said:


> hey tenida, e book reading rendering problem solved completely ? what other problem u think there is with e book reading here ? (screen too bright/dim fonts not displayed properly or anything else.... )



Ebook reading with *Document to go app* cause no problem at all. Screen is very bright and vibrant. With 30% brightness its enough for me.

[YOUTUBE]I8eAdxT-BDM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]DHBCtH379z4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ankit360 (Apr 20, 2012)

Can anybody review chrome browser in funbook


----------



## Tenida (Apr 20, 2012)

ankit360 said:


> Can anybody review chrome browser in funbook



I checked with Dolphin HD browser, the website scrolling is smooth and pinch-zoom is also working superbly. Dolphin-HD is far better than the stock ICS4 browser.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 20, 2012)

hey..
i bought a micromax phone (q5)
its trackball ended within 4 months , searched for service centres , found one , but the persons there say " micromax does give payment to us.. so we are no longer there service centres , though we'll repair it for rs 600..
had to finally give rs 500 to a local guy to change the track ball..


i'm a bit confused that should i go for micromax or not..
i think many of you are using this funbook.
can you please tell whether there is any difficulty till now (with the screen or any other thing)


----------



## jd91 (Apr 20, 2012)

hi guys
can anyone suggest a good ram booster or task killer for funbook
i have tried many they all boost but within minitues services i am not using stopped get restarted and ram is back to square one.
secondly is there drivers available for bluetooth, my main aim is to attach a bt dongle for bt headphones.
thanks


----------



## Desmond (Apr 20, 2012)

I know Advanced Task Killer by ReChild. Been using it on my phone, should work fine on ICS as well.


----------



## iSLaND (Apr 20, 2012)

still waiting for full review by tenida....

Plz try to make list of all games - routine and motion sensing hd - which are working fine with Funbook.

I'd also like to know if it can open large (>100mb) PDF files with ease? I read a lot of ebooks and mags.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 20, 2012)

hey Tenida, please confirm how your are using net on this tab...

does the 2g usb modem works with this..


----------



## dan4u (Apr 20, 2012)

Guys another review of the Funbook by iGyaan Micromax Funbook Unboxing and Hands on Review - YouTube, its not the full review, just to clear doubts about browsing (used chrome) and pinch to zoom. check it out.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 20, 2012)

SuperH3art said:


> hey Tenida, please confirm how your are using net on this tab...
> 
> does the 2g usb modem works with this..



I surfing over wifi connection. I don't have any 3G dongle with me so, can't check.



dan4u said:


> Guys another review of the Funbook by iGyaan Micromax Funbook Unboxing and Hands on Review - YouTube, its not the full review, just to clear doubts about browsing (used chrome) and pinch to zoom. check it out.



Its quite old video already posted before. Browsing through stock browser is somewhat laggy, but with Dolphin HD all lag gone. Dolphin HD is best browser for android oS.

*One good news, tomorrow I will post the review so stay tune *



iSLaND said:


> still waiting for full review by tenida....
> 
> Plz try to make list of all games - routine and motion sensing hd - which are working fine with Funbook.
> 
> I'd also like to know if it can open large (>100mb) PDF files with ease? I read a lot of ebooks and mags.



Its not possible for me to review everyone's suggested game, still I will try. What 100MB pdf file!! sorry I don't have such file.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 20, 2012)

it has a 512 mb ram..

the android + 2 low level apps + pdf reader running will still leave you with enough ram space to view a 100 mb pdf file without any problem..

THIS IS JUST MY OPINION. PLEASE CHECK WITH OTHER FORUM GUYS.


----------



## azzu (Apr 20, 2012)

mastercool8695 said:


> hey..
> i bought a micromax phone (q5)
> its trackball ended within 4 months , searched for service centres , found one , but the persons there say " micromax does give payment to us.. so we are no longer there service centres , though we'll repair it for rs 600..
> had to finally give rs 500 to a local guy to change the track ball..
> ...



i had 3 MM mobles till now , q5 , q55 (bling) and x360..

both worked flawlessly untill i wrecked them 

q5 went good for a year.. after that trackball gave me problems , went to MM service centre they replaced it fr 200rs.. 
and my frnds track ball was replaced fr free ( it was under warranty)..
(actually trackball starts giving problems because all the moist , dust from our hands coughts up in the seal and it fails to work )
had quite a positive experience from them ...


----------



## Tenida (Apr 20, 2012)

mastercool8695 said:


> it has a 512 mb ram..
> 
> the android + 2 low level apps + pdf reader running will still leave you with enough ram space to view a 100 mb pdf file without any problem..
> 
> THIS IS JUST MY OPINION. PLEASE CHECK WITH OTHER FORUM GUYS.



Arey I am saying I've no such big pdf files"


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 20, 2012)

^^ yup..
may be i dont have a good service centre here.

k..
the 2nd trackball also ended up quite early.. 
finally had to open the phone myself .
washed the trackball (really lots of dirt in there)
and put it again in the phone

YOU HAVE GOT GOOD LUCK BUDDY..



Tenida said:


> Arey I am saying I've no such big pdf files"



arey bhai , 
i was answering for *iSLaND* 's question

hope i'm not wrong on that..

i'm a  here


----------



## azzu (Apr 20, 2012)

mastercool8695 said:


> ^^ yup..
> may be i dont have a good service centre here.
> 
> k..
> ...



i do it quite often.. 
found its quite easy..and effective


----------



## Tenida (Apr 20, 2012)

Just installed Temple run, its working like charm


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 20, 2012)

@Tenida how's your overall experience been with funbook so far?
Did you post any detailed review for this?


----------



## techno (Apr 20, 2012)

ncarry is very bad...worst ecomm till now...ordered mm funbook 11th april..still now awating dispatch and calling to CC 100times no result they are saying aj dispatch hoga then again next day aaj ho jayega...i made payment already now suffering...what to do? In my area no aramex available and blue dart is applied but no result..help me...


----------



## dan4u (Apr 20, 2012)

Its quite old video already posted before. Browsing through stock browser is somewhat laggy, but with Dolphin HD all lag gone. Dolphin HD is best browser for android oS.

*One good news, tomorrow I will post the review so stay tune *


the one I'm talking about was uploaded by iGyaan yesterday, it includes full unboxing, the one you thought I was talking about was uploaded last week. nways will wait for your review


----------



## Tenida (Apr 20, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Its quite old video already posted before. Browsing through stock browser is somewhat laggy, but with Dolphin HD all lag gone. Dolphin HD is best browser for android oS.
> 
> *One good news, tomorrow I will post the review so stay tune *
> 
> the one I'm talking about was uploaded by iGyaan yesterday, it includes full unboxing, the one you thought I was talking about was uploaded last week. nways will wait for your review


Ok got you.


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 21, 2012)

I have been kinda trolled!!  
I had ordered COD for Funbook from Snapdeal on 13th, and then ordered from Ebay, since they said that they'll ship by 21st, now coz of not getting the stocks, ebay seller could not ship the funbook and hence i'll get my refund in 5 working days! Yesterday i got a mail from Snapdeal saying, sorry your order has been delayed (this was the first mail i had got, except the one that you get post order, and i had not received any confirmation call!! Oh yes i didnt) So i thought the order has been cancelled, and today i got a mail saying your order has been shipped, expected delivery date 24th  LOL! 

Crazy people, crazy me!  Would have got two Funbooks


----------



## dan4u (Apr 21, 2012)

varunparakh said:


> I have been kinda trolled!!
> I had ordered COD for Funbook from Snapdeal on 13th, and then ordered from Ebay, since they said that they'll ship by 21st, now coz of not getting the stocks, ebay seller could not ship the funbook and hence i'll get my refund in 5 working days! Yesterday i got a mail from Snapdeal saying, sorry your order has been delayed (this was the first mail i had got, except the one that you get post order, and i had not received any confirmation call!! Oh yes i didnt) So i thought the order has been cancelled, and today i got a mail saying your order has been shipped, expected delivery date 24th  LOL!
> 
> Crazy people, crazy me!  Would have got two Funbooks



woha close cut there, so snapdeal is reliable then, good, hey did you use any coupons ?


----------



## Tenida (Apr 21, 2012)

*Video test by me*

*Browser test *
[YOUTUBE]i8Qp2Q4B__E[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]1z7nBm4OKO0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 21, 2012)

dan4u said:


> woha close cut there, so snapdeal is reliable then, good, hey did you use any coupons ?



Pheww!!  and Definitely seems to be now(more coz i'll get mine from there ), since they have dispatched a day before the expected date, got mail at 9:28PM on 20th! 
Yeah buddy, had used a coupon, got 150 off! 6349 is the final price! Mine is midnight black color.

Guys, tenida and others!

This ll be my first droid, gimme a heads up start, temme, what all should i do to make my funbook exp really fun (\m/) types 
Apps, Games(i just love em), tuts, rooting, blah blah blah . . anything and everything! do lemme noe! Links to stuff will be icing on the cake!


----------



## dan4u (Apr 21, 2012)

varunparakh said:


> Pheww!!  and Definitely seems to be now(more coz i'll get mine from there ), since they have dispatched a day before the expected date, got mail at 9:28PM on 20th!
> Yeah buddy, had used a coupon, got 150 off! 6349 is the final price! Mine is midnight black color.
> 
> is it a one time use coupon, else can I have it?


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 21, 2012)

dan4u said:


> is it a one time use coupon, else can I have it?



Trust me, since the time i wrote that last reply, i have been trying to recollect and find the coupon for you, it was for sure a generic one, since um out, the internet speed is way too slow, google a bit, you'll find the coupon code!! I'll post it, once i find it! Had sadly, deleted the history as well!!

[EDIT]
Got it, follow this buddy


----------



## enticer86 (Apr 21, 2012)

Tenida said:


> I surfing over wifi connection. I don't have any 3G dongle with me so, can't check.
> 
> 
> Its not possible for me to review everyone's suggested game, still I will try. What 100MB pdf file!! sorry I don't have such file.



Hi. Sorry for not being a regular here.
First and foremost, I have tried using Reliance Netconnect+ dongle without any success, using all possible tips and tricks to use USB dongles on Tabs. I guess MMX FB is locked to Tata. Furthermore, if you check the box/bill, the device has a SIM no. also. Plus the Tata offer leaflet says something about activating the tablet or so. So maybe MMX has tied up with Tata to keep the device locked to one operator. I doubt it, but Reliance dongle freezes the device.

Secondly, am reading Tintin comics using the Aldiko reader.. Works like a charm.

PS: Temple run is great. Also try MotoRacer. Skype works like a breeze, but the other person can't see my video, though i can see them.


----------



## abhishekkai08 (Apr 21, 2012)

hey guys! has anybody noticed the glitch with the touch response while the device is charging? if not, then please put your device on charge and do some web browsing for about 15 mins....or mayb, it's just with my device


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 21, 2012)

enticer86 said:


> Hi. Sorry for not being a regular here.
> First and foremost, I have tried using Reliance Netconnect+ dongle without any success, using all possible tips and tricks to use USB dongles on Tabs. I guess MMX FB is locked to Tata. Furthermore, if you check the box/bill, the device has a SIM no. also. Plus the Tata offer leaflet says something about activating the tablet or so. So maybe MMX has tied up with Tata to keep the device locked to one operator. I doubt it, but Reliance dongle freezes the device.
> 
> Secondly, am reading Tintin comics using the Aldiko reader.. Works like a charm.
> ...



Oh my  Hope, to see something work in the future, as of the ebook reader, it is great to hear  . 
But, Skype :O :O Did, you try once or multiple times, if the other person is not able to see you, then what purpose is that vga front cam put in for! Holy crap!


----------



## R2K (Apr 21, 2012)

Orionz said:


> I haven't tried it from my funbook......i am using it from PC.With google chrome+ Apk downloader extension.
> 
> follow the site below and u can download the apk files directly to pc from google play store.
> 
> APK Downloader – Download APK files from Android Market to PC  code ki?m c?m



Is this method even safe ?
Its asking for my google id and password along with android device ID.

So many people purchased this device and nobody cares to give a review yet ? 
Come on !!
Atleast post some pics / screenshots


----------



## azzu (Apr 21, 2012)

just got the Book..  

first impressions : Typical micromax build..
screens not up to mark ..

loving it


----------



## Tenida (Apr 21, 2012)

azzu said:


> just got the Book..
> 
> first impressions : Typical micromax build..
> screens not up to mark ..
> ...



So, finally Congarts


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 21, 2012)

Shocking and amazing! Shipped last night, delivered at the noon time today! Woot Woot! Snapdeal  Neat deal  Though, i havnt had a glance, out of station, will get back in a day or two.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 21, 2012)

Can anyone please test shadowgun and GTA3 using Chainfire 3D (GTA should work natively)


----------



## rahulm26 (Apr 21, 2012)

My review of the funbook:

Bought from Ncarry.com.......although their helplines don't work.......the shipment came to my doorstep before the promised deadline.......6 days to be precise......(the shipments originate from gurgaon.......i live in mumbai).....packing wasn't all tht bad either....

Battery Life - 4 hrs easy

Screen brightness - no complaints.....its no ipad but hell u can watch videos and read lonng ebooks without straining ur eyes.....

Sound - great

Touch interface - no issues......(again its no ipad......but its as good as the one in samsung galaxy ace smartphone if i have to make a comparison)

Build - sturdy......glossy finish......its a fingerprint magnet

Google Play - Market is installed and updates to google play on first use......one must use a good internet connection.....else he will get a connection timed out error......this happens in all android devices

Camera - VGA good enough fr video chatting......it renders good enough clarity.....but u will have to sit in a very well lit area to get the best experience

Mic - as seen in a video tht mic is absent......its got a mic inbuilt......can also record audio using an app which is preloaded in the tablet

Softwares:
Its got some useless micromax softwares.....im gonna remove em.
It also has Adobe reader, Adobe Flash Player, Document editor, all the essential google apps, an ebook reader, audio player, HD video player.....
U can very well use this tablet widout installing new apps.....ur basic needs are well covered.....ok one exception......no FB app u will have to download this app on ur own

Browser - bad......but one can install better browsers like opera, mozilla from google play......

Special note fr ebooks: Its good to read, but many a times the source you are reading from has small font or a lot of white space in the borders because of which one has to zoom in/out constantly which quite frankly is painful in any tablet........instead i will recommend to use softwares like caibre and convert your text file (pdf,doc,docx,htm,etc....) to epub format........now wen u read the ebook in epub frmat all these hassles of zoomin in/out are gone n u get a sharp/crisp text view without zooming

Suggestions:
1. Buy an ipod headset.......no headfones are provided wid the tablet.
2. Install a microSD card but only a class 6 or class 10 variant to keep the speeds high
3. Do not buy tata photon dongle......u can instead create hotspots using an android smartfone or laptop
4. Hunt fr a scratch guard and a cover fr the tablet.....jus to keep it as good as new freva.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 21, 2012)

Nerevarine said:


> Can anyone please test shadowgun and GTA3 using Chainfire 3D (GTA should work natively)



Shadowgun is paid app.


----------



## Skud (Apr 21, 2012)

@rahulm26: nice, short review. only thing missing is gaming performance. have you tested any?


----------



## Tenida (Apr 21, 2012)

Skud said:


> @rahulm26: nice, short review. only thing missing is gaming performance. have you tested any?



I am posting the review right now


----------



## enticer86 (Apr 21, 2012)

abhishekkai08 said:


> hey guys! has anybody noticed the glitch with the touch response while the device is charging? if not, then please put your device on charge and do some web browsing for about 15 mins....or mayb, it's just with my device


Ya, noticed this. But once you remove the charger, it magically becomes fine.



varunparakh said:


> Oh my  Hope, to see something work in the future, as of the ebook reader, it is great to hear  .
> But, Skype :O :O Did, you try once or multiple times, if the other person is not able to see you, then what purpose is that vga front cam put in for! Holy crap!


Boss, bear in mind this is ICS OS.. even Skype is not so fast . Skype does give an alert, that your device is soo futuristic and they are taking time to have a Skype for Android 4 soon 



rahulm26 said:


> Suggestions:
> 1. Buy an ipod headset.......no headfones are provided wid the tablet.
> 3. Do not buy tata photon dongle......u can instead create hotspots using an android smartfone or laptop
> .


Try the cellphone headsets. I use my BB headset and use it for Skype calls.
And any idea how to create a laptop hotspot? Am unable to do this!


----------



## Tenida (Apr 21, 2012)

^^ Check connectivity- me software to create hotspot

Your Hotspot, Your Way - Connectify


----------



## enticer86 (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks.. using Wifi on my BB and MMX Pad now  Thanks
Final thing required - unlocking so as to use reliance dongle on MMX


----------



## Tenida (Apr 21, 2012)

*Now guys check my review 
*
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/155854-micromax-funbook-review.html


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 21, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Shadowgun is paid app.



Yes but there are ways to get around it *wink*..
come on, just a test if it works or not.. .. is that so hard, dont keep it if u dont like piracy.. ive been asking since the day this tablet got released :/

BTW: Is the Tablet Prerooted ??? Does SetCPU work in the Native Kernel

You can remove rom integrated apps using Titanium Backup Pro if u have root access.. even if you dont, they can be removed using adb.. 
Test adb too while you are at it
(Sorry if I sound demanding, but im just too excited to order mine :O)


----------



## vickybat (Apr 21, 2012)

*@ Tenida*

Read it. It was awesome. You can check my comments there.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 21, 2012)

vickybat said:


> *@ Tenida*
> 
> Read it. It was awesome. You can check my comments there.



Thanks buddy. Now I am posting on other forum  Thank you very much for appreciating the review.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 21, 2012)

Excellent Review btw, much better than the monkeys over at advicesmedia


----------



## Tenida (Apr 21, 2012)

Nerevarine said:


> Excellent Review btw, much better than the monkeys over at advicesmedia



Thanks Buddy, I am still on learning phase regarding Android


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 22, 2012)

Crisp review rahul! Good work, an advice, avoid "...." 

Now, guys, suggest me a cover, scratch guard and a perfect hi speed 16GB card for Funbook!!


----------



## Tenida (Apr 22, 2012)

varunparakh said:


> Crisp review rahul! Good work, an advice, avoid "...."
> 
> Now, guys, suggest me a cover, scratch guard and a perfect hi speed 16GB card for Funbook!!



Although class 4 card is enough for it.  But still if you want, you can buy *Sandisk 16Gb class 6 card.
*

Btw. I have order a Sandisk 16Gb micro-sd card(class 4) from flipkart.


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 22, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Although class 4 card is enough for it.  But still if you want, you can buy *Sandisk 16Gb class 6 card.
> *
> 
> Btw. I have order a Sandisk 16Gb micro-sd card(class 4) from flipkart.



Cool buddy, will opt for it! Will look for one in the retail market tomorrow, else will order this! 

How about the screen guard and cover tenida ? Those are two of the urgent things i need!

Also a worry for me is, not so great speed that i get through my datacard, using an aircel sim, how will i be able to update market to play store, it'll also be my first exp wid android!! Excited and nervy 

[EDIT]

There is nothing mentioned about the warranty of the mem card on Flipkart, i understand that this can be a lame question, but still!  
Another lame one, what's with this Mobile Ultra Micro SD HC I :O Elaboration may help!


----------



## dan4u (Apr 22, 2012)

varunparakh said:


> Trust me, since the time i wrote that last reply, i have been trying to recollect and find the coupon for you, it was for sure a generic one, since um out, the internet speed is way too slow, google a bit, you'll find the coupon code!! I'll post it, once i find it! Had sadly, deleted the history as well!!
> 
> [EDIT]
> Got it, follow this buddy



Checked it but didn't work, I think it works with ICICI only, nways I ordered it from snapdeal, Now the waiting begins


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 22, 2012)

^^ Congos buddy  

As of the ICICI thing, i got it via COD   May be the offer must have ended by now 



I have just ordered a Sandisk Class 6, 16GB Mem card from Flipkart 
Thanks tenida for the link


----------



## dan4u (Apr 22, 2012)

varunparakh said:


> Cool buddy, will opt for it! Will look for one in the retail market tomorrow, else will order this!
> 
> How about the screen guard and cover tenida ? Those are two of the urgent things i need!
> 
> ...



Don't worry even if Flipkart doesn't mention it, there will be a warranty.
Mobile Ultra Micro SDHC is a class 6 Micro SD card, that means it has a write speed of about 6MB/s and read speed of ~30MB/s. A class 4 Micro SD card has a write speed of about 4MB/s . class 6 is usually meant for devices that  can capture HD videos or that can play back HD videos(in HD resolution). 
In case of the Funbook a class 4 will be more than sufficient, even if you used a class 6 there wouldn't  be any difference in performance. the only difference you'll notice is when you transfer files from your PC to the Micro SD card i.e class 4 will take little more time than class 6.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 22, 2012)

hey guys 1 more query ..
is there any nokiq pc suite app for this tab coz i want to tether it to connect to internet..
any other way to connect my phone to use internet on funbook..


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Apr 22, 2012)

If it had GPS i would have definitely purchased it for my car entertainment , sadly it doesnt . Can you guys please mention any cheap tablet with GPS function ?


----------



## iSLaND (Apr 22, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> hey guys 1 more query ..
> is there any nokiq pc suite app for this tab coz i want to tether it to connect to internet..
> any other way to connect my phone to use internet on funbook..



Which phone do you use?

In case you use Nokia S60v3, s60v5, anna or belle, I have a fantastic way.

Joikuspot - It turns your phone as wifi hotspot. You can than use your phone's 2G/3G GPRS in your wifi enabled devices including funbook. Premium and Free versions are available. I currently use it, works like charm with my laptop and nokia s60v3 phone.

That leads us on to a short summary of what to use to create wi-fi hotspot:

1. If you use Nokia Phone (S60v3, s60v5, anna or belle) - Use Joikuspot - premium and free
2. If you use Android Phone - Stock Android has capability to create a wifi hotspot.
3. If you use Windows Laptop - Connectify.me can be very useful though you can always create in-built ad-hoc wi-fi network.

@rohan_mhtr you can use google maps with internet to get same features of GPS.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 22, 2012)

sadly i use nokia 5230 symbian s60 v5 got 3G but no wifi...


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 22, 2012)

*www.letsbuy.com/transcend-microsd-card-8-gb-class-10-ts8gusdhc10-p-21541

The best SD card at the cheapest price


If u want 16 GB, 
then get this 
*www.letsbuy.com/transcend-microsd-card-16-gb-class-10-ts16gusdc10-p-21550
from letsbuy


----------



## jd91 (Apr 22, 2012)

Someone please review  deer hunter reloaded on funbook
Thanks


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 22, 2012)

You Can Also Try These .. Samsung 16 GB

I have 3 of Them !!


----------



## Mihir (Apr 22, 2012)

Tenida said:


> *Now guys check my review
> *
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/155854-micromax-funbook-review.html



Nice review, Tenida. Thanks for showing the ebook display. 

Now gotta decide between the Funbook and the Xtab.


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 22, 2012)

Wooo hoooooooooooooooo!!!!! Just opened the packaging, Snapdeal did there part very well! The tab looks fab! <3 Is on charging, the manual says, to charge it for 6 hours before 1st use 
Um on cloud 7 maan!!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 22, 2012)

Me still waiting for Tradus to deliver it


----------



## Tenida (Apr 22, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Me still waiting for Tradus to deliver it



Is Funbook available locally??


----------



## swamych (Apr 22, 2012)

abhishekkai08 said:


> hey guys! has anybody noticed the glitch with the touch response while the device is charging? if not, then please put your device on charge and do some web browsing for about 15 mins....or mayb, it's just with my device



yes i am too facing that problem


----------



## saaransh9 (Apr 22, 2012)

reading this thread since a few days and decided to join nice review tenida and rahul.

people round here being asking for games a lot.

guys most games work and no one can test all the games u say gta3(it runs on my dell xcd 35 which has a lower processor and gpu) and all will run well.

shadowgun which 2 or 3 users asked might have problem but chainfire should fix it but it still might have lags.


regarding root access i read its pre rooted so u guys just need to install superuser from the market and u get full root access and removing it or hiding it from the app drawer no one will notice it(i replaced a rooted micromax a70 without anyone saying a thing).yes but the superuser script will remain there (and those inefficient micromax guys will never notice it even if u dont hide your superuser most of them think its just a app.)


----------



## rajan1311 (Apr 22, 2012)

Hope I am not spoiling the thread, just wanted to say don't rush on getting the funbook..veedee might come out with a great tab..Vi10 is a pretty good tab, might be launched early next month..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 23, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Is Funbook available locally??



Nope.


----------



## rajeshmukkala (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello,

Hope my first post will be useful to every one. I'm glad i own this device and happy with it. I'm going to tell you guys how to install clockworkmod recovery 5 on micromax tablet. Most of us knows CM9 and CWM Recovery builds  released for Allwinner tablets in XDA developers. Though it is still in testing phase it works well. Follow below steps to install clockworkmod recovery.



> 1. Download sources from Here
> 2. unzip and copy files to sdcard.
> 3. Run "sh /sdcard/install-recovery.sh" from shell (adb).
> 4. Reboot device using "sh /sdcard/reboot-recovery.sh"
> 5. Thats it you are in.



Now you can install custom rom's or CM9. Also you can delete all unwanted education files and apps using titanium backup or disable using app manger. I also suggest you to install GAPPS ICS latest build.

Thats all for today. Shoot your questions. I will try to answer as much i can.

Regards,
Rajesh


----------



## t0xic (Apr 23, 2012)

To all those who are waiting to get the mm funbook i would like to say there are far more better options at this price. Few of the best tabs are provided by veedee (dot) in . FB has low battery capacity and lot of bloatware along with it and also it comes locked to tata photon since this is a chinese re branding i don't think any developers on xda or other forums would come up for porting custom roms for this device. The best alternatives for FB i would recommend you is :

1.) Buy Pre Order VeeDee D10s - 7" Capacitive Touch Screen Tablet • VeedeeDirect 

2.)Buy Pre-Booking - Veedee D10e - 7" Capacitive Screen Tablet PC • VeedeeDirect

The major advantages are of using any modem you like it comes with the stock ics and no bloatware installed and one of the main advantage is of the full usb 2.0 port with which you can connect the pendrive directly without need of carrying etc cable with you and there are no hardware buttons which makes the tab look even cooler. VeeDee has very good support i am using D10  at present and satisfied by its performance they have pick and drop facility which when compared to micromax service center is far more better.


If you want even more you shell out an extra 1.5k and get the "Zenithink-ZT-282" at Buy Zenithink ZT-282 C71+ Tablet PC 7 Inch Cortex A9 Android 4.0 HDMI 4 GB 1GB Ram • VeedeeDirect
Which has 1GB of ram and a better processor. 

If you have any questions regarding both veedee or mm FB you can mail me at itzmez02 (at) gmail (dot) com. 

Hope my opinion was useful to someone !


----------



## vineeth12345 (Apr 23, 2012)

I was waiting for the tablet to come in flipkart.When i contacted flipkart customer care even they are not sure about when it will be in stock.And the expected availability in local markets too is unclear.So I am thinking of getting it from snapdeal.What do you guys think about this?.I have purchased only from fk before and had already cancelled my funbook from ncarry since COD was not available at my area.


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 23, 2012)

^ Snapdeal is a pretty good choice, it was my first time with them, when i ordered Funbook, the packaging was exquisite!


----------



## vineeth12345 (Apr 23, 2012)

^^ In how many days did you receive the tab and did you use COD?


----------



## Tenida (Apr 23, 2012)

It will take maximum 3-4 days. Go for it.

sent from micromax funbook lol


----------



## dipesh2k100 (Apr 23, 2012)

Do any one have 5% discount coupon (Snapdeal) ???


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 23, 2012)

vineeth12345 said:


> ^^ In how many days did you receive the tab and did you use COD?



Check out the expected shipping date, the delivery date will be either the same or a day later!!
Mine was 21st, and i got it delivered on the same day!

Booked Funbook COD, on 14th, Shipped on 20th, Delivered on 21st!


----------



## t0xic (Apr 23, 2012)

I did a reply post early morning today by 5 or so and i am not able to see my post in this thread why is it so ? :O


----------



## arescool (Apr 23, 2012)

SahilAr said:


> Had a horrible experience from Tradus.in,
> Once ordered a Pen Drive from Tradus,firstly they didn't delivered the product upto 5 days,then i got a phone call that the product is out of stock, sorry for the in-convince.



Just wanted to share my same kind of experience here with Tradus... 
I ordered a pen drive and it was faulty out of the box ( was not getting detected on any system ), when i contacted customer care they plainly said warranty is not their concern and i will have to contact SanDisk service center .... 

Sorry for going off-topic in "TaniDa's FUNBOOK " thread


----------



## Charley (Apr 23, 2012)

varunparakh said:


> Check out the expected shipping date, the delivery date will be either the same or a day later!!
> Mine was 21st, and i got it delivered on the same day!
> 
> Booked Funbook COD, on 14th, Shipped on 20th, Delivered on 21st!



Where did you place the order ?



SahilAr said:


> You have to carry the product id and necessary documents including Invoice of Fun book with you and you have to submit these to Tata Company and finally after all these formalities and payment of 50 Rs. you will get an activated Photon+ Dongle from Tata.



What is the usage limit and validity ?


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 23, 2012)

^^  Snapdeal.com' 
As of the photon + charges, its 500+100. You'll get five POSTPAID plans to choose from.


----------



## azzu (Apr 24, 2012)

so officially , any data card* will work with Funbook , check , Tenida's review page for more details ( thx alot srm_harish for your fine discovery)


----------



## manoj_299 (Apr 24, 2012)

t0xic said:


> To all those who are waiting to get the mm funbook i would like to say there are far more better options at this price. Few of the best tabs are provided by veedee (dot) in . FB has low battery capacity and lot of bloatware along with it and also it comes locked to tata photon since this is a chinese re branding i don't think any developers on xda or other forums would come up for porting custom roms for this device. The best alternatives for FB i would recommend you is :
> 
> 1.) Buy Pre Order VeeDee D10s - 7" Capacitive Touch Screen Tablet  VeedeeDirect
> 
> ...




Checked their listing on ebay that said no shipping to West Bengal. So no option left.


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 24, 2012)

SanDisk Memory Card Mobile Ultra 16 GB Class 6 out for delivery! !  Flipkart is way too awesome!


----------



## Tenida (Apr 24, 2012)

Flipkart is best. Just got my 16GB micro-sd card.

Here's the *pics*


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 24, 2012)

Just check out the difference between plans from *Reliance Netconnect+* and *Tata Photon+*, Netconnect+ is far better in terms of value for money. 

You get 10GB of data download at 3.1 Mbps and post 10GB with a speed of 144Kbps for INR 950+taxes, while the same in Photon+ costs 1200+taxes!

You'll get Photon+ with the device is a _myth_, you'll get Photon+ under an offer is the _reality_!

500+100(activation) are to be paid to get the device, and then you need to choose out of the 5 postpaid plans, 250 being the cheapest for 350MB, while 900 being the costliest of the 5 giving 6GB of data per month. 

The 1GB thing for two months means, you'll get 1GB extra in the plan you choose, for first two months.

So, after paying 600 to get the device, you'll pay your postpaid bill as well after a month., thus accounting for atleast 900 for the first month.

While if you add up, 300, you get a value for money Netconnect+ for 1200 with usage free for first month and better and VFM plans to choose from.

PS: You need, to continue with the selected plan for photon+ for atleast 3 months, before you can change to anyother plans.


----------



## narainraik (Apr 24, 2012)

hi all,

I already have a class 4 32 gb microsd card. will it perform good with funbook or do i need to upgrade for a class 6 card.

Thanks In advance for your response.


----------



## Charley (Apr 24, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Flipkart is best. Just got my 16GB micro-sd card.
> 
> Here's the *pics*



Can you send link where you bought it from ?


----------



## Tenida (Apr 24, 2012)

Here you go.
Flipkart.com: SanDisk Memory Card MicroSDHC 16GB: Memory Card


----------



## saaransh9 (Apr 24, 2012)

varunparakh said:


> Just check out the difference between plans from *Reliance Netconnect+* and *Tata Photon+*, Netconnect+ is far better in terms of value for money.
> 
> You get 10GB of data download at 3.1 Mbps and post 10GB with a speed of 144Kbps for INR 950+taxes, while the same in Photon+ costs 1200+taxes!
> 
> ...


u r comparing them but do they both work with fun book??

btw making other dongles work could be as easy as copy and pasting files from veedee to fun book's /system.


----------



## manoj_299 (Apr 25, 2012)

Finally purchased Veedee D10 from ebay (for my friend) after talking to seller to deliver it to WB. 

 *www.ebay.in/itm/Veedee-D10-Capacit...d-4-0-Cortex-A10-MID-WIFI-1080P-/120895836078

After a long wait and confusion which one to go, finally settle here.


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 25, 2012)

saaransh9 said:


> u r comparing them but do they both work with fun book??
> 
> btw making other dongles work could be as easy as copy and pasting files from veedee to fun book's /system.




Yeah, both of them work, check tenida's review thread! Even, my unlocked idea net setter works with funbook!


----------



## Tenida (Apr 25, 2012)

Micromax Fun Book will be available at Mobile Store from 28th April. 

Micromax Funbook (4GB Internal Memory) + Free Tata Photon Plus 3G, black - The Mobile Store: Buy Online at Lowest Prices in India - Mobile Phones, Tablets, Cell Phones, Accessories, Batteries, Bluetooth, Chargers and more


----------



## anjan507 (Apr 25, 2012)

am new to tablet and android both.
bought my micromax funbook tab from snapdeal.
i have comics in digital cbr format on a pendrive. how could i use the micromax to read the comics. i did try to use calibre to convert them into epub format and then use the pre-loaded ebook reader of the funbook but the pendrive was not accessible through the app. in file manager i tried to open the epub directly in filemanager and that also failed under any option that i selected.
would somebody please help me.
tnx in advance.


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 25, 2012)

Considering me a noob at android, can you guys tell me, whats with the 4Gig internal memory ?
How is it divided between ROM and the actual internal storage ?

Secondly, most of the 1.8GB internal space, micromax labs have taken more or less, 80-90% of space, i am not even able to install apps now.

Thirdly, i have a 16Gig card mounted now, how is it possible to move apps into there ?
Installed as well as new ones.

Fourthly, this is about the Funbook, whenever on charge, the device is barely usable, the touch is next to impossible to use, any escape out or fix ?

Fifthly, Chrome did not start, so i did a factory reset, will it help, will just try and update about the same.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 25, 2012)

Any veedee d10 owner here?


----------



## manoj_299 (Apr 25, 2012)

varunparakh said:


> .
> 
> Fourthly, this is about the Funbook, whenever on charge, the device is barely usable, the touch is next to impossible to use, any escape out or fix ?





I faced this kind of problem with my Galaxy Y when I was in train going to friend's wedding in UP. Whenever I plugged it in train charging socket phone start charging but impossible to use touchscreen. Finally I realize its sure to voltage input difference as rated power input for charger is 150 to 300 volts AC but train socket only gives only 110 V AC output. So when unplugged my device start work normally but when plugged start acting weird.


PS: Please check your charger, or get it to service center. Maybe voltage problem from charger point our charging point of Funbook.




SuperH3art said:


> Any veedee d10 owner here?



Wait a week, I'll be by then. Please open a thread then maybe other D10 user can find it out easily.


----------



## azzu (Apr 25, 2012)

varunparakh said:


> C
> 
> Fourthly, this is about the Funbook, whenever on charge, the device is barely usable, the touch is next to impossible to use, any escape out or fix ?



no such problem for me...


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 25, 2012)

abhishekkai08 said:


> hey guys! has anybody noticed the glitch with the touch response while the device is charging? if not, then please put your device on charge and do some web browsing for about 15 mins....or mayb, it's just with my device




Enticer & tenida, how about you people as well ? ? Mine, becomes barely usable, the touch and at times the device acted weird!


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 25, 2012)

how is *this* ?


----------



## icebags (Apr 25, 2012)

avichandana20000 said:


> how is *this* ?



never heard of this Attitude brand, how is their service ?


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 25, 2012)

even i have not heard of them. no  idea about ASS. But specs are lucrative IMO.


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 25, 2012)

If you want a camera, better battery, but low brightness and risk to opt for a newer brand, than, it's perfect for the budget


----------



## manoj_299 (Apr 26, 2012)

@ Varun, for charging issue try with USB too and see if the same problem or not.


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 26, 2012)

manoj_299 said:


> @ Varun, for charging issue try with USB too and see if the same problem or not.



Faced the same, with the USB


----------



## Tenida (Apr 26, 2012)

varunparakh said:


> Enticer & tenida, how about you people as well ? ? Mine, becomes barely usable, the touch and at times the device acted weird!



Same happened with me. The touch screen acted kinda weird while charging, must be the problem with the os.


----------



## manoj_299 (Apr 26, 2012)

Maybe problem with voltage as I said I faced in Galaxy Y. But here it maybe with charge point inside Tab as it happening with both source during charging.


----------



## vineeth12345 (Apr 26, 2012)

Those who are facing issues with touchscreen problems did u try contactng micromax servce centers?


----------



## Abhii1902 (Apr 26, 2012)

I hv read in this thread that huawei 1550 usb dongle working with this tab so i want to know do we have to do some setting in the usb dongle using pc? also pls write the names of dongle working with this tab?


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 26, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Same happened with me. The touch screen acted kinda weird while charging, must be the problem with the os.





vineeth12345 said:


> Those who are facing issues with touchscreen problems did u try contactng micromax servce centers?



Just had a word with the micromax customer care at 011-44770000, they took all the details(product id, name, mail id, purchased from, delivery date), and told me, that the funbook, works pretty fine on charging, you are facing this issue, because of a faulty charger, you can go to the service center and get it replaced!   Will, do that today 



Abhii1902 said:


> I hv read in this thread that huawei 1550 usb dongle working with this tab so i want to know do we have to do some setting in the usb dongle using pc? also pls write the names of dongle working with this tab?



Yeah, i had tested it out, but now once i have made a factory reset, i am not able to save the APN, so cant use the device now, will try and get it fixed, when i go to the service center today.
For the steps, you may check out tenida's review thread, second last post on page 1


----------



## manoj_299 (Apr 26, 2012)

varunparakh said:


> Just had a word with the micromax customer care at 011-44770000, they took all the details(product id, name, mail id, purchased from, delivery date), and told me, that the funbook, works pretty fine on charging, you are facing this issue, because of a faulty charger, you can go to the service center and get it replaced!   Will, do that today



So its issue related with voltage finally with charger but when its from charger then why its still disturbing when using USB charger with PC?


----------



## IamMrH (Apr 26, 2012)

any one tried DSLR Controller app with this tab.? anyone with canon dslr here ? i m planning to get samsung galaxy tab 2 10.1 (when it releases) considering tat i can use it with my dslr. if MMFB does that job then i can buy my fav galaxy note or s3 with this TAB? also is there any 10 inch chinese or indian tab ?


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 26, 2012)

manoj_299 said:


> So its issue related with voltage finally with charger but when its from charger then why its still disturbing when using USB charger with PC?



That is what i thought, so instead of hit and trying, thought, will take the cable as well, and check it out, there itself.


----------



## vineeth12345 (Apr 26, 2012)

^^Good..Hope the issue gets resolved soon.


----------



## Abhii1902 (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm thinking of buying funbook from snapdeal pls tell me some generic code i hv generic code of seventymm.com but the tab is out of stock.


----------



## Charley (Apr 26, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Micromax Fun Book will be available at Mobile Store from 28th April.



Can you tell me where it's available online [only best shopping sites] ?


----------



## shashwat.vt (Apr 26, 2012)

I have been following this tread for a while n tenida's review made me to buy it,so here's my take:

Micromax tablet is a genuine copy of ployo momo9
or iview760t, i just confirmed it today, i installed
clockwork recovery for allwinner a10 tablets and it
worked then i tried cm9 for allwinner a10 it worked
too, but it was just in beta stage, so i scrapted it
and download firmware of iview760t straight from their site and installed it with livesuite and viola! it
worked perfectly, it was a huge risk but it worked
and now i have no bloatwares or micromax crap, its
totally unbranded, no logos etc in inside. Advantages of using iview760t firmware- 1)Free ram is almost 180 mb.
2)3 gb free space.
3)Fast tablet.
4)No cheap micromax boot logo, or any micromax
shortcuts on hs.
5)Phone is recongnised as samsung galaxy s2 in play , and all games are compatible. Any above all, i can go back to my previous state,
with one click through clockwork recovery. Now, i am trying to make the tablet detect phone in
pc suite and run net through it, through my
observations, i have observed that, ics for a10 has
some bug which does not let create apn’s, so now i
m going to try ginger bread for allwinner a10, will
keep u guys updated


----------



## Tenida (Apr 26, 2012)

Charley said:


> Can you tell me where it's available online [only best shopping sites] ?



Snapdeal is good.


----------



## Charley (Apr 26, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Snapdeal is good.



Do they have replacement guarantee ? 



I checked Flipkart, but item out of stock.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 26, 2012)

Charley said:


> Do they have replacement guarantee ?
> 
> 
> 
> I checked Flipkart, but item out of stock.



Don't know. If you can wait then Mobilestore will stock Funbook in your location.
______________________________________________________________


Ok I've fixed the weird problem related to charging. The stock charger is the 
culprit here. I have a used an old LG charger which works like a charm, no problem whatsoever.

*Note the stock charger has *
Input- 100v-240V/ 50-60Hz
Output- 5V _ 1.5A
*
And I have used LG charger which specs is*
Input- 100v-240V/ 50-60Hz
Output- 5V-1A

So, try to use charger that has ampere lower than 1.5 (1A or lesser will be best)


----------



## manoj_299 (Apr 26, 2012)

But Varun said problem with USB charging too. USB give only 0.5 Amp output.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 26, 2012)

I am not facing any problem with USB charging.

Also that stock usb cable is also faulty for me. I am using Canon camera's data cable.


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 26, 2012)

Went to the service center today, they have placed a request, will get the charger by monday since it is out of stock.

Tenida, i'll recheck with my cable, i doubt micromax have saved up a lot on the accessory part!



shashwat.vt said:


> I have been following this tread for a while n tenida's review made me to buy it,so here's my take:
> 
> Micromax tablet is a genuine copy of ployo momo9
> or iview760t, i just confirmed it today, i installed
> ...



Once you are done experimenting, will me waiting for a step to step guide for android noobs like me, even i want mm labs stuff outf the way! 

WAITING


----------



## rajeevjaiiswal (Apr 26, 2012)

Any idea how to use MTS data card? After connecting it; i enabled mobile netwrk but nothing is happening. Any suggestion pls.


----------



## shashwat.vt (Apr 26, 2012)

varunparakh said:


> Went to the service center today, they have placed a request, will get the charger by monday since it is out of stock.
> 
> Tenida, i'll recheck with my cable, i doubt micromax have saved up a lot on the accessory part!
> 
> ...



sure bro,i will provide a guide soon, and one more thing,mostly all dongles are supported in this version,just plugn run.

After few hours,i will also provide ginger bread formware results


----------



## Abhii1902 (Apr 27, 2012)

shashwat.vt said:


> sure bro,i will provide a guide soon, and one more thing,mostly all dongles are supported in this version,just plugn run.
> 
> After few hours,i will also provide ginger bread formware results



Can u name the dongles also pls write a tutorial about 'how to use other dongles in mmfb'


----------



## magantiajay (Apr 27, 2012)

guys just chill...... i may be the first person to report major problem on micromax funbook, i just received this tablet this morning  and i opened the box and switched on the tab..... "funbook" emblem will appeared on boot screen  and then screen turns to pink and blue lines and then froze....this time i restarted it again , but this time it froze on micromax emblem itself during booting......i tried atleast 100 times but it keeps freezing in booting itself .... reset key did not do any help either .......i called authorised service centre in my city and came to know they were on vacation  and they asked me call them tomorrow


----------



## saaransh9 (Apr 27, 2012)

shashwat.vt said:


> I have been following this tread for a while n tenida's review made me to buy it,so here's my take:
> 
> Micromax tablet is a genuine copy of ployo momo9
> or iview760t, i just confirmed it today, i installed
> ...



this is because they all use the same hardware.and doesn't have bluetooth and gps etc which can differentiate them.
all the tablet manufacturers using allwinner a10 are using same hardware so u can go from one to other firmware.

try nxg a10 firmware it got a huge list of supported dongles.

because it got the same hardware u cant say its manufactured by momo or something like that.

trying these firmwares the most bad state will be when your touch wont work or the wifi because these are the only things that can be changed.

if u want to know the correct manufacturer or oem of this device check the build.prop use root explorer to check it and u will find it in /system


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 27, 2012)

Guys can anyone test a USB Bluetooth Dongle like the one tested in this video for Dropad A800
[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2RU4cqXx2E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Abhii1902 (Apr 27, 2012)

Pls suggest me some scratch resistant screen protector for micromax funbook


----------



## aviatcogni (Apr 27, 2012)

Supoorted 3g MOdem list for Funbook.


This device can support below 3G Doogles:

   Doogle List:

     WCDMA: 
        HuaWei E230,HuaWei E176G,HuaWei E160E,HuaWei E182G,HuaWei E1782,,HuaWei E1750,
        ZTE MF633BP-1,ZTE MF633,ZTE MF637U,HuaWei UMG1691.
     CDMA2000/EVDO:
        HuaWei E150 ,Huawei EC1261,HuaWei EC122,Huawei EC156,HuaWei EC1270,
        ZTE AC580, ZTE AC2736, ZTE AC2746.

    Usage :
        Just insert the available 3G Doogle,and it will automatically dial-up.


----------



## enticer86 (Apr 27, 2012)

aviatcogni said:


> Supoorted 3g MOdem list for Funbook.
> 
> 
> This device can support below 3G Doogles:
> ...



Any idea how to go with these dongles, after a factory reset????


----------



## aviatcogni (Apr 27, 2012)

No need to do anything. As in config file all the necessary datils are filled already. I will post the config file ASAP.


----------



## enticer86 (Apr 27, 2012)

^^Waiting


----------



## saaransh9 (Apr 27, 2012)

anyone plz check the build.prop and check the manufacturer


----------



## Tenida (Apr 28, 2012)

Nerevarine said:


> Guys can anyone test a USB Bluetooth Dongle like the one tested in this video for Dropad A800
> ]



Link fixed 
[YOUTUBE]J2RU4cqXx2E[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]6XfR0-zUE1Q[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]1wzB2Xfaju8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## azzu (Apr 28, 2012)

So , guys suggest some Hd games for my Funbook..
have installed.
Temple run 
Angry birds ( all of dem)
lane spitter
X-formula
shine runner
riptide GP
red bull ARR
Fruit ninja
Trail x2


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 28, 2012)

try shadowgun using chainfire 3d with tegra plugin


----------



## aviatcogni (Apr 28, 2012)

enticer86 said:


> ^^Waiting



This I was able to extract from Funbook OS.


This device can support below 3G Doogles:

Doogle List:

*WCDMA: *
HuaWei E230,HuaWei E176G,HuaWei E160E,HuaWei E182G,HuaWei E1782,,HuaWei E1750,
ZTE MF633BP-1,ZTE MF633,ZTE MF637U,HuaWei UMG1691.
*CDMA2000/EVDO:*
HuaWei E150 ,Huawei EC1261,HuaWei EC122,Huawei EC156,HuaWei EC1270,
ZTE AC580, ZTE AC2736, ZTE AC2746.

Usage :
Just insert the available 3G Doogle,and it will automatically dial-up.


----------



## Charley (Apr 28, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Don't know. If you can wait then Mobilestore will stock Funbook in your location.



I called Mobile Store today and they said they don't sell Micromax funbook.

Where can I get this item ?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 28, 2012)

^^Tradus / Letsbuy / Flipkart.

Finally delivered by Tradus after contacting their Customer Care on 26th but got my hands on today, as I was out of town due to my cousin's marraige


----------



## Tenida (Apr 28, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> *i.imgur.com/0QImE.jpg
> 
> *i.imgur.com/buTRx.jpg
> 
> ...



Congrats Krishnandu 

_*Guys post here who bought the Funbook. I am creating owner list on first page*_


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks Tenida


----------



## riskhai (Apr 29, 2012)

does it support GSM 3G dongles too.?? please advice me. actually im having micromax gsm 3g Doongle..


aviatcogni said:


> This I was able to extract from Funbook OS.
> 
> 
> This device can support below 3G Doogles:
> ...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 29, 2012)

@Tenida Are you ordering Tata Photon+? Can't decide should I get it or not!!

Btw funbook seems tp be laggy sometimes, but I can understand, its default problem of Android 

But I'm happy about the performance of video!! Full HD videos works flawlessly, I'm amazed to see that it doesn't even lag while forwarding seek bar which even doesn't works flawlessly in vlc in many great configurations! 

Ofcourse bluetooth and gps is what I'll miss but at this price I'm completely satisfied


----------



## dabster (Apr 29, 2012)

Any ideas how to test as to the battery is really a 2800mAh or any other rating ? one of the reasons that i ditched funbook (no offence to mmfb fans ) was the battery which is 2800mah and NXG a10 tab having a 3600mah rated battery. though I am unable to really test the battery backup consistently. Any app's ?

Thanks,


----------



## Tenida (Apr 29, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> @Tenida Are you ordering Tata Photon+? Can't decide should I get it or not!!
> 
> Btw funbook seems tp be laggy sometimes, but I can understand, its default problem of Android
> 
> ...



No, I am not opting for the Tata Photon offer.  Postpaid plain triggering me to choose it.


----------



## Orionz (Apr 29, 2012)

Thnanks Tenida ........ after a long tym(almost decade after,i came first somwhr)


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 29, 2012)

@Tenida, That's the same thing (Postpaid Plan) which is bothering me.


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 29, 2012)

Updated review from iGyaan. 
Micromax Funbook update , HD Video, Audio, Benchmarks and Games - iGyaan - YouTube
The review shows, lots of lags and unresponsive hardware buttons, though i havnt faced such issues regularly, once or twice being exceptions. 

PS : Do check out, Tech Guru on CNBC Awaaz, next week, they'll be reviewing the Funbook!


----------



## Charley (Apr 29, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ^^Tradus / Letsbuy / Flipkart.



OK, but all show "Out Of Stock"


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 29, 2012)

Snapdeal / Ebay.


----------



## Charley (Apr 29, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Btw funbook seems tp be laggy sometimes, but I can understand, its default problem of Android
> 
> But I'm happy about the performance of video!! Full HD videos works flawlessly, I'm amazed to see that it doesn't even lag while forwarding seek bar which even doesn't works flawlessly in vlc in many great configurations!



Did you buy Black or Grey model ?



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Snapdeal / Ebay.



SP has the grey model, do you recommend using that site ?


----------



## Tenida (Apr 29, 2012)

Charley said:


> OK, but all show "Out Of Stock"



Micromax Funbook (Slate Grey) - Buy Tablet PC Online @ Lowest Prices on Snapdeal.com


----------



## batman (Apr 29, 2012)

I ordered my funbook from snapdeal.Should get it by next week.Is there any case/pouch that can be used with this tablet?


----------



## Charley (Apr 29, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Micromax Funbook (Slate Grey) - Buy Tablet PC Online @ Lowest Prices on Snapdeal.com



Yea, I saw that one. 

But do you recommend buying from Snapdeal ?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 29, 2012)

Well few members ordered it from snapdeal. But personally I don't trust snapdeal for products. For coupons it's fine. But many members faced problem with products.

So it's up to you.

@Charley Black Model.


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 29, 2012)

Charley said:


> Yea, I saw that one.
> 
> But do you recommend buying from Snapdeal ?




I called up the customer care one day regarding an issue, so the question they asked me is, where did you buy tha tablet from, nCarry or Snapdeal!!

May be that answers the legit-ability of Snapdeal, even it was a first time for me, getting the tab from Snapdeal, but it was worth it. I had also ordered from ebay, got my money refunded in about 7-8 days, as the seller could not dispatch the product coz of unavailability! 

And moreover you get an option for COD.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 29, 2012)

batman said:


> I ordered my funbook from snapdeal.Should get it by next week.Is there any case/pouch that can be used with this tablet?



Nope, No pouch or case is provided with it.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey folks anyone bought Carry case for Micromax Funbook. If yes, which one??


----------



## batman (Apr 29, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Nope, No pouch or case is provided with it.



Any compatible ones available in the market?..Technically speaking we may able to use the pouch/carry case for any 7 inch tablet right?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 29, 2012)

Yup, you can always look at amzer for cases.


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 29, 2012)

batman said:


> Any compatible ones available in the market?..Technically speaking we may able to use the pouch/carry case for any 7 inch tablet right?



I had tried, Galaxy tab and reliance tab covers(both 7"), mmfb is slightly bigger, doesnt fit it sadly, still looking for a good cover!


----------



## techno (Apr 30, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yup, you can always look at amzer for cases.



ya they are good


----------



## rajeevjaiiswal (Apr 30, 2012)

Nothing is coming in APN. When tried to add and save. No error but no APN is coming in list. Help pls. I'm using MTS mblaze



varunparakh said:


> Yeah, both of them work, check tenida's review thread! Even, my unlocked idea net setter works with funbook!


----------



## rajeevjaiiswal (Apr 30, 2012)

you must have tried multiple dongle with micromax funbook. When I'm connecting my MTS mblaze, nothing is happening. I configured APN also with #777 and other setting. When saving, no error message is coming but APN is not coming in list. Any suggestion?




Tenida said:


> Hey folks anyone bought Carry case for Micromax Funbook. If yes, which one??


----------



## GadgetGeek (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey folks, I am missing the stock ICS photo gallery on my micromax funbook. Can somebody please confirm that this is the case with all funbooks? 

Also, is there a way to get back the stock ICS gallery?


----------



## Charley (Apr 30, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Well few members ordered it from snapdeal. But personally I don't trust snapdeal for products. For coupons it's fine. But many members faced problem with products.
> 
> So it's up to you.
> 
> @Charley Black Model.



It shows available on Ncarry.com, both colors. Should I place an order with them to ship to Bangalore  ?


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 30, 2012)

Charley said:


> It shows available on Ncarry.com, both colors. Should I place an order with them to ship to Bangalore  ?



Noooooo!!! Not nCarry!! Opt for Snapdeal for wait until the availability in the local market!


----------



## Charley (Apr 30, 2012)

varunparakh said:


> Noooooo!!! Not nCarry!! Opt for Snapdeal for wait until the availability in the local market!



Ok, but SP has grey model only. I like the black one 



varunparakh said:


> Noooooo!!! Not nCarry!!



Can you tell me, why, not them ?


----------



## arescool (Apr 30, 2012)

Charley said:


> Ok, but SP has grey model only. I like the black one
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell me, why, not them ?



Charlie ... they are saying no for ncarry because members in this forum had very bad experience with their delivery n service... so thats why ....

and about color i would say it should be ur personal choice ...


----------



## Charley (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Micromax launches their first ICS 4 tablet*



Orionz said:


> *img818.imageshack.us/img818/4402/photo0114ym.jpg



Can you post image of the back view, please ? 



arescool said:


> Charlie ... they are saying no for ncarry because members in this forum had very bad experience with their delivery n service... so thats why .....



Yes, I understand now


----------



## techno (Apr 30, 2012)

ytahooo................got my funbook today.........


----------



## rajeevjaiiswal (Apr 30, 2012)

rajeevjaiiswal said:


> you must have tried multiple dongle with micromax funbook. When I'm connecting my MTS mblaze, nothing is happening. I configured APN also with #777 and other setting. When saving, no error message is coming but APN is not coming in list. Any suggestion?




Koi to bata de yaar. What to do?


----------



## Orionz (Apr 30, 2012)

@ Charley 
Here it is,

*img716.imageshack.us/img716/7021/photo0120g.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Dont worry about SnapDeal guyz,thery are really good!!!


----------



## aviatcogni (Apr 30, 2012)

rajeevjaiiswal said:


> you must have tried multiple dongle with micromax funbook. When I'm connecting my MTS mblaze, nothing is happening. I configured APN also with #777 and other setting. When saving, no error message is coming but APN is not coming in list. Any suggestion?



FInd this....

[DIAL_NUMBER]
wcdma=ATDT*99#
cdma2000=ATDT#777
tdscdma=ATDT*98*1#


Using suitable dial number. This info is from Funbook..Config file


----------



## Charley (Apr 30, 2012)

Orionz said:


> @ Charley
> Here it is,
> 
> *img716.imageshack.us/img716/7021/photo0120g.jpg
> ...



Thanks, I sent a PM


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 30, 2012)

GadgetGeek said:


> Hey folks, I am missing the stock ICS photo gallery on my micromax funbook. Can somebody please confirm that this is the case with all funbooks?
> 
> Also, is there a way to get back the stock ICS gallery?



Yup amazed to see that Gallery is missing.

BTW Here's the back panel view of MM Funbook requested by @Tenida. Though I already PM'ed him, but still posting here if anyone else need to judge...

*i.imgur.com/8JGKo.jpg


----------



## Tenida (Apr 30, 2012)

@Charley- Don't buy from ncarry, I have worst expensive with them. By my experience, I can say you its India's most unprofessional online store ever. I don't get why Micromax has given them as official distributor for MMX Funbook, they even deleted the facebook fan page because mass complaining from customer about not getting the device  in proper time.

Also they don't pickup call or reply to mail.


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 30, 2012)

Just bought a reliance 3G sim with a plan of 950/- per month.
7.2Mbps until 10GB, 144Kbps post it.

Time to experience some real high speed!


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 30, 2012)

anyone got veedee tab here


----------



## manoj_299 (Apr 30, 2012)

SuperH3art said:


> anyone got veedee tab here



Mine got shipped today by Bluedart. Expecting to be delivered by wednesday.


----------



## techlover (May 1, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Hey folks anyone bought Carry case for Micromax Funbook. If yes, which one??



See i found two here though I haven't bought any  

7" ORO Branded Carrying Bag Neoprene Sleeve Case for Micromax Funbook PLaybook | eBay

High Quality Black PU Leather Case Cover for Micromax Funbook | eBay

Any ideas?


----------



## batman (May 1, 2012)

manoj_299 said:


> Mine got shipped today by Bluedart. Expecting to be delivered by wednesday.



Cool..Expecting a detailed review..


----------



## rajeevjaiiswal (May 1, 2012)

did anyone tested skype. Micromax is not able to send video properly (pink lines are coming at receiver end). However at Micromax end, video is ok.


----------



## varunparakh (May 1, 2012)

Taking recovery of the firmware, will flash the device today! 
Will post the results soon  Fingers crossed!



batman said:


> Cool..Expecting a detailed review..



It seems you hvnt checked tenida's review, it doestn't get more detailed! 



rajeevjaiiswal said:


> did anyone tested skype. Micromax is not able to send video properly (pink lines are coming at receiver end). However at Micromax end, video is ok.



Same here


----------



## Orionz (May 1, 2012)

varunparakh said:


> Taking recovery of the firmware, will flash the device today!
> Will post the results soon  Fingers crossed!



We are waiting mate!!!!


----------



## varunparakh (May 1, 2012)

Done! 

Phew! It was my first time tweaking with android! Feels good! Will now come to the changes i am experiencing :

Pros :

1. The Micromax branding is out of the way from the boot screen to mlabs!
2. Internal space available is 2.16GB out of the 2.17GB!! WOW!! 
3. The device is now recognized in the Play Store as an SG SII or if you want, the ALLWINNER MOD lets you change it.
4. The device is snappier and smooth, with lots of essential apps pre-installed as well!
5. A few more Gapps installed like People, Currents etc.

Benchmarking scores : 

AnTuTu : 2983 (tenida got 2947 in his review)
Neocore : 57.3 FPS (same as tenida)
Quadrant : 1776 (1679 was the score in iGyaan review)


Temporarily have reverted back to the original firmware, since the unlocked dongle was not working because, everytime i tapped on Mobile Network, got an error saying, Mobile Network has stopped working!

Will see and wait for the fix!

PS : For those interested to flash, check *this*


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 1, 2012)

Nice..!! So we already started getting Custom ROM's for MM Funbook


----------



## varunparakh (May 1, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Nice..!! So we already started getting Custom ROM's for MM Funbook



It is a kind of universal one, for ALLWINNER Tabs!


----------



## Tenida (May 1, 2012)

varunparakh said:


> Done!
> 
> Phew! It was my first time tweaking with android! Feels good! Will now come to the changes i am experiencing :
> 
> ...



Wow nice work buddy. 


> 3. The device is now recognized in the Play Store as an SG SII or if you want, the ALLWINNER MOD lets you change it.


So, lot more app. we can install in this tab. Like HD games from market itself.

And many MB of ram is free on this custom rom??


----------



## varunparakh (May 1, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Wow nice work buddy.
> 
> So, lot more app. we can install in this tab. Like HD games from market itself.
> 
> And many MB of ram is free on this custom rom??



Thanks buddy! 

176MB was the free RAM initially!


----------



## Tenida (May 1, 2012)

*Some shots of Micromax Funbook *

*Comparison between 22 inch monitor* 
*i.imgur.com/cIHi9.jpg

*Front view*
*i.imgur.com/q1wHq.jpg

*Back View*
*i.imgur.com/X3t2P.jpg

*Funbook as ebook reader*
*i.imgur.com/ueD1l.jpg

*Micromax Funbook xda forum*

[Q] Micromax Fun Book Development? - Page 3 - xda-developers


----------



## batman (May 1, 2012)

varunparakh said:


> It seems you hvnt checked tenida's review, it doestn't get more detailed!



I was talking about the veedee tab review bro..


----------



## SahilAr (May 1, 2012)

Orionz said:


> Dont worry about SnapDeal guyz,thery are really good!!!


If they are too good,then why can't they replace/refund my fun book,they received the "kharab" fun book on 27 april and till now they can't even send an email when they will send my refund/replacement!!
Snapdeal sucks in case of replacement/returns/refunds..
But in delivery..dusre din hi product ghar pe (un-necessary race)


----------



## Charley (May 1, 2012)

Is the HDMI Cable supplied with the package content ?



SahilAr said:


> If they are too good,then why can't they replace/refund my fun book,they received the "kharab" fun book on 27 april and till now they can't even send an email when they will send my refund/replacement!!



What was the problem with your device ?


----------



## SahilAr (May 1, 2012)

i have mentioned the problem in my other thread...
the thread is named..some questions about fun book or like that.


----------



## Tenida (May 1, 2012)

Charley said:


> Is the HDMI Cable supplied with the package content ?



No, only charger, usb cable and OTG cable are bundled.

*Micromax Funbook  Internal pics *

*i.imgur.com/wwAHc.jpg
*i.imgur.com/uLol1.jpg
*Source*


----------



## Orionz (May 2, 2012)

SahilAr said:


> If they are too good,then why can't they replace/refund my fun book,they received the "kharab" fun book on 27 april and till now they can't even send an email when they will send my refund/replacement!!
> Snapdeal sucks in case of replacement/returns/refunds..
> But in delivery..dusre din hi product ghar pe (un-necessary race)





Thats ur "kharab" luck mate,feeling really sorry for you!!!....you should really shout out loud on them!...and one more thing,i don't think so that Snapdeal is gonna help you with the issue,once the product has been sold by them,then,all the warranty and like other things are taken care by manufacturers respective service centers.(that's what i think)


----------



## varunparakh (May 2, 2012)

Finally fixed stuff!! 

Loving the custom rom! Dongle works, will get the new charger tomorrow! ALL IS GREAT NOW! Hail Developers!


----------



## Tenida (May 2, 2012)

varunparakh said:


> Finally fixed stuff!!
> 
> Loving the custom rom! Dongle works, will get the new charger tomorrow! ALL IS GREAT NOW! Hail Developers!



Wow great.
Post some screenshots of new custom and post the steps to flash the funbook.
And any improve in battery life??


----------



## SahilAr (May 2, 2012)

Orionz said:


> Thats ur "kharab" luck mate,feeling really sorry for you!!!....you should really shout out loud on them!...and one more thing,i don't think so that Snapdeal is gonna help you with the issue,once the product has been sold by them,then,all the warranty and like other things are taken care by manufacturers respective service centers.(that's what i think)



You think so my luck is that kharab
Well if you think so,then you are totally wrong!
Dropped several mails and also threatened them that i will not purchase any product and will also report your stupid behavior to costumer relations cell,so and so...and the email i received was very complimenting..sorry for the inconvenience,blahh blahh blahh..
But mai chup baithne wala nahi hun aaj fir se phone karunga!Let me also see na ki vo meri sunte kaise nhi hein!!


----------



## batman (May 2, 2012)

Got my funbook today from snapdeal..


----------



## manoj_299 (May 2, 2012)

After how many days of booking


----------



## batman (May 2, 2012)

^^Got it exactly one week after booking..


----------



## jd91 (May 2, 2012)

SahilAr said:


> You think so my luck is that kharab
> Well if you think so,then you are totally wrong!
> Dropped several mails and also threatened them that i will not purchase any product and will also report your stupid behavior to costumer relations cell,so and so...and the email i received was very complimenting..sorry for the inconvenience,blahh blahh blahh..
> But mai chup baithne wala nahi hun aaj fir se phone karunga!Let me also see na ki vo meri sunte kaise nhi hein!!



sahil i suggest call micromax asap 18605008286
find out nearest service center for funbook from them
for your information snapdeal will not help and you will only waste your time
micromax has doa replacement policy but within one week of purchase or delivery


----------



## varunparakh (May 2, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Wow great.
> Post some screenshots of new custom and post the steps to flash the funbook.
> And any improve in battery life??



Havnt used much since then, will post about the battery improvements, if any.

Here is the tutorial : IVIEW 760TPC Advanced Improvements - Flashing Firmware, Custom Scripts & more - YouTube

Downloads available here : Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire


For the screenshots, tell me if there's any app, coz i dont have a point and shoot cam.


----------



## Tenida (May 2, 2012)

batman said:


> ^^Got it exactly one week after booking..



Congrats dude...so howz the experience so far?



varunparakh said:


> Havnt used much since then, will post about the battery improvements, if any.
> 
> Here is the tutorial : IVIEW 760TPC Advanced Improvements - Flashing Firmware, Custom Scripts & more - YouTube
> 
> ...



About screenshot app. just type in google play you will find many such free app.
And post your feedback about battery life, browsing experience, video playback.Also tell us is there any bugs in the custom rom??


----------



## varunparakh (May 2, 2012)

There is no major difference in terms of playback and such things, will update about the battery life, which again depends on the usage.

For the screenshots, i'll rather ask you to watch the tutorial video, it is all of the same here.


----------



## tarey_g (May 2, 2012)

SahilAr said:


> You think so my luck is that kharab
> Well if you think so,then you are totally wrong!
> Dropped several mails and also threatened them that i will not purchase any product and will also report your stupid behavior to costumer relations cell,so and so...and the email i received was very complimenting..sorry for the inconvenience,blahh blahh blahh..
> But mai chup baithne wala nahi hun aaj fir se phone karunga!Let me also see na ki vo meri sunte kaise nhi hein!!




Automated replies


----------



## Tenida (May 2, 2012)

varunparakh said:


> There is no major difference in terms of playback and such things, will update about the battery life, which again depends on the usage.
> 
> For the screenshots, i'll rather ask you to watch the tutorial video, it is all of the same here.



Thanks


----------



## anandp (May 2, 2012)

Thanks Tenida! It was this thread which had made me aware about Funbook about a week back and today I'm a proud owner of Micromax Funbook. It's my first android device and have been getting a feel of it for last few hours.

I had ordered it on 28th April and received it today afternoon. Fabulous service by SnapDeal.

Thanks again.

Cheers,
Anand


----------



## shashwat.vt (May 2, 2012)

varunparakh said:


> Done!
> 
> Phew! It was my first time tweaking with android! Feels good! Will now come to the changes i am experiencing :
> 
> ...



Bro don't use the script.


----------



## SahilAr (May 2, 2012)

tarey_g said:


> Automated replies


No,they are not


----------



## batman (May 2, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Congrats dude...so howz the experience so far?



So far good.....my first android...Felt the resolution is a bit low.But i can live with that..Now i need to get a good carry case for the tab..


----------



## varunparakh (May 2, 2012)

shashwat.vt said:


> Bro don't use the script.



Script is a necessity to install GApps and unlock the Play store, anyways, it is all fixed now! 
Had to choose, No, in an option in the script!


----------



## batman (May 2, 2012)

hey guys..need your advice on this carry case..*www.ebay.in/itm/High-Quality-Black...4?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_203&hash=item27c64d1d10..is this good?..


----------



## Charley (May 2, 2012)

rajeevjaiiswal said:


> did anyone tested skype. Micromax is not able to send video properly (pink lines are coming at receiver end). However at Micromax end, video is ok.



I read on a Letsbuy review,  Skype video calling isn't supported. 



varunparakh said:


> Same here


----------



## Tenida (May 2, 2012)

Purchased Carry pouch for Micromax Funbook from locally.
Price- Rs.200/- only

*i.imgur.com/POGGE.jpg
*i.imgur.com/WJuvr.jpg



batman said:


> hey guys..need your advice on this carry case..High Quality Black PU Leather Case Cover for Micromax Funbook | eBay..is this good?..



Its not that good. Quite expensive also its not leather its foam.

Check this carry-case from Case logic. You can buy it from letsbuy.

Buy Case Logic 7" Tablet & E-book Reader Sleeve (LAPST 107) (Black) at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews
Buy Case Logic 7" Tablet Sleeve (LNEO 7) (Black) at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews
Buy Case Logic 7" Tablet Sleeve (LNEO 7) (Red) at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews
Buy Case Logic 7" Tablet Case (QTS 107) (Black) at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews

Belkin case also looks good
Belkin F8N586qeC01 move sleeve For 7 Inch Tablet Price - Buy Belkin F8N586qeC01 move sleeve For 7 Inch Tablet Price in India, Best Prices n Review


----------



## varunparakh (May 2, 2012)

Check this out! Dirt 3 works like butter on this tab!!  IVIEW 760TPC In-Depth Gaming Review (AllWinner A10 Tablet) - YouTube

Not exactly Funbook, but same specs!


----------



## Tenida (May 2, 2012)

anandp said:


> Thanks Tenida! It was this thread which had made me aware about Funbook about a week back and today I'm a proud owner of Micromax Funbook. It's my first android device and have been getting a feel of it for last few hours.
> 
> I had ordered it on 28th April and received it today afternoon. Fabulous service by SnapDeal.
> 
> ...



My pleasure happy to help

Now I am getting battery backup around 6 hours 
*i.imgur.com/ErGyt.jpg
*i.imgur.com/MjMOM.jpg


----------



## varunparakh (May 2, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Check this carry-case from Case logic. You can buy it from letsbuy.
> 
> Buy Case Logic 7" Tablet & E-book Reader Sleeve (LAPST 107) (Black) at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews
> Buy Case Logic 7" Tablet Sleeve (LNEO 7) (Black) at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews
> ...



These are awesome, i love the Belkin one and the Red one at Letsbuy! 

Not sure, what if it doesnt fit it well!!


----------



## Tenida (May 2, 2012)

varunparakh said:


> These are awesome, i love the Belkin one and the Red one at Letsbuy!
> 
> Not sure, what if it doesnt fit it well!!



It will fit this case specially made for 7 inch tablet.


----------



## batman (May 2, 2012)

@tenida..carry cases from letsbuy looks gud..but lemme check in the local markets too before buying one as i feel 895 is a bit overpriced..


----------



## Tenida (May 2, 2012)

I found this. Pretty good looking
Brand New BLACK leather pouch cover for galaxy tab reliance akash ipad tablet | eBay


----------



## Badmash (May 2, 2012)

Got in a week after booking, performance is really good.


----------



## enticer86 (May 2, 2012)

Charley said:


> I read on a Letsbuy review,  Skype video calling isn't supported.



I noticed somewhere that Skype is not ready for ICS yet


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 2, 2012)

Nice pouch Tenida.

From where did you bought this..??


----------



## enticer86 (May 2, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Now I am getting battery backup around 6 hours



So you flashed it? I read "major fix is while charging with the wallcharger the screen would miss or touch somewhere else while charging but that is now fixed with the new rom" at [Q] Micromax Fun Book Development? - Page 5 - xda-developers
Working for you too?


----------



## Tenida (May 2, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Nice pouch Tenida.
> 
> From where did you bought this..??



From Golpark


----------



## the_souvik (May 2, 2012)

hey guyz, i bought funbook from snapdeal a week earlier. have been following you since then. add me to the club and suggest some sites which gives indepth knowledge on rooting android tablets. one more thing is there any way to run playstation or nintendo games on android.


----------



## varunparakh (May 2, 2012)

enticer86 said:


> So you flashed it? I read "major fix is while charging with the wallcharger the screen would miss or touch somewhere else while charging but that is now fixed with the new rom" at [Q] Micromax Fun Book Development? - Page 5 - xda-developers
> Working for you too?



Nothing as such, must have been a coincidence i am sure. Even the charger i have works well some times and other times, makes tab unusable.

It is actually how loose the charger is connected with the socket.



the_souvik said:


> hey guyz, i bought funbook from snapdeal a week earlier. have been following you since then. add me to the club and suggest some sites which gives indepth knowledge on rooting android tablets. one more thing is there any way to run playstation or nintendo games on android.



Check links i have given above, the video link is all you may need to flash.

Yeah, to run PS,X60 & PC games, there is an app you may download. Search Onlive in the Playstore.



Tenida said:


> I found this. Pretty good looking
> Brand New BLACK leather pouch cover for galaxy tab reliance akash ipad tablet | eBay



The cover is for Galaxy tab, wont fit in, funbook is a bit bigger in size.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 2, 2012)

Thanks @Tenida. Will look at Golpark if I get time to go there.


----------



## Tenida (May 2, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Thanks @Tenida. Will look at Golpark if I get time to go there.



Or you can buy it from ebay. Here's the link

SOFT Cushion Cloth Sleev Case Pouch for 8" aPad Tablet | eBay


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 2, 2012)

Nice. Thanks 

Ordering it


----------



## Tenida (May 2, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Nice. Thanks
> 
> Ordering it



Good and its cheaper than local price


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 2, 2012)

Yeah, local shopping became a history for me now 

Thanks a lot again for the help @Tenida.

Ordered it along with a Sandisk 16GB MicroSD Card for my Funbook


----------



## Tenida (May 2, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yeah, local shopping became a history for me now
> 
> Thanks a lot again for the help @Tenida.
> 
> Ordered it along with a Sandisk 16GB MicroSD Card for my Funbook



My pleasure 

From where you ordered micro-sd card, i got it from flipkart few days back.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 3, 2012)

Same here, Flipkart. For these type of things I always rely on Flipkart


----------



## Tenida (May 3, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Same here, Flipkart. For these type of things I always rely on Flipkart



Yeah Flipkart is most trusted online seller in India. We can trust flipkart blindly


----------



## rajeevjaiiswal (May 3, 2012)

I've purchased Domo nCase B8 Cover For Domo 7 inch Tablets. Will update once get delivered. (from Homeshop18)


----------



## Tenida (May 3, 2012)

rajeevjaiiswal said:


> I've purchased Domo nCase B8 Cover For Domo 7 inch Tablets. Will update once get delivered. (from Homeshop18)



Can you post link?

Look at this case its looks good 
*www.homeshop18.com/domo-ncase-b8-c...als/ipads-tablets/product:27776949/cid:14595/


----------



## batman (May 3, 2012)

Has anyone faced any problems with screen rotation?..Mine is not rotating at all even though in settings screen rotation is on.


----------



## Tenida (May 3, 2012)

batman said:


> Has anyone faced any problems with screen rotation?..Mine is not rotating at all even though in settings screen rotation is on.



Just hard reset your tablet from setting.


----------



## batman (May 3, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Just hard reset your tablet from setting.



Will try that once i get back home..You mean resetting thru settings app right and not thru the reset button on the  tab.


----------



## Tenida (May 3, 2012)

batman said:


> Will try that once i get back home..You mean resetting thru settings app right and not thru the reset button on the  tab.



Yup, I mean resetting from setting.


----------



## jd91 (May 3, 2012)

Bought locally
Sleeve cover rs 125 (same as tenida)
Sandisk 16 gb class 4 microsdhc rs 625


----------



## apn (May 3, 2012)

Plzz help...
I got my funbook yesterday and Market isn't opening, it says loading for a minute then message comes connection time out...
I am using WiFi from laptop which is connected to BSNL BB (wired).


----------



## varunparakh (May 3, 2012)

apn said:


> Plzz help...
> I got my funbook yesterday and Market isn't opening, it says loading for a minute then message comes connection time out...
> I am using WiFi from laptop which is connected to BSNL BB (wired).



Keep trying, it is a connection issue, make sure torrents arent downloading on your computer, leave the connection idle and retry a few times.


----------



## Tenida (May 3, 2012)

apn said:


> Plzz help...
> I got my funbook yesterday and Market isn't opening, it says loading for a minute then message comes connection time out...
> I am using WiFi from laptop which is connected to BSNL BB (wired).



I have same problem earlier. Must be problem related to WIFI. Just try with different connection.


----------



## abhishekkai08 (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Micromax Funbook Cover*

i brought this galaxy tab cover from a local store and the device fits almost 98% well.....i couldn't get better than this


----------



## Tenida (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Micromax Funbook Cover*



abhishekkai08 said:


> i brought this galaxy tab cover from a local store and the device fits almost 98% well.....i couldn't get better than this



Looks good, how much for this?


----------



## dingdong (May 3, 2012)

tested this at a shop.only go for this if you really need a budget tablet.Otherwise please don’t.


----------



## Tenida (May 3, 2012)

*Micromax Funbook Owner List*

*

Orionz
Tenida
Varunparakh 
azzu
Krishnandu.sarkar
enticer86
SahilAr
Batman
JD91
Apn
Anandp
rajeevjaiiswal
techlover
GadgetGeek
vineeth12345
shashwat.vt
Abhii1902
aviatcogni
swamych
narainraik

*
Anyone else?? 



dingdong said:


> tested this at a shop.only go for this if you really need a budget tablet.Otherwise please don’t.



Don't confuse mate, its far far better tab than its price. It can play Dirt3 also  so you can think how powerful is this.

*PC GAMES ON ANDROID*
PC games on Android - Android Forums


Mafia II on android tablet 
[YOUTUBE]iJIYmYlh38Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rajeevjaiiswal (May 3, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Can you post link?
> 
> Look at this case its looks good
> DOMO nCase B8 - Carry Case for 7" Tablets with Elastic Bands to Hold Tablet . Buy Best DOMO nCase B8 - Carry Case for 7" Tablets with Elastic Bands to Hold Tablet at Lowest Price Online





Link:
DOMO nCase B8 - Carry Case for 7" Tablets with Elastic Bands to Hold Tablet . Buy Best DOMO nCase B8 - Carry Case for 7" Tablets with Elastic Bands to Hold Tablet at Lowest Price Online


----------



## Orionz (May 3, 2012)

@tenida 
mate i tested the tab during USB charging .....no issues found,no random touch,no hang ups,no restarting,nothing....so i think it was the wall socket charger who was creating trouble.do you got the replacement of it??????? and one more thing,if we charge the tab using the USB then how much time it will take to get fully charged.


----------



## Tenida (May 3, 2012)

Orionz said:


> @tenida
> mate i tested the tab during USB charging .....no issues found,no random touch,no hang ups,no restarting,nothing....so i think it was the wall socket charger who was creating trouble.do you got the replacement of it??????? and one more thing,if we charge the tab using the USB then how much time it will take to get fully charged.





Tenida said:


> Ok I've fixed the weird problem related to charging. The stock charger is the
> culprit here. I have a used an old LG charger which works like a charm, no problem whatsoever.
> 
> *Note the stock charger has *
> ...




As told in earlier post, the charger is actually the culprit. No, I am not opting for replacement as the replacement charger will also same. Btw. I am using old LG charger which works fine for me.


----------



## varunparakh (May 3, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Don't confuse mate, its far far better tab than its price. It can play Dirt3 also  so you can think how powerful is this.
> 
> *PC GAMES ON ANDROID*
> PC games on Android - Android Forums
> ...



Amazing maan!!  Haha!!


----------



## manoj_299 (May 3, 2012)

I got Veedee D10 yesterday. Right now I'm using Tapatalk on it to post here.    I'll return it to my friend tonight. I have benchmarked it & results are:

Antutu 

Score : 2977
RAM: 382
CPU Int: 615
CPU float: 162
2d Graphics: 293
3d Graphics: 1035
db i/o:  260
SD card write: 79
SD card read: 151


Quadrant:
Score: 1700
Memory- 1434
I/O- 3749
2D- 262
3D- 1608


Neocore- 58.4


Only thing I'm missing is SWYPE keyboard which I use with Galaxy Y and I type very fast with that' Here if any mistake Sorry for Typo


----------



## Charley (May 3, 2012)

rajeevjaiiswal said:


> Link:
> DOMO nCase B8 - Carry Case for 7" Tablets with Elastic Bands to Hold Tablet . Buy Best DOMO nCase B8 - Carry Case for 7" Tablets with Elastic Bands to Hold Tablet at Lowest Price Online



Can you post a closed & opened screenshot of your tablet in this case, please ? I like this one.



Tenida said:


> Yeah Flipkart is most trusted online seller in India. We can trust flipkart blindly



Do they have such items ?


----------



## manoj_299 (May 3, 2012)

varunparakh said:


> Done!
> 
> Phew! It was my first time tweaking with android! Feels good! Will now come to the changes i am experiencing :
> 
> ...





Score are different at different time of test. Sometimes difference is bigger


----------



## kartikoli (May 3, 2012)

thinking to buy this tablet can i use my bsnl EVDO with it?


----------



## batman (May 3, 2012)

My screen rotation problem got solved on its own..But at times it takes some time to respond to the rotation..Anyway lets see how it goes..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 3, 2012)

Successfully flashed CWM 5 

Now waiting for SD Card so that I can take backup of Stock ROM and try out Custom ROM's


----------



## shashwat.vt (May 3, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Successfully flashed CWM 5
> 
> Now waiting for SD Card so that I can take backup of Stock ROM and try out Custom ROM's



You can try only cm9 with cwm, for rest rom's,u need livesuite.


----------



## Paylaram (May 3, 2012)

Tenida said:


> *Micromax Funbook Owner List*
> 
> *
> 
> ...



just ordered a few minutes back from snapdeal.


----------



## Tenida (May 3, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Successfully flashed CWM 5
> 
> Now waiting for SD Card so that I can take backup of Stock ROM and try out Custom ROM's



Good job, and when you will done with the flash. Post detailed step here how to flash.  I am nooob in flashing stuffs


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 3, 2012)

shashwat.vt said:


> You can try only cm9 with cwm, for rest rom's,u need livesuite.



So you mean CM9 available for Funbook..??

Well CWM is necessary to take backup of Stock ROM.

So that if we messed up with Custom ROM we can go back to Stock ROM anytime.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 3, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Good job, and when you will done with the flash. Post detailed step here how to flash.  I am nooob in flashing stuffs



Sure..!!


----------



## manoj_299 (May 4, 2012)

What is CWM &CM9?


----------



## Tenida (May 4, 2012)

manoj_299 said:


> What is *CWM* &CM9?



Its ClockworkMod Recovery 5 used  to recover stock ROM.



Paylaram said:


> just ordered a few minutes back from snapdeal.



Good added


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 4, 2012)

CWM = ClockWorkMod. ClockworkMod



> Recovery is image (binary data) stored in internal memory. This image contains something like "program" maybe better say "tool", which can boot-up independently on Android system. In other words, when this tool is running (booted up), than Android system is not. This tool is part of phone system, and in PC terminology recovery can by compared to BIOS with some added features. This recovery state can be reached on all phone, but if you don't have custom recovery, it will do so-called HW reset and automatically restart itself into standard boot mode. So what is difference between original recovery and custom recovery? Custom recovery didn't call master reset after start and also didn't restart itself.



CM9 = Cyanogen Mod 9. CyanogenMod | Android Community Rom based on Gingerbread



> CyanogenMod is an aftermarket firmware for a number of cell phones based on the open-source Android operating system. It offers features not found in the official Android based firmwares of vendors of these cell phones.





> Custom ROM is every somehow changed manufacturer's ROM or ROM compiled from source code of Android. "Change/s" can starts with adding/removing default application and can extend to kernels, cpu over/under-clocking, enable/disable features (ROOT, HW acceleration, ...), themes (frameworks, color, ...), keyboards and many other features.
> Custom ROM is mostly distributed like signed ZIP package with included installation script for custom recovery. This ZIP is flashed via custom recovery tool.



To know more about Android jargon's read [READ FIRST] [REF] Dictionary for n00b - What is.../What does ...mean? (2011/01/17) - xda-developers


----------



## enadumugavari (May 4, 2012)

Guys i am new to this forum, I ordered my funbook from snapdeal on 30 apr and received it on 3 may...i just opened my package and everything was fine. then i noticed a straight line across the display  ...anyone having similar issue..i am really annoyed and disappointed...called snapdeal, they said will call back me within 24-48 hrs (


----------



## jd91 (May 4, 2012)

Need help can someone please confirm i m not getting any setting menu for inbuilt super hd player


----------



## Sephiroth_kappa (May 4, 2012)

Paylaram said:


> just ordered a few minutes back from snapdeal.



Which Color? I ordered black on April 25 and got a 29 as delivery date, but they have rescheduled to May 2 and May 5. no luck so far. i also informed customer care to send for any color.


----------



## Orionz (May 4, 2012)

enadumugavari said:


> Guys i am new to this forum, I ordered my funbook from snapdeal on 30 apr and received it on 3 may...i just opened my package and everything was fine. then i noticed a straight line across the display  ...anyone having similar issue..i am really annoyed and disappointed...called snapdeal, they said will call back me within 24-48 hrs (



Try Resetting the TAB once,then see wht happens..........and yes many Snapdeal customers facing such issues......specially with the screen.....even i my tab too have a 1 dead pixel (but i am ok with it  )


----------



## Paylaram (May 4, 2012)

I have a Q regarding the tata photon dongle. can it be used with other tablets/PC's ? what all schemes are available ?


----------



## Tenida (May 4, 2012)

Orionz said:


> Try Resetting the TAB once,then see wht happens..........and yes many Snapdeal customers facing such issues......specially with the screen.....even i my tab too have a 1 dead pixel (but i am ok with it  )



You should opt for replacement as the dead pixel will get bigger and bigger, Its like virus.


----------



## saikiran (May 4, 2012)

hi guyzzzz this is saikiran iam a new member to this group........ recently i had booked micromax funbook via snapdeal website....but i saw some of the posts recently that they are facing some problems like scratches on screen..............now wat shud i do guyzzzz?........iam worried that how will be the one that i booked...........


----------



## makimps (May 4, 2012)

Can someone please let me know, if i can connect BSNL EVDO datacard with micromax funbook?

Is there any way?


----------



## Orionz (May 4, 2012)

Tenida said:


> You should opt for replacement as the dead pixel will get bigger and bigger, Its like virus.




really......but i read at XDA developers that itz not a big issue!!!! if it is,then i am gonna rip there a** ! 

Dude i think we need to start thread against Snapdeal.....at least for now,we should stop td members...who are buying from snapdeal.....as every second buyer is getting damaged product.


----------



## Charley (May 4, 2012)

I am ordering right now on SnapDeal. Is there any coupon code, I can use ?



Orionz said:


> Dude i think we need to start thread against Snapdeal.....at least for now,we should stop td members...who are buying from snapdeal.....as every second buyer is getting damaged product.



Oh, what is the other option ?


----------



## abhishekkai08 (May 4, 2012)

*Re: Micromax Funbook Cover*



Tenida said:


> Looks good, how much for this?



700 rs


----------



## Orionz (May 4, 2012)

dude i'll suggest you to wait for few weeks.....it'll be available in local market.


----------



## chanduvijay (May 4, 2012)

hey guyz...!! this is chandu...im new to this forum...can u guyzz help me in deciding where should i purchase MM Funbook...?!

IM confused wat to do,i need a "Midnight blcak" Funbook..,,which i don c anywhere....the only option before me is "Ncarry " wat u ppl suggest plzzz..!


----------



## Nerevarine (May 4, 2012)

Good news guys.. Shadowgun works flawlessly on this.. The good tablet just got better

Im gonna order this asap now

[YOUTUBE]78v-Ay5jfAw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## chanduvijay (May 4, 2012)

Orionz said:


> dude i'll suggest you to wait for few weeks.....it'll be available in local market.



Guyzz please help me out where to purchase a Midnight black Fubook...?!

Im thinking of Ncarry wat u ppl say...?


----------



## SahilAr (May 4, 2012)

Orionz said:


> Dude i think we need to start thread against Snapdeal.....at least for now,we should stop td members...who are buying from snapdeal.....as every second buyer is getting damaged product.



Ya,a thread against snapdeal should be started about returns/replacements as snapdeal sucks big time in return/replacement cases!
Also,in that thread it would be good to mention that they should "REaLlY" check/verify the product many times before packing it rather than directly dispatching the product and deliver it!!



Charley said:


> I am ordering right now on SnapDeal. Is there any coupon code, I can use ?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, what is the other option ?



Charley,no coupons for snapdeal.
Also,i have the same question what is another option as i have already seen that letsbuy,flipkart and ncarry don't have stock left for fun book anymore!
So what's the option left now?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 4, 2012)

@Tenida See this is why I didn't recommended Snapdeal at the very beginning. I have saw many members having problem with getting products from them.

They are trustworthy at coupons, but for products many members had problems before too.

So if possible *AVOID SNAPDEAL*.

See if you are lucky enough, everything will be fine, but that doesn't mean everyone will be lucky.


----------



## varunparakh (May 4, 2012)

Orionz said:


> Try Resetting the TAB once,then see wht happens..........and yes many Snapdeal customers facing such issues......specially with the screen.....even i my tab too have a 1 dead pixel (but i am ok with it  )





Tenida said:


> You should opt for replacement as the dead pixel will get bigger and bigger, Its like virus.



O what! Is it a dead pixel you call it!! :O

I thought twas something with the screen guard, i see two very small white dots, when the screen is complete black (like, when a game begins or loads).


----------



## jd91 (May 4, 2012)

jd91 said:


> Need help can someone please confirm i m not getting any setting menu for inbuilt super hd player



tenida can you please check on this


----------



## Paylaram (May 4, 2012)

Orionz said:


> really......but i read at XDA developers that itz not a big issue!!!! if it is,then i am gonna rip there a** !
> 
> Dude i think we need to start thread against Snapdeal.....at least for now,we should stop td members...who are buying from snapdeal.....as every second buyer is getting damaged product.


you guys are giving me the heebie jeebies. 

damn. just after I ordered. what other options are there ? I called MM local store in kolkata today and the girl told me they would get it this week or next.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 4, 2012)

makimps said:


> Can someone please let me know, if i can connect BSNL EVDO datacard with micromax funbook?
> 
> Is there any way?



No it will not. There is no way afaik.

and also for query that will that will the Photon work with a pc? Yes it should.


----------



## Abhii1902 (May 4, 2012)

I'm thinking of opting out for tata photon + dongle i want to know is there any way to unlock photon + & use  reliance cdma sim with Micromax funbook.


----------



## Paylaram (May 4, 2012)

Tenida said:


> *One good news for Kolkata folks
> 
> Micromax Funbook is avialable at R.G Cellular Golpark at 6.5k*



you couldn't say this an hour back ?? 

any more details ? is it a reliable outlet ? etc ? just curious since micromax store won't have it till next week at the earliest.


----------



## Tenida (May 4, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> @Tenida See this is why I didn't recommended Snapdeal at the very beginning. I have saw many members having problem with getting products from them.
> 
> They are trustworthy at coupons, but for products many members had problems before too.
> 
> ...



Yes you are right, now everyone should avoid both Snapdeal and ncarry nimbuzz.
Letsbuy, Flipkart and Tradus is trusted site. Also try to search in your locally its available.

*One good news for Kolkata folks

Micromax Funbook is avialable at R.G Cellular Golpark at 6.5k*



jd91 said:


> tenida can you please check on this



What you are not getting any navigation bar or something??



varunparakh said:


> O what! Is it a dead pixel you call it!! :O
> 
> I thought twas something with the screen guard, i see two very small white dots, when the screen is complete black (like, when a game begins or loads).



@Orionz see if your dead  pixel is like this or not.

*Example of dead pixel*
*4.bp.blogspot.com/-VDOlxHOfRD4/TszQak2fx5I/AAAAAAAAAmE/TLiEJhaKdOo/s1600/dead_pixel.jpg



enadumugavari said:


> Guys i am new to this forum, I ordered my funbook from snapdeal on 30 apr and received it on 3 may...i just opened my package and everything was fine. then i noticed a straight line across the display  ...anyone having similar issue..i am really annoyed and disappointed...called snapdeal, they said will call back me within 24-48 hrs (



Its dead pixel, just contact snapdeal or Micromax for replacement.

Is the line is like these ??
*i.imgur.com/G6LuL.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Dw5uH.jpg



abhishekkai08 said:


> 700 rs



I think its overpriced


----------



## Paylaram (May 4, 2012)

Sephiroth_kappa said:


> Which Color? I ordered black on April 25 and got a 29 as delivery date, but they have rescheduled to May 2 and May 5. no luck so far. i also informed customer care to send for any color.


only grey was available. 

thx to all who responded to the photon+ query. 

update : got a call from RG cellular. going there tomorrow !


----------



## Paylaram (May 4, 2012)

off topic : strange things are afoot in this thread. my post where I quoted tenida's post appeared before his.


----------



## Paylaram (May 4, 2012)

guys, also please suggest what memory card to buy and from where. I am thinking of picking up one 16gb and one 32gb, both class 4. complete novice here wrt smartphones and tablet.

p.s. there might be more than one post of mine here. not my fault since I can't see my posts till they are approved and can't edit. sorry for the disturbance.


----------



## jd91 (May 4, 2012)

tenida
in super hd player there is option of settings in menu but on pressing it I get blank screen.
actually I m trying to set folders and file to show on player. at present it is picking up each and every pic and video on tab or card.


----------



## Tenida (May 4, 2012)

Paylaram said:


> guys, also please suggest what memory card to buy and from where. I am thinking of picking up one 16gb and one 32gb, both class 4. complete novice here wrt smartphones and tablet.
> 
> p.s. there might be more than one post of mine here. not my fault since I can't see my posts till they are approved and can't edit. sorry for the disturbance.



Get this Sandisk 16/32 GB Micro-sd class4 card from flipkart.

*16GB microsd*
*32GB Microsd*


----------



## Paylaram (May 4, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Get this Sandisk 16/32 GB Micro-sd class4 card from flipkart.
> 
> *16GB microsd*
> *32GB Microsd*



thanks tenida. thanks a lot for the RG cellular info as well. I got a call from them, will visit tomorrow. 

any other advice about what to pick up ? earphones, carry case etc ?

also, I need to cancel the snapdeal order. how to do it ? do I have to call ?


----------



## dan4u (May 5, 2012)

Got my funbook today morning, snapdeal shipped it on the said date, but bluedart was kinda slow (took 3-4 days). nways there doesn't seem to be any defect with the device itself, but while charging it acts weird and is not usable at times, haven't tried charging through USB yet. 
funny thing is that I ordered a pouch through ebay and I got that 2 days ago.. and got the funbook only today...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 5, 2012)

Nice  Congrats


----------



## Tenida (May 5, 2012)

Paylaram said:


> thanks tenida. thanks a lot for the RG cellular info as well. I got a call from them, will visit tomorrow.
> 
> any other advice about what to pick up ? earphones, carry case etc ?
> 
> also, I need to cancel the snapdeal order. how to do it ? do I have to call ?


Hoho you are palaram how are you??
You can buy carry case like mine from Golpark roadside mobile pouch store. 
And any good earphone from phillips or other brand. But for skype calling you need earphone with mic support as this tab doesn't has mic inbuild.

Just send a mail to snapdeal support about cancelling of your order. If they also send the parcel don't receive it. Buying locally is always better as you can check the tab before giving the  money to the shopkeeper. But for online dealer you can't do anything apart from waiting for their response if the device found defective.

Those who are getting defective  funbook from Snapdeal. Try to post the complain here
SnapDeal | Facebook


----------



## varunparakh (May 5, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Got my funbook today morning, snapdeal shipped it on the said date, but bluedart was kinda slow (took 3-4 days). nways there doesn't seem to be any defect with the device itself, but while charging it acts weird and is not usable at times, haven't tried charging through USB yet.
> funny thing is that I ordered a pouch through ebay and I got that 2 days ago.. and got the funbook only today...



Congos buddy!  The charging issue is the same with everyone, it is coz of the charger, which does not fix in as well in the socket as other chargers, also because most of us do not have proper earthing in our houses.



jd91 said:


> tenida
> in super hd player there is option of settings in menu but on pressing it I get blank screen.
> actually I m trying to set folders and file to show on player. at present it is picking up each and every pic and video on tab or card.



install mobo player, its fab! or mxplayer


Tenida said:


> Hoho you are palaram how are you??
> You can buy carry case like mine from Golpark roadside mobile pouch store.
> And any good earphone from phillips or other brand. But for skype calling you need earphone with mic support as this tab doesn't has mic inbuild.



Tenida, it does have mic! Try recording your voice. Or use, voice search. I have done so


----------



## Tenida (May 5, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Got my funbook today morning, snapdeal shipped it on the said date, but bluedart was kinda slow (took 3-4 days). nways there doesn't seem to be any defect with the device itself, but while charging it acts weird and is not usable at times, haven't tried charging through USB yet.
> funny thing is that I ordered a pouch through ebay and I got that 2 days ago.. and got the funbook only today...



Congrats. Its a common problem related to the stock charger. Try to use charger that has 1V of output or lesser will do fine.



varunparakh said:


> Tenida, it does have mic! Try recording your voice. Or use, voice search. I have done so



Thanks i didn't knew it has mic 


And you also use *Freenote app* to write like in Samsung Note in Micromax Funbook . You can write in  your own hand writing, draw like paint and save for note-making. But to write properly you need capacitive stylus. 

*thumbs1.ebaystatic.com/m/mPoI18RbBcWpX-5X5IXq8vQ/140.jpg

Brand New High Quality Stylus Touch Pen Capacitive Galaxy Tab Tablet Note Ipad | eBay


----------



## jd91 (May 5, 2012)

varunparakh said:


> Congos buddy!  The charging issue is the same with everyone, it is coz of the charger, which does not fix in as well in the socket as other chargers, also because most of us do not have proper earthing in our houses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks varun 
I already have mx player but what I m curious about is inbuilt super hd player . Is mine corrupted or other having same.


----------



## dan4u (May 5, 2012)

varunparakh said:


> Congos buddy!  The charging issue is the same with everyone, it is coz of the charger, which does not fix in as well in the socket as other chargers, also because most of us do not have proper earthing in our houses.


Thanks dude, and any use contacting micromax about the charger?



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Nice  Congrats


Thanks dude



Tenida said:


> Congrats. Its a common problem related to the stock charger. Try to use charger that has 1V of output or lesser will do fine.



Thanks dude, and is a 1V charger available locally??



Did you guys have the same problem when chargin through USB?
and found any screen guard yet???


----------



## Orionz (May 5, 2012)

@tenida....yep itz exactly like this.............will go to the micromax service station 2morrow.....!!!


----------



## Tenida (May 5, 2012)

Tenida said:


> C
> 
> You also use *Freenote app* to write like in Samsung Note in Micromax Funbook . You can write in  your own hand writing, draw like paint and save for note-making. But to write properly you need capacitive stylus.
> 
> ...


*Check my video related to Freenote app* 
[YOUTUBE]LPMZELdKjiw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charley (May 5, 2012)

Anyone from Bangalore, don't forget to mention here, the places to get funbook locally.


----------



## Paylaram (May 5, 2012)

I am doing fine tenida ! 

 'leader' tenida shows the way for 4 murti. (seriously, my decision to buy funbook is due to you and this thread. my username is a tribute of sorts.)


----------



## varunparakh (May 5, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Thanks dude, and any use contacting micromax about the charger?
> Did you guys have the same problem when chargin through USB?
> and found any screen guard yet???



Had contacted Micromax service centre, the replacement charger is awaiting for me, at the service centre, but i find no use of geting it replace now, as some times when the socket is plugged in well, it works fine while other times in a loose socket it doesnt, so will be with the replaced charger.


As of the USB, it gets worsened for me, coz may be the earthing isnt all that proper here, so at times my metallic body HP lappy, gives me a lil shock when i touch on the edges while standing on the floor bare footed. So i am sure, the usb problem is coz of the same.



Tenida said:


> *Check my video related to Freenote app*



Tenida you beauty!! Your efforts in this thread are appreciable!  Great find again.


----------



## Tenida (May 5, 2012)

Paylaram said:


> I am doing fine tenida !
> 
> 'leader' tenida shows the way for 4 murti. (seriously, my decision to buy funbook is due to you and this thread. my username is a tribute of sorts.)



Thanks palaram.....thale alur chop ar alu kabli.khawate hobe amake. Tui ki akhono shigi mach er jhol khachish hehehe  Tor abar telebhaja sojjo hoina 


varunparakh said:


> Had contacted Micromax service centre, the replacement charger is awaiting for me, at the service centre, but i find no use of geting it replace now, as some times when the socket is plugged in well, it works fine while other times in a loose socket it doesnt, so will be with the replaced charger.
> 
> 
> As of the USB, it gets worsened for me, coz may be the earthing isnt all that proper here, so at times my metallic body HP lappy, gives me a lil shock when i touch on the edges while standing on the floor bare footed. So i am sure, the usb problem is coz of the same.
> ...



Thanks bro.


----------



## Paylaram (May 5, 2012)

tomorrow afternoon I will be at golpark. what say we have a alur chop session there ? 

others, sorry for the mini derailment.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 5, 2012)

Tenida said:


> this tab doesn't has mic inbuild.



It have mic inbuilt :O

I tested Skype and it worked fine normally. (Though there was pink lines on vidoes)


----------



## Tenida (May 5, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> It have mic inbuilt :O
> 
> I tested Skype and it worked fine normally. (Though there was pink lines on vidoes)



Pink lines is default problem of skype in ics.


----------



## rajan1311 (May 5, 2012)

@tenida : update the first page with known issues and their solutions (use spoiler tags)


----------



## Tenida (May 5, 2012)

rajan1311 said:


> @tenida : update the first page with known issues and their solutions (use spoiler tags)



Will do it.


----------



## Paylaram (May 5, 2012)

what are the video player(s) bundled with funbook ? I need primarily to play the following formats :
.avi
.wmv
.mp3
.flv


----------



## enadumugavari (May 5, 2012)

yah tenida, me getting the same line as you shown on the pic...and guys dont buy funbook through online...its my experience...just wait and buy it in local stores...thts better and sahilar i think you are right we need a thread against snapdeal...they ship defective funbook to innocent customers 




Tenida said:


> Yes you are right, now everyone should avoid both Snapdeal and ncarry nimbuzz.
> Letsbuy, Flipkart and Tradus is trusted site. Also try to search in your locally its available.
> 
> *One good news for Kolkata folks
> ...


----------



## batman (May 5, 2012)

rajan1311 said:


> @tenida : update the first page with known issues and their solutions (use spoiler tags)



That is a good idea..Let this thread become the one stop shop for all info regarding mm funbook..


----------



## Abhii1902 (May 5, 2012)

Is Huawei e 1731 a good usb modem???I hv read somewhere that its working with funbook.


----------



## batman (May 5, 2012)

dan4u said:


> funny thing is that I ordered a pouch through ebay and I got that 2 days ago.. and got the funbook only today...



Can you please post the link for the pouch?.

Guys need your advice on this.Planning to get this pouch for my funbook..Is the price too high or is it worth it?

Buy Case Logic 7" Tablet Sleeve (LNEO 7) (Black) at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews


----------



## Paylaram (May 5, 2012)

extremely overpriced.

I will most likely get my local bagmaker to make a custom one for me, with pockets for earphones, dongles and so on.


----------



## Tenida (May 5, 2012)

batman said:


> That is a good idea..Let this thread become the one stop shop for all info regarding mm funbook..


Anyone can check my review  before buying micromax funbook. I already covered basic  cons and pros. 



batman said:


> Can you please post the link for the pouch?.
> 
> Guys need your advice on this.Planning to get this pouch for my funbook..Is the price too high or is it worth it?
> 
> Buy Case Logic 7" Tablet Sleeve (LNEO 7) (Black) at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews



Get any cheap pouch from  ebay. Will cost you around 250bucks



dan4u said:


> Thanks dude, and any use contacting micromax about the charger?
> 
> 
> Thanks dude
> ...



I am using old lg charger. You can search local stores for charger  that gives 1volt of output.


----------



## manoj_299 (May 5, 2012)

1 volt output is wrong. Its 1Amp output over 5 volts. In one volt nothing will work.


----------



## Tenida (May 5, 2012)

manoj_299 said:


> 1 volt output is wrong. Its 1Amp output over 5 volts. In one volt nothing will work.



Lol typo its  5v-1ampere


----------



## narainraik (May 5, 2012)

has anybody tried any of the capacitive stylus ??? is it working fine ??


----------



## Paylaram (May 5, 2012)

what's the price ?


----------



## dan4u (May 5, 2012)

batman said:


> Can you please post the link for the pouch?.
> 
> Guys need your advice on this.Planning to get this pouch for my funbook..Is the price too high or is it worth it?
> 
> Buy Case Logic 7" Tablet Sleeve (LNEO 7) (Black) at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews



This I the pouch I got * *www.ebay.in/itm/110867456007?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649 its a little tight fit,; but overall good. I'll post pics of it  soon-


----------



## batman (May 5, 2012)

@Payalram,@tenida

Thanks for the suggestions regarding the pouches..I will skip the plan of buying the case-logic one..

@dan4u

The link  is broken


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 5, 2012)

@ Tenida: How long will the battery last if one plays games non-stop ? How much will any extra battery cost ?


----------



## batman (May 5, 2012)

@tenida

Is this the same case you bought? - *www.ebay.in/itm/251034934837?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## dan4u (May 5, 2012)

@dan4u

The link  is broken[/QUOTE]

yea sorry  its here

and btw does charging via USB take longer than normal charging?


----------



## Tenida (May 5, 2012)

batman said:


> @tenida
> 
> Is this the same case you bought? - *www.ebay.in/itm/251034934837?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Yup I got the same pouch but its overpriced the link you provided.


----------



## batman (May 5, 2012)

@dan4u
Thanks....and yea charging via USB takes longer as the current rating is 0.5A for USB charging..


----------



## Tenida (May 5, 2012)

I got it only for rs200.


----------



## batman (May 5, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Yup I got the same pouch but its overpriced the link you provided.




Yup..I remember you saying you got it for 200..


----------



## dan4u (May 5, 2012)

Here are pics of the pouch 



Spoiler



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=6063&d=1336212335

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=6064&d=1336212595

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=6065&d=1336212679

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=6066&d=1336212891


the magnetic clasp is hard to close once the tab is inside, but it won't fall out, its a tight fit.


----------



## Tenida (May 5, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> @ Tenida: How long will the battery last if one plays games non-stop ? How much will any extra battery cost ?



It depends upon which games you are playing. Still  I think you will get around 3-4 hours of battery life.


----------



## dan4u (May 5, 2012)

Guys how are you moving your apps to the SD card? anyone using "App 2 SD" app?


----------



## batman (May 5, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Guys how are you moving your apps to the SD card? anyone using "App 2 SD" app?



Personally I am doing it by going to settings->apps->>selecting the app and then selecting move to sd card


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 5, 2012)

Finally got my SD Card today and Flashed Custom ROM successfully 

All I can say is it feels much smoother now. Laggyness has reduced to much extent.


----------



## Tenida (May 5, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Finally got my SD Card today and Flashed Custom ROM successfully
> 
> All I can say is it feels much smoother now. Laggyness has reduced to much extent.



Now just post the guide how to do


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 5, 2012)

^^Sure..!! 

Will do that tomorrow.

Now testing the apps and everything else out 

Video calling with Skype still have the same problem. [*Video on the other end appears with pink lines*]. Guess this is the issue with the device.


----------



## Tenida (May 5, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ^^Sure..!!
> 
> Will do that tomorrow.
> 
> ...



Ok no prob. 
I read somewhere the pink line is problem related to skype in ICS.
Just check howz the battery backup, video playback, web browsing in custom rom.

What is this a tablet or laptop lol 

*i.imgur.com/y2tz2.jpg
*i.imgur.com/KUXAz.jpg
*i.imgur.com/m2WZ2.jpg
*Cursor*


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 5, 2012)

Ok. Sure.

Will try video calling with some other apps like Tango and all.


----------



## Sephiroth_kappa (May 5, 2012)

snapdeal is very bad. its again pushed to order to monday... is there any where we can get it in chennai


----------



## Paylaram (May 5, 2012)

RG cellular had only one piece and they had sold it to someone else by the time I was there. they didn't mention it in spite of the fact that I had called them in the morning. and I have cancelled the snapdeal order. grrrr.

request to all : please keep us updated about availability in stores.


----------



## Tenida (May 5, 2012)

Paylaram said:


> RG cellular had only one piece and they had sold it to someone else by the time I was there. they didn't mention it in spite of the fact that I had called them in the morning. and I have cancelled the snapdeal order. grrrr.
> 
> request to all : please keep us updated about availability in stores.


Bad luck. pala 

But its also available at Connection Point, Chandni Chowk. Today I checked , but they are selling at Rs.6700/-


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 5, 2012)

@Tenida You use gtalk..?? If yes please add me, krishnandu.sarkar@gmail.com

If you are free we can test out video calling through Tango / Yahoo Messenger and all.


----------



## Tenida (May 5, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> @Tenida You use gtalk..?? If yes please add me, krishnandu.sarkar@gmail.com
> 
> If you are free we can test out video calling through Tango / Yahoo Messenger and all.



Added


----------



## T3RMNiATOR (May 5, 2012)

My friend got funbook today for 7k local shop.
I got BSNL EVDO Prithvi model. He bring it to me today for just checking weather it is working or not. I just put EVDO modem in that OTG cable and light is blinking on modem. 
Now just before I could just add settings , funbook suddenly turned off.
Now we trying to push power button hard but it is not opening.
Lastly we connected the charger and voila it started.

Now my ques is anybody had ever faced this problem? I googled this problem and one person had faced same problem with tata photon.

Any solution for this ?
Thank in advanced.


----------



## azzu (May 5, 2012)

^ yep gotta test video chat from yahoo or Gtalk..
skype is giving red lines onthe other side ..
someone plz check and confirm


----------



## Paylaram (May 5, 2012)

thanks. I will check them out.


----------



## applicationz (May 6, 2012)

hey what is the total ram amount present out of 512 and how much amount is free normally ?


----------



## jd91 (May 6, 2012)

azzu said:


> ^ yep gotta test video chat from yahoo or Gtalk..
> skype is giving red lines onthe other side ..
> someone plz check and confirm



I checked skype funbook to desktop confirm getting red and blue lines with hazy picture on the desktop while on funbook I was getting good feed.
Tried fring not working

Solved prob of screen while charging
Got my charger replaced yesterday from service center, there It looked working fine but today again screen started the same dance. I have noticed that this happens while charging and when battery is nearing full. Atleast that's the case with mine. Don't have any other charger matching this pin size so borrowed from a friend lg 2330 charger. Its 5v 800 ma works perfect with funbook.
Took both the chargers to my local cellphone repair shop to find wtf is problem. Now funbook charger was giving 5.45v and lg showed 5.05v. With my consent he broke open my charger and attached voltage ic 7805 which now regulated output voltage to 5v. Charged 50 bucks now all working well. Charger is attached now while I m typing. So guys either get an lg charger or get yours repaired before you fry your battery or funbook. Getting a replacment is not solving anything. BÛT CAREFULL GUYS THE MOMENT YOU GET YOUR CHARGER OPENED YOU WILL LOOSE WARRANTY ON IT.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 6, 2012)

Ok there are few good news...
1. The videi chat problem is only with skype. Tango and Yahoo Messenger worked fine   No pink lines. So its not a hardware problem.

2. Browsing is much smoother on this ROM. Presently posting this from funbook (not from tapatalk).

3. Audio from speaker much louder now. To avoid confusion I have tested same videos. So now a group of friends can easily watch movie without any need o headphone /earphone.


----------



## varunparakh (May 6, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Ok there are few good news...
> 1. The videi chat problem is only with skype. Tango and Yahoo Messenger worked fine   No pink lines. So its not a hardware problem.
> 
> thats great news
> ...



Replied in green


----------



## Paylaram (May 6, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Bad luck. pala
> 
> But its also available at Connection Point, Chandni Chowk. Today I checked , but they are selling at Rs.6700/-



any ph no available ? can't seem to find them on net.


----------



## kartikoli (May 6, 2012)

guys please update first post with custom ROM's and procedure to install


----------



## manoj_299 (May 6, 2012)

@Krishnandu, which ROM u are using? Won't it void FB warranty?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 6, 2012)

@manoj_99 I'm on Momo9 4.0.3 ICS Firmware. Yes it'll ofcourse void warranty. But you can always revert back Stock OS if you need to warranty. 

@karthikoli Yeah, I'll post steps today for Flashing Custom ROM.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 6, 2012)

Steps for Flashing *CUSTOM RECOVERY* + *CUSTOM ROM* + *SCRIPTS*​


> *Disclaimer: I am in no way responsible if you damage, ruin, brick, etc. your device if you flash any of the unofficial firmware, updates, patches and mods.*
> 
> *Read The Instructions Carefully Before Proceeding. You can always ask if the steps are not clear instead of proceeding with your guess.*
> 
> ...



Ok, so let us begin...!!

[YOUTUBE]s7eiL-6lYkM[/YOUTUBE]​
Here are the steps that we'll follow...

1. *Install Custom Recovery*
2. *Backup Stock ROM / Present ROM*
3. *Flash Custom ROM*
4. *Install Scripts*
5. *Modding your ROM with Allwinner Mod*



> *Source : IVIEW 760TPC (a.k.a. Ployer Momo9) Firmware & ROM Releases
> 
> Detailed Youtube Video Tutorial : IVIEW 760TPC Advanced Improvements - Flashing Firmware, Custom Scripts & more - YouTube
> 
> ...



*Those who are new to this Android and Flashing thing, I'd recommend to read [READ FIRST] [REF] Dictionary for n00b - What is.../What does ...mean? (2011/01/17) - xda-developers to understand the terms / jargon's.*

*INSTALLING CUSTOM RECOVERY*​1. Download CWM Recovery 5 ICS.zip
2. Extract it.

_These are the requirements fo Flash CWM...
- tablet must be running Android ICS version (4.0.x)
- tablet must have Superuser installed with SU binary loaded
- tablet must have Debugging enabled (ADB drivers included)_

_Your Funbook is Pre-Rooted, so we'll just proceed with installing Superuser App from Market_

3. Go to Play Store and download Superuser.
4. Go to Superuser App > Settings > Su Binary > Install the Binary
5. Reboot.

_Now we'll enable USB Debugging_

6. Go to Settings > Developer Options > Turn On USB Debugging.

_Now we'll increase the screen timeout to prevent screen from getting turned off in the middle of these procedures_

7. Go to Settings > Display > Select Never at Sleep.

8. So now connect the USB Cable to your PC and Funbook and you should see *USB Debugging Connected* notification.

_At this point, if this is your first time, you may see Windows trying to find Drivers which will fail ofcourse. Go to Device Management [Press Windows Key + R > Type devmgmt.msc] > Right Click on Unknown Devices > Update Driver Software > Browse My Computer for Driver Software > Both 64bit [Drivers-AllwinnerA10-64bits] and 32bit [Drivers-AllwinnerA10-32bits] Drivers are provided there within a folder named ADB_Drivers under the Recovery Package, so just browse them according to your OS Specification. A screen may appear up saying "The Publisher of this Driver could not be verified", just ignore that and "Continue Anyway"._

9. *DO NOT TURN ON USB STORAGE. LEAVE IT AS IT IS.*

_Time to install CWM. There are two methods. One is easy, by running a script and another is using ADB by typing commands. You'll get an _Instructions.txt there which lists both the methods in case you want to try out the 2nd method. Here I'll only cover the easy one i.e. using Script._

10. Run recovery-install.bat [Windows] / recovery-install.sh [Linux] and press any key and just wait and watch the show 

11. Within few mins recovery will be installed.

_*To reboot in Recovery Mode -> Press Options Key and by keeping it pressed, Press Power Key. Release Power Key and then Release Options Key.*_

12. Reboot.


```
=======================================================
|      How to control ClockworkMod Recovery 5         |
|                                                     |
| VOL+: up                                            |
| VOL-: down                                          |
| POWER: select                                       |
| BACK: back                                          |
=======================================================
```


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 6, 2012)

*BACKUP STOCK ROM / PRESENT ROM*​
_It's always recommended to backup Stock ROM or Present ROM that you are on, before trying New ROM's. Because if at any point if anything goes wrong you can revert back to where you were. Though this is an optional step, but I highly recommend this step if you don't want to left out in the middle of nowhere._

1. Boot in to Custom Recovery.

*To reboot in Recovery Mode -> Press Options Key and by keeping it pressed, Press Power Key. Release Power Key and then Release Options Key.*


```
=======================================================
|      How to control ClockworkMod Recovery 5         |
|                                                     |
| VOL+: up                                            |
| VOL-: down                                          |
| POWER: select                                       |
| BACK: back                                          |
=======================================================
```

2. Go to Backup And Restore.

_*You must have a SD Card to Backup your ROM*. Though there is an option to backup your ROM to Internal SD Card. But generally there is not much space left in the Internal SD Card to backup a ROM._

3. Choose Backup.

4. Wait for few mins untill the backup is complete.

5. Once the backup is complete, select Reboot System Now to reboot normally.

6. Connect the Tablet to PC using the USB Cable provided and Turn on USB Storage when prompted.

7. Browse the SD Card through PC and navigate to [SD Card Drive]/clockworkmod/backup.

8. You'll see a folder there named upon the Date and Time of the backup.

9. For security purpose keep a copy of that folder to your PC.

10. That's it..!! Lets go and flash Custom ROM now


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 6, 2012)

*FLASHING CUSTOM ROM [.img]*​
*WARNING : Again I'm repeating, read this guide first. If you have any doubt ask me / read the guide again / watch the video / read instructions again. But don't proceed if you have any doubt.*

1. Download the ROM. 

_I'll show up this example with Momo9 ROM which I'm using presently. Grab it from 4.0.3-97F1-D1-H2-H01-N413.20120314.part1.rar and 4.0.3-97F1-D1-H2-H01-N413.20120314.part2.rar and extract. You'll end up getting an .img file._

2. Download Live Suite : LiveSuite 1.07 x86 x64.zip and extract.

3. Go to the LiveSuite extracted Folder and start the LiveSuite.exe

4. Click Select Img button and select the .img file [ROM] you extracted.

5. Turn off your Tablet.

6. Plug the USB Cable to PC.

7. Press and hold the Vol+ button, and keeping it pressed connect the other end of the USB Cable to Funbook.

8. Keeping the Vol+ button pressed, press Power button 10 times fast.

_Read steps 5-8 again if it's still not clear_

_Goto to step 12 if it's not the first time you are flashing Funbook_

9. If this is your first time, you'd have to install drivers. Your PC will automatically start finding drivers which will fail.

_Drivers are included in the livesuite folder_

10. Press Win + R > type devmgmt.msc > Right Click on Unknown Devices > Update Driver Software > Browse Driver Software From My PC > Browse the 32bit / 64bit Drivers under LiveSuite folder as per your OS Specification.

11. A screen will appear saying "Publisher of the driver could not be verified". Just ignore that and press "Continue Anyway" and wait until the driver installation finishes up.

12. A screen will appear on screen asking for Mandatory Format, answer with Yes.

13. Again a confirmation screen will appear, answer Yes.

14. Now just wait until the process is Finished.

*DON'T DISCONNECT USB CABLE IN THE MIDDLE OF FLASHING. DOING THAT MAY BRICK YOUR DEVICE.*

15. Once the Upgrade is Completed, click Ok to exit.

Start your Device to enjoy the New Custom ROM 



> *Here's a list of ROM's which you may try : Virtual Productions - Qware Pro 3 - Downloads*


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 6, 2012)

*INSTALLING SCRIPTS*​
*Note : This step is highly recommended, as it update GAPPS, Frameworks, Fix Multitouch Issue etc.*

1. Download eyeoncomputers_script_ver5b_ics4.0.3.zip and extract.

2. Increase Display timeout from Settings > Display > Select Never at Sleep.

3. Turn on Unknown Sources from Settings > Security > Unknown Sources.

4. Turn on USB Debugging from Settings > Developer Options > USB Debugging.

5. Plug the USB Cable to PC and Funbook.

6. You may need to install ADB Drivers if this is your first time.

_At this point, if this is your first time, you may see Windows trying to find Drivers which will fail ofcourse. Go to Device Management [Press Windows Key + R > Type devmgmt.msc] > Right Click on Unknown Devices > Update Driver Software > Browse My Computer for Driver Software > Both 64bit [Drivers-AllwinnerA10-64bits] and 32bit [Drivers-AllwinnerA10-32bits] Drivers are provided there within a folder named ADB_Drivers under the Recovery Package, so just browse them according to your OS Specification. A screen may appear up saying "The Publisher of this Driver could not be verified", just ignore that and "Continue Anyway"._

7. DO NOT TURN ON USB STORAGE.

8. Go to eyeoncomputers_script_ver5b_ics4.0.3 folder that you extracted.

9. Run fullmarket.bat and press any key

10. Choose 1 [Complete Installation]. Recommended for first time i.e. if you are running this script first time after flashing a new rom choose 1 always.

11. Don't Panic or touch anything, if you see market and other apps keeps crashing / stopping. *That's Normal*.

12. After it completes everything automatically, it'll ask for installing essential apps. I'd say press y and install those. Many of those apps will be needed. You may later remove any app later if you think it's not needed.

13. Finally it asks for If you would like to disable phone services to save battery.

_Disabling Phone Services will also disable Data, i.e. you won't be able to use Dongles like Tata Photon+, Reliance Netconnect etc._

14. Answer Yes or No, depending upon your preferences.

15. Finally press any key, and the tablet will reboot automatically and the screen will close 

That's all, your tablet completely ready to use 

*Don't forget to revert back the Sleep settings to 1min. *


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 6, 2012)

*MODDING YOUR ROM*​
*A. Advanced WiFi Lock*

1. An app named Advanced WiFi Lock has been installed.

2. Enable it if you don't want to get your device into sleep mode if WiFi is on.

3. I do not recommend Enabling that, as the device will be awake all the time thus eating much more battery.

*B. Allwinner Mod*

1, An app named Allwinner Mod has been installed.

2. You can choose Usage Style i.e. 120dpi [TABLET], 160dpi [LARGE PHONE], 240dpi [SMALL PHONE]. I recommend keeping it as it is i.e. 120dpi [TABLET]

3. You may choose fake build type, like ICS Allwinner Tablet, SGS i9000, SGS II i9100, Honeycomb Motorola Xoom etc. I recommend selecting SGS 2 here to unlock max market apps.

4. That's all, restart the device to apply changes. 


At this point, after you flashed the Custom ROM, your Custom Recovery will be erased. So if you want to flash / try out another ROM, you may like to backup this ROM before trying new one. In that case Install Custom Recovery again.

*Finally, nothing can be better than a live video. If you have time do watch it. It shows every single thing as step by step.*

Happy Flashing 

*Note :  I'm not the one to find all these things. So the person is eyeoncomputer who deserves the thanks. Thanks to XDA, Android Forums, TDF or anyone who find these links for the first time which helped us modding our tablet. Sources are included in the very first post.*


----------



## enticer86 (May 6, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Ok there are few good news...
> 1. The videi chat problem is only with skype. Tango and Yahoo Messenger worked fine   No pink lines. So its not a hardware problem.


How did you manage that???? Using yahoo messenger on Funbook asks for a plugin incase i need to make a video call. The Play market says plugin not supported for my device... Wtf 

And thanks for the tutorial!!!! Just noticed, my Funbook seems to be playing dead now. Powering on shows only the micromax logo and thats it  What to do?? Help asap!!!!!!!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 6, 2012)

^^Well yeah Yahoo Messenger Video Chat plugin shows as not supported on Stock ROM. But I'm on Custom ROM. 

You are welcome  It's still in process. Will add the other parts at evening.


----------



## shashwat.vt (May 6, 2012)

Hey fellas, I have created a blog, about micromax funbook hacks,mods and firmwares, and to answer queries about funbook, the page contains some quality articles and beneficial ones too.

So check out: tweakfunbook.blogspot.com , I don’t have any personal benefits from it, I just wanna work for better development of our tablet.


----------



## kartikoli (May 6, 2012)

nice tutorial krishna bhai  ... edit the first post and add these post links so that it doesnt get lost in the flood of posts


----------



## Tenida (May 6, 2012)

@Krish Bhai- After completing the guide. Post it on first page


----------



## Skyh3ck (May 6, 2012)

does it support flash in browser like we see on desktop


----------



## Charley (May 6, 2012)

Paylaram said:


> request to all : please keep us updated about availability in stores.



Yes, please, it will be really *helpful*, specially in *Bangalore. *


----------



## aviatcogni (May 6, 2012)

Could not wait for evening post from  krishna bhai...So flashed now....Guys its so simple..Just follow following steps.Its a Video..What else u want...

IVIEW 760TPC (a.k.a. Ployer Momo9) Firmware & ROM Releases

Cudos to original contributor...


Say thanks if it helped u..Add to my Rep..

I m proud owner of now new *improved * *Fast* but (not  Micromax now  ) Funbook...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 6, 2012)

kartikoli said:


> nice tutorial krishna bhai  ... edit the first post and add these post links so that it doesnt get lost in the flood of posts





Tenida said:


> @Krish Bhai- After completing the guide. Post it on first page



Thanks 

I'll add it to the first page once it gets completed.

I'd say add those sources too, as eyeoncomputer is the one who deserves all these. I'm just following his video.



SuperH3art said:


> does it support flash in browser like we see on desktop



Yes 



aviatcogni said:


> Could not wait for evening post from  krishna bhai...So flashed now....Guys its so simple..Just follow following steps.Its a Video..What else u want...
> 
> IVIEW 760TPC (a.k.a. Ployer Momo9) Firmware & ROM Releases
> 
> ...



Great. I'm doing this from that URL only. That's the source. This URL was already posted in the previous posts.

Yeah, the video there is the same video I added on my tutorial.


----------



## enticer86 (May 6, 2012)

enticer86 said:


> Just noticed, my Funbook seems to be playing dead now. Powering on shows only the micromax logo and thats it  What to do?? Help asap!!!!!!!



Please...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 6, 2012)

^^Get it to service center.


----------



## batman (May 6, 2012)

enticer86 said:


> Please...



Did you try resetting the tab thru the reset button on tab?



jd91 said:


> Solved prob of screen while charging
> Got my charger replaced yesterday from service center, there It looked working fine but today again screen started the same dance. I have noticed that this happens while charging and when battery is nearing full. Atleast that's the case with mine. Don't have any other charger matching this pin size so borrowed from a friend lg 2330 charger. Its 5v 800 ma works perfect with funbook.
> Took both the chargers to my local cellphone repair shop to find wtf is problem. Now funbook charger was giving 5.45v and lg showed 5.05v. With my consent he broke open my charger and attached voltage ic 7805 which now regulated output voltage to 5v. Charged 50 bucks now all working well. Charger is attached now while I m typing. So guys either get an lg charger or get yours repaired before you fry your battery or funbook. Getting a replacment is not solving anything. BÛT CAREFULL GUYS THE MOMENT YOU GET YOUR CHARGER OPENED YOU WILL LOOSE WARRANTY ON IT.



I dont face any problem while charging using the given charger..Even then will it cause any problems in the long term if i continue to use this charger?Which are the compatible chargers for this tab?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 6, 2012)

@Tenida Added the links to the first post, see if it's fine. If not you can change it as per your need.


----------



## aviatcogni (May 6, 2012)

Charley said:


> Yes, please, it will be really *helpful*, specially in *Bangalore. *





krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Thanks
> 
> I'll add it to the first page once it gets completed.
> 
> ...




Yes. But appriciated your explanation. You motivated for the start..  Keep good work guys... Go forward and do it. Its easy . Just followexact steps. If you have doubt ask Krishna or me, before doing anything stupid.

Guys if anyone needs default config file for 3g modems? I have extracted that from root.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 6, 2012)

^^Nice. Upload it here, we can add that to the first post if in future anyone needs it.

Otherwise your this post will vanish in flood within few days.

@Enticer Got something for you. Check [Q] Micromax Fun Book Development? - Page 13 - xda-developers. 

This guy xda-developers - View Profile: Nihar.G faced same problem as you. Ask him how did he solved it through PM.


----------



## Hardly__Human (May 6, 2012)

Hey!!,

This is the most informative forum I have read. Everything is so detailed.
Thanks People!!....

I will be getting my MMFB tomorrow!!.

Human!!


----------



## techlover (May 7, 2012)

Should I buy the funbook from snapdeal?
I have read 2-3 people have received defective products...please recommend

I wanted to buy from flipkart but it is in outofstock from 2 weeks.
Is the better to wait because there is absolutely no news of instock in any other place


----------



## varunparakh (May 7, 2012)

Skype for ICS - Tested, No pink lines! 
Skype-2.5.0.160-ICS-Compatible.apk

Good to see, more and more people have now flashed their devices. EyeonComputers has been instrumental, looking for his next release, which he says should be out by the weekend! 


EDIT : Downloading Gameloft MC3 files, will let you know about the performance tomorrow


----------



## jd91 (May 7, 2012)

batman said:


> Did you try resetting the tab thru the reset button on tab?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont face any problem while charging using the given charger..Even then will it cause any problems in the long term if i continue to use this charger?Which are the compatible chargers for this tab?



If you are not facing screen touch problem perhaps you are one of few lucky guys with good charger. Anyways get your charger volts checked at any cell repair shop with good digital multimeter, it should not give above 5.1 v max. Compatible charger I know is lg 2330 charger. Take your charger to local shop and ask for genuine lg charger matching the pin and with rating of 5.0 v 800 ma. Its available in my local shop for rs 350

Funbook available in delhi local shop for rs 6800. Recomend  thoes in delhi to buy from local shop, worth spending 300 more if you get peace of mind as you r able to check the product before buying.


----------



## kartikoli (May 7, 2012)

aviatcogni said:


> Yes. But appriciated your explanation. You motivated for the start..  Keep good work guys... Go forward and do it. Its easy . Just followexact steps. If you have doubt ask Krishna or me, before doing anything stupid.
> 
> Guys if anyone needs default config file for 3g modems? I have extracted that from root.



can you test BSNL EVDO


----------



## batman (May 7, 2012)

jd91 said:


> If you are not facing screen touch problem perhaps you are one of few lucky guys with good charger. Anyways get your charger volts checked at any cell repair shop with good digital multimeter, it should not give above 5.1 v max. Compatible charger I know is lg 2330 charger. Take your charger to local shop and ask for genuine lg charger matching the pin and with rating of 5.0 v 800 ma. Its available in my local shop for rs 350


I was thinking of buying a matching connector for my nokia charger(5V 890mA) and use it to charge the tab.There won't be any compatibility issues right?


----------



## varunparakh (May 7, 2012)

Successfully tested Gameloft Modern Combat 3 - The Fallen Nation, minor lags while loading (that should not be taken into account), the game play is smooth, the control are pretty good. All in all super fun to play, especially for those who love FPS games.  .

Got some weird color mismatched strip at the top sometimes in the game, must be a glitch coz of a cracked game.

Next up, will try out my fav Fifa series, Fifa 12 ie


----------



## v.Na5h (May 7, 2012)

varunparakh said:


> Successfully tested Gameloft Modern Combat 3 - The Fallen Nation, minor lags while loading (that should not be taken into account), the game play is smooth, the control are pretty good. All in all super fun to play, especially for those who love FPS games.  .
> 
> Got some weird color mismatched strip at the top sometimes in the game, must be a glitch coz of a cracked game.
> 
> Next up, will try out my fav Fifa series, Fifa 12 ie



Try nova by game loft


----------



## aviatcogni (May 7, 2012)

v.Na5h said:


> Try nova by game loft



Guys why dont we share (crck....) game files on say Mediafire and share links by mail... 



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Thanks
> 
> I'll add it to the first page once it gets completed.
> 
> ...




For your hard work and time, Added points to your reputation.


----------



## kartikoli (May 7, 2012)

varunparakh said:


> Successfully tested Gameloft Modern Combat 3 - The Fallen Nation, minor lags while loading (that should not be taken into account), the game play is smooth, the control are pretty good. All in all super fun to play, especially for those who love FPS games.  .
> 
> Got some weird color mismatched strip at the top sometimes in the game, must be a glitch coz of a cracked game.
> 
> Next up, will try out my fav Fifa series, Fifa 12 ie


wow now my hands are itching for this micromax



aviatcogni said:


> Guys why dont we share (crck....) game files on say Mediafire and share links by mail...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dont think thats gonno happen but we all know how to get them


----------



## makimps (May 7, 2012)

@tenida: Could you please give me some more names of local stores in Kolkata...

I searched in RG Cellular, but they say, its not available and they does not know when it will be.

Really want to buy this ASAP!

It will be really helpful, if you could provide me the store names

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Abhii1902 (May 7, 2012)

Those who r using custom rom can u pls upload driver of modem supported by ur custom rom.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 7, 2012)

aviatcogni said:


> For your hard work and time, Added points to your reputation.



Thanks for that 



Abhii1902 said:


> Those who r using custom rom can u pls upload driver of modem supported by ur custom rom.



Can you say me where does the drivers are stored..?? In that case I can try getting it.


----------



## Abhii1902 (May 7, 2012)

I think they are installed in the place where u installed the custom rom i didnt know the folder name


----------



## jd91 (May 7, 2012)

batman said:


> I was thinking of buying a matching connector for my nokia charger(5V 890mA) and use it to charge the tab.There won't be any compatibility issues right?



That should do if you get a connector and charger is genuine nokia. Cause nokia pin uses inside  positive.


----------



## enticer86 (May 7, 2012)

enticer86 said:


> Please...



For any kind of problems relating to android tabs, including the tablet almost dead, first advice:
RELAX.

Now for Funbook,follow this tutorial:
Installing Clean ICS on Micromax Funbook | Funbook

[/QUOTE]

Many thanks to Krishnandu for showing me the way!!!


----------



## techlover (May 7, 2012)

Micromax Funbook (Slate Grey) is now only available with mi-fi router on snapdeal at 8999/-  



jd91 said:


> Funbook available in delhi local shop for rs 6800. Recomend  thoes in delhi to buy from local shop, worth spending 300 more if you get peace of mind as you r able to check the product before buying.



Please tell the shop it will be very helpful


----------



## Tenida (May 7, 2012)

^^Don't buy from snapdeal. They send physically damaged product.


----------



## batman (May 7, 2012)

jd91 said:


> That should do if you get a connector and charger is genuine nokia. Cause nokia pin uses inside  positive.



Got my mm charger checked at a local shop..They said the output is 5V itself..Anyway will keep looking for connector for my nokia charger..I will trust nokia more than micromax..

Any of you have managed to move any of the apps to external sd card(without rooting)?..All I have been able to do is to move to the internal SD in the tablet.


----------



## Tenida (May 7, 2012)

Updated the first page. Credit oes to Krishnandu Sarkar. 

7" ORO Branded Carrying Bag Neoprene Sleeve Case for Micromax Funbook PLaybook | eBay


----------



## SahilAr (May 7, 2012)

Tenida said:


> ^^Don't buy from snapdeal. They send physically damaged product.



101% Agreed
but what are the alternatives?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 7, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Updated the first page. Credit oes to Krishnandu Sarkar.
> 
> 7" ORO Branded Carrying Bag Neoprene Sleeve Case for Micromax Funbook PLaybook | eBay



Thanks Tenida.

Updated the post with Warning and Source too.

Actually the credit should go to the source.


----------



## Tenida (May 7, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Thanks Tenida.
> 
> Updated the post with Warning and Source too.
> 
> Actually the credit should go to the source.



Ok...will mention that too.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 8, 2012)

I already did


----------



## manoj_299 (May 8, 2012)

batman said:


> Got my mm charger checked at a local shop..They said the output is 5V itself..Anyway will keep looking for connector for my nokia charger..I will trust nokia more than micromax..
> 
> Any of you have managed to move any of the apps to external sd card(without rooting)?..All I have been able to do is to move to the internal SD in the tablet.



Please check for Ampere also in the multimeter.


----------



## rajeevjaiiswal (May 8, 2012)

swap you internal sd to external sd. 

Micromax Tablet PC

Enjoy


----------



## adithya72 (May 8, 2012)

I have got my Funbook from Ebay, i think around 3 weeks back. As i was out of my home i did not use it for 2 weeks this week i was playing with this and noticed some dot/wave like effect on the screen, generally you see this kind of behavior when you press hard on the Screen with your finger. I am seeing this with out that.

Any one faced this problem ?


----------



## Tenida (May 8, 2012)

Just ordered DOMO nCase B8 for my Funbook
*www.homeshop18.com/domo-ncase-b8-c...als/ipads-tablets/product:27776949/cid:14595/


----------



## enadumugavari (May 8, 2012)

just immediately take your tablet to the nearby micromax sevice center which u can find from funbook website. Ask them to replace your display, they will do it. I too had some problem with my funbook display and got replaced from service center. dont worry 



adithya72 said:


> I have got my Funbook from Ebay, i think around 3 weeks back. As i was out of my home i did not use it for 2 weeks this week i was playing with this and noticed some dot/wave like effect on the screen, generally you see this kind of behavior when you press hard on the Screen with your finger. I am seeing this with out that.
> 
> Any one faced this problem ?


----------



## varunparakh (May 8, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Just ordered DOMO nCase B8 for my Funbook
> DOMO nCase B8 - Carry Case for 7" Tablets with Elastic Bands to Hold Tablet . Buy Best DOMO nCase B8 - Carry Case for 7" Tablets with Elastic Bands to Hold Tablet at Lowest Price Online



Waiting for you to post the pics, when you get it, hope it fixes in well.


----------



## jd91 (May 8, 2012)

techlover said:


> Micromax Funbook (Slate Grey) is now only available with mi-fi router on snapdeal at 8999/-
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell the shop it will be very helpful



I will post shop name and tel number asap



manoj_299 said:


> Please check for Ampere also in the multimeter.



dear manoj and other members
this is some information I would like to share with you all
amp of charger is not at all of any concern.IT only guides what max load your charger can take.so 1.5 amp charger should be better than800 ma charger.it only define that the charger would give 5v-2% ie 4.95 v at load of 800ma or1.5 a.But now what micromax has given is charger with 5.4 v which drop to 5v at max load ie when battery is empty.you may feel that charging is fast but actually you are giving high volts which is not good for the battery and tablet.


----------



## Tenida (May 8, 2012)

varunparakh said:


> Waiting for you to post the pics, when you get it, hope it fixes in well.



Sure. Will post the pics, once I get the case.


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 8, 2012)

Any words on availability. I can't find it anywhere online except Snapdeal and you people are advising not to order from there. So where should I buy it from?
Is it available in TheMobileStore or should I order it from ncarry?


----------



## Tenida (May 8, 2012)

Cool Buddy said:


> Any words on availability. I can't find it anywhere online except Snapdeal and you people are advising not to order from there. So where should I buy it from?
> Is it available in TheMobileStore or should I order it from ncarry?



Please don't buy from ncarry. I have worst after-sales service from them.

It will available at Micromax World after few days. I called today "they said 30 pcs already sold". New stock will come after 3 days.



> *Micromax World Stores
> *
> Panchasayar
> 
> ...


----------



## sid_xD (May 8, 2012)

Saholic or snapdeal....which is better...???


----------



## apn (May 8, 2012)

Has anyone tried voice chat on Gtalk?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 9, 2012)

I didn't like this version of google talk on funbook. What bothers me mainly is it doesn't have any option to view all online friends under display options 

If I can't know who's online then what's the point of providing online chat client!! Lol!!


----------



## Tenida (May 9, 2012)

^^But I am not facing any problem.
*i.imgur.com/myWI8.png


----------



## dan4u (May 9, 2012)

@krishnandu.sarkar, @Tenida and (@ eyeoncomputer) Thanks a lot for the flash tutorial I faced no problem while flashing. But after Installing scripts and everything, Android Market is not there, I can't find it. did I miss some step?


----------



## dabster (May 9, 2012)

sid_xD said:


> Saholic or snapdeal....which is better...???


Saholic is unbelivably quick and reliable.. its a lesser known site but good.


----------



## rajan1311 (May 9, 2012)

gtalk crashes way too often...

btw, I made a chat client for gtalk, try it out..do send in your feedback..here is the link:
*play.google.com/store/apps/details...=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImFwcG1hbnRyYXMuYmx1cnRpdCJd

It is slightly unstable, but do try it..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 9, 2012)

Tenida said:


> ^^But I am not facing any problem.
> *i.imgur.com/myWI8.png



Well, those are not all of your online friends. I tried that option recency, it shows recent or most online friends not all online friends.



dan4u said:


> @krishnandu.sarkar, @Tenida and (@ eyeoncomputer) Thanks a lot for the flash tutorial I faced no problem while flashing. But after Installing scripts and everything, Android Market is not there, I can't find it. did I miss some step?



Are you sure..?? Because that script only unlocks the Market, but market is installed from the very beginning.

Check app named Play Store.


----------



## sajo (May 9, 2012)

Good Morning folks!! 
 I am new to this forum, but I am loving it already.
 I just received a Micromax Funbook yesterday, ordered from Snapdeal and received in about 5 days. It was an impulse purchase, thanks in no small part to Tenida's rather excellent review of the same. 
  However, I am facing a problem. The device refuses to charge. When i keep it plugged in for hours at an end, either through USB or the AC charger, it does not discharge, but no charging either. I tried a hard reset, didnt solve the issue. 
  When I click on the battery tab in settings, I see the following : 




The 1h32m44s time has remained unchanged since yesterday. 
What should I do ?


----------



## dan4u (May 9, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Are you sure..?? Because that script only unlocks the Market, but market is installed from the very beginning.
> 
> Check app named Play Store.



Its okay , fixed it. I did a 'factory data reset' and Installed the script again. Got Google Play .I think it crashed the first time script was installed.

and btw which ROM did you install??


----------



## amjath (May 9, 2012)

Wow putting all the other tablets to shame killer price and very good spec


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 9, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Its okay , fixed it. I did a 'factory data reset' and Installed the script again. Got Google Play .I think it crashed the first time script was installed.
> 
> and btw which ROM did you install??



Momo9.


----------



## sajo (May 9, 2012)

*Battery charging issues.*



sajo said:


> However, I am facing a problem. The device refuses to charge. When i keep it plugged in for hours at an end, either through USB or the AC charger, it does not discharge, but no charging either. I tried a hard reset, didnt solve the issue.
> When I click on the battery tab in settings, I see the following :
> 
> View attachment 6085
> ...



Looks like my image attachment hasnt shown up properly, so heres from an external image host : 

*i.imgur.com/0ldbf.jpg

Should I contact Micromax for a Warranty claim ? A quick google search reveals that its a problem for many ICS devices , but I did not really get a solution for the same.


----------



## aviatcogni (May 9, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Please don't buy from ncarry. I have worst after-sales service from them.
> 
> It will available at Micromax World after few days. I called today "they said 30 pcs already sold". New stock will come after 3 days.



Same advice from me also..Ncarry is worst...


----------



## rajeevjaiiswal (May 9, 2012)

Flashed my tab successfully (iview page video) as per suggestion. Surprised to see memory (RAM) which is showing appx 300 MB only and not 512. Also CPU clock is coming to 1 GB only. After resetting CPU clock using CpuMasterFree (Installed by eyeoncomputers_script_ver5b_ics4.0.3) to 1.2 GHz not able to install any apps from Google Play (Package error).

Any suggestion.


Also can anyone please suggest how to revert back to original ROM (taken backup using Clock Recovery MOD) and then remove root access.

Thanks


----------



## Sephiroth_kappa (May 9, 2012)

Got the FB from snapdeal, I was really worried about the package. i heard of bad experience from snapdeal, but it was fortunate for me i guess. no issues. I got the Midnight black. FYI, i booked @ april 21 and got it today...


----------



## Charley (May 9, 2012)

So it's not yet released in the local market in Bangalore


----------



## varunparakh (May 9, 2012)

Sephiroth_kappa said:


> Got the FB from snapdeal, I was really worried about the package. i heard of bad experience from snapdeal, but it was fortunate for me i guess. no issues. I got the Midnight black. FYI, i booked @ april 21 and got it today...



Congos lucky lad


----------



## adithya72 (May 9, 2012)

I am looking out the possible ways of getting wireless internet through USB dongle. Micromax gave only option to buy TATA photon plus and that too EC156 dongle, it don't look like a good option. 
I have seen so many videos on Youtube telling you can connect any other 3G stick with FB, Can some one list out the possible dongles that are compatable with FB, so that i can buy. I already have TATA photon plus EC152 this is not getting detected


----------



## Sephiroth_kappa (May 9, 2012)

varunparakh said:


> Congos lucky lad



Black one looks pretty good. Yet to root. Just going thru the instructions. I personally thank tenida for the review.


----------



## rks (May 9, 2012)

T3RMNiATOR said:


> My friend got funbook today for 7k local shop.
> I got BSNL EVDO Prithvi model. He bring it to me today for just checking weather it is working or not. I just put EVDO modem in that OTG cable and light is blinking on modem.
> Now just before I could just add settings , funbook suddenly turned off.
> Now we trying to push power button hard but it is not opening.
> ...



I too faced this situation couple of times no solution yet got , let me know if anyone knows the key for the problem?


----------



## Hardly__Human (May 10, 2012)

hey!! i got the got my funbook two days back, I have noticed few issues. 
1. it kinda runs out of memory.
2. lags many times.
3. No option for video chat in gtalk.

Please let me know your inputs, is there a way to fix the lag and delay in response.

Is there a way to clean all the cache!!

Thanks in advance



* New Android User---


----------



## CaptianNemo (May 10, 2012)

hii TD , got my fb tab yesterday i have a small doubt why is it showing three drives when i connect to my computer ? Total Noob here ........


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 10, 2012)

Hardly__Human said:


> hey!! i got the got my funbook two days back, I have noticed few issues.
> 1. it kinda runs out of memory.
> 2. lags many times.
> 3. No option for video chat in gtalk.
> ...



This hardware is not intend to run ICS. Atleast 1GB RAM is needed.

Anyway, you can flash Custom ROM's to get rid of this laggyness. Though that would also be laggy but much less than this Stock ROM.



CaptianNemo said:


> hii TD , got my fb tab yesterday i have a small doubt why is it showing three drives when i connect to my computer ? Total Noob here ........



3 Drives..?? :O Can we have a screenshot of the drive contents of all the 3 drives..??

As per my knowledge it should show 2 drives, one is internal SD Card another is External SD Card.

Though Internal SD Card is divided into two parts, one for storage use and another for Internal ROM use.



rajeevjaiiswal said:


> Flashed my tab successfully (iview page video) as per suggestion. Surprised to see memory (RAM) which is showing appx 300 MB only and not 512. Also CPU clock is coming to 1 GB only. After resetting CPU clock using CpuMasterFree (Installed by eyeoncomputers_script_ver5b_ics4.0.3) to 1.2 GHz not able to install any apps from Google Play (Package error).
> 
> Any suggestion.
> 
> ...



You solved your problem by reflashing the firmware right..??

Are you the same guy who posted the same question in XDA..??


----------



## rajeevjaiiswal (May 10, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> This hardware is not intend to run ICS. Atleast 1GB RAM is needed.
> 
> Anyway, you can flash Custom ROM's to get rid of this laggyness. Though that would also be laggy but much less than this Stock ROM.
> 
> ...




Yes. But RAM issue is still there. It is showing 320 and not 512.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 10, 2012)

Yeah, the RAM is 512 but it shows 300 to all of us. No issue with that.


----------



## dan4u (May 10, 2012)

hey did anyone try playing "Deer Hunter Reloaded"? Its supposed to be compatible with FB but when I open it I hear sounds but there's no display and FB gets stuck after that.


----------



## Hardly__Human (May 10, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> This hardware is not intend to run ICS. Atleast 1GB RAM is needed.
> 
> Anyway, you can flash Custom ROM's to get rid of this laggyness. Though that would also be laggy but much less than this Stock ROM.
> 
> ...




Using a custom ROM ... i guess the warranty will get void!!
Any sugesstions !!


----------



## Hardly__Human (May 10, 2012)

Is there a way to increase RAM... SWAPPER!!! is that suggested??
Has anyone tried it!!


----------



## rajnusker (May 10, 2012)

Guys is there any other ways to access Internet except Wifi and Tata dongle.. What about GPRS sim cards?


----------



## varunparakh (May 10, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> Guys is there any other ways to access Internet except Wifi and Tata dongle.. What about GPRS sim cards?



Use an unlocked data card, else, download Connectify for PC and share your internet connection via WiFi.

EDIT


----------



## Nerevarine (May 10, 2012)

Did you mean connectify ?


----------



## rajnusker (May 10, 2012)

varunparakh said:


> Use an unlocked data card, else, download Spotify for PC and share your internet connection via WiFi.



An Unlocked data card would work? I thought only Tata dongle is supported? And Spotify? What has it to do with Internet Sharing? -.-


----------



## sajo (May 10, 2012)

*Re: Battery charging issues.*



sajo said:


> Looks like my image attachment hasnt shown up properly, so heres from an external image host :
> 
> *i.imgur.com/0ldbf.jpg
> 
> Should I contact Micromax for a Warranty claim ? A quick google search reveals that its a problem for many ICS devices , but I did not really get a solution for the same.



I contacted Micromax, and looks like I am saddled with a faulty battery. Anybody else here who has a wonky battery ? 
 I am going to have to take it to their service center this weekend. 

Interestingly, the address of the service center given to me by their call center chap isnt among the ones listed on their website. How is the MM service experience expected to be in Pune? 
I will anyway post my experiences once I get the device fixed.


----------



## varunparakh (May 10, 2012)

Nerevarine said:


> Did you mean connectify ?



Lol yeah! What was i thinking ? 



rajnusker said:


> An Unlocked data card would work? I thought only Tata dongle is supported? And Spotify? What has it to do with Internet Sharing? -.-



I use Huawei E1550 with Reliance 3G sim, you should re read the review thread buddy!

And some how i managed to write Spotify, i meant connectify!  Have edited!


----------



## CaptianNemo (May 10, 2012)

3 Drives..?? :O Can we have a screenshot of the drive contents of all the 3 drives..??


*s17.postimage.org/4t089q1z1/mmx.jpg



Though Internal SD Card is divided into two parts, one for storage use and another for Internal ROM use.The K drive wasn't accessible .

some times internal card is not recognized anybody has the same problem ?


----------



## rajnusker (May 10, 2012)

varunparakh said:


> Lol yeah! What was i thinking ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay thanks.. This means Vodaphone, Tata, Airtel, Aircel will all work right?


----------



## aviatcogni (May 10, 2012)

adithya72 said:


> I am looking out the possible ways of getting wireless internet through USB dongle. Micromax gave only option to buy TATA photon plus and that too EC156 dongle, it don't look like a good option.
> I have seen so many videos on Youtube telling you can connect any other 3G stick with FB, Can some one list out the possible dongles that are compatable with FB, so that i can buy. I already have TATA photon plus EC152 this is not getting detected



Supported list of Dongles for funbook...

* WCDMA:* 
        HuaWei E230,HuaWei E176G,HuaWei E160E,HuaWei E182G,HuaWei E1782,,HuaWei E1750,
        ZTE MF633BP-1,ZTE MF633,ZTE MF637U,HuaWei UMG1691.
* CDMA2000/EVDO:*
        HuaWei E150 ,Huawei EC1261,HuaWei EC122,Huawei EC156,HuaWei EC1270,
        ZTE AC580, ZTE AC2736, ZTE AC2746.


----------



## microdroid (May 10, 2012)

Hi,

  Got my fb today. 
Is there a way to delete the lecture videos from this? Can someone please point me to a thread that has this info. Total android noob here

Thanks much


----------



## rajeevjaiiswal (May 10, 2012)

microdroid said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got my fb today.
> Is there a way to delete the lecture videos from this? Can someone please point me to a thread that has this info. Total android noob here
> ...




in SD card you will find "Vriti" folder... delete it


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 10, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> Okay thanks.. This means Vodaphone, Tata, Airtel, Aircel will all work right?



Yes. Use with any of the dongles posted above.



rajnusker said:


> An Unlocked data card would work? I thought only Tata dongle is supported? And Spotify? What has it to do with Internet Sharing? -.-



Well it's connectify. And it makes your laptop WiFi receiver works as transmitter (i.e. Access Point) so other WiFi device can use that Access Point to get internet connection.

Note : Your WiFi Card on Laptop must support this. Ofcourse a software can't hard-change your receiving hardware to work as transmitter.


----------



## Tenida (May 10, 2012)

Guys anyone using antivirus for Funbook??


----------



## Charley (May 10, 2012)

Hardly__Human said:


> hey!! i got the got my funbook two days back



Are you guys from Bangalore ? I am still waiting to hear if it's available here. 



CaptianNemo said:


> hii TD , got my fb tab yesterday


----------



## aviatcogni (May 10, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Guys anyone using antivirus for Funbook??



No need.. Its just waste of memory ..Will make things slow...


----------



## johnpaul123 (May 10, 2012)

Im literally pissed off with funbook 

earlier it use to factory reset when i shut down it and restart 

THEN I GOT softwares reflashed from local support office 

NOW my funbook dont get start up after pressing power button ... ive to plugin to it then it get started ... and then if u remove knob it works as normal... did factory reset too

GUYS ... is this me only ..OR ur also facing this problem ....


----------



## rajnusker (May 10, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yes. Use with any of the dongles posted above.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why would anybody use that software when you can just create an Ad-hoc network?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 10, 2012)

Android doesnt detect adhoc wifi natively. It only detects infrastructure wifi mode.. There is a wifi supplicant hack for android but I dont know if it works in the tab (it should though).. If your computer has windows vista or xp, or your wifi card is old, then it wont support infrastructure mode broadcasting, and hence no connectify for you


----------



## rajan1311 (May 10, 2012)

dan4u said:


> hey did anyone try playing "Deer Hunter Reloaded"? Its supposed to be compatible with FB but when I open it I hear sounds but there's no display and FB gets stuck after that.



I tried it on my Xtab as well...exact same issue...No video but I get the sound...i have to reboot to close it..


----------



## abhishekkai08 (May 11, 2012)

*Memory Card Enquiry*

guys what class of memory card are u all using for installing games? 
and btw, this is one stop solution to all your extsd storage related probs [Script] Change sdcard to memory card. | Funbook 
i've tried it for myself and it works, even root is also not needed! thanks to the script developer


----------



## manoj_299 (May 11, 2012)

jd91 said:


> I will post shop name and tel number asap
> 
> 
> 
> ...





So I can use any charger of 5 Volt and Amperage doesn't matter? Do high amp charger charge the battery faster? And low amp charger charge slower as PC USB port is low amp charger @ 0.5 amp.


----------



## abhishekkai08 (May 11, 2012)

*Problems *

guys,when i am trying to root using sparky root application then it says exploit not found. any workarounds? 

and when i am trying to run backstab HD (after downloading 800MB) the applications crashes when loading a new game, anybody got it running?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 11, 2012)

^^MM Funbook is pre-rooted. Just install Superuser and Binaries.



johnpaul123 said:


> Im literally pissed off with funbook
> 
> earlier it use to factory reset when i shut down it and restart
> 
> ...



I'd suggest you to take it to service center.


----------



## varunparakh (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Memory Card Enquiry*



abhishekkai08 said:


> guys what class of memory card are u all using for installing games?
> and btw, this is one stop solution to all your extsd storage related probs [Script] Change sdcard to memory card. | Funbook
> i've tried it for myself and it works, even root is also not needed! thanks to the script developer



16 Gig, Class 6 from SanDisk  
Will try out the script today! 


Got the charger replaced, worked well when i tested in the service center, checked once at home for a minute or two. After 15 minutes or so, checked it again, the same problem again!  Dunno whyy!


----------



## batman (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Memory Card Enquiry*



varunparakh said:


> Got the charger replaced, worked well when i tested in the service center, checked once at home for a minute or two. After 15 minutes or so, checked it again, the same problem again!  Dunno whyy!



Some problem with earthing may be?


----------



## jd91 (May 11, 2012)

dan4u said:


> hey did anyone try playing "Deer Hunter Reloaded"? Its supposed to be compatible with FB but when I open it I hear sounds but there's no display and FB gets stuck after that.



yes same issue not working.managed to get it work once or twice by restarting fb



manoj_299 said:


> So I can use any charger of 5 Volt and Amperage doesn't matter? Do high amp charger charge the battery faster? And low amp charger charge slower as PC USB port is low amp charger @ 0.5 amp.



you got me right.but make sure the charger is actually giving 5v.and the company is not fooling u by increasing the volts and then showing it of higher amp



varunparakh said:


> Got the charger replaced, worked well when i tested in the service center, checked once at home for a minute or two. After 15 minutes or so, checked it again, the same problem again!  Dunno whyy!



welcome to faulty charger club
get lg 2330 genuine charger or get your charger fitted with ic 7805.tried it and working well since then. if you plan to get your charger repaired then the ic is very easly available at repair shop and he will know how to fit it otherwise i can guide or you can always google it.


----------



## biswajit2k (May 11, 2012)

Sorry experts if this is a repeat question.

Wanted to know if anyone was successful using a 3G dongle other than the Tata Photon one with Funbook without rooting. If yes whats it the way? I'm looking to connect my Reliance Netconnect dongle with Funbook.


----------



## techlover (May 11, 2012)

can anyone comment on its durability please ? :O


----------



## adithya72 (May 11, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Sure. Will post the pics, once I get the case.



Waiting for the pics, i think it might have fixed properly.


----------



## microdroid (May 11, 2012)

rajeevjaiiswal said:


> in SD card you will find "Vriti" folder... delete it



Thank you.

Been following this forum for a week now. Got my fb just yesterday. have been trying to check if it has any of the problems that many have reported here. Can anyone suggest what I should be checking for? 

 Also the folder mlabs is around 1.5 Gigs. Can I delete it? What is it for?


----------



## microdroid (May 11, 2012)

Is this useful or worth buying?

cleaning cloth 

Thanks.


----------



## jd91 (May 11, 2012)

Hardly__Human said:


> hey!! i got the got my funbook two days back, I have noticed few issues.
> 1. it kinda runs out of memory.
> 2. lags many times.
> 3. No option for video chat in gtalk.
> ...


well ics with 512mb ram will be bit low in memory
lagging can be controlled if on initial startup u give at least 2 min for loading
[and remember you paid 6500]
avoid livewallpaper
still feels laggy install seepu and see how your processor is behaving. maybe some process is not allowing it to rest.
get atk by rechild for clearing cache


----------



## abhishekkai08 (May 11, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ^^MM Funbook is pre-rooted. Just install Superuser and Binaries.
> 
> 
> Super User app is blank, it is not showing anything....and which binaries do you mean here?


----------



## Tenida (May 11, 2012)

Bought leather hard case for Micromax Funbook from Homeshop18. 
Damage- Rs. 490/-
Got the case the within 3 days from booking awesome service by HS18. Its my first order from them. 
*i.imgur.com/zoEEP.jpg
*i.imgur.com/CowD9.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Xfr2K.jpg
*i.imgur.com/jaELN.jpg
*i.imgur.com/x52hE.jpg
*i.imgur.com/HhtsC.jpg

This case is made of leather like material at-least its smells like leather. I say its total paisa vasool case


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 11, 2012)

biswajit2k said:


> Sorry experts if this is a repeat question.
> 
> Wanted to know if anyone was successful using a 3G dongle other than the Tata Photon one with Funbook without rooting. If yes whats it the way? I'm looking to connect my Reliance Netconnect dongle with Funbook.



Yes, please check the thread. Many members had made Reliance Netconnect to work properly.



techlover said:


> can anyone comment on its durability please ? :O



Well it's just new. How can one make such comment right now..??



abhishekkai08 said:


> krishnandu.sarkar said:
> 
> 
> > ^^MM Funbook is pre-rooted. Just install Superuser and Binaries.
> ...



Well, go to Superuser app > Preferences > Su Binary, which should be set to null, now tap it and it'll check for updates and install it after it found an update..!!


----------



## jd91 (May 11, 2012)

microdroid said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Been following this forum for a week now. Got my fb just yesterday. have been trying to check if it has any of the problems that many have reported here. Can anyone suggest what I should be checking for?
> 
> Also the folder mlabs is around 1.5 Gigs. Can I delete it? What is it for?



look for touch response while charging.look for dead spots on screen.as for mlabs it contains movie and some video clips.some useless installer files.so copy the movie and video to extsd open mlabs app and see all instals there if nothing of your choice delete it.


----------



## varunparakh (May 11, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Bought leather hard case for Micromax Funbook from Homeshop18.
> Damage- Rs. 490/-
> Got the case the within 3 days from booking awesome service by HS18. Its my first order from them.
> 
> ...



Done! COD opted! Waiting for the delivery now  Thanks again tenida


----------



## Tenida (May 11, 2012)

varunparakh said:


> Done! COD opted! Waiting for the delivery now  Thanks again tenida



Good. Just one problem, I am unable to secure right side elastic  lock because its overlapping the power button. So, its better to not use that lock. You will not face any problem though. Three elastic lock is enough to secure the tablet


----------



## techlover (May 11, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Well it's just new. How can one make such comment right now..??



Atleast what do you expect by seeing the built quality and working?


----------



## Ankur_david (May 11, 2012)

Hi friends .....
Can anyone tell which online sites is best to buy FB- MMX 
1) Saholic
2) Snap Deal
3) ncarry (no option as i have read previous posts)

IN whole of gujarat it has not been launched in any stores checked evrywhr so only online option is left for me


----------



## Paylaram (May 11, 2012)

news : only 120 FB's have been sold by micromax in kolkata through stores so far.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 11, 2012)

techlover said:


> Atleast what do you expect by seeing the built quality and working?



Well it's Ok-ish type.

ICS is not intend to run on this hardware. 1GB RAM should be the min. requirement for ICS. Too much laggy to work on. Simply watching Movies / Reading E-books won't be a problem. Don't expect multitasking.

Build Quality I'd say it's all plastic. Looks fine but may be it won't survive after few drops and rough handling.


----------



## rahulgaba16 (May 12, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is it same ???
Semi Leather Case Cover For 7" inch Tablet, Tablet Case Can Support Galaxy Tab. | eBay
is it same ??
Semi Leather Case Cover For 7" inch Tablet, Tablet Case Can Support Galaxy Tab. | eBay


----------



## apn (May 12, 2012)

How often should we reboot ie. turn fb on and off ??? Or we can use it as mobile phones ?? [Tablet noob]


----------



## batman (May 12, 2012)

rahulgaba16 said:


> is it same ???
> Semi Leather Case Cover For 7" inch Tablet, Tablet Case Can Support Galaxy Tab. | eBay
> is it same ??
> Semi Leather Case Cover For 7" inch Tablet, Tablet Case Can Support Galaxy Tab. | eBay



Don't think those and the one tenida bought are the same..Coz his is a branded one by ncase and the ebay links are of an unbranded one as far as i could understand.


----------



## Tenida (May 12, 2012)

rahulgaba16 said:


> is it same ???
> Semi Leather Case Cover For 7" inch Tablet, Tablet Case Can Support Galaxy Tab. | eBay
> is it same ??
> Semi Leather Case Cover For 7" inch Tablet, Tablet Case Can Support Galaxy Tab. | eBay



Its not same but the quality seems to be good. Semi-leather for Rs.287 is very cheap. But problem is that the seller is not from India.


----------



## maverik (May 12, 2012)

*Re: Signing Up toFB*

Hiiee aall..!!
I jus signed up to th forum, coz me also joined th Funbook community from yestrday...
I got it delivered within 2 days of booking...
M bit layman in ths feild so do reply some useful links of tips , ideas tricks to enhance my tab.
or any useful app or anythn u feel tht grt...
Thnx in advance


----------



## batman (May 12, 2012)

*Re: Signing Up toFB*



maverik said:


> Hiiee aall..!!
> I jus signed up to th forum, coz me also joined th Funbook community from yestrday...
> I got it delivered within 2 days of booking...
> M bit layman in ths feild so do reply some useful links of tips , ideas tricks to enhance my tab.
> ...



Welcome to the club....From where did you purchase?


----------



## sudiptaid (May 12, 2012)

Tenida said:


> *Credit goes to krishnandu.sarkar*
> 
> 
> Steps for Flashing *CUSTOM RECOVERY* + *CUSTOM ROM* + *SCRIPTS*​
> ...


How to install Custom Recovery?? I have download the zip file..


----------



## sid_xD (May 12, 2012)

Got my funbook on 9th april.....black coloured beauty....help me with some essential apps which i should download...thanks


----------



## rajan1311 (May 12, 2012)

manoj_299 said:


> So I can use any charger of 5 Volt and Amperage doesn't matter? Do high amp charger charge the battery faster? And low amp charger charge slower as PC USB port is low amp charger @ 0.5 amp.



If the battery is capable of drawing more current(which it should), having a higher current rating should lead to faster charging..
Even if you get a charger with lower current rating, nothing will happen to your tab, but the charger might overheat..


----------



## sid_xD (May 12, 2012)

rks said:


> I too faced this situation couple of times no solution yet got , let me know if anyone knows the key for the problem?


I too had this problem 2 times with my reliance netconnect.
i observed that the tablet switched off when the battery around 30%.
but when the battery was good like 80% the tab didnt turnoff...so try it out....n do tell me.


----------



## sid_xD (May 12, 2012)

varunparakh said:


> Lol yeah! What was i thinking ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what is the price of Huawei E1550...???


----------



## sid_xD (May 12, 2012)

adithya72 said:


> I have got my Funbook from Ebay, i think around 3 weeks back. As i was out of my home i did not use it for 2 weeks this week i was playing with this and noticed some dot/wave like effect on the screen, generally you see this kind of behavior when you press hard on the Screen with your finger. I am seeing this with out that.
> 
> Any one faced this problem ?


I too have the same problem...
i think the glass of display is not of good quality....thats why its occuring...
and afterall u will not get a gorilla glass at 6.5k


----------



## abhraghosh (May 13, 2012)

i hv got the funbook...but can i use my micromax dongle with bsnl sim in it?if yes,what is the precedure????plz help.....plz...
(SRM do u have any idea about it?)


----------



## maverik (May 13, 2012)

I bought it via snapdeal...
orderd om 9th nd recievd on 11th...
no technical issues...
 m jus luvin it...


----------



## kartikoli (May 13, 2012)

so many hardware issues ... should i skip it?


----------



## sganguly (May 13, 2012)

Hi,

Gone through the posts and have seen that some members were successful in connecting 3G dongles other than Photon +. I have Micromax MMX 352G & Vodafone K3570-Z usb data cards with Reliance 3G sim but was unsuccessful in connecting with those. I've also flashed with custom ROM 4.0.3-97F1-D1-H2-H01-N413.20120314, but still not successful in connecting. The apn field is blank and I cannot add/save a new one. Can any one help me out please. 

Other than this I have found this device to be awesome in such low price tag.

Thanks in advance..

sganguly


----------



## pradyumnacster (May 13, 2012)

There is indeed this problem in funbook.. refer Android Forums.  I am having the same problem



CaptianNemo said:


> 3 Drives..?? :O Can we have a screenshot of the drive contents of all the 3 drives..??
> 
> 
> *s17.postimage.org/4t089q1z1/mmx.jpg
> ...


----------



## Ankur_david (May 13, 2012)

Guyz please tell which online sites MMX FB is defectless i need to order


----------



## rahulgaba16 (May 13, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Its not same but the quality seems to be good. Semi-leather for Rs.287 is very cheap. But problem is that the seller is not from India.



I asked him the same...he is currently in hyderabad and shipping from there only and also COD is available..I think i should go for it
or you people have any other case?


----------



## srm_harish (May 13, 2012)

Tenida said:


> *Micromax Funbook Owner List*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Hi Tenida,

Include me in the Owner list....


----------



## srm_harish (May 13, 2012)

Hey Guys,

Its going to be more than 20 days since i started to use Fun Book... It is my first android device and i am really impressed with its withstanding capability..

Below i am narrating my experience of using Fun book.. it will be useful for the one who is planning to buy this tablet.

1. Battery: Batter capacity is awesome.. In standby mode, its coming for more than 5 days i did not use the tablet. By playing games, watching movies & Browsing its coming for more than 7 hrs for me. With Full charge, i have seen one complete movie (Bruce Almighty) and 2 hrs of continuous browsing & Game about 1 hr after this also i had batter about 63%(Downloaded app to know the batter %)  

2. Display: It has LCD display so side views are not so good.. but if u r viewing it in straight, then everything will be fine.

3. Apps: There are lots of applications available in the Play store for this Fun book. Really awesome, i have downloaded most of the game and application and it was working fine without any lag..

4. Interface: ICS interface has some bugs like when we use Google chat for making calls it crashes... other than that everything is fine..Within this 20 days it lags only twice or thrice...

5. Internet experience: Internet is awesome in FB.. Native browser works fine and i have also downloaded Opera... so every thing is good in this about browsing.. now i have stopped using lap top for my day to day browsing and started to use this tablet.

Forgot to mention one thing.. it supports Reliance net connect apart from Tata photon.. for internet browsing i use Reliance as well as Hot spot from my phone.. I use Nokia E-5, in that i use Joiku spot for sharing the internet.

 I love this Tablet... but i am not getting a good cover for this.. but i have seen Tenida bought a good for this and i am planning to buy it...

I am not aware of what is rooting and what are all the advantages of it.. Can some one in this forum help me to understand it pls ?

Hey Tenida.. Special thanks for you for creating such a wonderfull forum for this fun book.


----------



## Tenida (May 13, 2012)

rahulgaba16 said:


> I asked him the same...he is currently in hyderabad and shipping from there only and also COD is available..I think i should go for it
> or you people have any other case?



Go for it its good case. The price is tempting


----------



## maverik (May 14, 2012)

Ankur_david said:


> Guyz please tell which online sites MMX FB is defectless i need to order



Snpdeal is fastest and best....


----------



## enadumugavari (May 14, 2012)

yah man, i too faced the problem twice. it got switched off automatically and not getting turn on even after pressing the power button. then i connected my charger and worked, but battery was showing around 30-40%. Little annoyed




sid_xD said:


> I too had this problem 2 times with my reliance netconnect.
> i observed that the tablet switched off when the battery around 30%.
> but when the battery was good like 80% the tab didnt turnoff...so try it out....n do tell me.


----------



## Hardly__Human (May 14, 2012)

srm_harish said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Its going to be more than 20 days since i started to use Fun Book... It is my first android device and i am really impressed with its withstanding capability..
> 
> ...




I am not able to get a good backup, I was earlier facing battery issue it was sutting down after 50% use got it checked and they replaced the battery (Awesome Service) 
Need your advise, does battery backup increase with time or how does it work.
Can you share the settings if any.

Also suggest should i go for photon+(coming with package)  or a micromax mi-fi modem or any other please suggest and if mi-fi which service provider SIM??

I had ordered keyboard cover case from ebay but when i recieved it, some keys were not working and the quality was not good!! have asked for a replacement.

Can you suggest any keyboad cover case for MFB!!!

PS: I am in delhi

Thanks for your advise!!

Regards,
Human!!


----------



## manoj_299 (May 14, 2012)

Guys since Mmx Fb and veedee are same, I've flashed Veedee with Ployer Momo firmware and its working fine without any laggyness. Can use locked Huawei Airtel dongle to surf internet.


----------



## firingpistonz (May 14, 2012)

guys,

I'm in a dilemma.Will be great if you help me.

I bought a funbook directly from Micromax's website. It arrived today afternoon. The packaging was fine and no tampering of the seal. It was a gift to my parents so that they can video chat with my sister.

1) Installed Skype from the play Store (v 2.8.xx)
2) Tried to initiate a video chat, but doesn't work. Says i need to enable the option. Did that in the settings. Same thing.
3)The camera works fine by taking snaps.
4) the google talk app does not support video chat.

My questions are, do you have a master setting to enable video chat ? as i could'nt find one.

Do I have to root the device and install Skype v 2.5 to enable video chat ?

Do we have any third party apps that support gtalk video chat ?

Or is my device defective ? Should i go to the service center ?

Would be very helpful if you guys help me out. Thanks in advance.


----------



## techlover (May 14, 2012)

Should I buy Micromax Funbook now? or wait for Karbonn Smart Tab please tell ...


Also can we use our home broadband ethernet with funbook , i read a review on flipkart which says you can do it ..is it true?


----------



## Tenida (May 14, 2012)

maverik said:


> Snpdeal is fastest and best....



Snapdeal is fastest and they send most defective device 



techlover said:


> Should I buy Micromax Funbook now? or wait for Karbonn Smart Tab please tell ...
> 
> 
> Also can we use our home broadband ethernet with funbook , i read a review on flipkart which says you can do it ..is it true?



Better get this if you have good budget. Its far better than Funbook or Karbonn smart tab
Buy Onda Vi10 elite 7" HD Tablet 1GB / 8GB • VeedeeDirect
It has
Allwinner A10 SOC
1GB DDR3 RAM
7 inch lcd capacitive screen with 1024*600 Resolution
3700Mah battery


----------



## princeviv (May 14, 2012)

how to use ur own wallpaper on home screen without passing through cropping..
and thnx tenida fr this forum..its awsm


----------



## techlover (May 14, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Better get this if you have good budget. Its far better than Funbook or Karbonn smart tab
> Buy Onda Vi10 elite 7" HD Tablet 1GB / 8GB • VeedeeDirect
> It has
> Allwinner A10 SOC
> ...



I am concerned about the aftersale services and durability of this tablet


----------



## Tenida (May 14, 2012)

techlover said:


> I am concerned about the aftersale services and durability of this tablet



They provide better after-sales support than Micromax IMO.


----------



## techlover (May 14, 2012)

Btwcan anyone tell me the viewing angle of Funbook? .


----------



## Tenida (May 14, 2012)

techlover said:


> Btwcan anyone tell me the viewing angle of Funbook? .



Its not that great.


----------



## techlover (May 15, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Its not that great.



Approximate please...i have made my mind to buy this tablet...but i m worried about the defective peice ,battery and viewing angle..

This will be my first tablet and I dont want to waste money ..please help


----------



## Tenida (May 15, 2012)

techlover said:


> Approximate please...i have made my mind to buy this tablet...but i m worried about the defective peice ,battery and viewing angle..
> 
> This will be my first tablet and I dont want to waste money ..please help



What help do you need?? You can check my review before getting the tab. Btw. viewing angle in LCD is not that great. For better viewing angle you have to  buy tablet with IPS panel display which is very costly.


----------



## adithya72 (May 15, 2012)

I have seen so many suggestions on Tablet Cases. The one Tendia posted seems to be good (that homeshoppe one). I am not sure if any one have tried others if yes can you guy post the pics, it will be helpful


----------



## Tenida (May 15, 2012)

@srm_harish- Added 

*App. that I liked*

*Games*
Temple Run
Raging Thunder
Angry Bird  Rio
Angry Bird Space
BMX Boy
Drunk Man
FL Commando
Avatar Fortness
IPL T20 forever 
Air Attack HD

*For Reading*
Aldiko
Merriam Webster Dictionary
Document to go
FreeNote


*Multimedia *
MX Player

*Internet*
Pocket
BBC news
Dolphin HD browser
IMDB
WIFI analyzer

*Widget*
Power off (without touching phycal key)
Screen off


----------



## techlover (May 15, 2012)

Tenida said:


> What help do you need?? You can check my review before getting the tab. Btw. viewing angle in LCD is not that great. For better viewing angle you have to  buy tablet with IPS panel display which is very costly.



Like Blackberry Playbook has a TFT LCD Screen and also most mobiles have a TFT LCD screen ...and the viewing angle is somewhat okay in all ...u can watch movies sideways too 
Is it pretty much fine in funbook as well? I know i'm paying just 6500 for the tab and i should not expect many things from the tab 

And i have read your Tenida ...Its great!   
Have you observed some kind of bubbling out in your tab like they observed in the Igyaan.in review?


----------



## Tenida (May 15, 2012)

Tenida said:


> *App. that I liked*
> 
> *Games*
> Temple Run
> ...



Guys share your fav. app you used in Micromax Funbook.


----------



## sajo (May 15, 2012)

Update on my Funbook not charging issue :

  Went to MM's service center in Pune (Solara International, also services HTCs). They insisted on a bill with my name and the product serial number in order to take it forward, both of which Snapdeal does not provide in its printed invoice. After a bit of haggling, they finally did take it in. For all those purchasing from Snapdeal , please do consider this point while purchasing. 

  Heres how I got around the bill issue. Stuck a spare sticker of the product code on the invoice and emailed them. 

 *i.imgur.com/N1VHA.jpg

Note : It doesnt contain my name or anything else about the product. 

Coming back to the problem at hand, the lady technician insisted it could be a motherboard issue, while I guess it is a battery issue. They will check both of these and will get back to me. 

 Too much of a hassle not expected from a new device!!


----------



## microdroid (May 15, 2012)

Hi,

  When I tried to add a SanDisk Memory Card (Mobile Ultra 32 GB Class 6 SDHC I) fundoob says 'damaged card'. I tried to format it and it didn't work. I am not sure if I inserted the card right into the tablet. Wasn't sure how far to push in. Is there a 'click' sound I should wait for? Or is the card really damaged? Got it from flipkart. Please Help.

Thanks.


----------



## coolsukhad@gmail.com (May 15, 2012)

*tablet*

i have pur. micromax funbook tablet but i was nt know that it only support tata photon plus dongle ,any one can help me how i use any other dognle of other co. whc cost me vey less.

thanks


----------



## jd91 (May 15, 2012)

ram use on ics
this is what i found by consulting diff reviews on ics developers.
comparing ics with 1gb and 512mb ram. you will always have 20% of min ram free with you ie 200mb in 1gb and 100mb in 512mb ram approx. ics will try and utilise 70% of ram with apps data and os. on reaching about 80% it will automatically clear ram for further use on fifo basis. so after few days of usage you will end up with ram filled upto 70% with apps you use mostly. that will be about 700mb and 350mb resp. this is how multitasking is better in 1gb. i feel there is no need for any task cleaner because if it cleans the task and clear ram then ics will again fill it up. you would just endup working the processsor for no use.
my fav app
kingsoft office - ms office use
mx player - multimedia
ics browser+ - browser
dolphin hd - browser
opera mini - browser (if u have slow net speed or using 2g dongle)
seepu - simple and ready display of cpu ram and net usage
tube mate - youtube downloader


----------



## Tenida (May 15, 2012)

microdroid said:


> Hi,
> 
> When I tried to add a SanDisk Memory Card (Mobile Ultra 32 GB Class 6 SDHC I) fundoob says 'damaged card'. I tried to format it and it didn't work. I am not sure if I inserted the card right into the tablet. Wasn't sure how far to push in. Is there a 'click' sound I should wait for? Or is the card really damaged? Got it from flipkart. Please Help.
> 
> Thanks.



Test the 32 GB  micro-SD card in other devices like card reader or mobile. Or you can insert any spare micro-SD card that you will find in mobile phone.



jd91 said:


> ram use on ics
> this is what i found by consulting diff reviews on ics developers.
> comparing ics with 1gb and 512mb ram. you will always have 20% of min ram free with you ie 200mb in 1gb and 100mb in 512mb ram approx. ics will try and utilise 70% of ram with apps data and os. on reaching about 80% it will automatically clear ram for further use on fifo basis. so after few days of usage you will end up with ram filled upto 70% with apps you use mostly. that will be about 700mb and 350mb resp. this is how multitasking is better in 1gb. i feel there is no need for any task cleaner because if it cleans the task and clear ram then ics will again fill it up. you would just endup working the processsor for no use.
> my fav app
> ...


Thanks for info buddy. Yes you are right ICS runs better on 1GB of Ram
Its like Gingerbread i.e 2.3 Android OS (like Windows XP) runs better on 512 MB ram and ICS i.e Android 4.0 (like Windows 7) runs better on 1GB of RAM 

In China the tablet with 1Gb of RAM costs only *129$( Ainol Nova7 Mars)* and here it's hell expensive. China people are very lucky 



coolsukhad@gmail.com said:


> i have pur. micromax funbook tablet but i was nt know that it only support tata photon plus dongle ,any one can help me how i use any other dognle of other co. whc cost me vey less.
> 
> thanks


Just flashed to custom ROM and then you can insert other dongle,


----------



## sudiptaid (May 15, 2012)

@tenida,i bought it from B B D Bag..Kolkata...
But my question to u..what r the improvements after rooting???


----------



## GadgetGeek (May 15, 2012)

jd91 said:


> i feel there is no need for any task cleaner because if it cleans the task and clear ram then ics will again fill it up. you would just endup working the processsor for no use.



I have found that my funbook works better if I DO NOT use task killer. I have given up killing tasks after I noticed that lags were more when I used it. 

this is nicely documented here: 
Task killer ICS? - xda-developers


and here:
Tests show that task killer apps have little to no impact on battery life | Android Community


----------



## Paylaram (May 15, 2012)

hi guys got my FB earlier today. (RG cellular)

it is showing authentication problem while connecting to wifi, any idea why ?

also, why does it ask for a micromax login for a whole lot of things ? what is that supposed to be ?


----------



## techlover (May 15, 2012)

RG Cellular? where? .....didnt you checked the product before taking? :O


----------



## Paylaram (May 15, 2012)

kolkata. well I didn't check everything. may be I should have checked wi-fi.

looking around, seems not an uncommon problem with android. to add to my problems my PC has gone kaput.


----------



## Tenida (May 15, 2012)

Paylaram said:


> kolkata. well I didn't check everything. may be I should have checked wi-fi.
> 
> looking around, seems not an uncommon problem with android. to add to my problems my PC has gone kaput.



Can you post the screenshot about that problem



Paylaram said:


> hi guys got my FB earlier today. (RG cellular)
> 
> it is showing authentication problem while connecting to wifi, any idea why ?
> 
> also, why does it ask for a micromax login for a whole lot of things ? what is that supposed to be ?



Might be its your problem related to your wifi router


----------



## Paylaram (May 15, 2012)

I am posting this using that wi-fi router. 

I have wpa/wpa2 psk encryption, or so funbook tells me. is there anyone who got connected using this encryption?



> Can you post the screenshot about that problem


 it's a bit of a bother since net's not working.

nothing much to see in screenshot anyway. below the wi-fi name it says 'authenticating...' alternating with 'saved, secured with wpa/wpa2' followed by 'authentication problem'.

p.s. well, the very day I get the funbook, pantel emails me to say that the T-pad is ready.


----------



## jd91 (May 15, 2012)

Paylaram said:


> I am posting this using that wi-fi router.
> 
> I have wpa/wpa2 psk encryption, or so funbook tells me. is there anyone who got connected using this encryption?
> 
> ...



Am I missing something
you are having auth problem then you say you are using same router.
Anyways most common auth is wpa wpa2 psk I believe95% using this.if your password is correct then it should display obtaining ip address etc and then connected.otherwise it is wrong password or your mac address is missing.

Don't bother about pantel I sold it after using for2 days


----------



## Tenida (May 15, 2012)

Pantel resistive touch is pathetic


----------



## Paylaram (May 15, 2012)

@jd91, you are missing the fact that I am posting from laptop, not funbook. 

anyway, I will check after a few days when my PC is back online.

re : pantel. I know. won't bother replying to them.


----------



## Tenida (May 15, 2012)

sudiptaid said:


> @tenida,i bought it from B B D Bag..Kolkata...
> But my question to u..what r the improvements after rooting???



I still using stock ROM. Will flash to custom later in this week
By using custom rom:-
Advantage
1) You can enjoy fresh ICS OS
2) No bloatwares or crapwares
3) More stable. Largeness will be at gone at certain extend.
4)Battery backup will be increase
5)Tablet is seen as a Samsung Galaxy S2 so lots of application will be unlocked for Funbook.


----------



## jd91 (May 15, 2012)

Paylaram said:


> @jd91, you are missing the fact that I am posting from laptop, not funbook.
> 
> anyway, I will check after a few days when my PC is back online.
> 
> re : pantel. I know. won't bother replying to them.



is there a possibility that you may be entering a wrong password.pls recheck password which is already saved in your laptop



coolsukhad@gmail.com said:


> i have pur. micromax funbook tablet but i was nt know that it only support tata photon plus dongle ,any one can help me how i use any other dognle of other co. whc cost me vey less.
> 
> thanks



it support many other dongles without rooting.Consult earlier post.personally tested idea with airtel sim.


----------



## Paylaram (May 15, 2012)

I had a restrctn on # of clients. Changed that n now posting from funbook.


----------



## techlover (May 16, 2012)

can i use ethernet (home broadband) on funbook? 
Please tell how


----------



## princeviv (May 16, 2012)

i have few UNANSWERED QUESTIONS
1-can any one tell how to use wallpapers without cropping in home screen????
2-can i use the wire connected broadband connection on my funbook??
3-how to change the bootscreen???


plssssssss reply


----------



## Nerevarine (May 16, 2012)

princeviv said:


> i have few UNANSWERED QUESTIONS
> 1-can any one tell how to use wallpapers without cropping in home screen????
> 2-can i use the wire connected broadband connection on my funbook??
> 3-how to change the bootscreen???
> ...



Your wallpaper needs to 800x960 for a perfect fit.. If you have a wallpaper that is 800 by 480, then extend both its edges with blank space so that its 800x960.. set the wallpaper and disable wallpaper scrolling..

There is no ethernet port in funbook but there is an option for ethernet in the settings, which im unsure of..you can try one of the Ethernet to USB cables but i doubt they will work.. Also, a friend of mine confirmed that using his Motorola SB5101 modem, he was able to connect to internet on his akash tablet using USB..

To change your bootanimation follow this guide\


----------



## Paylaram (May 16, 2012)

anyone has a flipkart discount coupon ? I will return the favour if they give me one for this transaction.


----------



## makimps (May 16, 2012)

Finally, got my FB yeterday. Its Awesome!!!

I Luv it.

But there are few issues though:

I tried installing "Raging Thunder 2"

But its not working, it shows "Unfortunately Raging thunder is closed"

I also installed "Frontline Commando", it also shows that it needs network connection for some source or something.

I downloaded the apks from third party site

Note: I have not yet registered the device on "Google Play", as i cannot connect to the Internet. Can this be the prob? But on the other hand, games like ninja fuit, turbo 3d are running fine.

Please help me out. Really want to play good games

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Aerrow (May 16, 2012)

^^

The tab is still outta stock on Flipkart. Isnt it?

@everyone else

Anybody here giving Ainol Novo Series Tabs a shot? There r high res tabs with good config... Can somebody shed some light on whether they have Custom ROMs just like Funbook has coz of similar hardware?

AINOL NOVO7 ELF 16GB VERSION TABLET PC MULTI-CORE 1.2GHz MULTI-TOUCH 1GB DDR3 | eBay


----------



## Paylaram (May 16, 2012)

Aerrow said:


> ^^
> 
> The tab is still outta stock on Flipkart. Isnt it?


yes. I was looking to buy microsd cards but flipkart doesn't have coupons.


----------



## Tenida (May 16, 2012)

Aerrow said:


> ^^
> 
> The tab is still outta stock on Flipkart. Isnt it?
> 
> ...


 Better check my thread to know more about Ainol Tablets
*techforumindia.com/index.php?topic=6736.0



Paylaram said:


> yes. I was looking to buy microsd cards but flipkart doesn't have coupons.



No coupons available for Flipkart


----------



## aviatcogni (May 16, 2012)

GadgetGeek said:


> I have found that my funbook works better if I DO NOT use task killer. I have given up killing tasks after I noticed that lags were more when I used it.
> 
> this is nicely documented here:
> Task killer ICS? - xda-developers
> ...



You are absolutely right.. because when u use task killer you are killing some interconnected and required (though u think those are useless)  processes..And then android has to restart all those again from start,which in some cases may even eat more battery and leave memory leaks which will produce lags....


----------



## Paylaram (May 16, 2012)

Tenida, the ebay seller of ainol is based at arambagh !!


----------



## Aerrow (May 16, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Better check my thread to know more about Ainol Tablets
> *techforumindia.com/index.php?topic=6736.0
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link. The Elf II is a killer.... Are there any sellers in India for that one?

$149 is still under 10k in INR so there wud be no customs duty. However, the seller website u posted over there has bad ratings everywhere plus Indian sellers offer service and replacement easily from their end. Any pointers?


----------



## Tenida (May 16, 2012)

Paylaram said:


> Tenida, the ebay seller of ainol is based at arambagh !!



I contacted the Ebay Arambag seller 3 month ago and told him to meet me as I am interested in Ainol Nova 7 Elf. But that meet never happened 

I don't trust ebay seller at all  :


----------



## Aerrow (May 16, 2012)

@Tenida

The specs of Elf II are amazing... Its a dual core with good resolution... has got *2 Mali GPU*s... *WOW*!!

I would take one any day...


----------



## Tenida (May 16, 2012)

Aerrow said:


> @Tenida
> 
> The specs of Elf II are amazing... Its a dual core with good resolution... has got *2 Mali GPU*s... *WOW*!!
> 
> I would take one any day...



Infact Funbook has also Dual-Mali400 GPU chip 
But Dual-core processor and 1Gb Ram at 149$ is loot


----------



## Aerrow (May 16, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Infact Funbook has also Dual-Mali400 GPU chip
> But Dual-core processor and 1Gb Ram at 149$ is loot



no stocks in any stores over here... i use flipkart.. bt its not available der.. any other trusted sites that u can recommend?

The only prob i have is the smaller RAM size and low res. but i guess i can overlook that as u r nt aware of any indian sellers..


----------



## manoj_299 (May 16, 2012)

techlover said:


> I am concerned about the aftersale services and durability of this tablet



Their after sales service is excellent. They have their own forum for support and his owner Devesh himself participate in the forum.


----------



## Charley (May 16, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Better get this if you have good budget. Its far better than Funbook or Karbonn smart tab
> Buy Onda Vi10 elite 7" HD Tablet 1GB / 8GB • VeedeeDirect
> It has
> Allwinner A10 SOC
> ...



Buddy, what about service centers in Bangalore, do they have any, if there is problem with it ? 

Did anyone buy it from this forum ? 




Tenida said:


> They provide better after-sales support than Micromax IMO.


----------



## Tenida (May 16, 2012)

Charley said:


> Buddy, what about service centers in Bangalore, do they have any, if there is problem with it ?
> 
> Did anyone buy it from this forum ?



Veedee is based on Mumbai and they provides pick and drop warranty through Aramex Courier


----------



## Charley (May 16, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Veedee is based on Mumbai and they provides pick and drop warranty through Aramex Courier



Do you suggest to go for this instead if FB ?


----------



## Tenida (May 16, 2012)

Charley said:


> Do you suggest to go for this instead if FB ?



I said its better than FB but you have to take the final decision.


----------



## Charley (May 16, 2012)

Tenida said:


> I said its better than FB but you have to take the final decision.



Ok

When comparing models d10s, d10, d10e to FB, which is best ?


----------



## Tenida (May 16, 2012)

Charley said:


> Ok
> 
> When comparing models d10s, d10, d10e to FB, which is best ?



For 7" inch display Onda Vi10 is best no doubt in it.


----------



## Charley (May 16, 2012)

Tenida said:


> For 7" inch display Onda Vi10 is best no doubt in it.



I don't understand this. 

*Warranty -  90 days Carry In.  Free Pick Up for DOA with 7 days of receipt.*

Is it only 30 days warranty ? 

What is DOA ?


----------



## Tenida (May 16, 2012)

Charley said:


> I don't understand this.
> 
> *Warranty -  90 days Carry In.  Free Pick Up for DOA with 7 days of receipt.*
> 
> ...



Don't know mail Veedee about Onda Vi10


----------



## Charley (May 16, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Don't know mail Veedee about Onda Vi10



I think I'll wait. 

If anybody bought this item and did a review, will be helpful


----------



## sudiptaid (May 16, 2012)

@Tenida,
What is the app/wiget to turn off / restart funfook with out pressing hard key???
I am facing problem with new stock rom..Net is faster with original MMX rom...


----------



## sganguly (May 16, 2012)

varunparakh said:


> Finally fixed stuff!!
> 
> Loving the custom rom! Dongle works, will get the new charger tomorrow! ALL IS GREAT NOW! Hail Developers!



how did u fix stuff !! I have funbook too, flashed to custom ROM (latest for 0.3 MP) from eyeoncomputer....but 3g dongles are not wotking..can u help me?


----------



## rajan1311 (May 16, 2012)

Charley said:


> Do you suggest to go for this instead if FB ?



If you want to save Rs500 you can even book now...the tabs are at customs office and very near delivery i am told.. 

Will be getting one


----------



## kaps (May 17, 2012)

I bouth it from Online Shopping in India | Buy Online | Shop Online in India - Croma Retail
Got the delivery in 2 days..Croma living by its name..
The device working fine..
WIll post more about user experience soon..


----------



## microdroid (May 17, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Test the 32 GB  micro-SD card in other devices like card reader or mobile. Or you can insert any spare micro-SD card that you will find in mobile phone.
> 
> Thanks much Tenida. I have verified that the card is fine. It works on the laptop, but fb still refuses to mount it. It says "insert an SD card for mounting" in the 'storage' menu under "EXTSD". I feel like an idiot asking this, but how far should the card be pushed in? I have pushed it in until, it sort of pushes back like a spring. Can someone post instructions for this please?


----------



## Tenida (May 17, 2012)

kaps said:


> I bouth it from Online Shopping in India | Buy Online | Shop Online in India - Croma Retail
> Got the delivery in 2 days..Croma living by its name..
> The device working fine..
> WIll post more about user experience soon..



Thanks for sharing 
*i.imgur.com/Jfa9A.png


----------



## maverik (May 17, 2012)

My tab is responding tooo slow
Its havin only 50 mb ram left
I hav uninstalled all unnecesary apps, also whole memory is almost empty... no live walpaperr. No background ap
Stil its the same...
Any one tried any bluetooth dongle vit it? Is it working??

Help plzz...!!!


----------



## Charley (May 17, 2012)

rajan1311 said:


> If you want to save Rs500 you can even book now...the tabs are at customs office and very near delivery i am told..
> 
> Will be getting one



Please post review after you buy . 



kaps said:


> I bouth it from Online Shopping in India | Buy Online | Shop Online in India - Croma Retail
> Got the delivery in 2 days..Croma living by its name..
> The device working fine..
> WIll post more about user experience soon..



Please post review. 

I can order from here.


----------



## Tenida (May 17, 2012)

maverik said:


> My tab is responding tooo slow
> Its havin only 50 mb ram left
> I hav uninstalled all unnecesary apps, also whole memory is almost empty... no live walpaperr. No background ap
> Stil its the same...
> ...



Hard Reset the Tab


----------



## mrintech (May 17, 2012)

This thread is a hit

Congrats Tenida


----------



## Tenida (May 17, 2012)

mrintech said:


> This thread is a hit
> 
> Congrats Tenida



Thanks buddy


----------



## mrintech (May 17, 2012)

EDIT


The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 5 characters.


----------



## jd91 (May 17, 2012)

microdroid said:


> Tenida said:
> 
> 
> > Test the 32 GB  micro-SD card in other devices like card reader or mobile. Or you can insert any spare micro-SD card that you will find in mobile phone.
> ...


----------



## Tenida (May 17, 2012)

microdroid said:


> Tenida said:
> 
> 
> > Test the 32 GB  micro-SD card in other devices like card reader or mobile. Or you can insert any spare micro-SD card that you will find in mobile phone.
> ...


----------



## d3b (May 18, 2012)

Awsum review.

But on youtube a video showed that browsing in funbook is slow and pinch zoom is not that smooth.
Also is keyboard like this on DOMO nCase K6 - Mini USB Connector Keyboard and Carry Case for 7" Tablets. Fits Slate N9 and X3D . Buy Best DOMO nCase K6 - Mini USB Connector Keyboard and Carry Case for 7" Tablets. Fits Slate N9 and X3D at Lowest Price Online available for micromax funtab?

Can I use USB storage and USB Bluetooth with this device? 
And lastly, what about rooting this device?


----------



## kumar_sk3 (May 18, 2012)

sid_xD said:


> I too had this problem 2 times with my reliance netconnect.
> i observed that the tablet switched off when the battery around 30%.
> but when the battery was good like 80% the tab didnt turnoff...so try it out....n do tell me.



Hi Sir,

The problem is not solved. Micromax Funbook is still getting switch off after 5 minutes of accessing Internet and gets on only after connecting to power supply. My battery is 88% charged..still the problem is there....please HELP!!


----------



## varunparakh (May 18, 2012)

sganguly said:


> how did u fix stuff !! I have funbook too, flashed to custom ROM (latest for 0.3 MP) from eyeoncomputer....but 3g dongles are not wotking..can u help me?



Opt for Y, when it asks to disable phone services, to save battery. 

That is what, i fixed, had disabled them for the first time. Re-flashed it then.

Else, you may give this a shot. [ROM]JetMOD™ 5.0|Micromax Funbook|An Indiedevers Project| init.d|Smooth|Sleek|Light - xda-developers


----------



## shuvabrata (May 18, 2012)

Guys,

I have recently bought a Micromax Funbook. So far it has been good and i am completely happy with the value for money that it provides. However, these are the problems that i am facing. Would require your help to get these sorted out.

1. I have a Reliance Netconnect dongle (Huawei EC1260). Funbook is not recognizing this. I am unable to save a new APN with this. How do i do that?

2. When i boot into recovery (by pressing menu and power), i am unable to navigate using the volume rocker key. Is there any other way?

3. Among the new custom / other ROMs, which ones work with the dongle that i mentioned above? Can you please confirm?

Many thanks in advance.

regards,
Nandi


----------



## firingpistonz (May 18, 2012)

GUYS NEED A FAVOUR.

I had backed up GoogleServicesFramework.apk and talk.apk from the stock ROM in the Micromax Funbook and replaced them from a ICS ROM. The backup got corrupted and now I'm not able to access Gmail or the Play Store (crashes). 

So please, can someone share the above files from the stock ROM.


----------



## enticer86 (May 18, 2012)

Hi guys, finally got time to spend with my tablet.
Noticed a few changes after modding:
1. Temple Run stopped working - after googling a bit I found the cure is hitting the "back" key while in game
2. Can install yahoo messenger video chat plugin now (however the video chats still do not work- any idea why?)


----------



## jd91 (May 18, 2012)

d3b said:


> Awsum review.
> 
> But on youtube a video showed that browsing in funbook is slow and pinch zoom is not that smooth.
> Also is keyboard like this on DOMO nCase K6 - Mini USB Connector Keyboard and Carry Case for 7" Tablets. Fits Slate N9 and X3D . Buy Best DOMO nCase K6 - Mini USB Connector Keyboard and Carry Case for 7" Tablets. Fits Slate N9 and X3D at Lowest Price Online available for micromax funtab?
> ...



browsing and pinch zoom is 8/10 using dolphine hd browser
yes you can use usb port for charging, mass storage, ethernet dongle, 3g/2g dongle(tried them myself without rooting). usb bluetooth not working till now but sure some geek will comeout with a driver.


----------



## jd91 (May 18, 2012)

Charley said:


> I don't understand this.
> 
> *Warranty -  90 days Carry In.  Free Pick Up for DOA with 7 days of receipt.*
> 
> ...



warranty 90 days carry in means 90 days warranty provided you have to carry your device to there sevice center.
Free Pick Up for DOA with 7 days of receipt means doa (dead on arrival) they will provide free pickup and delivery within 7 days of receipt. doa will apply to any malfunction (not necessarily dead) detected within 7 days of use or receipt.



d3b said:


> Awsum review.
> 
> But on youtube a video showed that browsing in funbook is slow and pinch zoom is not that smooth.
> Also is keyboard like this on DOMO nCase K6 - Mini USB Connector Keyboard and Carry Case for 7" Tablets. Fits Slate N9 and X3D . Buy Best DOMO nCase K6 - Mini USB Connector Keyboard and Carry Case for 7" Tablets. Fits Slate N9 and X3D at Lowest Price Online available for micromax funtab?
> ...



browsing and pinch zoom 7/10 using dolphine hd browser.
mini usb port can be used for charging, mass storage, ethernet dongel, 3g/2g dongle (tried them myself without rooting the device). bluetooth dongle not working till now but sure someone will comeout with drivers.


----------



## rajan1311 (May 18, 2012)

Charley said:


> I don't understand this.
> 
> *Warranty -  90 days Carry In.  Free Pick Up for DOA with 7 days of receipt.*
> 
> ...



means you will have to ship it to them in case of any issues. That costs around Rs100. So it has essentially a 3 month warranty.

DOA - dead on arrival

Ill be getting it in a few days, will post the review then...


----------



## d3b (May 19, 2012)

Ordered Finally.

*Micromax Funbook (Slate Grey) -RsRs.6499
Transcend MicroSD 16GB Class 10-Rs.895*
from Snapdeal.
Too bad that the black one is outta stock and didn't get any coupon.

Now I need a good carry case(with or without keyboard). Can you people suggest some site other than ebay? (I was an ebay customer for 3 years but I know ebay price are high as it is a 3rd party seller. Evreything I bought on ebay are cheaper on local market and other sites.)
_
Can't wait to get my hands on...._


----------



## varunparakh (May 19, 2012)

Guys, need to install Fifa 12, give me the working script for SD to extSD, which you have already used!


----------



## maverik (May 20, 2012)

Has any1 tried any bluetooth dongle?
Is our device compatible wit any bluetooth dongle???


----------



## rajan1311 (May 20, 2012)

why the heck was tenida banned?


----------



## dipesh2k100 (May 21, 2012)

How is the combination of MM Funbook and Micromax Mi-Fi in 8999/-. 

Snapdeal has the offer check Micromax Funbook (Slate Grey) with Mi-Fi Router - Buy Tablet PC Online @ Lowest Prices on Snapdeal.com

Please let me know what to do..i am thinking of ordering MM FB today plz help ??


----------



## aviatcogni (May 21, 2012)

rajan1311 said:


> why the heck was tenida banned?



What ??????? Why ?????


----------



## ajayritik (May 21, 2012)

rajan1311 said:


> why the heck was tenida banned?





aviatcogni said:


> What ??????? Why ?????



Really? What was the reason?


----------



## d3b (May 21, 2012)

Does funbook comes with screenguard?
Can anyone suggests me a screenguard and a nice pouch for this tab?

Ordered 19th May, but don't know why this time Snapdeal hasn't send me the funbook yet, can't wait any longer...

and too bad that tenida is banned, without his info's, mayb we wouldn't even buy this tablet...



*__________________
| HP DV6 6165TX, 8GB , 750GB HDD | Presario V6409TU, 3GB, 320GB HDD |
| ASUS P320 | SAMSUNG Corby Plus |
| Design Tablet PF1209 | Pen Tablet 4030U |
| WD Elements 500 GB | Transcend 600 16GB | Sandisk Cruzerblade 8 GB |
| Micromax Funbook (Ordered) |*


----------



## maverik (May 21, 2012)

I had kept a pattern Generator for my security Purpose.
I tried to unlocked by the pattern i had recorded but it said that unproper pattern.
After that it is asking for my gmail ID & password. I give you my ID and password so that you can verify that i have not forgot my ID &  password, but device is telling incorrect.
Now the problem is that local service centre people are too rude and they are not having skilled technician.
In front of me he took my tablet and went to nearby samsung service centre to show him.
That person damaged my charging port and opend my device and i know very well that the kid(technician) would have done severe damage to other parts as well.
Over that they told me, to keep ny device there and they dont knw how much days they can take to update the software.
Over that i asked them to give me approxiamte time to mend it.
They said they dont know..!!! 
I told them i would complain to the company for it.
They said, "Ap se jo hota hai vo kar lo"
What to do ?
Same mail i have sent to company..
What to do... plz any1 tell me how shud i proceed?? Shud i flash it by my self?? These people are also asking for 400 Rs..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 21, 2012)

@d3b Yes Funbook comes with screenguard. Well for pouch, please check this thread, there are many links that have been already shared by our members.

*@All Yes Tenida is banned for 5 days for misusing the Reputation System for passing messages like "ignore idiots like ABC", "ABC is a ****" etc.*



maverik said:


> I had kept a pattern Generator for my security Purpose.
> I tried to unlocked by the pattern i had recorded but it said that unproper pattern.
> After that it is asking for my gmail ID & password. I give you my ID and password so that you can verify that i have not forgot my ID &  password, but device is telling incorrect.
> Now the problem is that local service centre people are too rude and they are not having skilled technician.
> ...



So what is the state of the device..?? Is the Charging Port damaged..??

In my opinion you may flash the device yourself.

But ofcourse you should mail the company about your experience. Because if service center people damages something, that's the responsibility of their company.


----------



## maverik (May 21, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> @d3b Yes Funbook comes with screenguard. Well for pouch, please check this thread, there are many links that have been already shared by our members.
> 
> *@All Yes Tenida is banned for 5 days for misusing the Reputation System for passing messages like "ignore idiots like ABC", "ABC is a ****" etc.*
> 
> ...





Charging port is fine..!!
and yea, i read ur posts, drivers downloading in process, i read all the steps, bt what is makin me worried is,
as i cant operate the device so hw wud i turn it into debugging mode..
also, plz masrk me the which speific steps should i follow. 
Let me tel you tht device switches on, charges but nothing more i can do...
Thanx 4 ur support dude...
u simply rock....


----------



## Paylaram (May 21, 2012)

was busy for the last week and didn't get time to play with my FB.

I bought a sandisk 16gb card for it from flipkart, since 32 gb is out of stock. it gives info about some set up to be d/l from sandisk website. what is it for ? do I need it ?


----------



## batman (May 21, 2012)

Paylaram said:


> was busy for the last week and didn't get time to play with my FB.
> 
> I bought a sandisk 16gb card for it from flipkart, since 32 gb is out of stock. it gives info about some set up to be d/l from sandisk website. what is it for ? do I need it ?



I think it is some software for transferring files..Something like a media manager..But you wont need it..You can directly transfer files to memory card by connecting to PC and enabling USB storage on in the tablet.


----------



## Paylaram (May 21, 2012)

thanks. btw, is there anyway to hide my online status in android gmail app ? 

it's extremely annoying having to answer to people I dont want to. (nm, found it. you have to disable contact sync)


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 21, 2012)

maverik said:


> Charging port is fine..!!
> and yea, i read ur posts, drivers downloading in process, i read all the steps, bt what is makin me worried is,
> as i cant operate the device so hw wud i turn it into debugging mode..
> also, plz masrk me the which speific steps should i follow.
> ...



Well I'm sorry to say that, if you can't operate the device their is no way to turn on USB Debugging.


----------



## Paylaram (May 21, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> .....


in my XP dev manager identified it as android device under 'other devices' but when I clicked 'update driver' it is asking me to select device type.

what option do I select here ? the options are 1394 debugger device, 61883 debugger device, disk drives etc. (long list)

I tried w/o selecting one but I keep getting options for CD rom. in the final step it was looking for a file with .inf extension and couldn't identify drivers in ADB folder.

p.s. in my computer the device shows up as 3 separate removable disks with labels I, J and K.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 21, 2012)

Paylaram said:


> in my XP dev manager identified it as android device under 'other devices' but when I clicked 'update driver' it is asking me to select device type.
> 
> what option do I select here ? the options are 1394 debugger device, 61883 debugger device, disk drives etc. (long list)
> 
> ...



Can you please post a screenshot..??

I'm using Windows 7 and not aware of this thing.

Well 3 drives are normal, One for Internal ROM, 2nd one for Internal SD Card, 3rd one is the Ext. SD Card.


----------



## dipesh2k100 (May 22, 2012)

Finally yesterday evening ordered my first android device MM FB with MM mi-fi router...

Add: Micromax Funbook (Slate Grey) with Mi-Fi Router - Buy Tablet PC Online @ Lowest Prices on Snapdeal.com

waiting for 28th May now ..


----------



## chavar (May 22, 2012)

*shutdown when using USB cable*

This is for folks suffering from funbook shutdown when using min USB to USB cable provided by micromax.

The metal shield around the USB pins in funbook is connected to ground (-ve). In the cable, the shield is connected to +ve pin. So when you insert the cable, this creates a short between +ve and -ve and funbook shuts down. As a temporary fix I wrapped a layer of cello tape around the shield on the cable so that it does not make contact with the shield on funbook USB socket. Now it works perfectly. Be careful when inserting the cable, otherwise cello tape will move/tear and it'll short.

I'm not sure this is a fault with all the cables or only a few people have this problem. I felt the problem was intermittent in the initial days and became worse later. It takes a little longer to shutdown if you are charging. Not sure if that was the case when I tried earlier or the short in the cable got worse later.

Also got a USB GPS module working with funbook. Had to compile cdc-acm kernel module for that. More on that later.


----------



## maverik (May 22, 2012)

thank u all, who have postd related the flashing proces...
i hav got my tablet working againg and it was so easy only coz of u ppl...
That fool of micromax dint knw this much also..
Although, thr is a small in ths new OS is tht, its graphics r so low that pixels r visibl such it seems tht screen is of very bad qualitty...
so wht to do abt graphics??
also ket me tell tht i havnt installed scripts, wht is it for?


----------



## techlover (May 22, 2012)

Micromax Funbook finally available on flipkart  
Micromax Funbook | Tablet | Flipkart.com


----------



## SahilAr (May 22, 2012)

techlover said:


> Micromax Funbook finally available on flipkart
> Micromax Funbook | Tablet | Flipkart.com



Ya,it is available but not in Slate Gray color


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 22, 2012)

maverik said:


> thank u all, who have postd related the flashing proces...
> i hav got my tablet working againg and it was so easy only coz of u ppl...
> That fool of micromax dint knw this much also..
> Although, thr is a small in ths new OS is tht, its graphics r so low that pixels r visibl such it seems tht screen is of very bad qualitty...
> ...



Install the script, otherwise you'll miss all the fun man 

It'll fix many problems along with updating GAPPS and doing many things.

Flashed [ROM] Fun Series v1 - Custom Rom for Micromax Funbook ICS 4.0.3 - xda-developers

Awesome ROM 

Flash this if you want to get rid from Laggyness


----------



## SmoothCriminal (May 22, 2012)

Guys, This is a long thread. I saw this tablet for sale for 5500. Thinking of buying it.

I hope I won't be disappointed with this~


----------



## rajan1311 (May 22, 2012)

anyone thinking of getting a budget tab must wait for a week...something awesome is coming at the same price range...sorry I can not reveal it right now.. !!


----------



## techlover (May 22, 2012)

rajan1311 said:


> anyone thinking of getting a budget tab must wait for a week...something awesome is coming at the same price range...sorry I can not reveal it right now.. !!



karbonn smart tab1 ? ..


----------



## rajan1311 (May 22, 2012)

jeez no..


----------



## Charley (May 22, 2012)

rajan1311 said:


> anyone thinking of getting a budget tab must wait for a week...something awesome is coming at the same price range...sorry I can not reveal it right now.. !!



Maybe Onda and Veedee


----------



## rajan1311 (May 22, 2012)

Not exactly...


----------



## icebags (May 22, 2012)

SmoothCriminal said:


> Guys, This is a long thread. I saw this tablet for sale for 5500. Thinking of buying it.
> 
> I hope I won't be disappointed with this~



where did you see that ? any online site ? snapdeal still shows 6499.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (May 22, 2012)

I got offer from Homeshop18.com for this tab pre-order at Rs 5500 in my mailbox
www.homeshop18.com


----------



## saswat23 (May 22, 2012)

Get Micromax Funbook for just 5.5k here:
www.homeshop18.com


----------



## icebags (May 22, 2012)

thanks for the link people, but what does it mean "Will be live at 12 O'clock tonight" ? will i have to go their site @ 12 o clock ?


----------



## rajan1311 (May 22, 2012)

yup...guess so..will be limited stock..


----------



## icebags (May 23, 2012)

it's 12:08 and that did not work


----------



## hapdtop (May 23, 2012)

its there...I managed to get it for 5700....

Use any of these coupons 
             GCI5TBPFBF8F 	Rs.5500
Offer #2 	GCGFPATDEDUB 	Rs.5600
Offer #3 	GCE3ZFP2GZCK 	Rs.5700
Offer #4 	GCE2UBVSDUNF 	Rs.5800
Offer #5 	GC8JDA9QF3AE 	Rs.5899
Offer #6 	GCE5DJKC29ZU 	Rs.5999
Offer #7 	GCM2HP5ES8M5 	Rs.6099
Offer #8 	GCTC53K5INH8


----------



## icebags (May 23, 2012)

understood, thanks.

any feedback on funbook delivery service from hs18? is it hastle free or troubles like waiting, damaged package/product involved ?


----------



## Tenida (May 23, 2012)

icebags said:


> understood, thanks.
> 
> any feedback on funbook delivery service from hs18? is it hastle free or troubles like waiting, damaged package/product involved ?



*About HS18*
My first order related to Domo case for Funbook was good. It took me about 3 days to ship it to my location. But I am facing problem on my 2nd order.  After waiting for 7 days my order  still not dispatched. Submitted a ticket too, but still not received any mail from them. Pretty bad service I guess.

Still you have better option:  
Funbook is available at Flipkart or you can also buy locally from R.G Cellular or  M.D Computers.(Kolkata)


----------



## varunparakh (May 23, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Install the script, otherwise you'll miss all the fun man
> 
> It'll fix many problems along with updating GAPPS and doing many things.
> 
> ...



Compare it with the one by eyeoncomputers, if you have used it!



Tenida said:


> *About HS18*
> My first order related to Domo case for Funbook was good. It took me about 3 days to ship it to my location. But I am facing problem on my 2nd order.  After waiting for 7 days my order  still not dispatched. Submitted a ticket too, but still not received any mail from them. Pretty bad service I guess.
> 
> Still you have better option:
> Funbook is available at Flipkart or you can also buy locally from R.G Cellular or  M.D Computers.(Kolkata)



+1, even i had ordered the same case.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 23, 2012)

@varunparakh It's based on that ROM by eyeoncomputers i.e. Momo9. And much faster and smooth than the stock Momo9.

I was at Momo9 latest ROM till yesterday


----------



## azzu (May 23, 2012)

got my funbook locked with incorrect pattern inputs..
now as its not connected to internet thru wifi i cant sign in ..
i want to factory reset the Funbook.
so i hold option and power button and boot into recovery mode but iam unable to select the options there ( unable to move up and down with volume + , - keys , Although the keys are working perfectly , have checked it after turning it on..) 
any help guys..
iam sitting with a perfectly looking but non -functional brick from last 24 hours tried all workarounds nothings working


----------



## Tenida (May 23, 2012)

azzu said:


> got my funbook locked with incorrect pattern inputs..
> now as its not connected to internet thru wifi i cant sign in ..
> i want to factory reset the Funbook.
> so i hold option and power button and boot into recovery mode but iam unable to select the options there ( unable to move up and down with volume + , - keys , Although the keys are working perfectly , have checked it after turning it on..)
> ...



Can you post this in XDA forum?? Or you can ask *SAM*


----------



## dingdong (May 23, 2012)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/155854-micromax-funbook-review-4.html#post1658678



hapdtop said:


> its there...I managed to get it for 5700....
> 
> Use any of these coupons
> GCI5TBPFBF8F 	Rs.5500
> ...



very kind of you thanks.but these coupons applicable where?

guys please suggest 
1.playbook
2.Onda Vi10
3.iberry auxus


----------



## Tenida (May 23, 2012)

dingdong said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/155854-micromax-funbook-review-4.html#post1658678
> 
> 
> 
> very kind of you thanks.but these coupons applicable where?



In homeshop18


----------



## dingdong (May 23, 2012)

Tenida said:


> In homeshop18



guys please suggest
1.playbook
2.Onda Vi10
3.iberry auxus 
4.funbook
you overlooked this.Anyways are you sure about micromax?please go here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/155854-micromax-funbook-review-4.html#post1658678 .

Only problem now is the internet in that funbook.


----------



## aviatcogni (May 23, 2012)

dingdong said:


> guys please suggest
> 1.playbook
> 2.Onda Vi10
> 3.iberry auxus
> ...



Adding more to ur confusion 

Check this out..

Angel Pad, Cheapest but the best TABLET Computer of the World


----------



## dingdong (May 23, 2012)

alright then which one to go for.


----------



## Tenida (May 23, 2012)

dingdong said:


> alright then which one to go for.



Don't confuse get the funbook eyes closed within 7k.  (till now)
Reason its far better than others at same price category.

6-8k
Micromax funbook
8-10K
iberry Auxus AX02
Onda vi10 

11-12K
Ainol Nova7 Elf
¤1024*600 Resooution screen
¤1GB of Ram
¤8GB onboard storage
¤ 3800 mah battery
12-14K
Ainol Nova 7 Aurora
¤ 7'' inch ips panel display with 1024*600
Rest same as ELF.


----------



## dingdong (May 23, 2012)

^^then think i have got it.Now explain the net connection pls what should be done?


----------



## Tenida (May 23, 2012)

dingdong said:


> ^^then think i have got it.Now explain the net connection pls what should be done?



There is no net problem in MMX FB. Lot of dongle is supported by FB is already mentioned by many user here. It also  support wifi  so you have facility to connect the net.


----------



## jd91 (May 23, 2012)

Tenida said:


> There is no net problem in MMX FB. Lot of dongle is supported by FB is already mentioned by many user here. It also support wifi also so you have facility to connect the net.



welcome back


----------



## Tenida (May 23, 2012)

jd91 said:


> welcome back



Thanks buddy


----------



## rajan1311 (May 23, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Thanks buddy



its his birthday guys


----------



## icebags (May 23, 2012)

Tenida said:


> *About HS18*
> My first order related to Domo case for Funbook was good. It took me about 3 days to ship it to my location. But I am facing problem on my 2nd order.  After waiting for 7 days my order  still not dispatched. Submitted a ticket too, but still not received any mail from them. Pretty bad service I guess.
> 
> Still you have better option:
> Funbook is available at Flipkart or you can also buy locally from R.G Cellular or  M.D Computers.(Kolkata)



thanks tenida, i thought about ordering from hs18 today, but can decide again. many people have posed many issues. what are prices for it locally in the shops u mentioned ?


----------



## Tenida (May 24, 2012)

icebags said:


> thanks tenida, i thought about ordering from hs18 today, but can decide again. many people have posed many issues. what are prices for it locally in the shops u mentioned ?



RG Cellular quoting 6499
MD Computer 6749  (They quote always higher than the other store)

But still it safe buying locally as you can check everything is okay or not before handing over the money.


----------



## iSLaND (May 24, 2012)

suggest me a good cover(case) with keyboard. 
i see few available in ebay india. cost around 550 incl shipping.
will it be compatible? anyone tried?


----------



## Tenida (May 24, 2012)

iSLaND said:


> suggest me a good cover(case) with keyboard.
> i see few available in ebay india. cost around 550 incl shipping.
> will it be compatible? anyone tried?



Yes it will be compatible. Keyboard require a usb connection which can access with help of converter on MMX FB. 

See *here* for pics


----------



## adithya72 (May 24, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Yes it will be compatible. Keyboard require a usb connection which can access with help of converter on MMX FB.
> 
> See *here* for pics



How is the quality of these case with Key board..
Suggest me some thing good ..? i am searching for case very badly


----------



## dipesh2k100 (May 24, 2012)

Finally got my Micromax Funbook delivered, Also got the Micromax Mi-Fi.... Happy


----------



## dingdong (May 24, 2012)

how is the battery life guys.
The advertisement of it is cheap.


----------



## hapdtop (May 24, 2012)

Bought two during that mad rush yesterday from homeshop...got em at 5.7k and 6k. Now thinking what to do with the second one.....
They have shipped both thru bluedart
Now waiting for the tab


----------



## aviatcogni (May 24, 2012)

aviatcogni said:


> Adding more to ur confusion
> 
> Check this out..
> 
> Angel Pad, Cheapest but the best TABLET Computer of the World



Guys ..whats ur thought on this?



aviatcogni said:


> Guys ..whats ur thought on this?



Lol..People are saying this is fake..And my frnd ordered it..Yesterday...Poor guy....


----------



## dipesh2k100 (May 24, 2012)

How to delete the lectures from funbook..please give the path ??


----------



## Charley (May 24, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Onda vi10
> 
> 11-12K



But here Rs. 8990/-

Buy Onda Vi10 elite 7" HD Tablet 1GB / 8GB • VeedeeDirect



rajan1311 said:


> Not exactly...



Should I still wait or get FB from Flipkart ? 



rajan1311 said:


> anyone thinking of getting a budget tab must wait for a week...something awesome is coming at the same price range...sorry I can not reveal it right now.. !!






Tenida said:


> Don't confuse get the funbook eyes closed within 7k.  (till now)



There is VeeDee D10e, D 10s, D10 for less than 7k


----------



## jujubi123 (May 24, 2012)

Hi There,

I have Funbook and Tata Photon 3G e-stick. 
Is it possible to get my FB connected with it?
I tried it but could not succeed. 
There are some threads which talks about this connection issue, But I got no clear picture.
Can somebody help on this regard.


----------



## Abhi191 (May 24, 2012)

Dhruv tablet

I think this is the same as Micromax tablet,, but they are giving it for Rs.4999 only..!!!!

Although don't know how is their service..


----------



## icebags (May 24, 2012)

Tenida said:


> RG Cellular quoting 6499
> MD Computer 6749  (They quote always higher than the other store)
> 
> But still it safe buying locally as you can check everything is okay or not before handing over the money.



hmmm RG is out of stock and hs18 is not shipping to kolkata. lol. 
searched few other shops locally, no one has it. just thinking where to search now. would be good if flipkart had some discounts, like hs18 price was attractive @ 6k . 

:/


----------



## Tenida (May 24, 2012)

^^Buying from Flipkart is the best option imo.


----------



## d3b (May 25, 2012)

Tenida said:


> *Credit goes to krishnandu.sarkar*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I finally goy my fun book today.. Enjoying it... 
But I can't backup the stock rom, there is option for restoring, but no option of backup...
These are the options I'm getting...
1.reboot system now
2.apply update from external storage
3.wipe data/factory reset
4.wipe cache partition
5.apply update from cache

Where is backup option anyway? I have done all the steps above exactly.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 25, 2012)

^^Is it showing CWM-Based Recovery v5.5.0.4..??


----------



## dingdong (May 25, 2012)

which shops sells it.Not everyone i suppose.

i dont want to get it from online and repent like others.I want to inspect it first hand before getting it.Thanks to others too for warning about its online purchase.


----------



## Tribalgeek (May 25, 2012)

Guys suggest me good screen guard  for the funbook.

How about this

nCase PSP-BB-Playbook Screen Protector for BlackBerry Playbook


----------



## noob (May 25, 2012)

which is the best ROM for Micromax funbook ? I am flashing my friends tablet on Monday.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 25, 2012)

noob said:


> which is the best ROM for Micromax funbook ? I am flashing my friends tablet on Monday.



Flash [ROM] Fun Series v1 - Custom Rom for Micromax Funbook ICS 4.0.3 - xda-developers


----------



## d3b (May 25, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ^^Is it showing CWM-Based Recovery v5.5.0.4..??



No, when started by pressing Option+On , a menu comes up..

*Android system recovery<3e>

Android system recovery utility (EVP: vol up/vol down, home, enter)

reboot system now
apply update from external storage
wipe data/factory reset
wipe cache partition
apply update from cache*

_3. Go to Play Store and download Superuser.
4. Go to Superuser App > Settings > Su Binary > Install the Binary
5. Reboot._

_I downloaded Superuser v3.0.7 (41)
I went to the round icon on the upper right, then, under General, updated the *Su binary v3.0.3.2*. Is it that what is needed?_

When I'm running _recovery-install.bat_ , its giving me 'access denied' messages(ran with admin privilege, updated drivers as instructed)



*__________________
| HP DV6 6165TX, 8GB , 750GB HDD | Presario V6409TU, 3GB, 320GB HDD |
| ASUS P320 | SAMSUNG Corby Plus |
| Design Tablet PF1209 | Pen Tablet 4030U |
| WD Elements 500 GB | Transcend 600 16GB | Sandisk Cruzerblade 8 GB |
| Micromax Funbook (Ordered) |*


----------



## SahilAr (May 25, 2012)

Tenida said:


> ^^Buying from Flipkart is the best option imo.



But for those who want it in slate gray,flipkart might not be for them.
Otherwise,Flipkart is really very robust,i trust them in comparison with any other..either it be letsbuy or any!!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 25, 2012)

d3b said:


> No, when started by pressing Option+On , a menu comes up..
> 
> *Android system recovery<3e>
> 
> ...



Well I guess you didn't flashed CWM. You need to flash CWM. Follow the tutorial step by step.

Simply rebooting to Stock Recovery won't help.

First install CWM (Custom) Recovery then boot in to Custom Recovery and forward.


----------



## d3b (May 25, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Well I guess you didn't flashed CWM. You need to flash CWM. Follow the tutorial step by step.
> 
> Simply rebooting to Stock Recovery won't help.
> 
> First install CWM (Custom) Recovery then boot in to Custom Recovery and forward.



I wanted to *backup my stock rom* before flashing. Sorry, I am new to android, it might sound little funny. 



*__________________
| HP DV6 6165TX, 8GB , 750GB HDD | Presario V6409TU, 3GB, 320GB HDD |
| ASUS P320 | SAMSUNG Corby Plus |
| Design Tablet PF1209 | Pen Tablet 4030U |
| WD Elements 500 GB | Transcend 600 16GB | Sandisk Cruzerblade 8 GB |
| Micromax Funbook (Ordered) |*


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 26, 2012)

Lol no. Its good to clear your doubts before proceeding. Follow the tutorial to install CWM Recovery and Backup Stock ROM.

Well you need to flash recovery in order to backup stock rom. Without flashing recovery you can't proceed to anything.


----------



## d3b (May 26, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Lol no. Its good to clear your doubts before proceeding. Follow the tutorial to install CWM Recovery and Backup Stock ROM.
> 
> Well you need to flash recovery in order to backup stock rom. Without flashing recovery you can't proceed to anything.



*
adb shell "cat /data/recovery.img > /dev/block/nandg; sync"*
/system/bin/sh: cannot create /dev/block/nandg: Permission denied

I changed permission of the _/data_ and _/dev_ folder manually by "Root Browser". Couldn't change permission of */dev/block/nandg
*. Also tried from adb shell, no permission allowed.

Mayb it a problem with new funbook tablets.



*__________________
| HP DV6 6165TX, 8GB , 750GB HDD | Presario V6409TU, 3GB, 320GB HDD |
| ASUS P320 | SAMSUNG Corby Plus |
| Design Tablet PF1209 | Pen Tablet 4030U |
| WD Elements 500 GB | Transcend 600 16GB | Sandisk Cruzerblade 8 GB |
| Micromax Funbook (Ordered) |*


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 26, 2012)

Well, looks like something is wrong with this.

I'd suggest you to head over to XDA and post these things.


----------



## suvingha (May 26, 2012)

i bought it a week ago..
got it day before yesterday.
i urgently need to buy a case. a diary case would be the best...
please post the link to the product...

also i have a large ebook collection in .lit format.does anyone know about any android app that supports .lit format???
Thanks.


----------



## d3b (May 26, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Well, looks like something is wrong with this.
> 
> I'd suggest you to head over to XDA and post these things.



the problem solved by

```
adb shell
su
chmod 777 /data
chmod 777 /dev/block/nandg
```

now i'm searching for a rom which has usb bluetooth/ and or samsung usb modem support.

_I think I now have the privilege to be in the *Micromax Funbook Owner List*_


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 26, 2012)

Wow..!! Nice 

Well there are not much of Custom ROM's to choose from.

I guess you have to choose between Momo9, JetMod and Fun Series.

QWare is not that good.


----------



## Tenida (May 26, 2012)

@d3b- Added you to FB owner list


----------



## SahilAr (May 26, 2012)

Tenida said:


> @d3b- Added you to FB owner list



Now add me too


----------



## d3b (May 26, 2012)

@Tenida: Thanks man...

This tablet is just amazing. For the price and the config, all my friends are planning to buy this. This will be the *biggest selling tablet in India* this year, I guess.


----------



## Tenida (May 26, 2012)

SahilAr said:


> Now add me too



Ok. But what about the ipad3?? You planning to buy it na?



d3b said:


> @Tenida: Thanks man...
> 
> This tablet is just amazing. For the price and the config, all my friends are planning to buy this. This will be the *biggest selling tablet in India* this year, I guess.



Yes it is. Its selling like hotcake everywhere. This thread and my review also helped MMX FB to sell well. Btw. Micromax should give me something as a gift  for this huge success


----------



## Charley (May 26, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Btw. Micromax should give me something as a gift  for this huge success



Does MMX know there is a forum like this ?


----------



## Tenida (May 26, 2012)

Charley said:


> Does MMX know there is a forum like this ?



Yes


----------



## hard_rock (May 26, 2012)

Got my FB from flipkart just in 2 days of booking...

Guys...tell me one thing.. Will the screenguard be pre applied to the screen or comes with box separately..Box was sealed with micromax hologram..But the screenguard is already put on screen with few bubbles..


----------



## Tenida (May 26, 2012)

hard_rock said:


> Got my FB from flipkart just in 2 days of booking...
> 
> Guys...tell me one thing.. Will the screenguard be pre applied to the screen or comes with box separately..Box was sealed with micromax hologram..But the screenguard is already put on screen with few bubbles..



Screen-guard comes pre-installed


----------



## hard_rock (May 26, 2012)

Thank god...I was about to raise a complaint in flipkart..Buggers have not put the screenguard properly...Bit of scratshs here n there and bubbles..have to get a new screenguard!


----------



## Tenida (May 26, 2012)

hard_rock said:


> Thank god...I was about to raise a complaint in flipkart..Buggers have not put the screenguard properly...Bit of scratshs here n there and bubbles..have to get a new screenguard!



Its not FK fault


----------



## d3b (May 26, 2012)

I am having a little problem with *MOM9 ROM*. Google Play crashes continuously, tried different versions but of no vail. I tried to restore to stock rom using *CWM*, but restore stopped with _error while restoring */system* image_. Tried restoring with *SD/int SD/USB* but failed with same error. I have the stock rom back up but of no use. I had my tab stalked completely, then I reinstalled *MOM9*. Anyone have any solution for this?
*Fixing Google Play
Restore stock rom*


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 26, 2012)

I strongly advise to use Fun Series ROM v1.

Though I didn't faced any problem with Google Play as you are saying on Momo9 ROM.

Try Settings > Accounts and Sync > Remove the Accounts and signing in again.

BTW Did your ROM backed up correctly..?? Otherwise CWM should not have problem restoring the ROM.


----------



## Tribalgeek (May 27, 2012)

hard_rock said:


> Thank god...I was about to raise a complaint in flipkart..Buggers have not put the screenguard properly...Bit of scratshs here n there and bubbles..have to get a new screenguard!



Will this be compatible?

ncase-psp-bb-playbook-screen-protector-blackberry-playbook


----------



## Tenida (May 27, 2012)

Get this 
Micromax FunBook P300 Scratch Guard Screen Guard Screen Protector | eBay

or 
Costly one
ORIGINAL ScratchGard Screen Guard for Micromax P300 / FUNBOOK | eBay


----------



## d3b (May 27, 2012)

_Is there a way to change the boot logo of custom/stock rom? I liked the stock micromax logo. Micromax funbook has two version of boot screens- white and black. Can someone give me the 
*system.ext4.tar* file back up via CWM which have the black boot screen*(not boot.img)*

Another thing, can anyone tell me how to remove CWM, and put stock recovery again on the tab?




*the DROID thing is little different than what I thought...LOLZ*

Click to expand...

_


----------



## rajnusker (May 27, 2012)

Just saw a Micromax Funbook, 1080p videos plays butter-smooth but screen quality is nothing special.


----------



## rajan1311 (May 27, 2012)

Charley said:


> But here Rs. 8990/-
> 
> Buy Onda Vi10 elite 7" HD Tablet 1GB / 8GB • VeedeeDirect



I think the Vi10 is a good product...if its build quality is anything like the Vi40 which I got, then its definitely better in that price segment (7k-9k)...but do confirm stocks before you book it..


----------



## Tenida (May 27, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> Just saw a Micromax Funbook, 1080p videos plays butter-smooth but screen quality is nothing special.



What kind of screen do you expect on 6.5k?? Moreover no fb owner having problem with screen quality.


----------



## rajan1311 (May 27, 2012)

Tenida said:


> What kind of screen do you expect on 6.5k?? Moreover no fb owner having problem with screen quality.



agreed. If you want a better screen, just pay more..elf 2 maybe?


----------



## Tenida (May 27, 2012)

rajan1311 said:


> agreed. If you want a better screen, just pay more..elf 2 maybe?



Yeah Elf II or Aurora II (with IPS panel )


----------



## deathblade (May 27, 2012)

new ainol novo 7 tornado with 1gb ram for rs 6k here is the link:
 Ainol Novo 7 Tornados Android 4.0 7" Tablet PC better than paladin advance basic | eBay


----------



## rajan1311 (May 27, 2012)

deathblade said:


> new ainol novo 7 tornado with 1gb ram for rs 6k here is the link:
> Ainol Novo 7 Tornados Android 4.0 7" Tablet PC better than paladin advance basic | eBay



thats nice..

btw, is that seller jainex from bangalore by any chance?


----------



## deathblade (May 27, 2012)

don't know the details of the seller!!


----------



## batman (May 27, 2012)

I think funbook has done good business for micromax..Any figures they have released?


----------



## SahilAr (May 27, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Ok. But what about the ipad3?? You planning to buy it na?


Dropped the idea to waste money on Gadgets till i become employed rather then relying on parents money for such things
And i also came to knew it that Tablets are not a "Necessity" if one already has a Laptop..it's just a Luxury


----------



## dotsuicide (May 28, 2012)

*Wifi adhoc*

Hello everyone. I was planning to buy the funbook today but then I found out ICS doesn't support wifi adhoc. The only way I could access internet on this is through the wifi on my laptop or smartphone. So can anyone tell if there is any other way around this? Also, can installing the custom rom make adhoc wifi work?


----------



## Orionz (May 28, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I strongly advise to use Fun Series ROM v1.




right now i am on 97F1-D1-H2-H01-N413.20120314 (not facing any problem .... is Fun Series ROM v1 is really good than this one.


----------



## aviatcogni (May 28, 2012)

Yes...Found *97F1-D1-H2-H01-N413.20120314* this is best suited for funbook. Not a single problem faced so far... Go for it...


----------



## kavish_13 (May 28, 2012)

Hi All,
I have purchased my FB last month from Indiatimes shopping and have been really an addict of the same since then. 
Can anyone suggest me some good microsd for FB.


----------



## SahilAr (May 28, 2012)

Can i connect my Canon A220 through USB on the go cable?
Also,i tried connecting my bsnl 3g Data Card,the Tablet shows that Data Card as bad Sd..


----------



## techlover (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Wifi adhoc*



dotsuicide said:


> Hello everyone. I was planning to buy the funbook today but then I found out ICS doesn't support wifi adhoc. The only way I could access internet on this is through the wifi on my laptop or smartphone. So can anyone tell if there is any other way around this? Also, can installing the custom rom make adhoc wifi work?


I havent tried it myself but see this 
[ Solved ] Working 100% - Enable WiFi ad-Hoc Network for both ICS / GB -htc Sensation - xda-developers


----------



## hard_rock (May 28, 2012)

I am a noob when it comes to android.. I am surprised to see that my USB keyboard and mouse work flawlessly with FB.. Next thing I am planning is get a HDMI connector to connect to my Benq 24 inch monitor and I got a Android desktop with mouse/keyboard with a very slim CPU... Playing FL commando was fun with mouse...


----------



## icebags (May 29, 2012)

so i received funbook from flipkart. will post pics later may be tomorrow. 

ok, it's my first android, please tell me something::
(1) my tab is getting a bit warm in the back side, is it normal ? (not exactly too hot, but warminsh).
(2) i have logged into google play, and the phone logged me in, for gmail. now i dont find how to sign out of gmail, how to do this ? 
(3) anyone baught a stylus yet ? are those 100-150 rs ones in ebay good ?


----------



## batman (May 29, 2012)

^^
Tab getting warm in the back side is normal..No need to worry about that..

Anyone bought this case for funbook?

*www.ebay.in/itm/120920376683?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

I am thinking of buying this one..But want to know the feedback from anyone who has bought this.


----------



## saurabh_1e (May 29, 2012)

Got my funbook yesterday.

I am not able to install CWM.

while updating super user it fails while mounting system as root.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 29, 2012)

Did you installed Superuser application??

Did you updated Superuser Binary..??

You mean you are having problem while updating Superuser binary..??

Did you turned on USB Debugging..??


----------



## saurabh_1e (May 29, 2012)

installed super user app.
while updating su binary i am getting error.

usb debugging is on


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 29, 2012)

Ok, in that case I'm sorry to say, may be you are the most unlucky one. 

Because Funbook comes pre-rooted. May be some problem with your model.

Anyway, no need to worry : Follow Rooting Micromax Funbook easiest way!!!! - xda-developers

If this doesn't work too, there are number of apps in market for rooting try with those.

Also check out if the 1st method doesn't work : Root Micromax Funbook and How to Root Micromax Funbook Tablet


----------



## saurabh_1e (May 29, 2012)

super user says write protection is on !!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 29, 2012)

It's ok. Try the above methods to root your device first.


----------



## Romeo420 (May 29, 2012)

I was thinking of getting one after it became such a hit.But now it seems it has different problems with different persons.may be i should think again.


----------



## Charley (May 29, 2012)

Saholic has FB for Rs.6399 

Micromax Funbook Price in India | Tab Specifications, Features and Reviews


----------



## icebags (May 29, 2012)

thanks, batman. and anything about these points, anybody ? 



icebags said:


> (2) i have logged into google play, and the phone logged me in, for gmail. now i dont find how to sign out of gmail, how to do this ?
> (3) anyone baught a stylus yet ? are those 100-150 rs ones in ebay good ?


----------



## Charley (May 29, 2012)

saurabh_1e said:


> Got my funbook yesterday.



Where did you buy it ?


----------



## SahilAr (May 29, 2012)

SahilAr said:


> Can i connect my Canon A220 through USB on the go cable?
> Also,i tried connecting my bsnl 3g Data Card,the Tablet shows that Data Card as bad Sd..



Any light on above?
+i want to buy a carrying case for my fun book..please suggest a good one
The plastic cover of backside panel is getting off,please suggest any good scratch resistant backside panel cover.
Also,yesterday i got the fun book and till now it has been restarted 3 times.


----------



## kool (May 29, 2012)

Romeo420 said:


> I was thinking of getting one after it became such a hit.But now it seems it has different problems with different persons.may be i should think again.


Now i'm planning to buy either iBerry with 3G sim support or Samsung TAB2 P310 both are withing Rs.20k and very clear screen, with 2G/3G sim support. These cheap tabs w/o 2G/3G sim is useless.


----------



## Tenida (May 29, 2012)

kool said:


> Now i'm planning to buy either iBerry with 3G sim support or Samsung TAB2 P310 both are withing Rs.20k and very clear screen, with 2G/3G sim support. These cheap tabs w/o 2G/3G sim is useless.



Wait for Samsung galaxy Tab 2 P3100 8GB version. This will be cheaper


----------



## kool (May 29, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Wait for Samsung galaxy Tab 2 P3100 8GB version. This will be cheaper


ya. i've also heard same. will wait... and it has very good display. IPS something.


----------



## SahilAr (May 29, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Wait for Samsung galaxy Tab 2 P3100 8GB version. This will be cheaper



Haha..
What a joke!
Do u even know that this tab is about to launch and the price tag is 23k
And you say it's gonna be cheaper?


----------



## kool (May 29, 2012)

SahilAr said:


> Haha..
> What a joke!
> Do u even know that this tab is about to launch and the price tag is 23k
> And you say it's gonna be cheaper?


*Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 P3100*
_ 7-inch PLS TFT touchscreen, WVSGA resolution | 1Ghz Dual-core CPU, 1GB RAM, 8GB memory | Android 4.0 ICS, TouchWiz UX, Live Panel | 3MP rear, VGA front cameras, full HD video recording | USB, WiFi direct, 3G HSPA+ 21Mbps, 4000mAh battery  _ *16 GB Price: Rs. 19900 *

Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 P3100 | Tablet | Flipkart.com

and 8GB version coming soon... may be at Rs.16k-17k


----------



## Tenida (May 29, 2012)

SahilAr said:


> Haha..
> What a joke!
> Do u even know that this tab is about to launch and the price tag is 23k
> And you say it's gonna be cheaper?



lol its 19.9k


----------



## d3b (May 30, 2012)

saurabh_1e said:


> super user says write protection is on !!



Open Command Prompt with Admin privilege, go to CWM directory,
and enter these commands.

```
adb shell
su
chmod 777 /data
chmod 777 /dev/block/nandg
```

Run *recovery-install.bat*
*
DO BACKUP YOUR STOCK ROM in internal memory(intSD) then back up the whole clockworkmod directory to a safe place.*

Also, remember one thing, the *blue android logo* will be there after you apply modded rom even if you restore to the *stock rom*. And Also CWM will be there, I couldn't find a way to remove CWM and restore stock *boot manager* after restoring to stock rom using CWM.

Using Fun_Series_v1 now, coz it is fresh and fast.


----------



## SahilAr (May 30, 2012)

Tenida said:


> lol its 19.9k



Ok,it's 19.9 k,but you said that it's gonna be cheaper,buying a 20k tablet is not cheaper at all


----------



## Tenida (May 30, 2012)

SahilAr said:


> Ok,it's 19.9 k,but you said that it's gonna be cheaper,buying a 20k tablet is not cheaper at all



Dude I said 8Gb version will be cheaper.


----------



## SahilAr (May 30, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Dude I said 8Gb version will be cheaper.



Read Post no.1162,Kool has mentioned 8GB price @16-17k.


----------



## saurabh_1e (May 30, 2012)

d3b said:


> Open Command Prompt with Admin privilege, go to CWM directory,
> and enter these commands.
> 
> ```
> ...




Above commands are for Unix !!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 30, 2012)

No you can enter that in windows 

Well adb is bundled with CWM, that's why he asked to go to CWM directory.

So you can run these commands. Also you'll be running these commands on adb shell, which you start on windows by typing adb shell. 

Hope you understand. d3b also faced the same problem and he fixed it like this.


----------



## SahilAr (May 30, 2012)

My Fun book is restarting again and again randomly,please help.
Do i need to root the device and installing custom roms,why these custom roms and rooting techniques are done?Can they really improve the device performance?


----------



## kool (May 31, 2012)

SahilAr said:


> My Fun book is restarting again and again randomly,please help.
> Do i need to root the device and installing custom roms,why these custom roms and rooting techniques are done?Can they really improve the device performance?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 31, 2012)

SahilAr said:


> My Fun book is restarting again and again randomly,please help.
> Do i need to root the device and installing custom roms,why these custom roms and rooting techniques are done?Can they really improve the device performance?



Yes, Custom ROM's improve performance. Provides you much flexibility and choice and options.

But this is not a must. It's upto you, whether you are willing to take the risk and experience something better 

BTW Flashed CM9 

Will provide feedback once I'm done with my testing


----------



## azzu (May 31, 2012)

Solved my device lock problem by flashing My funbook with MOMO9 rom..

its snappier and pleasant without all those MM bloatware and bootscreen...
thinking of installing Fun series Rom soon..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 31, 2012)

Yes, Fun Series v1 is the best till date.

Will post my reviews on all ROM's within few days.


----------



## hapdtop (May 31, 2012)

got my fb from homeshop  for 5700


----------



## varunparakh (Jun 1, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yes, Fun Series v1 is the best till date.
> 
> Will post my reviews on all ROM's within few days.



Have you tried CM9Cyanbook ROM?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 1, 2012)

^^Yes, I'm on that ROM presently.


----------



## dingdong (Jun 1, 2012)

SahilAr said:


> My Fun book is restarting again and again randomly,please help.
> Do i need to root the device and installing custom roms,why these custom roms and rooting techniques are done?Can they really improve the device performance?



Now i am feeling good that i havent purchased it yet.so many problems.Afterall funbook has turned into a fckbook.

hows this one guys.Milagrow MGPT04 - 4GB

News | Milagrow Human Tech


----------



## varunparakh (Jun 1, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ^^Yes, I'm on that ROM presently.



So, you rate Funseries as the best of em all, because of what and what points over others?


----------



## hapdtop (Jun 1, 2012)

I am trying to connect fb to my pc using connectify-me. I m using xp in my pc
its showing connected but i cant browse in the tab
its saying that accesspoint mode wont be available for wxp
do I need to change my os to w7???


----------



## techlover (Jun 1, 2012)

Has anyone tried using Chrome Beta on Funbook? 

It crashes everytime on mine


----------



## dingdong (Jun 1, 2012)

^^my my so many problems.


----------



## TITAN (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: Micromax Funbook LOCKED :\*

HELP ME PLS .
CAN U PROVIDE ME ITS "official Micromax 4.0.3 ROM".
or can you please help me about "Too Many Pattern Attempts Problem".


----------



## batman (Jun 1, 2012)

techlover said:


> Has anyone tried using Chrome Beta on Funbook?
> 
> It crashes everytime on mine



Dont think it is a funbook issue..May be an ICS issue..


----------



## rajeevjaiiswal (Jun 1, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ^^Yes, I'm on that ROM presently.




Please share your experience.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 1, 2012)

dingdong said:


> ^^my my so many problems.



Don't buy the tab simple.


----------



## SahilAr (Jun 1, 2012)

batman said:


> Dont think it is a funbook issue..May be an ICS issue..


It is still under beta stage,ICS is the only reasons for those bugs and issues.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 1, 2012)

batman said:


> Dont think it is a funbook issue..May be an ICS issue..



Right its issue of stock ics rom


----------



## SahilAr (Jun 1, 2012)

Please suggest me a pocket 3g Router for Fun book.
And how can i connect my digital camera(Canon A2200) to Fun Book?


----------



## techlover (Jun 1, 2012)

batman said:


> Dont think it is a funbook issue..May be an ICS issue..



I know its an ICS issue  chrome is still in beta stage
i just wanted to know if all of you having the same problem


----------



## dingdong (Jun 1, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Don't buy the tab simple.



i am seeing  so many problems with less satisfactory answers thats why i have commented.I dont want to get something which would create so many problems.If its a s/w problem then its ok.

Btw hows Milagrow MGPT04 - 4GB


----------



## Tenida (Jun 1, 2012)

dingdong said:


> i am seeing  so many problems with less satisfactory answers thats why i have commented.I dont want to get something which would create so many problems.If its a s/w problem then its ok.
> 
> Btw hows Milagrow MGPT04 - 4GB



There is so no  such problem in MMX FB. All problem fixed with Funseries V1 ROM. And you will not find any android device that didn't have problem.

Sorry I don't have any idea about Milagrow Tabs


----------



## dingdong (Jun 1, 2012)

Tenida said:


> There is so no  such problem in MMX FB. All problem fixed with Funseries V1 ROM. And you will not find any android device that didn't have problem.
> 
> Sorry I don't have any idea about Milagrow Tabs



ok thanks.


----------



## Paylaram (Jun 1, 2012)

after a couple of weeks of using FB, man this tab is full VFM ! 
reads ebooks like a dream, same with music and vids, minimal lag even with stock ROM.

only slightly disappointing thing is the battery back-up, which should improve with custom ROM.

meanwhile, someone please suggest a decent photoviewer. I don't need all bells and whistles but it should be able to flip through all pic files inside a folder, like windows pic viewer does for instance. I have some scanned docs in pic format I need to read. don't have time to convert all of those to pdf. thanks.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 1, 2012)

Paylaram said:


> after a couple of weeks of using FB, man this tab is full VFM !



Even if I get a tab for 100 rupees, I would never consider it value for money, by its ability to surf Facebook optimally. 

Sorry for the OT post, but couldn't resist!


----------



## Tenida (Jun 1, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Even if I get a tab for 100 rupees, I would never consider it value for money, by its ability to surf Facebook optimally.
> 
> Sorry for the OT post, but couldn't resist!


*
VFM* means here if you compare with other expensive tab out there not with a toy tablet. Though whether you will buy a tab or not  totally depends upon you purpose.
Another thing this tab is not only for browsing facebook. Many more things can be done.

Its far better than buying a cheap smartphone imo.


----------



## dingdong (Jun 1, 2012)

Tenida said:


> *
> VFM* means here if you compare with other expensive tab out there not with a toy tablet. Though whether you will buy a tab or not  totally depends upon you purpose.
> Another thing this tab is not only for browsing facebook. Many more things can be done.
> 
> Its far better than buying a cheap smartphone imo.



Please ignore the troll.



Spoiler



this and gaming section is filled with old and new idiots


----------



## Tenida (Jun 1, 2012)

dingdong said:


> Please ignore the troll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol this is not a chit-chat section i think.


----------



## Anand_Tux (Jun 1, 2012)

Friends, I have just bought the Micromax FunBook today. I want to know how can I connect my airtel 3G datacard to it, please help me friends.

It's also not recognised by my PC......help me friends


----------



## hapdtop (Jun 1, 2012)

This is what I get when trying to share internet over wifi using connectify pro

The tab gets connected to the hotspot but I cannot browse on that 

*i.imgur.com/adtCM.jpg


tell me what i can do


----------



## Paylaram (Jun 1, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Even if I get a tab for 100 rupees, I would never consider it value for money, by its ability to surf Facebook optimally.
> 
> Sorry for the OT post, but couldn't resist!



FB means funbook, not facebook but I guess you know that already. 

@Tenida, any advice on image viewer app ?


----------



## asrupesh (Jun 2, 2012)

Paylaram said:


> any advice on image viewer app ?



quickpic is  best to  view the images


----------



## rajan1311 (Jun 2, 2012)

Guys we are having a GO for the Ainol tornado and the Onda Vi10..prices are lowest ever ! 

Ainol Tornado (@Rs6500) and Onda Vi10 Elite (@Rs8500) Group order


----------



## cyanide911 (Jun 3, 2012)

Been lurking this thread a lot, I guess I'll go ahead with the Funbook. Just some final questions.

1. Does it have 5 finger multitouch?
2. Does it run flash? I.e. 
3. I hear it's pre rooted. That's awesome. So installing a custom ROM won't void it's warranty?3
4. Any particular issues that would surprise me? I'm buying this for my mom, so I'm not too worried about technicalities. It should just play most games and run apps without issues. 
5. Ainol Tornado  -  is it a better buy? How is Ainol's service in India?


----------



## rajan1311 (Jun 3, 2012)

I have not used the Ainol Tornado, but generally they have good build quality..the tornado has 1GB RAM and a larger battery(3700mAh) and comes with 1 year pickup and drop warranty..comes at the same price..so i feel its better..

Btw, just a warning, dont buy it from the ebay seller who sells it for Rs6099, it ends up being more than 7k..see this:
bad ebay seller


----------



## pkamathp (Jun 3, 2012)

H Guys...i finally bought the micromax funbook ...I connected my wifi and it says connected in settings...when i try to browse internet, i am not able to open any internet sites....pls help


----------



## pkamathp (Jun 3, 2012)

Anybody from bangalore who can help me with the REliance netconnect+ problem... i am not good at installations and stock ROM's etc..  pls help


----------



## cyanide911 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hm, what would be the best source to get the Ainol Tornado?

EDIT: I can't find any service center addresses or contacts for Ainol...any links?

EDIT2: Forget the Tornado, I'll go for the Funbook.

The cheapest I can find is for Rs 6777-400(coupon)=Rs6377 including Photon dongle (But Rs500 extra for activation later).

Any other better offers?


----------



## batman (Jun 3, 2012)

^^^From which website?..Try getting it from Flipkart @ 6499..More reliable and fast,,


----------



## SahilAr (Jun 3, 2012)

batman said:


> ^^^From which website?..Try getting it from Flipkart @ 6499..More reliable and fast,,



Flipkart is uLtIMatE 
I didn't expected the delivery to be so fast even from snapdeal,but Flipkart has done it,ordered Fun book on Saturday night @12:30 am and on Monday morning @10 am i got the Fun book that too in my Fav color Slate Gray,Love you Flipkart


----------



## rajan1311 (Jun 3, 2012)

cyanide911 said:


> Hm, what would be the best source to get the Ainol Tornado?
> 
> EDIT: I can't find any service center addresses or contacts for Ainol...any links?
> 
> ...



please read my post bro


----------



## muditpopli (Jun 3, 2012)

I was also thinking to buy it...... Tell me how is it..... Should i  buy it or not????


----------



## Candid (Jun 4, 2012)

Where did you get that price 6377? Im also interested in buyign..


----------



## pramod kumar (Jun 4, 2012)

guys me too confused about this..


----------



## cyanide911 (Jun 4, 2012)

Candid said:


> Where did you get that price 6377? Im also interested in buyign..



Homeshop18, it has a coupon number on the page for Rs400 off.

Alternatively you can book it from Ebay, with the Fathers day offer you can get a 16GB MicroSD free 


@Rajan: Ah, The Tornado is tempting, but I went for the Micromax instead. I'm buying this for my mother, and if the service network is that bad that I can't find addresses or numbers on it's *own* website, then I think it'll be tough for her to solve problems behind my back when I'm away for college.


----------



## dipesh2k100 (Jun 4, 2012)

Tenida said:


> @d3b- Added you to FB owner list



Add me too, to the owners list tenida...

Also it would be great if you can suggest a good carry case and 16GB SD card. where to buy that from ??

I went to the *TATA Photon shop*, they asked to give 500 rs as a deposit (non-married) and 500 for the device. Also they told me after the end of the month a bill would come of 500 rs   (monthly subscription).

Also they told me that tata photo is a *2G* dongle...


----------



## Tenida (Jun 4, 2012)

^^
I bought this case
DOMO nCase B8 - Carry Case for 7" Tablets with Elastic Bands to Hold Tablet . Buy Best DOMO nCase B8 - Carry Case for 7" Tablets with Elastic Bands to Hold Tablet at Lowest Price Online

For micro-sd card get Sandisk 16GB card from Flipkart.


----------



## Rohan_B (Jun 4, 2012)

Got my Own Funbook today! Awesome First Impressions. 
Real VFM!


----------



## dsarena (Jun 4, 2012)

Guys, i am thinking about buying funbook, but i had a couple of questions which needed clearance. 

1.Does funbook read and play the files[media content] in a 1Tb external hard disk

2.I recently stumbled upon a video of igyann in youtube, they said that funbook was available for less than 6000, but i couldn't find any such offer online.


----------



## dingdong (Jun 4, 2012)

ok guys step by step guide pls what to do after i get the funbook.
As i already mentioned real purpose just for fun.But that means documents viewing too.

I also need to connect to the internet.


----------



## dipesh2k100 (Jun 4, 2012)

Tenida said:


> ^^
> I bought this case
> DOMO nCase B8 - Carry Case for 7" Tablets with Elastic Bands to Hold Tablet . Buy Best DOMO nCase B8 - Carry Case for 7" Tablets with Elastic Bands to Hold Tablet at Lowest Price Online
> 
> For micro-sd card get Sandisk 16GB card from Flipkart.



Thanks Teinda for the info..

Any info about the Tata Photon, Is it really a 2G dongle which comes with MM FB. ???


----------



## nilwrite (Jun 4, 2012)

Does it support video calling through skype? And can any dongle other than the photon plus is compatible?


----------



## d3b (Jun 5, 2012)

Planning to buy these

Aluminium Capacitive Touch Screen Stylus Pen4 ipad iphone samsung Galaxy Funbook | eBay
*img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/6/4/7/7/1/2/webimg/533967002_o.jpg?nc=606

and

Steel Bracket Dock Stand Holder for Samsung Motorola Karbon Micromax Funbook | eBay
*www.szprice.com/product_images/uploaded_images/holder-for-ipad_6__2.jpg

and

Black flip stand carry case cover pouch for Micromax Funbook P300 | eBay
*i.ebayimg.ebay.in/00/s/MTE4MVgxNjAw/$(KGrHqVHJCsE-nGUov06BP)0N-3qb!~~60_12.JPG*i.ebayimg.ebay.in/00/s/MTE4MFgxNjAw/$(KGrHqNHJEIE-nvvrHwdBP)0ORZgug~~60_12.JPG

Aren't these cool??

Everything is cool with my MMFB now, except I couldn't restore the splash logo from custom rom and CWM.

Also, is this compatiable with MMFB(for my LCD TV)?
*www.ebay.in/itm/NEW-1-5m-HDMI-MINI-HDMI-MALE-DIGITAL-CABLE-MINIHDMI-/280888714323?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_203&hash=item416645a453


----------



## Tenida (Jun 5, 2012)

Yes its too kool. I like the stand


----------



## d3b (Jun 5, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Yes its too kool. I like the stand



*If PRO is opposite of CON, Then what is the opposite of Progress??

CONFUSION*


----------



## icebags (Jun 5, 2012)

d3b said:


> Planning to buy these
> 
> Aluminium Capacitive Touch Screen Stylus Pen4 ipad iphone samsung Galaxy Funbook | eBay
> *img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/6/4/7/7/1/2/webimg/533967002_o.jpg?nc=606
> ...


hmmm i bought/received one such stylus 2 days ago. but problem is, either these chepo styluses are not that good or MXFB capacitive screen is not upto the standard..... because, i failed to even draw a straight unbroken line in funbook with the stylus, but the same stylus worked OK in my one of my office colleague's galaxy [something, i did not notice model].

However, my funbook work super with finger touch, i can draw OK with fingers..... no hassle there.

i would suggest to check the stylus locally or if you get it from online , see if you can return it if unsatisfied. also share your experience after you receive this.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 5, 2012)

d3b said:


> *If PRO is opposite of CON, Then what is the opposite of Progress??
> 
> CONFUSION*



Not at all. Its corruption 


Spoiler



Congress


----------



## techlover (Jun 5, 2012)

d3b said:


> Black flip stand carry case cover pouch for Micromax Funbook P300 | eBay
> *i.ebayimg.ebay.in/00/s/MTE4MVgxNjAw/$(KGrHqVHJCsE-nGUov06BP)0N-3qb!~~60_12.JPG*i.ebayimg.ebay.in/00/s/MTE4MFgxNjAw/$(KGrHqNHJEIE-nvvrHwdBP)0ORZgug~~60_12.JPG



@Tenida 
Better than the homeshop18 cover u suggested? 
I still have to buy one ...so therefore asking which is better


----------



## coolfire92 (Jun 5, 2012)

A quick question.
Has micromax released kernel source code for the funbook?
Micromax has not released source for their other devices preventing development of better kernel and roms like cyanogenmod,aokp,aosp.
Custom roms(modified stock roms) can only go so far to boost performance using scripts and all but the above roms blow that out of the water in terms of performance without all the crap manufacturers fill their phones with(not bloatware that can be removed by rooting)


----------



## dipesh2k100 (Jun 5, 2012)

Black flip stand carry case cover pouch for Micromax Funbook P300 | eBay
*i.ebayimg.ebay.in/00/s/MTE4MVgxNjAw/$(KGrHqVHJCsE-nGUov06BP)0N-3qb!~~60_12.JPG*i.ebayimg.ebay.in/00/s/MTE4MFgxNjAw/$(KGrHqNHJEIE-nvvrHwdBP)0ORZgug~~60_12.JPG

Have you bought this in personal, If yes how's it ?? Also is it better then tenida's HomeShop18 carry case ??


----------



## Pat (Jun 5, 2012)

Is there any way to get bluetooth working on this tab? Need it for GPS :S


----------



## sagsachdev (Jun 5, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yes, Fun Series v1 is the best till date.
> 
> Will post my reviews on all ROM's within few days.



Waiting for your reviews on the Custom ROMs !!!


----------



## Charley (Jun 5, 2012)

Pat said:


> Is there any way to get bluetooth working on this tab? Need it for GPS :S



It doesn't have BlueTooth


----------



## techlover (Jun 5, 2012)

Hello 
One problem ..does anyone feel current while charging the funbook with the charger?
I by mistake touched the microusb port(without wearing slippers ) and felt it....later on i checked it with a tester and found out that both the microusb and HDMI port has current while the tablet is charging....same case with anyone else?


----------



## Tenida (Jun 5, 2012)

dipesh2k100 said:


> Black flip stand carry case cover pouch for Micromax Funbook P300 | eBay
> *i.ebayimg.ebay.in/00/s/MTE4MVgxNjAw/$(KGrHqVHJCsE-nGUov06BP)0N-3qb!~~60_12.JPG*i.ebayimg.ebay.in/00/s/MTE4MFgxNjAw/$(KGrHqNHJEIE-nvvrHwdBP)0ORZgug~~60_12.JPG
> 
> Have you bought this in personal, If yes how's it ?? Also is it better then tenida's HomeShop18 carry case ??



I don't know. I have not used this micromax case but I feel Doco ncase is way better.


----------



## SahilAr (Jun 5, 2012)

Tenida said:


> I don't know. I have not used this micromax case but I feel Doco ncase is way better.



Spelling Mistake
It's "DOMO" not Doco!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 5, 2012)

Looks like many of the new members to android having problem flashing this Flashable Zip Custom ROM's.

So keep TDF and all updated as per technology added tutorial for Flashing Custom ROM [Flashable ZIP File.] 

Hope that helps


----------



## SahilAr (Jun 6, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Looks like many of the new members to android having problem flashing this Flashable Zip Custom ROM's.
> 
> So keep TDF and all updated as per technology added tutorial for Flashing Custom ROM [Flashable ZIP File.]
> 
> Hope that helps


Hmmm..
It really helped   
And thanks a lot for that tutorial  
It will help many(well...including me on d top )who want to flash custom roms via zip files.


----------



## srm_harish (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Just wanted to know one thing about Fun book. Does it have Wifi Direct enabled in Funbook?

i heard that ICS 4.0 is equipped with Wifi direct, so i tried to search my fun book for that option

but i am not able to fine anything like that...

Please help


----------



## nilwrite (Jun 6, 2012)

Someone please reply...
My  last two queries before purchasing d mfb
1. Anybody using internet via dongle on d mfb, wat dongle do u use?
Bcos I will buy d same dongle
2  I kn d, internal memory is 4gb..but how is available for,d apps?
Thanks tenida for such a useful thread...


----------



## pkamathp (Jun 6, 2012)

Paylaram said:


> ooh, it's beautiful !



Sorry not that tech savvy... something went wrong... inserting the link 

*www.ezoneonline.in/Products/Ezone-...e-for-7inch-Tablet---Striped/pid-1181511.aspx


----------



## Tenida (Jun 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]v6U7zp3sNGA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## icebags (Jun 7, 2012)

recenly purchased a cover, and as per tenida request, posting the link here 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1670207-post15061.html

*img137.imageshack.us/img137/4408/p1040142e.jpg


----------



## Tenida (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## sajo (Jun 7, 2012)

After my fiasco with Snapdeal.com (avoid avoid avoid!!) , got a refund from them and reordered the FB , this time through flipkart. 
  If I connect a USB keyboard to the FB , will it work ?


----------



## batman (Jun 7, 2012)

^^
USB keyboard will work..Check previous posts in this thread..I think I have seen a video about that somewhere here..


----------



## Anand_Tux (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi friends, I have just purchased the funbook. I also flashed it to custom rom i.e. cyanbook CM9 and it's rocks but I have one problem how can I change the black blackground to the earlier micromax one i.e. blue ?


----------



## nilwrite (Jun 7, 2012)

Is indiatimes online shopping good? They r providing d tab at rs 5790


----------



## Tenida (Jun 7, 2012)

Anand_Tux said:


> Hi friends, I have just purchased the funbook. I also flashed it to custom rom i.e. cyanbook CM9 and it's rocks but I have one problem how can I change the black blackground to the earlier micromax one i.e. blue ?



Ask in xda forum.



sajo said:


> After my fiasco with Snapdeal.com (avoid avoid avoid!!) , got a refund from them and reordered the FB , this time through flipkart.
> If I connect a USB keyboard to the FB , will it work ?



Yes it will work. Check my previous post. I have used wireless keyboard/ mouse to Funbook.


----------



## karndev (Jun 7, 2012)

Anand_Tux said:


> Hi friends, I have just purchased the funbook. I also flashed it to custom rom i.e. cyanbook CM9 and it's rocks but I have one problem how can I change the black blackground to the earlier micromax one i.e. blue ?



Are you talking bout app drawer background ?


----------



## cyanide911 (Jun 8, 2012)

Has anyone gotten Chrome Beta working on it? It just Force Closes everytime I try to open it.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 8, 2012)

karndev said:


> Are you talking bout app drawer background ?



Are you the cyonbook rom developer ??


----------



## Andrew (Jun 8, 2012)

Have ordered micromax funbook last week,yet to receive the pduct frm flipkart,meantime wanted to know which USB dongle is working?can any one give the link to buy it online..


----------



## techlover (Jun 8, 2012)

cyanide911 said:


> Has anyone gotten Chrome Beta working on it? It just Force Closes everytime I try to open it.



Same here


----------



## karndev (Jun 8, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Are you the cyonbook rom developer ??



yup.


----------



## Romeo420 (Jun 8, 2012)

Andrew said:


> Have ordered micromax funbook last week,yet to receive the pduct frm flipkart,meantime wanted to know which USB dongle is working?can any one give the link to buy it online..



all of them works.


----------



## karndev (Jun 8, 2012)

cyanide911 said:


> Has anyone gotten Chrome Beta working on it? It just Force Closes everytime I try to open it.



If u use a bit older version (0.16.4130.199).. it works for me.. the new one doesnt..


----------



## rshb.jain (Jun 8, 2012)

Can u please share the link to the product from where u purchased from E bay ? and how is the response ??





icebags said:


> recenly purchased a cover, and as per tenida request, posting the link here
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1670207-post15061.html
> 
> *img137.imageshack.us/img137/4408/p1040142e.jpg


----------



## dipesh2k100 (Jun 8, 2012)

Andrew said:


> Have ordered micromax funbook last week,yet to receive the pduct frm flipkart,meantime wanted to know which USB dongle is working?can any one give the link to buy it online..



TATA Photon USB Dongle comes almost free with FB..You will have to give 500 as a handling charges for the dongle. But it gives a 2G network.



Romeo420 said:


> all of them works.



I am trying to using the TATA docomo dongle with the FB..will it take the APN automatically or we will have to manually enter the APN. Also let me know what details need to be entered ??


----------



## zorefleo (Jun 9, 2012)

techlover said:


> Hello
> One problem ..does anyone feel current while charging the funbook with the charger?
> I by mistake touched the microusb port(without wearing slippers ) and felt it....later on i checked it with a tester and found out that both the microusb and HDMI port has current while the tablet is charging....same case with anyone else?



same problem here .... any solution????


----------



## blackpearl (Jun 9, 2012)

techlover said:


> Hello
> One problem ..does anyone feel current while charging the funbook with the charger?
> I by mistake touched the microusb port(without wearing slippers ) and felt it....later on i checked it with a tester and found out that both the microusb and HDMI port has current while the tablet is charging....same case with anyone else?



I have heard about this on another website. Don't remember now.

This sounds like a serious issue. Anyone else confirm this?

BTW, what is the cheapest ongoing offer now? Everywhere it is Rs6499 or similar.


----------



## SijuS (Jun 10, 2012)

Got one yesterday. So far so good. Battery life doesn't seem to be the greatest. Yet to explore it fully though!!


And, I didn't find any shock while charging.


----------



## Aerrow (Jun 10, 2012)

blackpearl said:


> I have heard about this on another website. Don't remember now.
> 
> This sounds like a serious issue. Anyone else confirm this?
> 
> BTW, what is the cheapest ongoing offer now? Everywhere it is Rs6499 or similar.



I don't use the charger that came with it.. we can get better chargers for 40 rupees... I prefer LG charger and USB charging... no probs so far with touch as ppl in this thread mentioned... no issues like this either... 

Take it to Service guys..


----------



## techlover (Jun 10, 2012)

blackpearl said:


> I have heard about this on another website. Don't remember now.
> 
> This sounds like a serious issue. Anyone else confirm this?


Please tell which website? 

And yes though i am feeling that current problem in microusb and HDMI port while the tablet is charging....
i haven't felt any issue with the touch as it was mentioned in the beginnig of the thread 
but still what about the current problem?


----------



## blackpearl (Jun 10, 2012)

techlover said:


> Please tell which website?
> 
> And yes though i am feeling that current problem in microusb and HDMI port while the tablet is charging....
> i haven't felt any issue with the touch as it was mentioned in the beginnig of the thread
> but still what about the current problem?



I don't remember where I read that, but I think I found the cause of the problem.

One reviewer at GSMareana.com wrote



> I agree with you, basically there is no problem with the tab, problem occurred due to the wrong charger that comes with each unit. Even you can feel the difference by touching the charger pin when it is on, you can feel the over current flow in the charger head.
> Just replace the charger all your problem will be resolved.



Micromax Funbook P300 - User opinions and reviews

I have an LG P500 charger. Will that work?

EDIT: Can any Funbook owner tell me what's the charge voltage/current rating on the device?

And, how is shopping at themobilestore.in website? They are offereing an 8GB SDcard.


----------



## icebags (Jun 10, 2012)

^^ DC 5V 1500mA o/p. donno about the polarity of the pin, its not written on charger.


----------



## blackpearl (Jun 10, 2012)

icebags said:


> ^^ DC 5V 1500mA o/p. donno about the polarity of the pin, its not written on charger.



It's a miniUSB charger, right?

My LG charger says 5.1V, 0.7A. Technically it would work, but will require twice the charging time.


----------



## icebags (Jun 10, 2012)

blackpearl said:


> It's a miniUSB charger, right?
> 
> My LG charger says 5.1V, 0.7A. Technically it would work, but will require twice the charging time.



it's pin charger. (probably 2.5mm) and no, don't use that lower rating lg charger, .... if FB fetches too much current that the supply, then the charger will get hot hot hot.  and may burn too.


----------



## blackpearl (Jun 10, 2012)

^^ FB can't draw more than 0.7A from the charger at 5.1V. So there can be no over current.

BTW, if it's a pin charger, it won't fit anyway.


----------



## icebags (Jun 10, 2012)

blackpearl said:


> ^^ FB can't draw more than 0.7A from the charger at 5.1V. So there can be no over current.
> 
> BTW, if it's a pin charger, it won't fit anyway.



hmmmm how do you know it draws 0.7A ?


----------



## Tenida (Jun 10, 2012)

I am using a old LG phone charger.
Specs:-
Model- AC-20W(F)
Input- 100-240VAC
50-60Hz 0.2A
Ouput- 5V_1A

I have no problem  using funbook while its charging but faced issue with stock charger.


----------



## vamshi.naidu3101 (Jun 10, 2012)

Guys, 

I am a happy user of Micromax FB from the past 7 Days. There is no issue as of now with my tablet. Charging's perfect, Tablet is smooth, Will receive pouch by Monday and everything is awsome with this tablet. FB was beyond my expectation when I bought it.

However, Please let me know if there is any possible chance of enabling the Contacts/People application on my FB? Coz I can see that in my Apps Under settings but there is no ICON in my application list. 

If there is no ICON, I will not be able to create, Edit, Delete contacts and I will not be able to use Tango/Viber/Whatsapp. There is no single contacts application from Play Store that is compatible. 

Before you answer, I also want to let you know that I want to root the tablet with a new firmware for this small problem of mine because I am More than happy with the Firmware now. 

Please respond. I've been breaking my head off from the past 2 days for this.



Tenida said:


> I have no problem  using funbook while its charging but faced issue with stock charger.



The charger that came with Funbook is charging to 100% within 1 and a half hour. I have a LG Cookie Charger which has same specifications that you gave but it is taking around 2-2 and a half hours. 

Only problem is if I forget to switch off my FB charger after 2 hrs, It will become very hot.


----------



## blackpearl (Jun 10, 2012)

icebags said:


> hmmmm how do you know it draws 0.7A ?



Actually, I was thinking in terms of battery charging, not as a device that draws current to operate. Had it been a USB charger, than 0.7A rating wouldn't have caused problem since USB ports are rated at 500mA max.

But since this has a pin charger, the FB may draw more than 0.7A. In tha case, you are correct. Using the low rating adapter can be unsafe.


----------



## icebags (Jun 11, 2012)

^^ FB charges battery while connected to USB. so, you don't really need a wall charger, just get one USB to micro USB converter cable and connect FB with computer when FB is off. it will charge.

expectedly, if you put 5V regulated DC specs of USB to a micro USB plug at the appropriate pins, it will charge FB from that micro USB too, when it's switched off. you will need to go through all the hassle to make arrangements tho.

tenida is using 1A charger, so actual current drawing capacity of FB could be much less than 1.5A, anyways it can't be told just like that without testing.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 11, 2012)

^^
But if anyone want to use pen drive while charging?? So, the charging port is must.


----------



## hapdtop (Jun 11, 2012)

@tenida, can you suggest a good stylus....I bought one from ebay and it was a crap

and suggest a good app for taking notes too


----------



## Tenida (Jun 11, 2012)

hapdtop said:


> @tenida, can you suggest a good stylus....I bought one from ebay and it was a crap
> 
> and suggest a good app for taking notes too



Buy stylus with tip like ball pen.


----------



## icebags (Jun 11, 2012)

hapdtop said:


> @tenida, can you suggest a good stylus....I bought one from ebay and it was a crap
> 
> and suggest a good app for taking notes too



cant suggest one without checking. the stylus isn't crap, i bought a stylus too from ebay they don't work with FB but they work good with samsung, htc and apple.

its actually FB capacitive screen isn't that responsive, its good for fingers but not good enough for stylus. guess this is the best screen you can come up with ~6.5 k budget.
you may try those branded stylus from belkin or [the company that makes bamboo drawing tablets, forgot name] but they may not work even and you need to make sure you can return them before you buy, cause they are quite expensive.


----------



## vamshi.naidu3101 (Jun 11, 2012)

vamshi.naidu3101 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am a happy user of Micromax FB from the past 7 Days. There is no issue as of now with my tablet. Charging's perfect, Tablet is smooth, Will receive pouch by Monday and everything is awsome with this tablet. FB was beyond my expectation when I bought it.
> 
> ...



Still waiting for response....


----------



## techlover (Jun 11, 2012)

one thing when i connect my funbook with the usb and turn on the usb storage ...the battery is still not charging ...
dies it only charge when the usb storage is turned off?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 11, 2012)

A co-worker bought it and I got to use it for some time. Maybe I am used to Gingerbread on my Galaxy Y but ICS felt weird, and the tablet felt cheap and the interface was somewhat sluggish.

Another's buying the 4k Penta TPad. Will post a review of that if I get my hands on it in the lunch break


----------



## tkin (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm planning on getting one this week, will be used only for pdfs(lots of books, both study and thrillers) and maybe a few movies/songs to pass time, not much of a gamer.

Anyway those with the charger issue, how the hell do you fix this? Should I order a micro usb cable(I have a wall to usb charger)? I have started to order the accessories(case, memory card, pen drive) and would order the cable if necessary.


----------



## blackpearl (Jun 11, 2012)

^^ isn't the microUSB cable part of the package?


----------



## vinayprasadv (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi all,

I have purchased this Micromax Funbook recently... its working fine the only doubt is why it is showing only 2GB when connected to PC as it should show 4GB as promised? Was it designed in a way that it won't show the internal memory of the funbook and will only show the SD card size?

Also in Storage settings also they haven't designed in easy understandable way... it shows internal storage and give free/used space details.. again below one more time it shows internal storage with free/used space details... how we can distinguish which is SD or internal... first of all the representation 2 times means one for internal memory and other for SD card???? can someone clarify me on this???


----------



## SijuS (Jun 11, 2012)

Has anyone tried connecting any external hdd to it? Will it work?


----------



## Tenida (Jun 11, 2012)

tkin said:


> I'm planning on getting one this week, will be used only for pdfs(lots of books, both study and thrillers) and maybe a few movies/songs to pass time, not much of a gamer.
> 
> Anyway those with the charger issue, how the hell do you fix this? Should I order a micro usb cable(I have a wall to usb charger)? I have started to order the accessories(case, memory card, pen drive) and would order the cable if necessary.



Don't worry much. I will give my spare LG charger. 

micro-usb cord also comes with the package.



MetalheadGautham said:


> A co-worker bought it and I got to use it for some time. Maybe I am used to Gingerbread on my Galaxy Y but ICS felt weird, and the tablet felt cheap and the interface was somewhat sluggish.
> 
> Another's buying the 4k Penta TPad. Will post a review of that if I get my hands on it in the lunch break



Its looks not at all cheap dude(you must be comparing something with Samsung galaxy tab or something  ). And about the sluggish UI, you can flash Funbook with custom ROM to fixed all lag.


----------



## sagsachdev (Jun 11, 2012)

Hey guys !
What is the best Custom ROM for FB out there ?

I am basically looking for the one with maximum battery life and least sluggishness

Cheers


----------



## kaushik51094 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi Guys... Am new to this forum and thread! Gettin my funbook, most probably tomorrow from Poorvika mobiles... They have it for 6.8k and have agreed to sell it for 6.5k. Should i bargain more and try to get it for 6k or sumthing??? Pls reply


----------



## Anand_Tux (Jun 11, 2012)

Hey @tenida add me to the funbook owner list, buddy.


----------



## Romeo420 (Jun 11, 2012)

hmm improper charger with packages.What the hell micromax doing?


----------



## Tenida (Jun 11, 2012)

Anand_Tux said:


> Hey @tenida add me to the funbook owner list, buddy.



Added


----------



## icebags (Jun 11, 2012)

vinayprasadv said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have purchased this Micromax Funbook recently... its working fine the only doubt is why it is showing only 2GB when connected to PC as it should show 4GB as promised? Was it designed in a way that it won't show the internal memory of the funbook and will only show the SD card size?
> 
> Also in Storage settings also they haven't designed in easy understandable way... it shows internal storage and give free/used space details.. again below one more time it shows internal storage with free/used space details... how we can distinguish which is SD or internal... first of all the representation 2 times means one for internal memory and other for SD card???? can someone clarify me on this???



the inbuilt explorer is crap, try ES explorer or something else good. you can check memory card sizes from settings > storage.


----------



## techlover (Jun 11, 2012)

^ Try downloading Android Assistant  ...its good!


----------



## sajo (Jun 11, 2012)

Got my FB today morning. Had ordered on Friday. Excellent packaging by Flipkart. 
And surprise surprise...! They listed a grey one, but sent me a black one. 
 Black looks much much better than the grey I had earlier (and returned to Snapdeal). This one is a May 2012 manufactured piece. Hopefully, the niggles have been all ironed out. 
  The rear of the black with its faux carbon fiber effect looks neat. 
First impression : Cool. For the price, no complaints at all!
 Need to mount the 8GB card I had ordered earlier (also from Flipkart) , and I am good to go!

EDIT : Forgot to add , even the startup screen is now colour on black instead of the colour on white of my earlier FB! So its not just the back panel which has been changed. Overall, this looks better finished. The last wall charger simply disintegrated into 2 pieces when I held it in my hand for the first time. This one looks solid, no such issues. 
 I hope Micromax keeps tweaking the product and improving it. And when they launch a 10" version , I would again be buying! 

Also, anyone knows how many Funbooks MM must have sold till date ? 10k? 20k? Am I way off the mark ?


----------



## d3b (Jun 12, 2012)

sajo said:


> even the startup screen is now colour on black instead of the colour on white of my earlier FB!



I had the same firmware loaded into my device, and unfortunately my CWM backup is corrupted. The stock rom I found online is ok, but it includes the *android boot logo instead of micromax boot logo*. I manually edited the boot screens and changed the white background color to black (well its not exactly the same).
If you backup your rom, if possible please *share the backup* with us. (Or just the *system.ext4.tar* file )

*@tenida and others:*
I need a case(and stand). Can the *DOMO nCase B8* set to any viewing angle? I don't really want *Domo* case for *Micromax* tablet, but if no other case are good enough, I guess I don't have a choice. Also _homeshop18_ can not deliver items to my address(don't know why, but Flipkart, Ebay and Snapdeal can).

I'm having an issue with this tablet for some days, I touch something, and something else get touched and opens. eg, I touched wifi on/off, and the launcher gets pressed. One of my friend having this problem too.

I tried all the roms on this tablet, and found out *CyanBook_V0.2* is best(well for me, felt like its *my own android* tablet). But I love the *2160P Super HD-Player* and I could not install it(apk extracted from stock) on CyanBook_V0.2. This was the only reason I'm again living with stock.

Also can anyone tell me any good hdmi cable for this tablet?


----------



## abhishekkai08 (Jun 12, 2012)

SijuS said:


> Has anyone tried connecting any external hdd to it? Will it work?



yeah it does, but only while it is charging otherwise it switches off,maybe because of high power requirement by the HDD. i tried a 500 gigs HDD and it worked!



Pat said:


> Is there any way to get bluetooth working on this tab? Need it for GPS :S



location services work well with the network triangulation...and even if it had a gps chip it would require a assisted gps service for correct location determination which is the same as network triangulation.

yeah, but it wouldn't show the speed and altitude info.



srm_harish said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just wanted to know one thing about Fun book. Does it have Wifi Direct enabled in Funbook?
> 
> ...



no wifi direct is not present, for wifi direct the wifi card should also be wifi direct compatible. but you can create a ftp server on your funbook and share  files via a computer or any file explorer on a mobile device which supports a ftp server.



hapdtop said:


> This is what I get when trying to share internet over wifi using connectify pro
> 
> The tab gets connected to the hotspot but I cannot browse on that
> 
> ...




manually select your lan card in the 'internet to share' option. and, see that if works. otherwise try disabling and reenabling your wifi and lan adapter.


----------



## SijuS (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks mate for that HDD doubt clarification. Will try it out today..


----------



## mastervk (Jun 12, 2012)

I was going to buy Micromax but once i started research i bought Ainol Aurora.Till now i have not faced any issue but i am mostly using it a e book reader.


----------



## aviatcogni (Jun 12, 2012)

mastervk said:


> I was going to buy Micromax but once i started research i bought Ainol Aurora.Till now i have not faced any issue but i am mostly using it a e book reader.



I m proud FB owner.. But going with time, just want to update u all with these new kids which may have potential.... (I m no marketer !!!   Just FYI..)

1) NEW iberry BT07i ANDROID 4.0 CAPACITIVE TOUCH Tablet PC HDMI GAMES 1Yr MFG Wrty | eBay

2) Ainol Novo 7 Tornado 1GB Ram / 8GB, 7" inch Touchscreen Tablet PC Wifi Tornados | eBay

3) Veedee D10 Capacitive 7" Tablet PC - Android 4.0 - Cortex A10 MID - WIFI 1080P | eBay


----------



## karndev (Jun 12, 2012)

d3b said:


> I tried all the roms on this tablet, and found out *CyanBook_V0.2* is best(well for me, felt like its *my own android* tablet). But I love the *2160P Super HD-Player* and I could not install it(apk extracted from stock) on CyanBook_V0.2. This was the only reason I'm again living with stock.
> 
> Also can anyone tell me any good hdmi cable for this tablet?



Had u reported this in XDA, i would have given a solution.. 
However , if at all u do want to use 2160p Super HD player with cyanbook, just flash this file in cwm..  

*www.dropbox.com/s/boylkcljubxn31z/allwinner_gallery.zip


----------



## adithya72 (Jun 12, 2012)

aviatcogni said:


> Guys ..whats ur thought on this?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol..People are saying this is fake..And my frnd ordered it..Yesterday...Poor guy....



what happened to the order, which your friend placed ????


----------



## SHell (Jun 12, 2012)

I ordered my funbook a week back. Was tweaking with it & found the features very useful.

Tenida has provided a great review about Funbook.

My observations about the Funbook (manf date May 2012).
1. Google play already installed....applications can be downloaded easily
2. Works well with tata photon 2G & other Wi-Fi networks
3. I do not find the need for rooting it as many games like temple run runs smooth on ics.
4. The problem is with Skype.....the video is not opening....need to tweak that & install custom ROMs


----------



## aviatcogni (Jun 12, 2012)

adithya72 said:


> what happened to the order, which your friend placed ????



Got mail saying that order has been shipped by normal mail. So no shipment tracking number..  Hope he will get it .. 



SHell said:


> I ordered my funbook a week back. Was tweaking with it & found the features very useful.
> 
> Tenida has provided a great review about Funbook.
> 
> ...



If you are facing only Skype problem.It has nothing to do with FB .. Its problem with Skype version for ICS. Google it and u will find appropriate version.(Remeber that it is older version. So never update it.)


----------



## hapdtop (Jun 12, 2012)

abhishekkai08 said:


> manually select your lan card in the 'internet to share' option. and, see that if works. otherwise try disabling and reenabling your wifi and lan adapter.




Thanks....it worked already and I could browse with my fb


----------



## maverik (Jun 12, 2012)

After so much time of using, i suddenly noticed and wondered on 1 thing, that, in that video player, what are those 3D options meant 4??
how to use them to see videos in 3D format ?
can we see 2D videos in 3D form on the tablet screen itself??
i used 3D video goggles to watch video on tablet while watching AvEnGeRs at PVR but screen dint gave proper response it was red and blue lines evrywhre...

Hey xperts do throw some light on it..!!!


----------



## abhishekkai08 (Jun 13, 2012)

hapdtop said:


> Thanks....it worked already and I could browse with my fb



m glad that i could help...



maverik said:


> After so much time of using, i suddenly noticed and wondered on 1 thing, that, in that video player, what are those 3D options meant 4??
> how to use them to see videos in 3D format ?
> can we see 2D videos in 3D form on the tablet screen itself??
> i used 3D video goggles to watch video on tablet while watching AvEnGeRs at PVR but screen dint gave proper response it was red and blue lines evrywhre...
> ...



you need to build or buy a pair of 3D glasses (not the ones used to view the 3D tv) but get the glasses of the same colour combination as mentioned in the 3D mode of the HD player. this is called Anaglyph 3D for more info you can visit *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anaglyph_image


----------



## quan chi (Jun 13, 2012)

Can anybody clear this please.





> Micromax Funbook Can Work Only With Tata Photon Plus!


 Micromax Funbook Can Work Only With Tata Photon Plus!


----------



## adithya72 (Jun 13, 2012)

aviatcogni said:


> Got mail saying that order has been shipped by normal mail. So no shipment tracking number..  Hope he will get it ..
> 
> 
> Let us know if he gets that and if possible ask him to post review on it, that would be a great help and now those Angle Pad folks are not accepting single order..


----------



## aviatcogni (Jun 13, 2012)

aviatcogni said:


> Got mail saying that order has been shipped by normal mail. So no shipment tracking number..  Hope he will get it ..
> 
> 
> Let us know if he gets that and if possible ask him to post review on it, that would be a great help and now those Angle Pad folks are not accepting single order..




Of course..I am also waiting for that... Will post my review ASAP..But still let him get it first..


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 13, 2012)

Newbie here, guys...
Anyway, I ordered the funbook from flipkart a couple of days back and am expecting it anytime soon...
Got some questions though...
1. Should I buy a Class 6 or a Class 4 MicroSD card??? I think a Class 4 should be more than enough, right??? And does 64GB work??? (I know its written expandable up to 32 GB):eeksign: Or, should I buy 32GB???
2. Is the screen somewhat durable and scratch resistant??? I mean, am not expecting Gorilla Glass goodness like my iPod Touch 4g but still can it be used without a Screen Guard??? Or, is a Screen Guard an absolute necesity???
3. Suggest me a good WiFi router to be used with this Tablet...
4. 
Where can I buy the cheapest Motorola Defy Plus in Guwahati??? Or, should I shop online???


----------



## kaushik51094 (Jun 13, 2012)

Guys! Got my micromax Funbook!!! Slate gray    ... damn satisfied... Jus some doubts - 
1. How can i access the gallery??? I cant find any gallery app..
2. Once, when i did a factory reset, i selected erase memory card.. It has deleted the preloaded videos and pictures. Will i have deleted anything important with that???

Pls help as i'm a newbie...

and yes @Tenida - tnx for this OSm thread... and pls add me to the owner's list!


----------



## nilwrite (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi guys, i purchsd d fb last week. I am thinking of buying a usb keyboard for it. But d problem is i am using dongle for d internet connectivity. So Is der any cable available with d help of whch i can connct both d usb keyboard and dongle at d same tym? Please let me kn...


----------



## techlover (Jun 13, 2012)

I dont know what happened but my Funbook restarted itself and now its stuck on that """"Funbook ...."" screen  ....what should i do?


----------



## icebags (Jun 14, 2012)

techlover said:


> I dont know what happened but my Funbook restarted itself and now its stuck on that """"Funbook ...."" screen  ....what should i do?



try the reset button, it it absolutely does not boot..... and see.....


----------



## hapdtop (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi all I am planning to buy this micromax 400R portable 3g router. Will this work with my fb

2.7k in flipkart

Micromax 400R (Mi-Fi) | Datacard | Flipkart.com

Kindly comment


----------



## Tribalgeek (Jun 14, 2012)

powerhoney said:


> Newbie here, guys...
> Anyway, I ordered the funbook from flipkart a couple of days back and am expecting it anytime soon...
> Got some questions though...
> 1. Should I buy a Class 6 or a Class 4 MicroSD card??? I think a Class 4 should be more than enough, right??? And does 64GB work??? (I know its written expandable up to 32 GB):eeksign: Or, should I buy 32GB???
> ...



As for the 3rd que TP Link Router

It'll be sufficient unless you have a very big home


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 14, 2012)

Tribalgeek said:


> As for the 3rd que TP Link Router
> 
> It'll be sufficient unless you have a very big home



^^^
Thanks...
A big home, actually, but I think it should suffice...
Anyway, what about the other two questions???


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jun 14, 2012)

powerhoney said:


> ^^^
> Thanks...
> A big home, actually, but I think it should suffice...
> Anyway, what about the other two questions???



Class 6 is min of 6MBPS Transfer speed and Class 4 is 4MBPS. Bot are same but the speed only differs. Now you choose.

Screen protector is a must because scratches on screen is irreversible while protector can be changed, thus spending couple of hundred bucks will save your costly device.

-- Sanjoy


----------



## Andrew (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey guys, today i received my funbook via flipkart, & i found it that sound is not playing in my device, only way to play the sound is by connecting the head phones...what should i do now?? any advice guys?? Thanks in advance


----------



## Anand_Tux (Jun 14, 2012)

[ QUOTE=hapdtop;1676106]Hi all I am planning to buy this micromax 400R portable 3g router. Will this work with my fb

2.7k in flipkart

Micromax 400R (Mi-Fi) | Datacard | Flipkart.com

Kindly comment[/QUOTE]

yes ofcourse it works with funbook  .I have the same router and it works perfectly with my funbook. It gives immense portability my friend,just go for it.



Tenida said:


> Added



Thanks a lot buddy. I am totally enjoying my funbook but sometimes it slows down a bit btw I have cyanbook rom installed. Any suggestion for the slowness   .


----------



## Tenida (Jun 14, 2012)

^^
Try Funseries V1 ROM.


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jun 14, 2012)

Andrew said:


> Hey guys, today i received my funbook via flipkart, & i found it that sound is not playing in my device, only way to play the sound is by connecting the head phones...what should i do now?? any advice guys?? Thanks in advance



Bad luck. I guess you can call and check if Flipkart returns that, otherwise, you have to go to a service center.

P.S. I think it may be h/w fault, other user can confirm, especially @Tenida.

--Sanjoy


----------



## Paylaram (Jun 14, 2012)

tenida, do you know any place in kolkata where I can get a case cover like the domo one you got ? the one on homeshop18 is out of stock. 

and I do not buy from net without COD, so ebay is not an option.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 14, 2012)

Paylaram said:


> tenida, do you know any place in kolkata where I can get a case cover like the domo one you got ? the one on homeshop18 is out of stock.
> 
> and I do not buy from net without COD, so ebay is not an option.



Sorry buddy. I don't have any idea. But you can check footpath shop at gariahat. Or you can wait, Flipkart will soon list leather case for FB.

Btw. bought another Funbook for my friend.
R.G Cellular quoted 6.8K for it  So, bought it from M.D computers at 6.6K.



sanjoy.bose said:


> Bad luck. I guess you can call and check if Flipkart returns that, otherwise, you have to go to a service center.
> 
> P.S. I think it may be h/w fault, other user can confirm, especially @Tenida.
> 
> --Sanjoy



He has two option either contact Flipkart or Micromax Support. Imo Flipkart After sales support will be better


----------



## karndev (Jun 15, 2012)

a good deal for mmx funbook 

Micromax Funbook P300 - Sulekha Deals


----------



## magnet (Jun 15, 2012)

sulekha mentions price around 6k.Can someone verify?Also within 10k can someone suggest similar tablet with better battery atleast upto 5 hours.


----------



## rajan1311 (Jun 15, 2012)

magnet said:


> sulekha mentions price around 6k.Can someone verify?Also within 10k can someone suggest similar tablet with better battery atleast upto 5 hours.



I think the FB can do 5 hours..
Do start a new thread if you have specific needs..else here are 2 tabs in ur budget Ainol Tornados and Onda Vi10 elite


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jun 15, 2012)

karndev said:


> a good deal for mmx funbook
> 
> Micromax Funbook P300 - Sulekha Deals



Indiatimes are giving @5841/- with coupon code written there itself. I ordered on 8th june, They shipped on 15th and will be delivered on 17th. My opinion is to wait till weekend till my review on Indiatimes shopping on MM FB.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 15, 2012)

sanjoy.bose said:


> Indiatimes are giving @5841/- with coupon code written there itself. I ordered on 8th june, They shipped on 15th and will be delivered on 17th. My opinion is to wait till weekend till my review on Indiatimes shopping on MM FB.



Avoid Indiatimes.
SHOPPING.INDIATIMES.COM Reviews, SHOPPING.INDIATIMES.COM Online Shopping, Shopping Site, Information, Frauds, Security - MouthShut.com


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jun 15, 2012)

I have flashed the new rom as per your suggestions, but i'm not able to connect any dongle to it... not even tata photon plus... Is there any workaround....?


----------



## shaan.jalal (Jun 15, 2012)

While Playing some games Like Gangster Rio & Miami, GT motor Racing Academy,etc the accelerometer sensor is inverted while driving, i.e. in all of these games in driving mode the Vehicle turns Left or Right By Tilting the Tab Up Or Down...........
 Remaining Games Like Asphalt 6, GTA 3 Works normally.....
I have Flashed with [ROM]Fun Series v2.1
 Please help me....


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jun 15, 2012)

I ordered Funbook from Flipkart today. They say that the expected delivery date is 20 June. I had previously ordered many things but got them much before the "EXPECTED DELIVERY DATE".

Can anyone (who bought this from Flipkart) tell me by when they actually received this from the day of placing the order ? I mean not the Expected Delivery Date.


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 15, 2012)

^I ordered FB on Flipkart yesterday. The expected delivery date is 19th.
So will update once I receive it


----------



## batman (Jun 15, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Flipkart will soon list leather case for FB.



Any link available?


----------



## Tenida (Jun 15, 2012)

batman said:


> Any link available?



High Qlty Faux Leather Case w/ KickStand for Micromax Funbook P300 | eBay


----------



## batman (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks tenida...That leather case wil be available soon in flipkart?


----------



## Tenida (Jun 15, 2012)

batman said:


> Thanks tenida...That leather case wil be available soon in flipkart?



I don't know. Which one will be available but this one looks very good.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 15, 2012)

Dear all,

I am planning to buy a FB from flipkart. I have gone through all the 45 pages in this thread and seen all the +ve n -ve reviews by FB users.

So  I should go bravely forward with my decision, right?

I also have seen a new video from igyaan, a light comparison with Karbonn smart tab. I request you to watch this video and kindly give your valuable opinions.

Karbonn Smart Tab 1 Unboxing and Hands on Review feat. Funbook - iGyaan - YouTube


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jun 15, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Avoid Indiatimes.
> SHOPPING.INDIATIMES.COM Reviews, SHOPPING.INDIATIMES.COM Online Shopping, Shopping Site, Information, Frauds, Security - MouthShut.com



Cursing myself for ordering on Indiatimes due to this: SHOPPING.INDIATIMES.COM Review, SHOPPING.INDIATIMES.COM Online Shopping, Websites, Frauds, Security, Product received as damaged - MouthShut.com

@Tenida, I already prepaid it. Fingers crossed and praying with full power... 

BTW, I have ordered it previously on FK. They took 10 days and yet no sign of delivery. They said they are having a problem on Kolkata sites. So, I cancelled the order and gave in indiatimes. It's gone I think


----------



## Tenida (Jun 15, 2012)

sanjoy.bose said:


> Cursing myself for ordering on Indiatimes due to this: SHOPPING.INDIATIMES.COM Review, SHOPPING.INDIATIMES.COM Online Shopping, Websites, Frauds, Security, Product received as damaged - MouthShut.com
> 
> @Tenida, I already prepaid it. Fingers crossed and praying with full power...
> 
> BTW, I have ordered it previously on FK. They took 10 days and yet no sign of delivery. They said they are having a problem on Kolkata sites. So, I cancelled the order and gave in indiatimes. It's gone I think


Cancel the order and buy it from M.D Computers, Kolkata.


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jun 15, 2012)

They have already shipped and given me delivery date by 18th June. Can only think of a broken item now after the post!!! It's prepaid, so, the refund will be great hassle. Nothing can be done now, I guess...


----------



## sagsachdev (Jun 15, 2012)

aviatcogni said:


> Yes...Found *97F1-D1-H2-H01-N413.20120314* this is best suited for funbook. Not a single problem faced so far... Go for it...



+1.........


----------



## shaan.jalal (Jun 16, 2012)

*Please Help me guys.....*

While Playing some games Like Gangster Rio & Miami, GT motor Racing Academy,etc the accelerometer sensor is inverted while driving, i.e. in all of these games in driving mode the Vehicle turns Left or Right By Tilting the Tab Up Or Down...........
 Remaining Games Like Asphalt 6, GTA 3 Works normally.....
 I have Flashed with [ROM]Fun Series v2.1
 Please help me....


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 16, 2012)

Guys, just received the Funbook yesterday from Flipkart and it rocks...
Got some questions though...
1. Will the TP LINK 150Mbps Wireless N Router that i just ordered from Flipkart work with this tablet??? And, how do i set it up??? Just connect it (the router) to the computer or connect it to the Ethernet cable???
2. What are the main advantages and disadvantages of the following custom ROM's???
a)CyanBook v0.2
b)JetMOD™ 5.0
c)Fun Series v2.1
Which do you recommend???


----------



## Andrew (Jun 16, 2012)

i called flipkart & said them sound is not playing in my fb, & they immediately agreed to replace the product, so nice of them


----------



## kaushik51094 (Jun 16, 2012)

my funbook working perfectly... jus some wrong inputs, but rarely... got a 16 gig class 4 sandisk microsd frm flipkart for 560...flipkart is OSM.. delivery within 2 days itself   battery lasts for a day with moderate usage... maybe flashin it soon... 

1. do u guys think i hv to mod it? does it hav a lot of advantages??
2. will it void my warranty?
3. is the jet mod gud? does the jet mod have any cons?
4. which is the best rom to mod it with??

pls reply..

and tenida, pls add me to the fb owners list!!!


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jun 16, 2012)

powerhoney said:


> Guys, just received the Funbook yesterday from Flipkart and it rocks...
> Got some questions though...
> 1. Will the TP LINK 150Mbps Wireless N Router that i just ordered from Flipkart work with this tablet??? And, how do i set it up??? Just connect it (the router) to the computer or connect it to the Ethernet cable???
> 2. What are the main advantages and disadvantages of the following custom ROM's???
> ...



Congrats first of all 

1. Yes, any router will work with it.
2. To set it up, initially connect the router to your computer using ehternet and head to routerlogin.com. Here put in ur SSID and Password and reboot. Now connect your Router to Modem using LAN cable. Switch on modem and router. Start wifi on ur TAB/computer and you shall find your wifi network with the SSID u gave. Enter the Password and start using !

BTW, How much time did they take to process ur order and ship it ?



Terabyte said:


> ^I ordered FB on Flipkart yesterday. The expected delivery date is 19th.
> So will update once I receive it


 Thanks buddy


----------



## techlover (Jun 16, 2012)

powerhoney said:


> 1. Will the TP LINK 150Mbps Wireless N Router that i just ordered from Flipkart work with this tablet??? And, how do i set it up??? Just connect it (the router) to the computer or connect it to the Ethernet cable???



Well after you set up a wifi connection in your home it will work with any wifi device  

Though the router will come with a very informative and easy manual ....u may like to see here as well 
How do I install TP-LINK router to work with ADSL Modem - Welcome to TP-LINK

and believe its not difficult at all ..just around 5-10min even if u just follow the steps


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 16, 2012)

techiemaharaj said:


> Congrats first of all
> 
> 1. Yes, any router will work with it.
> 2. To set it up, initially connect the router to your computer using ehternet and head to routerlogin.com. Here put in ur SSID and Password and reboot. Now connect your Router to Modem using LAN cable. Switch on modem and router. Start wifi on ur TAB/computer and you shall find your wifi network with the SSID u gave. Enter the Password and start using !
> ...



Thanks for the help, buddy...
I ordered it on 12th Night, they confirmed and shipped it on the 13th and I received it on the 15th!!!


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 16, 2012)

techlover said:


> Well after you set up a wifi connection in your home it will work with any wifi device
> 
> Though the router will come with a very informative and easy manual ....u may like to see here as well
> How do I install TP-LINK router to work with ADSL Modem - Welcome to TP-LINK
> ...



Thanks for your help, buddy...


----------



## kaushik51094 (Jun 16, 2012)

Guys, Sumthing damn strange! My FB is not pre-rooted... Checked with root checker and it says "ur device does not have root capability" or sumthing like tat!! (don't remember the xact sentence..)  

1. Pls tell me how to root it...
2. Also, pls provide me a working tutorial of how i can swap external sd and internal sd! need this very badly  

Pls help....

@tenida - add me to the owner's list pls!!!


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 16, 2012)

*Funbook Accessories*

I have ordered Funbook "Leather case" and "HD shield screen guard" from nCarry.com at a discounted price of Rs.699 and 299 respectively and waiting for the delivery by 23 june

*ncarry.nimbuzz.com/micromax/tabletpc/


The same is newly listed in Flipkart but without any discounts @Rs.999 and Rs.599 respectively.

So if you plan to buy then do it fast through nCarry.com as the offer could be withdrawn at any time.

Micromax Leather Case for Funbook | Cases Covers | Flipkart.com

*LAST BUT NOT LEAST I AM WAITING FOR MY FUNBOOK TOO BY 22 JUNE WHICH I HAVE ORDERED TODAY THROUGH FLIPKART.*


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jun 17, 2012)

powerhoney said:


> Thanks for the help, buddy...
> I ordered it on 12th Night, they confirmed and shipped it on the 13th and I received it on the 15th!!!


kool...mine's is also shipped...lets hope i receive by tomorrow...


----------



## abhishekkai08 (Jun 17, 2012)

kaushik51094 said:


> Guys, Sumthing damn strange! My FB is not pre-rooted... Checked with root checker and it says "ur device does not have root capability" or sumthing like tat!! (don't remember the xact sentence..)
> 
> 1. Pls tell me how to root it...
> 2. Also, pls provide me a working tutorial of how i can swap external sd and internal sd! need this very badly
> ...



to root search google for 'sparkyroot' application.
to swap the memory card visit [Script] Change sdcard to memory card. | Funbook


----------



## abhishekkai08 (Jun 17, 2012)

kaushik51094 said:


> Guys, Sumthing damn strange! My FB is not pre-rooted... Checked with root checker and it says "ur device does not have root capability" or sumthing like tat!! (don't remember the xact sentence..)
> 
> 1. Pls tell me how to root it...
> 2. Also, pls provide me a working tutorial of how i can swap external sd and internal sd! need this very badly
> ...



to root search google for 'sparkyroot' application.
to swap the memory card visit [Script] Change sdcard to memory card. | Funbook


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Funbook Accessories*

Mine FB too is shipped, mostly will get it tomorrow! 



Robin Hood said:


> Micromax Leather Case for Funbook | Cases Covers | Flipkart.com


Thanks for the link!


----------



## Tenida (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Funbook Accessories*



Terabyte said:


> Mine FB too is shipped, mostly will get it tomorrow!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link!



Its costly buy it from ebay. This one looks cool
New Black Bi-Fold Book Type Faux Leather Case for Micromax Funbook P300 | eBay


----------



## asrupesh (Jun 17, 2012)

Yesterday brought the funbook from near universal store,chennai 
its awesome. touch response is very good.

1. i installed chrome from play store when i open it closes pls help with that and also suggest me an good custom rom


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Funbook Accessories*



Tenida said:


> Its costly buy it from ebay. This one looks cool
> New Black Bi-Fold Book Type Faux Leather Case for Micromax Funbook P300 | eBay



Dear Tenida,
Indeed it is costly in nCarry@Rs. 699 and luxury in flipkart @Rs. 999, but that ebay case is not original, it's mentioned in the item description. So I think paying 274 bucks more for an original case will do good.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 17, 2012)

BTW any proud owner of FB here have tried any 32GB microSDHC yet? Because from my friends I have heard that FB is getting hanged after inserting a Sandisk and also a Transcend both 32 GB Class 4 and both are working fine with other cardreaders and laps.

Tenida could you confirm it? I haven't ordered any cards yet due to this reason


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Funbook Accessories*



Tenida said:


> Its costly buy it from ebay. This one looks cool
> New Black Bi-Fold Book Type Faux Leather Case for Micromax Funbook P300 | eBay


Thanks Tenida!
Is this the same one that you have bought?
What about screen guard? Have you bought one?


----------



## Tenida (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Funbook Accessories*



Terabyte said:


> Thanks Tenida!
> Is this the same one that you have bought?
> What about screen guard? Have you bought one?



No, I bought Domo ncase from HS18 which is now out of stock. No, the screen guard is pre-installed with the tab.


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Funbook Accessories*



			
				Tenida said:
			
		

> No, I bought Domo ncase from HS18 which is now out of stock.


Hmmm...ok.



			
				Tenida said:
			
		

> No, the screen guard is pre-installed with the tab.


Good to know


----------



## kaushik51094 (Jun 17, 2012)

abhishekkai08 said:


> to root search google for 'sparkyroot' application.
> to swap the memory card visit [Script] Change sdcard to memory card. | Funbook



when i open the sparky root app, it tells me "please run asus appbackup utility and backup any app (possibly this one) once you have finished, return to this app and proceed with exploit"

options given are
1. checkbox - SU exists
2. checkbox - SU permissions set
3. checkbox - superuser app installed


and the foll options - 
1. unroot
2. recheck and exploit
3. open app backup and backup any app, then return here
4. install super user app
4. cleanup

please tell me wat to do... very bad in these things...


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jun 17, 2012)

sanjoy.bose said:


> They have already shipped and given me delivery date by 18th June. Can only think of a broken item now after the post!!! It's prepaid, so, the refund will be great hassle. Nothing can be done now, I guess...



Just to let you know the result. The receiving and unpacking of my FB mentioned above from Indiatimes

*picasaweb.google.com/1128099787325...authkey=Gv1sRgCMyXspXFqcq6kgE&feat=directlink (who is willing to see the actual package I got from Indiatimes)

It's ultimate comes as a nice one, hologram packed, undamaged, new, perfectly working piece. It is very much VFM product in the tablet range, depending upon your requirements.

Now some words about FB (Tenida said all, but it is just mine experience)

1) It is a very fingerprint prone product, so buy a case with it or shortly after, otherwise, scratches can't be avoided.
 2) have a soft towel to remove spots.
3) Backside protector is going to remove soon.
4) Already given a screen protector, don't remove it.
5) Arrange wi-fi, otherwise it is not going to be used after some days.
6) Don't expect apple or dual core performance, but in 6K, this piece is the best to me.
7) No speed or lag issue till now, also the base-band version is 1.02, is it updated?? @FB users
8) I am more than happy with it as my first tablet. No complaint regarding it, in this what I hv got is really pretty.

and last but not the list, @Tenida, plz add me also in teh Owner List.

Thanks Guys...


----------



## Tenida (Jun 17, 2012)

kaushik51094 said:


> @tenida - add me to the owner's list pls!!!





sanjoy.bose said:


> and last but not the list, @Tenida, plz add me also in teh Owner List.
> Thanks Guys...



Done


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Micromax Funbook -nCarry delivery*

dear tenida,
I have read in your previous posts that nCarry is not that good. I have already ordered some goodies through it. The payment was done through credit card. Suppose if they fails to deliver the items then what would be the payback procedure? Do you have any idea about it?


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 17, 2012)

sanjoy.bose said:


> Just to let you know the result. The receiving and unpacking of my FB mentioned above from Indiatimes
> 
> *picasaweb.google.com/1128099787325...authkey=Gv1sRgCMyXspXFqcq6kgE&feat=directlink (who is willing to see the actual package I got from Indiatimes)
> 
> ...



Congrats Sanjoy, I too will become another proud owner within a few days. Awaiting delivery from Flipkart, fingers crossed.


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jun 17, 2012)

Flipkart is teh best one and nothing to worry about man, I got it from Indiatimes at 5841 INR and the review was worst about indiatimes as per many users, that's why I had fingers crossed.

Flipkart will send you the best, don't worry.

Congrats in advance...


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jun 18, 2012)

My FB from flipkart has reached delhi...hope to receive it today !!! Cant wait now !!!


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 18, 2012)

techiemaharaj said:


> My FB from flipkart has reached delhi...hope to receive it today !!! Cant wait now !!!


I am from Mumbai and mine came from New Delhi to Mumbai. Still not received though.

BTW guys which launcher does work with FB? 
I have heard of Apex launcher, Nova launcher, GO launcher...


----------



## jdinfi (Jun 18, 2012)

Its available through so many shopping portals at different price range. There is infibeam, buytheprice, snapdeal and other sites which are giving with good freebies as well. I just received a box from infibeam. Its been good touch experience with the device... looks awesome... features are cool and the price is low compare to other tablets available in the market.


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jun 18, 2012)

Terabyte said:


> I am from Mumbai and mine came from New Delhi to Mumbai. Still not received though.



Kool...let's hope that WE become proud owners of this *"BEST VALUE FOR MONEY aka PAISA VASOOL"* gadget soon !!!


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 18, 2012)

Ok received my FB from Flipkart 
@Tendia : Do add me up in the list.


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jun 18, 2012)

Terabyte said:


> Ok received my FB from Flipkart
> @Tendia : Do add me up in the list.



Congrats !!! 
 I'm still waiting !!


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 18, 2012)

techiemaharaj said:


> Congrats !!!


Thanks! 

Will install Custom Recovery and backup my ROM in evening


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 18, 2012)

dear folks,
pls see this article I have just gone through regarding new zync tab

Zync Z-990 plus 7-inch tablet running Android 4.0 launched in India for Rs. 6,490

BTW anybody knows about this company ZYNC, i mean about product quality and after sales support ?


----------



## aviatcogni (Jun 18, 2012)

aviatcogni said:
			
		

> Yes...Found *97F1-D1-H2-H01-N413.20120314*this is best suited for funbook. Not a single problem faced so far... Go for it....





sagsachdev said:


> +1.........



Thanks mate


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 18, 2012)

Edit : ---Snip---

Do I need to reset or delete cache before taking backup of original ROM?


----------



## karndev (Jun 18, 2012)

Terabyte said:


> Edit : ---Snip---
> 
> Do I need to reset or delete cache before taking backup of original ROM?



No

5 char


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 18, 2012)

Robin Hood said:


> BTW any proud owner of FB here have tried any 32GB microSDHC yet? Because from my friends I have heard that FB is getting hanged after inserting a Sandisk and also a Transcend both 32 GB Class 4 and both are working fine with other cardreaders and laps.
> 
> Tenida could you confirm it? I haven't ordered any cards yet due to this reason



The 32 GB cards work fine, at least for me...
I am currently using a Sandisk Class 6 32 GB Micro SDHC and, man, is it fast!!! 
Hey, Tenida bro (আপনার প্রকৃত নাম কি???), add me on the owner's list...
Plus, a little info for all who care... 
I was able to get my Reliance Netconnect + (3G GSM) working on the funbook with Cyanbook v0.3 and an unlocked dongle...  Google to know more how to unlock a dongle... My dongle was a ZTE MF 190, in case anyone was wondering...
P.S.: Sorry for the, er, alternate language in case there are any Queen's English Follower's here...


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 18, 2012)

I am unable to install CWM 

Getting some Permission denied message after running recovery-install.bat
I have successfully installed SuperUser and updated the Binaries as well.
Dunno what's is the problem?


----------



## ssps (Jun 18, 2012)

Have few noob qns abt funbook ...

1. I installed superuser , should i do any changes by opening the app?

2. Want to install chainfire3d for playing some games , should i do anything b'fore installing it like flashing etc ..

Thats't for now , will post if i have any doubts ...

Thanks..


----------



## Tenida (Jun 18, 2012)

Got Xtab plus for review. Here its few preview pics
*techforumindia.com/index.php?topic=6972.msg36345;topicseen#new


----------



## sjithms (Jun 18, 2012)

I found following bugs In my FB
* crome beta is not opening !!!!
* installed fl comando, but only sound coming while opening the game, and the tab is hangng after some time

anybody have the same problem, or wether FLCOMANDO is working fine with FB


----------



## shaan.jalal (Jun 18, 2012)

Robin Hood said:


> BTW any proud owner of FB here have tried any 32GB microSDHC yet? Because from my friends I have heard that FB is getting hanged after inserting a Sandisk and also a Transcend both 32 GB Class 4 and both are working fine with other cardreaders and laps.
> 
> Tenida could you confirm it? I haven't ordered any cards yet due to this reason



I m too using 32 GB sandisk card..... I have fully Loaded It only with Games & around only 3GB space is Left... & FB is working very smoothly.......
Also Playing PSX games with FPse app....
Working very good without lag.......


----------



## SahilAr (Jun 18, 2012)

my fun book downloads everything in internal memory (either it be HTTP downloads or torrents)
How can i save my downloads in extsd?


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 18, 2012)

Terabyte said:


> I am unable to install CWM
> 
> Getting some Permission denied message after running recovery-install.bat
> I have successfully installed SuperUser and updated the Binaries as well.
> Dunno what's is the problem?


Both d3b and me had similar problems like you...
The problem was solved by:
Use method 2 (Manual, ADB commands):
After 5th step, enter the following codes one by one in the command prompt:
Code:
adb shell
su
chmod 777 /data
chmod 777 /dev/block/nandg
Your problem should be solved... If not, try method 1 after trying the above again... It worked flawlessly for me...


----------



## sjithms (Jun 18, 2012)

dan4u said:


> hey did anyone try playing "Deer Hunter Reloaded"? Its supposed to be compatible with FB but when I open it I hear sounds but there's no display and FB gets stuck after that.



mine have same problem with flcomando


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 18, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Got Xtab plus for review. Here its few preview pics
> *techforumindia.com/index.php?topic=6972.msg36345;topicseen#new



wow TENIDA , images are pretty impressive.

Does this Xtab Plus have Play Store installed in it? Seems this is pretty amazing with 1GB RAM, 1.5 GHz CPU, 8GB internal memory, 1024*600 and @ only INR 8190/-


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 18, 2012)

powerhoney said:


> Both d3b and me had similar problems like you...
> The problem was solved by:
> Use method 2 (Manual, ADB commands):
> After 5th step, enter the following codes one by one in the command prompt:
> ...


Thanks for the reply!
But even my Step 5(in method 2) is not running successfully 

First command is executed but after second command I get this message : /system/bin/sh : cannot create /dev/block/nandg : Permission denied


----------



## Tenida (Jun 18, 2012)

Robin Hood said:


> wow TENIDA , images are pretty impressive.
> 
> Does this Xtab Plus have Play Store installed in it? Seems this is pretty amazing with 1GB RAM, 1.5 GHz CPU, 8GB internal memory, 1024*600 and @ only INR 8190/-



Yes play store is there. Its pre-rooted device. It has IPS panel too. But for remaining query wait for my review.

Thanks


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 18, 2012)

Terabyte said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> But even my Step 5(in method 2) is not running successfully
> 
> First command is executed but after second command I get this message : /system/bin/sh : cannot create /dev/block/nandg : Permission denied



After executing the first command, perform the commands given by me... One by one...


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 18, 2012)

dear Tenida,

Can we connect HDDs through the mini (or micro ??) USB port provided? Will a 1TB or a 512 GB work?


----------



## rajan1311 (Jun 18, 2012)

Robin Hood said:


> dear Tenida,
> 
> Can we connect HDDs through the mini (or micro ??) USB port provided? Will a 1TB or a 512 GB work?



yep...mine worked..


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jun 18, 2012)

sjithms said:


> I found following bugs In my FB
> * crome beta is not opening !!!!
> * installed fl comando, but only sound coming while opening the game, and the tab is hangng after some time
> 
> anybody have the same problem, or wether FLCOMANDO is working fine with FB



Yes, same here for both. Chrome beta is not compatible with Stock ICS of FB, there are actually a lot of bugs in the stock version, you have to change to custom rom or try dolphin hd. btw, the stock browser is good imo.



rajan1311 said:


> yep...mine worked..



Yes, added point: try it while the Fb is charging for best result...


----------



## Tenida (Jun 18, 2012)

Robin Hood said:


> dear Tenida,
> 
> Can we connect HDDs through the mini (or micro ??) USB port provided? Will a 1TB or a 512 GB work?



I connected my Seagate 320GB freeagent Go Hdd. First it detected but after few minutes the HDD went  switch off.


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jun 18, 2012)

Tenida said:


> I connected my Seagate 320GB freeagent Go Hdd. First it detected but after few minutes the HDD went  switch off.



Have you tried it while FB charging? HDDs generically draws too much power (no power HDDs) through USB port and may be FB is not capable of that, so try this once...


----------



## Tenida (Jun 19, 2012)

sanjoy.bose said:


> Have you tried it while FB charging? HDDs generically draws too much power (no power HDDs) through USB port and may be FB is not capable of that, so try this once...



No, will try it later as I have 32GB pendrive with me.


----------



## ssps (Jun 19, 2012)

ssps said:


> Have few noob qns abt funbook ...
> 
> 1. I installed superuser , should i do any changes by opening the app?
> 
> ...



pls help ...


----------



## ssps (Jun 19, 2012)

shaan.jalal said:


> I m too using 32 GB sandisk card..... I have fully Loaded It only with Games & around only 3GB space is Left... & FB is working very smoothly.......
> Also Playing PSX games with FPse app....
> Working very good without lag.......



how did u manage to put games in sd card ? can u explain


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 19, 2012)

Ok I have managed to install CWM finally!
But during backup it said sd-ext not found. Rest everything was backed-up successfully.
Would this be an issue?
Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Paylaram (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Funbook Accessories*



Tenida said:


> No, I bought Domo ncase from HS18 which is now out of stock.



it is back in stock. just ordered few minutes back.

one thing I am a little disappointed with is the battery, which drains out at 1-2% a minute even for normal usage i.e no music or video. is it possible to install a battery with higher storage which is still compatible with FB ?


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 19, 2012)

^Can you please post the link for DOMO ncase?


----------



## Paylaram (Jun 19, 2012)

DOMO nCase B8 - Carry Case for 7" Tablets with Elastic Bands to Hold Tablet . Buy Best DOMO nCase B8 - Carry Case for 7" Tablets with Elastic Bands to Hold Tablet at Lowest Price Online


----------



## Tenida (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Funbook Accessories*



Paylaram said:


> it is back in stock. just ordered few minutes back.
> 
> one thing I am a little disappointed with is the battery, which drains out at 1-2% a minute even for normal usage i.e no music or video. is it possible to install a battery with higher storage which is still compatible with FB ?


Battery backup will be improve on custom rom. Moreover the backup time will be increase after few charging and discharging cycle.


----------



## dipesh2k100 (Jun 19, 2012)

sanjoy.bose said:


> Yes, same here for both. Chrome beta is not compatible with Stock ICS of FB, there are actually a lot of bugs in the stock version, you have to change to custom rom or try dolphin hd. btw, the stock browser is good imo.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, added point: try it while the Fb is charging for best result...



Will this take a lot of time as the HDD is 500 GB ??..because i waited for around 5 mins but nothing happened...


----------



## SahilAr (Jun 19, 2012)

Please help me anyone??
The Fun book is downloading all the things in Internal memory,why can't i save my downloads in extsd??


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jun 19, 2012)

dipesh2k100 said:


> Will this take a lot of time as the HDD is 500 GB ??..because i waited for around 5 mins but nothing happened...



Not actually, are you using the USB to Micro usb cable? is it alright or having a fault? try to connect a pendrive.


----------



## aviatcogni (Jun 19, 2012)

I just bought cheaper Semi-Leather case for my funbook... Just got it today .. And I can not ask for more at 289/- Rs..

Semi Leather Case Cover For 7" inch Tablet, Tablet Protection Cover @ 287/- | eBay


----------



## bhavik2891 (Jun 19, 2012)

m new to this community and am going to buy funbook in this week
i have some questions in my mind
first of all what is cstom rom and why is it needed?
i wont be using tata docomo USB dongle
ill look for some better options in the market which can be used with idea and Vodafone 2g & 3g both so which dongle should i buy?
and ill have to do any changes to the funbook for using aftermarket dongles or just plug n play?
guys please help me

m planning to buy funbook this week but have some queries
what is custom and whats its use?
i wont be using tata docomo dongle so which dongle to buy which supports both 3g and 2g( idea and vodafone sim)
and using other dongle is plug n play or any alterations need to be done?


----------



## Tenida (Jun 19, 2012)

^^
Buy this data card.
Buy Accessories in India | Micromax Mi-Fi Wireless Pocket Router - | Computers & Accessories India - Infibeam.com
It has wifi inbuild in it. Insert a 3G Sim and bingo you are connected to internet.


----------



## bhavik2891 (Jun 19, 2012)

Tenida said:


> ^^
> Buy this data card.
> Buy Accessories in India | Micromax Mi-Fi Wireless Pocket Router - | Computers & Accessories India - Infibeam.com
> It has wifi inbuild in it. Insert a 3G Sim and bingo you are connected to internet.



i want an budget data card
maximum i can shell out is 1.5k and it should also support 2g


----------



## SahilAr (Jun 19, 2012)

Tenida said:


> ^^
> Buy this data card.
> Buy Accessories in India | Micromax Mi-Fi Wireless Pocket Router - | Computers & Accessories India - Infibeam.com
> It has wifi inbuild in it. Insert a 3G Sim and bingo you are connected to internet.



is it better than that asus 6 in 1 3g Router?


----------



## Tenida (Jun 19, 2012)

SahilAr said:


> is it better than that asus 6 in 1 3g Router?



IDK.
Link please of Asus 6 in 1 3G Router.


----------



## techofreako (Jun 19, 2012)

I have tata docomo 3g dongle.....will it support it?


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 19, 2012)

dear Tenida,

Is there any way to remove the bloatwares from FB without using a custom rom? I mean patch or something???


----------



## SahilAr (Jun 19, 2012)

Tenida said:


> IDK.
> Link please of Asus 6 in 1 3G Router.


ASUS - Networks- ASUS WL-330N3G


----------



## ssps (Jun 19, 2012)

ssps said:


> Have few noob qns abt funbook ...
> 
> 1. I installed superuser , should i do any changes by opening the app?
> 
> ...



pls help ... I have been waiting long time for a reply ...



shaan.jalal said:


> I m too using 32 GB sandisk card..... I have fully Loaded It only with Games & around only 3GB space is Left... & FB is working very smoothly.......
> Also Playing PSX games with FPse app....
> Working very good without lag.......



how did u manage to put games in sd card ? can u explain


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 19, 2012)

ssps said:
			
		

> 1. I installed superuser , should i do any changes by opening the app?


Check Step 4 from this link - INSTALLING CUSTOM RECOVERY
You need to open Superuser -> Go to Settings -> And install/update the Binaries, that's it! 

I don't have any info about your second query.


----------



## Paylaram (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Funbook Accessories*



Tenida said:


> Battery backup will be improve on custom rom. Moreover the backup time will be increase after few charging and discharging cycle.



how many cycles would it take do you reckon ? custom ROM would have to wait a month as I am using it now for a job and can't afford to eff up something before that is completed.



ssps said:


> how did u manage to put games in sd card ? can u explain



you can shift games to ext card from options in the system settings.


----------



## d3b (Jun 20, 2012)

WTF?

Suddenly the fb wifi is behaving abnormally. The *wifi is always on*, even if I disable wifi, when funbook restarts, it activates *wifi automatically*. Sometime even if I disable wifi, its just *enables itself*. I recently installed _Ram booster_ and _BatteryBooster(iMobLife)_ and the problem started. I did full reset, *re-flashed to custom ROMs and stock ROM* but the problem still exists. Can anyone help me in this matter?


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jun 20, 2012)

d3b said:


> WTF?
> 
> Suddenly the fb wifi is behaving abnormally. The *wifi is always on*, even if I disable wifi, when funbook restarts, it activates *wifi automatically*. Sometime even if I disable wifi, its just *enables itself*. I recently installed _Ram booster_ and _BatteryBooster(iMobLife)_ and the problem started. I did full reset, *re-flashed to custom ROMs and stock ROM* but the problem still exists. Can anyone help me in this matter?



It just connects to a pre-authenticated wi-fi every time? or searches and prompts you to connect with wi-fi?


----------



## shaan.jalal (Jun 20, 2012)

ssps said:


> pls help ... I have been waiting long time for a reply ...
> 
> 
> 
> how did u manage to put games in sd card ? can u explain



I have flashed with [ROM] Fun Series v2.1
After That I downloaded & Installed the games......
And downloaded few games Data directly over WiFi connection...
& few in .rar format from certain websites.....
& sorry for not mentioning the address Of websites as it violates he terms & conditions Of this forum......


----------



## shaan.jalal (Jun 20, 2012)

ssps said:


> pls help ... I have been waiting long time for a reply ...
> 
> 
> 
> how did u manage to put games in sd card ? can u explain



I Have used SWAP Script for extsd and sdcard
You can get it from Here

*funbook.gizmolord.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/SWAP_SCRIPT_FOR_EXTSD_AND_SDCARD.zip


----------



## Tenida (Jun 20, 2012)

Backup stock ROM
Downloaded Cyonbook 0.3 version
Downloaded GAAP
now flashing the tab 
Hureyy 

Update- Flashed with Cyanbook Version-3 ROM 
Installed GAAP 
Its simply great wow 
Thanks Karndev 

Thanks Krishnandu Sarkar for your awesome guide


----------



## ssps (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks for replies ...  can somebody throw light on chainfire3d installing procedure for non flash funbook ?

Should i need to flash FB to try this ??

[Script] Change sdcard to memory card. | Funbook

This is my first android & i don't have any clue to most of things


----------



## techofreako (Jun 20, 2012)

guys ans my inquiry plz



techofreako said:


> I have tata docomo 3g dongle.....will it support it?



plz ans my inquiry....


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jun 20, 2012)

First post from my Funbook. Amazing device.....FULL PAISA VASOOL !!!  
@tenidia Add me to owners list !!!!


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jun 20, 2012)

techiemaharaj said:


> First post from my Funbook. Amazing device.....FULL PAISA VASOOL !!!
> @tenidia Add me to owners list !!!!



Congrats... enjoy the ride...


----------



## ssps (Jun 20, 2012)

I tried to play spiderman game , but spiderman is in white color .. I read in this thread chainfire3d has sorted out this problem . Can anyone tell me the procedure to install chainfire .. i have superuser installed & updated binary . Should i need to go thru the procedure mentioned in first page ( custom rom , flashing etc ) to install chainfire ??



 Re: Micromax Funbook
Thanks for replies ... can somebody throw light on chainfire3d installing procedure for non flash funbook ?

Also hould i need to flash FB to try this ??

[Script] Change sdcard to memory card. | Funbook


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 20, 2012)

Does Funbook have Bluetooth?

I am interested in Bluetooth Dial Up Networking to access internet from my mobile on the go.

If possible might consider buying it.


----------



## karndev (Jun 20, 2012)

ssps said:


> Thanks for replies ...  can somebody throw light on chainfire3d installing procedure for non flash funbook ?



Download and install superuser from market, thn install chainfire3d 


ssps said:


> Should i need to flash FB to try this ??
> 
> [Script] Change sdcard to memory card. | Funbook
> 
> This is my first android & i don't have any clue to most of things


u can either use that script or use directory bind 
[App] DirectoryBind – Install Apps on External SD Card | Funbook


----------



## ADARSH KAM (Jun 20, 2012)

sling-shot said:


> Does Funbook have Bluetooth?
> 
> I am interested in Bluetooth Dial Up Networking to access internet from my mobile on the go.
> 
> If possible might consider buying it.





You can connect to the internet in your phone by installing an app 'FOXFI' in your phone..and 'PDANET TABLET' in your funbook..Its quite a handy app..


----------



## ADARSH KAM (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi guys..
I am quite new in this forum..
I am desperately searching for a suitable 'case' for my Funbook..
Can any1 suggest a 'book cover folding case' that will fit the Funbook?????????


----------



## karndev (Jun 20, 2012)

@Tenida

its CyanBook.. not cyonbook 



ssps said:


> Thanks for replies ...  can somebody throw light on chainfire3d installing procedure for non flash funbook ?



Install superuser from playstore thn install chainfire3d from playstore.



ssps said:


> Should i need to flash FB to try this ??
> 
> [Script] Change sdcard to memory card. | Funbook
> 
> This is my first android & i don't have any clue to most of things



You can either use the script or use directory bind.

[App] DirectoryBind – Install Apps on External SD Card | Funbook


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jun 20, 2012)

sanjoy.bose said:


> Congrats... enjoy the ride...



Thanks bro !!! This is simply amazing !!


----------



## Tenida (Jun 20, 2012)

@karndev- edited buddy 
Btw. in default file manager I can't see ext. SD Card??


----------



## karndev (Jun 20, 2012)

Tenida said:


> @karndev- edited buddy
> Btw. in default file manager I can't see ext. SD Card??



u can

/mnt/extsd


----------



## Tenida (Jun 20, 2012)

karndev said:


> u can
> 
> /mnt/extsd



Thanks buddy 
You are just great 

Is there any way to see both internal and external SD card in file explorer?


----------



## blackpearl (Jun 20, 2012)

Ok. Just got my FB.

In the default file manager, why is the internal memory reported as SDcard?

Under settings, I can see 2 internal storage - 1.15GB and 1.8GB or something. What are those? There is no SD card in my device. 

Also what happened to the 4GB internal storage? Do I have only ~1GB left?

EDIT: I figured out the internal memory thing. Nevermind.
I will use the script to swap the internal memory with my read SD card.


----------



## karndev (Jun 20, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Thanks buddy
> You are just great
> 
> But where to type this */mnt/extsd* ?



u dont have to type it anywhr..u have to navigate to it.. 
open filemanager.. press the UP button.. it will take u to /mnt directory..
thr press on extsd. to navigate to ur external sd card


----------



## Tenida (Jun 20, 2012)

karndev said:


> u dont have to type it anywhr..u have to navigate to it..
> open filemanager.. press the UP button.. it will take u to /mnt directory..
> thr press on extsd. to navigate to ur external sd card



Thanks. Now its ok. Thanks man


----------



## ssps (Jun 20, 2012)

Install superuser from playstore thn install chainfire3d from playstore.



You can either use the script or use directory bind.

[App] DirectoryBind – Install Apps on External SD Card | Funbook


[/QUOTE]

Installed chainfire3d , but when i tried to install CF3D driver it says something like restore ur CWM or reflash ur rom etc if anything goes wrong , what does that mean? should i need to do anything like flashing or some back up  b'fore proceeding to driver installation ???

Btw tried directoryblind but couldn't create a new folder & confused about the step where to write external storage  .. there are 3 lines one which ends write external storage & last line  permission .


----------



## kak4ukak (Jun 20, 2012)

vamshi.naidu3101 said:


> Still waiting for response....




First of all copy some .vcf files to th tablet.
Open one file; it'll be imported to contact.
now clicking on the notification you can see that contact in to tha Contact App which is already installed into tablet.
here you can creat/edit/manage all your contacts.

Now this is not accessible from Application Tray.
There are some sollutions for this.

1.
Download "resizable contact widget for ICS" from google play.

That will allow you to access the app from home widget.

2.
Install Apex launcher from Google Play.
That has on screen shortcut for contacts.


----------



## Anand_Tux (Jun 20, 2012)

Hey anyone can help me how to connect BSNL 3g USB to funbook. Any idea guys ??


----------



## blackpearl (Jun 20, 2012)

shaan.jalal said:


> I Have used SWAP Script for extsd and sdcard
> You can get it from Here
> 
> *funbook.gizmolord.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/SWAP_SCRIPT_FOR_EXTSD_AND_SDCARD.zip



I can't make the script work. It says remount failed. No such directory and a string of errors.

HELP


----------



## techofreako (Jun 20, 2012)

Can anybody ans my simple question.....
It support tata docomo 3g dongle...?


----------



## karndev (Jun 20, 2012)

Anand_Tux said:


> Hey anyone can help me how to connect BSNL 3g USB to funbook. Any idea guys ??





techofreako said:


> Can anybody ans my simple question.....
> It support tata docomo 3g dongle...?



i dont use dongle.. so dunno. 



blackpearl said:


> I can't make the script work. It says remount failed. No such directory and a string of errors.
> 
> HELP



did u install Superuser and did u connect tab in USB debugging mode?


----------



## techlover (Jun 20, 2012)

ssps said:


> pls help ... I have been waiting long time for a reply ...
> 
> 
> 
> how did u manage to put games in sd card ? can u explain




Well give this a try ...its a simple and not to much time consuming method 

How to Install Android Apps to the SD Card by Default & Move Almost Any App to the SD Card - How-To Geek


----------



## karndev (Jun 20, 2012)

techlover said:


> Well give this a try ...its a simple and not to much time consuming method
> 
> How to Install Android Apps to the SD Card by Default & Move Almost Any App to the SD Card - How-To Geek



if u dont want to go thru all that.. u can do the same directly from terminal,
to use in terminal.. download superuser
enter 

```
su
pm set-install-location 2
```

however it changes it to internal SD (2GB) and not external sd..


----------



## blackpearl (Jun 20, 2012)

karndev said:


> did u install Superuser and did u connect tab in USB debugging mode?



Yes, I did. Nothing worked. Finally I manually edited vold.fstab.

Now sdcard and extsd spaces are swapped 

But the 2GB internal memory, that's currently assigned as extsd is pretty much wasted when it could have contributed to internal storage. Now even though the device has 4GB internal memory it can only use 2GB. Stupid Micromax.


----------



## tkin (Jun 20, 2012)

Add me to the list please


----------



## blackpearl (Jun 20, 2012)

karndev said:


> if u dont want to go thru all that.. u can do the same directly from terminal,
> to use in terminal.. download superuser
> enter
> 
> ...



If the sdcard and internal memory is swaped, will it set the default location to sdcard?


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 20, 2012)

ok guys I wish to buy this for my mother so need to know just two things.. 

first I tell you, she is gonna use it for surfing and then little reading and videos.. and basic stuff.. mostly for browsing on wi-fi  (will also need to buy router for this.)

How is battery life, Is 3-4 hours daily possible?

and how is Display.. does it give stress on eyes while reading..


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 20, 2012)

Yaaaaaaayyyyy... Got my FB today....everything is working fine so far...am happy.
But one doubt, even I haven't opened any apps but RAM is "used 350 MB" and only "160 MB" is free. Actually a lot of apps's Cache are working (mostly that of Googles). How to get back this used RAM?


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 20, 2012)

and one more thing Google play store is available right?


----------



## tkin (Jun 20, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> and one more thing Google play store is available right?


It comes with android store, it updates to play store as soon as you connect to internet.


----------



## d3b (Jun 20, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Backup stock ROM
> Downloaded Cyonbook 0.3 version
> Downloaded GAAP
> now flashing the tab



I was using Cyanbook v0.2 for a long time the only problem was that 
"Special Co-ordination system for games" was not there. I didn't know Cyanbook v0.3 has been developed, thanks for the info. Downloading right now.
CM9 Based Rom are the bestttt.


Spoiler



MICROMAX SHOULD HAVE A BUSINESS PARTNERSHIP WITH TENIDA




*REGARDING MY PREVIOUS PROBLEMS ABOUT WIFI ALWAYS ON*
The problem solved by installing qware rom (97F2-D1-H1-H01-1558.20120303), LOL, don't know why but it solved the problem(Even the 4.0.3-97F1-D1-H2-H01-N413.20120314 didn't work). Was using stock for a while until I got Cyanbook v0.3.

*As much as i understood:* Don't let Battery-related/RAM-related software to take control of wi-fi.


----------



## tkin (Jun 20, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> ok guys I wish to buy this for my mother so need to know just two things..
> 
> first I tell you, she is gonna use it for surfing and then little reading and videos.. and basic stuff.. mostly for browsing on wi-fi  (will also need to buy router for this.)
> 
> ...


3hrs sure, 4 hrs will be pushing it.


----------



## ssps (Jun 20, 2012)

Installed chainfire3d , but when i tried to install CF3D driver it says something like restore ur CWM or reflash ur rom etc if anything goes wrong , what does that mean? should i need to do anything like flashing or some back up b'fore proceeding to driver installation ???

Pls help ..


----------



## karndev (Jun 20, 2012)

blackpearl said:


> If the sdcard and internal memory is swaped, will it set the default location to sdcard?



yes.. it shud.. u can check the currrent settings by using
pm get-install-location 
(would be set to auto by default  )


d3b said:


> I was using Cyanbook v0.2 for a long time the only problem was that
> "Special Co-ordination system for games" was not there. I didn't know Cyanbook v0.3 has been developed, thanks for the info. Downloading right now.
> CM9 Based Rom are the bestttt.
> 
> ...



Special coordination system has been added in v0.3 



ssps said:


> Installed chainfire3d , but when i tried to install CF3D driver it says something like restore ur CWM or reflash ur rom etc if anything goes wrong , what does that mean? should i need to do anything like flashing or some back up b'fore proceeding to driver installation ???
> 
> Pls help ..



It gives u a warning...it asks u to backup ur current rom before installing the driver.. in case something goes wrong ...


----------



## ssps (Jun 20, 2012)

It gives u a warning...it asks u to backup ur current rom before installing the driver.. in case something goes wrong ...[/QUOTE]

How should i back up rom ??


----------



## usmslm102 (Jun 20, 2012)

plzzz help
i have problem with charger the current is overflow
and when i charge the touch screen is lagged too much
means not working properly.....


----------



## Tenida (Jun 20, 2012)

tkin said:


> Add me to the list please



Added 



clmlbx said:


> ok guys I wish to buy this for my mother so need to know just two things..
> 
> first I tell you, she is gonna use it for surfing and then little reading and videos.. and basic stuff.. mostly for browsing on wi-fi  (will also need to buy router for this.)
> 
> ...



Its about 3-4 hours with stock and if you flash it to custom ROM like Cyanbook 0.3 you will get about 6-7 hours on normal using with Wifi on 



Robin Hood said:


> Yaaaaaaayyyyy... Got my FB today....everything is working fine so far...am happy.
> But one doubt, even I haven't opened any apps but RAM is "used 350 MB" and only "160 MB" is free. Actually a lot of apps's Cache are working (mostly that of Googles). How to get back this used RAM?



I will suggest you to flash to custom rom (Cyanbook 0.3) to get best performance out of Funbook 



Terabyte said:


> @Tenida : Please add me to the  list as well.
> 
> BTW my first post from funbook!!!



Added 


karndev said:


> How should i back up rom ??
> 
> If u want to.. yes.
> 
> ...


Added


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 20, 2012)

@Tenida : Please add me to the  list as well.

BTW my first post from funbook!!!


----------



## karndev (Jun 20, 2012)

ssps said:


> It gives u a warning...it asks u to backup ur current rom before installing the driver.. in case something goes wrong ...



How should i back up rom ??[/QUOTE]

U ll need cwm recovery..

@Tenida
u can add me too


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 20, 2012)

Add me to funbook owners too. Loving it here!


----------



## karndev (Jun 20, 2012)

comp@ddict said:


> Add me to funbook owners too. Loving it here!



now u can get the review


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow..!! So many peoples bought Funbook  Nice 

Karndev is here too..!!! Nice


----------



## blackpearl (Jun 20, 2012)

Is there any way to combine the internal storage and the 2GB sdcard, which is actually internal storage, to get the full 4GB?


----------



## Tenida (Jun 20, 2012)

blackpearl said:


> Is there any way to combine the internal storage and the 2GB sdcard, which is actually internal storage, to get the full 4GB?



Not possible !!!


----------



## tkin (Jun 21, 2012)

I cannot install CWM, and I have Superuser installed, root access granted, checked using Terminal and Root checker or something, but whenever I try to do anything(run bat or manually run command) this appears:



> * daemon not running. starting it now *
> * daemon started successfully *
> failed to copy ‘recovery.img’ to ‘/data//recovery.img’: Permission denied
> /system/bin/sh: cannot create /dev/block/nandg: Permission denied



Then I installed Root browser and Fileslick to manually change the permission of the data and dev folders, Rootbrowser crashes, Fileslick just crashes the entire system, looks like Micromax had changed something with this, I have android 4.0.3 installed. Nothing works, period.

NVM: 3rd time's the charm, altering permissions did it.

*To krishnandu.sarkar:* Please add the following data to your guide:

Anyone getting permission denied must use Fileslick app to manually set permission to /dev and /data folders in root.

Also note, when using fileslick the tab may crash and get stuck in white screen, please reset the tab to continue(shutdown tab, press rest for 20 sec).

If everything fails, force flash by using livetools.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 21, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Added
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dear Tenida, definitely I'll do man, but first of all I need to learn about this stock ICS. Add me to the owner list too.


----------



## Faun (Jun 21, 2012)

How is it at watching videos ? I mean the screen resolution and quality.


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 21, 2012)

Faun said:


> How is it at watching videos ? I mean the screen resolution and quality.


Watching videos is pretty good. Playing Full-HD video is a breeze.
In videos you won't notice any pixelization even with its small screen resolution.
Though the viewing angles are average IMO.

Edit : I have not yet watched Youtube videos so can't comment about them.


----------



## ssps (Jun 21, 2012)

tkin said:


> I cannot install CWM, and I have Superuser installed, root access granted, checked using Terminal and Root checker or something, but whenever I try to do anything(run bat or manually run command) this appears:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same problem happened to me , so i used fileslick to set permission , when i set permission for data folder , it says success & suddenly screen goes to funbook logo & stuck there . When i power off & on again funbook logo comes & then screen goes white ... ( I didn't read the striked part )

Pls help ..


----------



## Tenida (Jun 21, 2012)

Terabyte said:


> Watching videos is pretty good. Playing Full-HD video is a breeze.
> In videos you won't notice any pixelization even with its small screen resolution.
> Though the viewing angles are average IMO.
> 
> Edit : I have not yet watched Youtube videos so can't comment about them.


Watching youtube video is similar to pc. Playback is butter smooth thanks to Dual-Mali 400 GPUchip.


----------



## tkin (Jun 21, 2012)

ssps said:


> Same problem happened to me , so i used fileslick to set permission , when i set permission for data folder , it says success & suddenly screen goes to funbook logo & stuck there . When i power off & on again funbook logo comes & then screen goes white ... ( I didn't read the striked part )
> 
> Pls help ..


Yes, same thing happened to me as well. 

Do this:

Shut down tab by long pressing the power button.

Use a safety pin to press the button inside the reset hole for 20 secs.

Restart tab.



Faun said:


> How is it at watching videos ? I mean the screen resolution and quality.


Really nice, switch to 32bit color depth in mx player to see the magic.

And I'm rocking Cyanbook 0.3 now, never going back.


----------



## ssps (Jun 21, 2012)

tkin said:


> Yes, same thing happened to me as well.
> 
> Do this:
> 
> ...


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 21, 2012)

tkin said:


> Really nice, switch to 32bit color depth in mx player to see the magic.


Hey I cannot find 32-bit option in MX Player!
Are you using MX Player Pro or you have installed come codec separately?

Battery Update :
After playing around a bit with my FB the battery seems to have stabilized a bit.
On Moderate Usage I am getting around 7 hours of battery life (from 100% to 20%)


----------



## ssps (Jun 21, 2012)

To Tkin ..

If everything fails, force flash by using livetools.

Can you explain it in detail how to do this ...


----------



## karndev (Jun 21, 2012)

Terabyte said:


> Hey I cannot find 32-bit option in MX Player!
> Are you using MX Player Pro or you have installed come codec separately?



MX Player Settings >> Decoder >> Color depth


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 21, 2012)

karndev said:


> MX Player Settings >> Decoder >> Color depth


Thanks karndev


----------



## ssps (Jun 21, 2012)

tkin said:


> Yes, same thing happened to me as well.
> 
> Do this:
> 
> ...


----------



## karndev (Jun 21, 2012)

ssps said:


> tkin said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, same thing happened to me as well.
> ...


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 21, 2012)

Terabyte said:


> Hey I cannot find 32-bit option in MX Player!
> Are you using MX Player Pro or you have installed come codec separately?
> 
> Battery Update :
> ...




Did you flash with custom ROM?(which one). 7 hrs backup  is actually after flashing?


----------



## blackpearl (Jun 21, 2012)

Which FIFA game is compatible with FB? Market says it's not compatible but I have seen videos of FB running Fifa.


----------



## ssps (Jun 21, 2012)

I tried to install cwm by following steps posted in first page .... Igot following msg ...

* daemon not running. starting it now *
* daemon started successfully *
failed to copy ‘recovery.img’ to ‘/data//recovery.img’: Permission denied
/system/bin/sh: cannot create /dev/block/nandg: Permission denied

As Tkin mentioned above i used fileslick & when i enabled permission for data folder it says success and suddenly goes to funbook logo & got stuck there.I switch power off & on again it boots normally , after funbook logo the screen goes white .. Tried resetting but that too doesn't work ..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 21, 2012)

@Tkin You post the guide, I'll add it to the beginning of-course providing you the credit.


----------



## karndev (Jun 21, 2012)

ssps said:


> I tried to install cwm by following steps posted in first page .... Igot following msg ...
> 
> * daemon not running. starting it now *
> * daemon started successfully *
> ...



so right wen u power on the device, it shows the funbook logo.. and thn a screen goes white.. u tried resetting it, but no go.. right?

if thats the case and nothing is working.. 

refer to this post : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/155054-micromax-funbook.html#post1646103


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 21, 2012)

Robin Hood said:


> Did you flash with custom ROM?(which one). 7 hrs backup  is actually after flashing?



No custom ROM. I am still on stock.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 21, 2012)

Terabyte said:


> No custom ROM. I am still on stock.



Have you done anything special for that? Mine is showing only 160 MB RAM free and 360 are being used just for cache of apps !!! how to get rid of this. I will be flashing custom ROM only after getting enough knowledge and hands on with the stock ROM.


----------



## blackpearl (Jun 21, 2012)

ssps said:


> tkin said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, same thing happened to me as well.
> ...


----------



## karndev (Jun 21, 2012)

blackpearl said:


> ssps said:
> 
> 
> > Same problem. I only tried to edit etc/vold.stab and the tablet now hangs.
> ...


----------



## mkkr (Jun 21, 2012)

I purchased mmx fb this week . I am quite happy with it. I have micromax 352g dongle with airtel SIM in it for internet . I am trying to access internet in fb using this dongle but failed. Can anyone out there help me regarding how to access interenet using mmx 352g dongle..


----------



## blackpearl (Jun 21, 2012)

Initially, when I edited the vold.fstab the device was working fine.

Then I read that the extsd card works as an extension of the sdcard, that is, once the internal sdcard is filled the extsd card automatically starts behaving as the sdcard. That made sense.

I decided revert to the changes. Upon rebooting the device has refused to start. 

Seems like I have to take it to the service center to have it flashed


----------



## karndev (Jun 21, 2012)

blackpearl said:


> Initially, when I edited the vold.fstab the device was working fine.
> 
> Then I read that the extsd card works as an extension of the sdcard, that is, once the internal sdcard is filled the extsd card automatically starts behaving as the sdcard. That made sense.
> 
> ...



ok, what bout adb , does the device get detected ?


----------



## blackpearl (Jun 21, 2012)

^^ Haven't tried that yet. Will do it now.


----------



## digitfan (Jun 21, 2012)

Hello guys. I have two queries
1.which browser should I dnload for fb,
2.gameloftgames asks for wifi connection.how to bypass that?


----------



## karndev (Jun 21, 2012)

blackpearl said:


> ^^ Haven't tried that yet. Will do it now.



If it does, may be u can try to push to orginal vold.fstab and c if that works


----------



## tkin (Jun 21, 2012)

Ok guys, I'm done with cyanbook mod, consumes more ram, games crash, mx player getting stuck and all, reverted to stock rom, running fine so far


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 21, 2012)

Use Fun Series.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 21, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Use Fun Series.



Which version?


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 21, 2012)

Seems everybody here still not sure about exactly which custom rom should use for FB !! Krishnandu or Tenida could you guyz confirm.???


----------



## tkin (Jun 21, 2012)

The custom roms have issues, cyanbook uses too much ram, plus issues with MX player and the bundled file manager is cr@p, the stock file manager that comes with funbook is better for loading USB host or media scanning.


----------



## tsram90 (Jun 21, 2012)

*Connecting to LAN*

Anyone tried connecting it to LAN? Using a LAN USB adapter??  I bought one.  It worked at the shop. But is not working in my home. In neither mode(PPPoE, Bridged)


----------



## ssps (Jun 21, 2012)

karndev said:


> so right wen u power on the device, it shows the funbook logo.. and thn a screen goes white.. u tried resetting it, but no go.. right?
> 
> if thats the case and nothing is working..
> 
> refer to this post : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/155054-micromax-funbook.html#post1646103




Thanks  it worked ...


----------



## karndev (Jun 21, 2012)

tkin said:


> The custom roms have issues, cyanbook uses too much ram, plus issues with MX player and the bundled file manager is cr@p, the stock file manager that comes with funbook is better for loading USB host or media scanning.



just some basic information 
1) u can use ANY file manager with any rom. u dont necessarily have to use the one bundled .  ..
2) media scanning does not depend on ur explorer used..


----------



## tkin (Jun 21, 2012)

karndev said:


> just some basic information
> 1) u can use ANY file manager with any rom. u dont necessarily have to use the one bundled .  ..
> 2) media scanning does not depend on ur explorer used..


I know, but anyway the ram use was a bit too much, also fruit ninja crashed every time. Also if I launched MX player from default file browser then it would lag like hell and crash.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 21, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Which version?



Ofcourse v3.0


----------



## Tenida (Jun 21, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Ofcourse v3.0



Thanks  
Custom ROM rocks 

Thanks Developer 
@Karndev, @akhilkapila


----------



## usmslm102 (Jun 22, 2012)

@Tenida : Please add me to the owner list as well.


----------



## tkin (Jun 22, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> @Tkin You post the guide, I'll add it to the beginning of-course providing you the credit.


Here is the guide, if someone fails to install the script he can try this:



> Ok, for those who cannot install CWM from the normal steps(most probably new funbook users having Base 1.2 and ICS 4.0.3) follow these steps.
> 
> 1. Install Superuser from playstore, update binary, you'll notice it will fail one part(red text), re do the update 2,3 times staright away until all the text become green, no need to reboot phone, but you might want to.
> 
> ...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 22, 2012)

^^Added


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jun 22, 2012)

^^^^ Those are really nice, all the new users are getting Base 1.2 including me. So, IMO, the tutorial needs to be clearly updated by the new steps.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 22, 2012)

Installed Funseries version 3 ROM. Its very light with Allwinner MOD. Its seen as Samsung Galaxy SII at play store. So, it will support premium games also


----------



## nickzcool (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey everyone iam new this fourm as well as the mmx fb so guys please tell has any one managed to work out with any other dongle then tata photon ? I have got bsnl 3g dongle will i be able to configure on mmx fb . ?


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 22, 2012)

digitfan said:


> Hello guys. I have two queries
> 1.which browser should I dnload for fb,
> 2.gameloftgames asks for wifi connection.how to bypass that?[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Funbook Accessories*



Tenida said:


> Its costly buy it from ebay. This one looks cool
> New Black Bi-Fold Book Type Faux Leather Case for Micromax Funbook P300 | eBay



Ordered this day before yesterday nite, and received it now ! 
This is a great case for funbook. 
Thanks for the link


----------



## Tenida (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Funbook Accessories*



techiemaharaj said:


> Ordered this day before yesterday nite, and received it now !
> This is a great case for funbook.
> Thanks for the link



Post some pics of that case please 

Same case at flipkart costs Rs.1k


----------



## nickzcool (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey everyone iam new this fourm as well as the mmx fb so guys please tell has any one managed to work out with any other dongle then tata photon ? I have got bsnl 3g dongle will i be able to configure on mmx fb . ?


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jun 22, 2012)

Here are the pics of the case from ebay:
Shipped in just two days...

*img27.imageshack.us/img27/5462/20120622130652.jpg

*img849.imageshack.us/img849/7425/20120622130643.jpg


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 22, 2012)

Yo, dudes...
Is there any way by which the boot animation of the Micromax Funbook can be changed???
Cause the one in Cyanbook 0.3 sucks!!!
Sorry to Karndev for that...
And, can you also guide me to a collection of boot animations, if any???


----------



## karndev (Jun 22, 2012)

powerhoney said:


> Yo, dudes...
> Is there any way by which the boot animation of the Micromax Funbook can be changed???
> Cause the one in Cyanbook 0.3 sucks!!!
> Sorry to Karndev for that...
> And, can you also guide me to a collection of boot animations, if any???



  once u find the bootanimation dat u like.. navigate to /system/media and replace the bootanimation.zip


----------



## blackpearl (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm trying to follow Tenida's tutorial - INSTALLING CUSTOM RECOVERY

EDIT: I ran the recovery-install.bat. and got this message

* daemon not running. starting it now *
* daemon started successfully *
failed to copy 'recovery.img' to '/data//recovery.img': Permission denied
/system/bin/sh: cannot create /dev/block/nandg: Permission denied

Now what?

Superuser is installed


----------



## Tenida (Jun 22, 2012)

blackpearl said:


> I'm trying to follow Tenida's tutorial - INSTALLING CUSTOM RECOVERY
> 
> EDIT: I ran the recovery-install.bat. and got this message
> 
> ...


Check the first page. Guide is updated 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/155054-micromax-funbook.html#post1646098


----------



## tkin (Jun 22, 2012)

*To all those downloading FunSeries ROM a fair warning:*

If you install Funseries the micromax logo at startup(even before CWM menu) is changed to android logo and can't be changed back even if you restore original backup(backup from CWM), this will void your warranty as the service center will notice it asap when booting(logo shows even if you install CWM), I'm still trying to find a workaround for this(maybe flashing cyanbook followed by stock backup will fix this, still to try).

*@ krishnandu please put this text in front page under flashing section.*

Cyanbook is safe to use.


----------



## blackpearl (Jun 22, 2012)

@Tenida: Thanks for the update. Custom recovery is installed. I got the success message in the terminal.

But I can't enter recovery console. The "Press Options Key and by keeping it pressed, Press Power Key. Release Power Key and then Release Options Key." is not working. I still get the default shutdown menu.

Any ideas?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 22, 2012)

@tkin Well I don't think this text needs to be there in different. As flashing CWM and ROM will void warranty anyway. And that warning is already there.

Users / Members flash ROM by judging themselves.



blackpearl said:


> @Tenida: Thanks for the update. Custom recovery is installed. I got the success message in the terminal.
> 
> But I can't enter recovery console. The "Press Options Key and by keeping it pressed, Press Power Key. Release Power Key and then Release Options Key." is not working. I still get the default shutdown menu.
> 
> Any ideas?



No buddy. Read the tutorial correctly. You need to power off the device and do that thing while turning on.

Doing that thing on a turned on device won't help anyway.


----------



## tkin (Jun 22, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> @tkin Well I don't think this text needs to be there in different. As flashing CWM and ROM will void warranty anyway. And that warning is already there.
> 
> Users / Members flash ROM by judging themselves.
> 
> ...


Not necessarily, its possible to delete CWM from system, so once you are done you can completely remove any traces of a firmware flash(unistall superuser, remove CWM and voila), like I have done recently, but if you use Funbook you can't get the it done as the boot logo is changed(not boot animation).


----------



## ss89 (Jun 22, 2012)

when i try updating su in superuser i get the following error
checking current install path ....fail
failed to find currently installed binary. update cannot continue
i get the same error even after trying to update after 10 times
please help in rooting procedure


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 22, 2012)

tkin said:


> Not necessarily, its possible to delete CWM from system, so once you are done you can completely remove any traces of a firmware flash(unistall superuser, remove CWM and voila), like I have done recently, but if you use Funbook you can't get the it done as the boot logo is changed(not boot animation).



Well, yeah that I know, and I have also mentioned that if anyone needs warranty it can be claimed by restoring everything back.

Still I think that it's upto ROM developers, I don't know whether criticizing a specific ROM would be fine.

Lets see what other members says.

*UPDATE :* Ok Added 



ss89 said:


> when i try updating su in superuser i get the following error
> checking current install path ....fail
> failed to find currently installed binary. update cannot continue
> i get the same error even after trying to update after 10 times
> please help in rooting procedure



Buddy, check the tutorial again. There's also a part named "Having Problem Flashing CWM..??". Check that part.


----------



## tkin (Jun 22, 2012)

ss89 said:


> when i try updating su in superuser i get the following error
> checking current install path ....fail
> failed to find currently installed binary. update cannot continue
> i get the same error even after trying to update after 10 times
> please help in rooting procedure


When did you buy Funbook?

Have you tried to root it before? Looks like the Su binary is not there, which is weird, as funbook comes with a binary.

Go to settings>about> and post the details there, like baseband, android and rom version.



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Well, yeah that I know, and I have also mentioned that if anyone needs warranty *it can be claimed by restoring everything back.*
> 
> Still I think that it's upto ROM developers, I don't know whether criticizing a specific ROM would be fine.
> 
> ...


That's the problem, with Funseries the boot logo(micromax) is changed permanently, can't be restored even with stock backup, you need to flash a micromax funbook img using livesuite and there isn't any available on net, you'll get ployer momo imgs(and other allwinder tab imgs, but no funbook imgs yet) which I think won't have micromax logo at start.

The problem does not happen with cyanbook, that's what I am trying to say.

*Update:* Thanks, I gave the link to this thread to my friend, who got funseries but then faced this issue, so I think other users could use a warning for this.


----------



## ss89 (Jun 22, 2012)

my funbook details are
android version - 4.0.3
baseband version - 1.2
kernel version 3.0.8+
build no. - 97F1-D1-H2-H01-MMX.20120512

I DID TRY TO ROOT using sparkroot app, would that have deleted my su binary by accident????
i bought my funbook a week ago


----------



## blackpearl (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm probably sounding like an idiot, but I really can't get into recovery console.

Device is turned off.
I press the menu/options button.
I press the power button. How long do I press? I wait about 5 sec
I release the powerbutton
I wait 1-2 sec.
I release the options button.

Nope. Not working. 

FYI. I definitely got the custom recovery install success message.


----------



## ss89 (Jun 23, 2012)

could someone please help me with rooting options for the fun book other than sparkyroot...........
i have accidentally unrooted my device with sparkyroot and am a noob at this
this is my first brush with android os


----------



## tkin (Jun 23, 2012)

ss89 said:


> my funbook details are
> android version - 4.0.3
> baseband version - 1.2
> kernel version 3.0.8+
> ...


Yes, that's it, sparkroot has unrooted your device, you need to root it again, just search google for rooting options.



blackpearl said:


> I'm probably sounding like an idiot, but I really can't get into recovery console.
> 
> Device is turned off.
> I press the menu/options button.
> ...


No No No.

Shut down device.
Press options(context) button, keep it pressed.
Press power button and keep both buttons pressed till micromax logo comes up, release the buttons then.

YOU HAVE TO KEEP BOTH BUTTONS PRESSED TILL MICROMAX LOGO COMES UP, the cmd windows in the recovery bat file says so, pay attention.



techiemaharaj said:


> Here are the pics of the case from ebay:
> Shipped in just two days...
> 
> *img27.imageshack.us/img27/5462/20120622130652.jpg
> ...


Nice cover, just one issue will be touching the edges of the screen, I mean you can't press it from bottom with that bulge, am I right?


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 23, 2012)

tkin said:


> Nice cover, just one issue will be touching the edges of the screen, I mean you can't press it from bottom with that bulge, am I right?




I have bought original micromax cover @ just 699. It fits perfectly which made of fine leather and no issues so far. This one you bought from ebay look almost similar but definitely wont be the original one. How much did you pay?
Anyway guys, I will definitely recommend to add some more bucks and buy the original one as you wont regret about the quality and compatibility problem. I will be uploading the images soon.
I have also bought an HD shield Antiglare screen guard along with  @299 but didnt use as Funbook comes with a pre installed screen guard.


----------



## blackpearl (Jun 23, 2012)

Robin Hood said:


> I have also bought an HD shield Antiglare screen guard along with  @299 but didnt use as Funbook comes with a pre installed screen guard.



Funbook's screen guard is such crap. Air bubbles everywhere.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 23, 2012)

Robin Hood said:


> I have bought original micromax cover @ just 699. It fits perfectly which made of fine leather and no issues so far. This one you bought from ebay look almost similar but definitely wont be the original one. How much did you pay?
> Anyway guys, I will definitely recommend to add some more bucks and buy the original one as you wont regret about the quality and compatibility problem. I will be uploading the images soon.
> I have also bought an HD shield Antiglare screen guard along with  @299 but didnt use as Funbook comes with a pre installed screen guard.



In case there is no called original. Every good quality case is same.  I own Domo ncase n8 which is very good case, you can insert any 7 inch tablet in it. Micromax is just  ripping us by calling it original.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 23, 2012)

Tenida said:


> In case there is no called original. Every good quality case is same.  I own Domo ncase n8 which is very good case, you can insert any 7 inch tablet in it. Micromax is just  ripping us by calling it original.



Dude, I've already seen Domo ncase (bought  for something around 500 from ebay) at my friends place. The leather material of micromax case (specially the inner part) is of high quality compared to Domo, which is essential when considering the scratches on screen and body.But the decision is always up to individual.
And yes, if you believe that Funbook is original, then you must believe  that cover is original too because both have got Micromax logos and it fits perfectly.


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jun 23, 2012)

The one tht I bought costed me 450 bucks...not original though.. Seems good. Yaay little tough to press the corner buttons...but all in all, its nice..fits well..and feels good in hand...


----------



## tkin (Jun 23, 2012)

blackpearl said:


> Funbook's screen guard is such crap. Air bubbles everywhere.


Mine had none, same with friend's, looks like you may have received a used unit, all fbs i had seen so far comes with a perfect fit screenguard.



Robin Hood said:


> Dude, I've already seen Domo ncase (bought  for something around 500 from ebay) at my friends place. The leather material of micromax case (specially the inner part) is of high quality compared to Domo, which is essential when considering the scratches on screen and body.But the decision is always up to individual.
> And yes, if you believe that Funbook is original, then you must believe  that cover is original too because both have got Micromax logos and it fits perfectly.


Does the original case come with a slit for the speaker hole? Cause all cases i had seen so far has none and it muffles the sound completely.


----------



## blackpearl (Jun 23, 2012)

Any good football game that actually work in FB? I'm having a hard time getting games to work.

I'm getting server error 5002 with all EA games


----------



## Tenida (Jun 23, 2012)

blackpearl said:


> Any good football game that actually work in FB? I'm having a hard time getting games to work.
> 
> I'm getting server error 5002 with all EA games



Real Football 2012.
You can buy it from play store


----------



## blackpearl (Jun 23, 2012)

Real Football 2012 is incompatible. 
Real Racing 2 is returning server error. 

Both are free actually.


----------



## techlover (Jun 24, 2012)

blackpearl said:


> Any good football game that actually work in FB? I'm having a hard time getting games to work.
> 
> I'm getting server error 5002 with all EA games




PES 2012  
I downloaded it today only and  it worked pretty smoothly ..
Give it a try 

Edit: as what tenida said


----------



## Tenida (Jun 24, 2012)

techlover said:


> PES 2012
> I downloaded it today only and  it worked pretty smoothly ..
> 
> and btw i downloaded the pirated version



Hey don't discuss about about pirated version here.
Edit the post


----------



## mrintech (Jun 24, 2012)

Holy Mother of God:

*i.imgur.com/8mILY.png

Biggest thread on TDF/whole internet forums on Micromax Funbook


----------



## varunparakh (Jun 24, 2012)

mrintech said:


> Holy Mother of God:
> 
> *i.imgur.com/8mILY.png
> 
> Biggest thread on TDF/whole internet forums on Micromax Funbook



 Hail MMX  Hail RAWBOOK!


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jun 24, 2012)

mrintech said:


> Holy Mother of God:
> 
> *i.imgur.com/8mILY.png
> 
> Biggest thread on TDF/whole internet forums on Micromax Funbook


 All hail FUNBOOK !!!!


----------



## theserpent (Jun 24, 2012)

Yup..tenida was also asked by a company to review there tab cause of this thread


----------



## blackpearl (Jun 24, 2012)

Is it possible to fake the model type in stock ROM using Allwinner Mod?

EDIT: allright, I changed my device to SGS2, but market is still showing my device as funbook.


----------



## techlover (Jun 24, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Hey don't discuss about about pirated version here.
> Edit the post




okay 
Done i edited the post


----------



## theserpent (Jun 24, 2012)

blackpearl said:


> Is it possible to fake the model type in stock ROM using Allwinner Mod?
> 
> EDIT: allright, I changed my device to SGS2, but market is still showing my device as funbook.



Ask tendia he installed a rom.Which  shows his device at s2


----------



## V.VAIDYA (Jun 24, 2012)

Well for myself i tried all in vain my friends wont bulge from installing pirated hd games in thier funbook,
I will be resisting myself , as i will be buying it next month (My 2 years savings he..he..)


----------



## tkin (Jun 24, 2012)

blackpearl said:


> Is it possible to fake the model type in stock ROM using Allwinner Mod?
> 
> EDIT: allright, I changed my device to SGS2, but market is still showing my device as funbook.


Install allwinner mod, restart.
Go to app settings, find google playstore, force stop, clear cache, clear data.
Restart tab, see if works.


----------



## digitfan (Jun 24, 2012)

Guys there is a problem sometimes whenever I connect any pendrive or dongle it works well.but if I then llift the tablet and let the dongle hang or even if sometimes  I accidentally hit the dongle.I get usb dongle removed message.but still I could see the light inside the dongle.like some loose connection problem.
Is there any solution.


----------



## batman (Jun 24, 2012)

Robin Hood said:


> I have bought original micromax cover @ just 699. It fits perfectly which made of fine leather and no issues so far.



From where did you purchase mmx cover?..pls post some pics of funbook with the cover..


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jun 24, 2012)

batman said:


> From where did you purchase mmx cover?..pls post some pics of funbook with the cover..



Got this one for 450 from ebay..

*img27.imageshack.us/img27/5462/20120622130652.jpg

*img849.imageshack.us/img849/7425/20120622130643.jpg[/QUOTE]


----------



## aviatcogni (Jun 25, 2012)

batman said:


> From where did you purchase mmx cover?..pls post some pics of funbook with the cover..



I just bought cheaper Semi-Leather case for my funbook... Just got it today .. And I can not ask for more at 289/- Rs.


Semi Leather Case Cover For 7" inch Tablet, Tablet Protection Cover @ 287/- | eBay


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 25, 2012)

@Tenida, Your Micromax dongle working in Funbook on Fun Series ROM..??


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 25, 2012)

tkin said:


> Mine had none, same with friend's, looks like you may have received a used unit, all fbs i had seen so far comes with a perfect fit screenguard.
> 
> 
> Does the original case come with a slit for the speaker hole? Cause all cases i had seen so far has none and it muffles the sound completely.




Ofcourse, it's designed for Funbook only and made by Micromax.



batman said:


> From where did you purchase mmx cover?..pls post some pics of funbook with the cover..



Buy it from NCarry.com - Buy Mobile Phones Online, Best Mobile Phone Deals in India, Latest Cell Phones, Cheapest Mobiles & Accessories (30% dicount). In flipkart it costs Rs. 999


----------



## batman (Jun 25, 2012)

Robin Hood said:


> Ofcourse, it's designed for Funbook only and made by Micromax.
> 
> 
> 
> Buy it from NCarry.com - Buy Mobile Phones Online, Best Mobile Phone Deals in India, Latest Cell Phones, Cheapest Mobiles & Accessories (30% dicount). In flipkart it costs Rs. 999



Ok..Thanks..If possible can you please post some pictures of funbook with the original cover..


----------



## Tenida (Jun 25, 2012)

batman said:


> Ok..Thanks..If possible can you please post some pictures of funbook with the original cover..



Don't buy from ncarry. Pathetic service


----------



## batman (Jun 25, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Don't buy from ncarry. Pathetic service



Yep.I have no plans for buying from there .


----------



## abhishekkai08 (Jun 25, 2012)

guys i've got some problem out here, i did the pin reset as the lock key wasn't responding. but all my applications arn't listed anymore now! though the memory card space is showing that it has some data but the applications are not showing up? can somebody help????


----------



## tkin (Jun 25, 2012)

abhishekkai08 said:


> guys i've got some problem out here, i did the pin reset as the lock key wasn't responding. but all my applications arn't listed anymore now! though the memory card space is showing that it has some data but the applications are not showing up? can somebody help????


You did a reset, the apps are gone now, erase sd card from settings and then reinstall apps.


----------



## happi09 (Jun 25, 2012)

Help! Talk crashes when i try to do a voice chat on micromax funbook. please help with a solution if available.


----------



## digitfan (Jun 25, 2012)

wise please reply to my  last query from previous page.


----------



## abhishekkai08 (Jun 25, 2012)

tkin said:


> You did a reset, the apps are gone now, erase sd card from settings and then reinstall apps.



but i guess it is only for settings? how can the data be wiped out?


----------



## simon (Jun 25, 2012)

Dear all,

I have bought a Funbook and iam trying to connect to HP Laptop - Home Premium Win 7 . I have installed the drivers as per the walkthrough in this thread .But Iam afraid I do not know how to enable the USB storage . Have restarted both TAB and Laptop many times I dont get any pop up . My Samsung S2 connects perfectly fine with the same laptop .

Please help...


----------



## blackpearl (Jun 25, 2012)

How to take screenshots in FB? ICS has native screenshot taking ability, isn't it? So where is it?


----------



## batman (Jun 25, 2012)

@blackpearl

I think you have to press volume rocker down and power button together for a couple of seconds..But never tried with funbook..So not sure..


----------



## Tenida (Jun 25, 2012)

blackpearl said:


> How to take screenshots in FB? ICS has native screenshot taking ability, isn't it? So where is it?



Not there in stock rom.You have to download from playstore.
Cyanbook rom has free screenshot app inbuild


----------



## blackpearl (Jun 25, 2012)

^^ You mean the ShootMe app where you shake your phone to take a screenshot? Isn't there a better way?


----------



## nickzcool (Jun 26, 2012)

happi09 said:


> Help! Talk crashes when i try to do a voice chat on micromax funbook. please help with a solution if available.



Me too please help


----------



## simon (Jun 26, 2012)

Can anyone please help on how to turn on the usb storage on option pls?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 26, 2012)

nickzcool said:


> Me too please help





happi09 said:


> Help! Talk crashes when i try to do a voice chat on micromax funbook. please help with a solution if available.



Which ROM you are using..?? Stock..?? In that case I guess there is no way out.



simon said:


> Can anyone please help on how to turn on the usb storage on option pls?



When you plug in USB Cable to the PC and Funbook it automatically shows a popup where you can enable Mass Storage.



digitfan said:


> Guys there is a problem sometimes whenever I connect any pendrive or dongle it works well.but if I then llift the tablet and let the dongle hang or even if sometimes  I accidentally hit the dongle.I get usb dongle removed message.but still I could see the light inside the dongle.like some loose connection problem.
> Is there any solution.



Nope. I guess you need to take it to Service Center. That's the best option, as it looks like some loose connection. Better not to do anything manually, instead go to Service Center.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 26, 2012)

I have read this thread from last 10 pages 

Still asking should I get this macromax funbook or there is any better alternative in this price range..
Also I have never used Android nor have much hacking knowledge other than symbian roms

Will it work for me??

I am getting Macromax funbook for 5800 with ebay 10% discount coupen...and its a superb deal I would say


----------



## simon (Jun 26, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> When you plug in USB Cable to the PC and Funbook it automatically shows a popup where you can enable Mass Storage.
> 
> 
> Iam afraid nothing happens when I plug in the USB cable in funbook and Laptop . Have installed the drivers as mentioned . The laptp recognises the device as Android. But nothing else happens. USB debugging is enabled


----------



## simon (Jun 26, 2012)

@krishnandu.sarkar

I am afraid nothing happens when I connect the device and laptop via USB even after installing device driver and usb debugging enabled.


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jun 26, 2012)

After reading so much I guess there shouldn't be any doubt regarding the tab...
But once again I say, THIS IS THE BEST TABLET IN THE MARKET TODAY FOR *>>THIS<<[\b] price range...

As far as using Android is concerned, its no rocket science...*


----------



## shabin5785 (Jun 26, 2012)

One question. Does it support external keyboard? I have to do a lot of document editing.. so.. 

thanks 

Shabin...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 26, 2012)

@shabin5785 Yes, it supports Bluetooth / USB Keyboard.

@simon In that case I'm afraid that you have to take it to service center, if you are not willing to flash Custom ROM.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 26, 2012)

Dear friends,

How about a Class-4 32GB SD or Class-6 16GB ?? Please help.

Dear Krishnandu,
What are other advantages than improved battery while using a custom ROM. Would you please mention what are the +ve and -ve of both Cyanbook and Funseries ROM? In my stock ROM free RAM is only around 100MB all the time (even if I delete all the running apps, free RAM goes to 400MB and again it come down to 100 immediately- Is that normal with stock ROM??)
But I read in earlier posts that Cyanbook eats a lot of RAM, then how could that helps in battery and hanging problem ???


----------



## techlover (Jun 26, 2012)

simon said:


> @krishnandu.sarkar
> 
> I am afraid nothing happens when I connect the device and laptop via USB even after installing device driver and usb debugging enabled.



Well download this here adb driver.zip
and install it 

Source: [NEW] Micromax Funbook-How to's, ROM's Scripts - xda-developers

then you will see a pop window like this 
*img137.imageshack.us/img137/3883/screenshotrr.jpg

Please say thanks if it helped


----------



## tsram90 (Jun 26, 2012)

blackpearl said:


> How to take screenshots in FB? ICS has native screenshot taking ability, isn't it? So where is it?



Press Lock + Volume down..  Pressing the lock button a sec before helps..


----------



## tsram90 (Jun 26, 2012)

techiemaharaj said:


> Got this one for 450 from ebay..
> 
> *img27.imageshack.us/img27/5462/20120622130652.jpg
> [/IMG]


[/QUOTE]

I got the same leather case for 500/- from a local shop.. My cousin had it + a Screen guard for 500/-


----------



## tsram90 (Jun 26, 2012)

simon said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have bought a Funbook and iam trying to connect to HP Laptop - Home Premium Win 7 . I have installed the drivers as per the walkthrough in this thread .But Iam afraid I do not know how to enable the USB storage . Have restarted both TAB and Laptop many times I dont get any pop up . My Samsung S2 connects perfectly fine with the same laptop .
> 
> Please help...



You will have problems connecting funbook to Laps if the lap can't provide enough power to the Tablet.  If I am running a external HDD, Even my desktop PC won't detect the tablet. (Due to low power PSU).


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Jun 26, 2012)

I purchased  the funbook after reading some of these threads and reviews from Reliance digital on 24th this month . I purchased this just to play some movies in my car . Now the issue is this thing just switches off after 10-15 mins of usage ! Whatever i do if its watching movies , playing games or browsing it just shuts down after 10-15 mins . And offcourse it is fully charged . In my car i tried watching movies while also charging it simultaneously  through the car AC outlet but invain . I think its an OS issue not hardware but i cant find link on net or on micromax site to upgrade its firmware . So i took it back to Reliance digital , they instead gave directions to a nearby micromax service center which is around 5 kms away. Went there and they said that they deal with only phones and not TABS ! They told me to  go to service center somewhere in Ghatkopar in mumbai , whole day wasted , screw it ! i am not travelling from navi mumbai to ghatkopar just for this piece of crap ( no offence ) but warranty police sucks . Any suggestions !


----------



## techlover (Jun 26, 2012)

tsram90 said:


> Press Lock + Volume down..  Pressing the lock button a sec before helps..



Well yes this is the method for capturing screenshots on ICS devices ..but i tried this with Funbook and wasnt successful 
has anyone else tried??


----------



## mastervk (Jun 26, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> I have read this thread from last 10 pages
> 
> Still asking should I get this macromax funbook or there is any better alternative in this price range..
> Also I have never used Android nor have much hacking knowledge other than symbian roms
> ...



HI Sujoy,
Android is a great OS ,highly customzable and much much better than symbion..I am using Ainol aurora tablet but there are many satisfied funbook users here too.There will be some issues but you can get help from forum..
There are custom ROMs available too and lots of free apps(for all kind of users).from reviews it seems funbook is the  best 7 inch tablet at this price..


if only some Indian company can produce even Ainol like quality tablet at same price..but that is wishful thinking..


----------



## simon (Jun 26, 2012)

techlover said:


> Well download this here adb driver.zip
> and install it
> 
> Source: [NEW] Micromax Funbook-How to's, ROM's Scripts - xda-developers
> ...



 Had downloaded the drivers as above already .I was worried cos the laptop and the tab both were bought same day and I couldnt figure out what was the device with issue. I tried connecting funbook to another xp laptop and had the same issue . Meaning nothing happens after installing the drivers.

I did a factor reset of the funbook and it worked 

Thanks to all who took time to help and reply


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 26, 2012)

mastervk said:


> HI Sujoy,
> Android is a great OS ,highly customzable and much much better than symbion..I am using Ainol aurora tablet but there are many satisfied funbook users here too.There will be some issues but you can get help from forum..
> There are custom ROMs available too and lots of free apps(for all kind of users).from reviews it seems funbook is the  best 7 inch tablet at this price..
> 
> ...



thanks bro....but my dad did not approve a 7 inch one and suggested to get a 10 inch one instead...let me dosome reaserch on that


----------



## ss89 (Jun 26, 2012)

CAN SOMEONE PLEASE GUIDE ME ON HOW TO RE ROOT MY FUNBOOK ?????

when i try updating su in superuser i get the following error
checking current install path ....fail
failed to find currently installed binary. update cannot continue
i get the same error even after trying to update after 10 times
please help in rooting procedure 
my funbook details are
android version - 4.0.3
baseband version - 1.2
kernel version 3.0.8+
build no. - 97F1-D1-H2-H01-MMX.20120512

I DID TRY TO ROOT using sparkroot app, would that have deleted my su binary by accident????
i bought my funbook a week ago 
could someone please help me with rooting options for the fun book other than sparkyroot...........
i have accidentally unrooted my device with sparkyroot and am a noob at this
this is my first brush with android os


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 28, 2012)

Images of FB cover from micromax bought @699 from ncarry (other sites dnt have any discounts and priced at 999).


*img825.imageshack.us/img825/6379/23062012432.th.jpg
*img705.imageshack.us/img705/5183/23062012431.th.jpg
*img256.imageshack.us/img256/6350/23062012430.th.jpg
*img233.imageshack.us/img233/8712/23062012428.th.jpg
*img52.imageshack.us/img52/106/23062012427.th.jpg
*img534.imageshack.us/img534/9426/23062012424.th.jpg
*imageshack.us/thumbnmail.png


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 28, 2012)

ss89 said:


> CAN SOMEONE PLEASE GUIDE ME ON HOW TO RE ROOT MY FUNBOOK ?????
> 
> when i try updating su in superuser i get the following error
> checking current install path ....fail
> ...



Did you read the guide on first page..?? Read how to install CWM, I guess that will help you. Check the quoted part below...



Tenida said:


> *HAVING PROBLEM WHILE INSTALLING CWM?? GETTING PERMISSION DENIED ERROR??*
> 
> Ok, for those who cannot install CWM from the normal steps(most probably new funbook users having Base 1.2 and ICS 4.0.3) follow these steps.
> 
> ...


----------



## Globetrot (Jun 28, 2012)

I've been following this thread, and I just bought the Funbook along with the accessories.  Kids have been super busy loading their favorite games on the tablet, and finally my wife's and my phones are free for our own use .

*Surprises:
*
Touch sensitivity is poor, or course when charging it's unusable.  I hope Micromax has a fix for this basic use case.
Processor(s) seems quite good, able to play games etc. without much hassle
Screen resolution/ clarity/ viewing angles are pretty crappy, but sufficient for the purposes of kids playing games (I hope).

*Accessories:*
Bought the case, car charger and the screen guard from the nimbuzz/ mcarry site.  Case is quite weird in that it has a big velcro strip to hold the tablet securely - makes the case look slightly puffy.  The case is a light grey colour. The car charger is just a little thing with 2 USB ports, no cables supplied.  Extremely odd!  However I was able to use the mini-USB cable that came with the tablet to charge the tablet with the car charger.

*Total cost:*
Used my Amex card on Indiatimes for a 15% discount, and ended up paying Rs 5515.65 for the tablet.  All 3 accessories together came to Rs 1297.00.  Hence total cost so far (will need to buy a 16/32 GB MicroSD card for movies/ audio etc.) is Rs. 6813.65!  Sweet deal overall. 

*Overall thoughts so far*
Cool price, but limited utility. Will use it for a couple of days before judging it further, it's still in the "setup" stage as of now.  The "can't use while charging" is driving me mad though . My son is unable to use his favourite game "Real Football 2012" (saying not enough space), so hoping that I can install it on an external MicroSD card.


----------



## nickzcool (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey can i store the apps on the sd card that we insert if yes then how ?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 28, 2012)

nickzcool said:


> Hey can i store the apps on the sd card that we insert if yes then how ?



Go to Settings > Application > Select The Application > Move to SD Card.

Or for Permanent Solution you may try [ MOD-CWM FLASHABLE ZIP ] SWAP eMMC and EXTSD for Micromax Funbook - xda-developers

Or you can also create Ext4 partition on your Ext SD and use Link2SD / App2SD to use it as Internal Memory. But I'm not sure whether Funbook ROM supports Link2SD / App2SD.


----------



## nickzcool (Jun 28, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Go to Settings > Application > Select The Application > Move to SD Card.
> 
> Or for Permanent Solution you may try [ MOD-CWM FLASHABLE ZIP ] SWAP eMMC and EXTSD for Micromax Funbook - xda-developers
> 
> Or you can also create Ext4 partition on your Ext SD and use Link2SD / App2SD to use it as Internal Memory. But I'm not sure whether Funbook ROM supports Link2SD / App2SD.



Move to sd card moves the app to the internal sd card not the one we insert


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 28, 2012)

^^Well in that case use the Script I posted above.


----------



## blackpearl (Jun 28, 2012)

Anybody had success getting BSNL EVDO to work on Funbook stock ROM?


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jun 28, 2012)

Google always provides some secret GOODIES CALLED .EASTER EGGS in their ICS versions. 

I don't know how many of u have actually seen this on our ..
funbook.

Here's a video to it, taken by me...


[YOUTUBE]usJXf2Ps_3A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 29, 2012)

Dear all,

Some users here reported about the touch screen lagging while on charging. But I haven't faced any problem yet and I am very happy with my Funbook. The only thing I am not happy with is that we cannot move the apps to External SD . Its really a big problem when considering the big sized games !!!


----------



## mastervk (Jun 29, 2012)

Robin Hood said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Some users here reported about the touch screen lagging while on charging. But I haven't faced any problem yet and I am very happy with my Funbook. The only thing I am not happy with is that we cannot move the apps to External SD . Its really a big problem when considering the big sized games !!!



you can install some custom rom which might support a2sd and Darktremor script..that is the only good solution..else you can move some of the apps to sd card..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 29, 2012)

techiemaharaj said:


> Google always provides some secret GOODIES CALLED .EASTER EGGS in their ICS versions.
> 
> I don't know how many of u have actually seen this on our ..
> funbook.
> ...



Nice..!! But only in ICS, there were easter egg's in GB too


----------



## ssps (Jun 29, 2012)

My funbook is on funseries v3 , recently bought photon plus modem & when i connect it i couldn't see anything on apn setting . Can anyone guide me thru installing photon plus on funbook .


----------



## blackpearl (Jun 29, 2012)

My Wifi stopped working. It says "not in range" or "saved, secured with WPA" and alternating between the two messages. It seems like a common problem with Android ICS 4.0.3.

What to do?


----------



## techlover (Jun 29, 2012)

blackpearl said:


> My Wifi stopped working. It says "not in range" or "saved, secured with WPA" and alternating between the two messages. It seems like a common problem with Android ICS 4.0.3.
> 
> What to do?




Tap on the wifi and then choose forget ....try connecting it again 
tell me if the problem still persists


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 29, 2012)

^^ Well I have faced the same problem before few times. Just long tap on the AP, and tap Forget. And enter and register your password again, everything will be fine


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 30, 2012)

^^ where's tenida?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 30, 2012)

^^ Banned.


----------



## Abhii1902 (Jul 1, 2012)

Guys m facimg a very strange problem on my fb....actually I accidently uninstalled  super user app from fb then I downloaded super user app from official website I downloaded  superuser v2.3.6.3 and installed it on my fb now the problem starts here after installing superuser app m not able to gain root access then I uninstalled superuser v2.3.6.3 and download ed latest versio from google play and installed it but when I try to update su binary its not updating always giving me error root access fail pls help guys


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 1, 2012)

^^Check out the first page. Solution is there.


----------



## tkin (Jul 1, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ^^ Well I have faced the same problem before few times. Just long tap on the AP, and tap Forget. And enter and register your password again, everything will be fine


I had faced the same problem more than once, its a pain in the neck, good to know its not a hardware problem as I thought, so the bugs with ICS? Wonder if micromax will update our funbooks to jelly bean soon, maybe solve this problem?


----------



## Abhii1902 (Jul 1, 2012)

The solution is/not working for me actualy I only uninstalled superuser v 2.3.6.3 but the su binary is still there su binary  v2.3.2-efgh (0) pls tell me how to delete the su binary I because i cannot delete it by es file manager or any other because root access is denied


----------



## nickzcool (Jul 1, 2012)

Hey my funbook automatically when the battery level is near 20% it can even be less or more than 20 ...eg 19,23........any one else with same issues


----------



## theoptimus (Jul 1, 2012)

Tested SHADOWGUN on Funbook. There were no noticable lags. Gameplay was good and comfortable to play on funbook. Overall performance of Funbook is good except for Battery backup and low resolution screen.
There are some issues with touchscreen while charging. 
I managed to connect to internet using Reliance Netconnect+ dongle. Just changed Username and password fields in default TATA apn under mobile broadband.


----------



## tkin (Jul 1, 2012)

nickzcool said:


> Hey my funbook automatically when the battery level is near 20% it can even be less or more than 20 ...eg 19,23........any one else with same issues



Same here, default behaviour.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jul 1, 2012)

*^^ OMG !!! Me too facing the same problem but...goes auto off @ 30%, no less no more. How to get rid off this ??? PLEASE GIVE ME SOME IDEA AS I AM VERY DESPERATE like a lot of other customers who are facing the same problem.*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ^^ Banned.



Again???  what happened ?


----------



## hapdtop (Jul 1, 2012)

Whenever I am trying to download some thing with the browser or trying to install some apps from the play store, its saying " unfortunately the process android.proces.media has stopped"
 Hence I can't install any apps...
Can you suggest  a remedy

I can install apps from the card


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jul 1, 2012)

hapdtop said:


> Whenever I am trying to download some thing with the browser or trying to install some apps from the play store, its saying " unfortunately the process android.proces.media has stopped"
> Hence I can't install any apps...
> Can you suggest  a remedy
> 
> I can install apps from the card



Maybe cleaning the cache and user data might solve ur problem.
Had faced similar issues with browser on my phone and fixed it doing so.


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 2, 2012)

Robin Hood said:


> *^^ OMG !!! Me too facing the same problem but...goes auto off @ 30%, no less no more. How to get rid off this ??? PLEASE GIVE ME SOME IDEA AS I AM VERY DESPERATE like a lot of other customers who are facing the same problem.*


What problem are you guys facing? Is your tab switching off after reaching 30% battery or what?

BTW the touchscreen does act weird during charging, not always but sometimes.


----------



## simon (Jul 2, 2012)

I removed the micromax apps an other bloatware by using sdlink  movies virtinit etc. Can any one tell me what will be the use of using a custom rom. Will it make the funbok faster ?Many threads explain on how to install new ROM but can any one direct or guide me to know what will be the advantages of installing a new rom and where to find the latest ROM
Will a Jelly bean version of OS be released for Funbook


----------



## Abhii1902 (Jul 2, 2012)

Superuser app unable to update su binary on my fb........guys tell me how to flash su binary update????


----------



## Robin Hood (Jul 2, 2012)

Terabyte said:


> What problem are you guys facing? Is your tab switching off after reaching 30% battery or what?




Yes buddy, its getting switched off @ around 30% of battery, and it starts again only after plug in the charger/usb. And again getting switched off if we remove the charger !!!! Some have the problem @30 % some have @20% and some have even @80% !!!! So weird, right?

You can see a lot of user complaints in a website, just search " Micromax funbook problem/complaint" (the website named Complaint Board Forum i think.)


----------



## hapdtop (Jul 2, 2012)

techiemaharaj said:


> Maybe cleaning the cache and user data might solve ur problem.
> Had faced similar issues with browser on my phone and fixed it doing so.



Cleared the cache

Done a factory reset, but still the same......unable to download any app from the playstore


----------



## enticer86 (Jul 2, 2012)

hapdtop said:


> Cleared the cache
> 
> Done a factory reset, but still the same......unable to download any app from the playstore



Flash it!

Anyone brought any keyboard etc for FB yet? Am making my mind for 7" Black Cover Case USB keyboard for android tablet (Brand New) Ipad Tablet MID | eBay


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 3, 2012)

Robin Hood said:


> Yes buddy, its getting switched off @ around 30% of battery, and it starts again only after plug in the charger/usb. And again getting switched off if we remove the charger !!!! Some have the problem @30 % some have @20% and some have even @80% !!!! So weird, right?


Well that's odd! I have never faced such issue till date even after reaching 17% battery. I think you should take your FB to service center and ask for a replacement if possible.


----------



## blackpearl (Jul 3, 2012)

Robin Hood said:


> Yes buddy, its getting switched off @ around 30% of battery, and it starts again only after plug in the charger/usb. And again getting switched off if we remove the charger !!!! Some have the problem @30 % some have @20% and some have even @80% !!!! So weird, right?
> 
> You can see a lot of user complaints in a website, just search " Micromax funbook problem/complaint" (the website named Complaint Board Forum i think.)



Same problem. Switches off at 30%. How do I change this?


----------



## nickzcool (Jul 3, 2012)

Terabyte said:


> Well that's odd! I have never faced such issue till date even after reaching 17% battery. I think you should take your FB to service center and ask for a replacement if possible.


How much time do u charge your funbook I mean charging ti to 100 %full


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 3, 2012)

nickzcool said:


> How much time do u charge your funbook I mean charging ti to 100 %full


Sometimes I charge it around 80-90% sometimes 100%.
But I avoid discharging it below 35%. Only once in a week I discharge it around 20%.


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jul 3, 2012)

^^Me too, but I charge it till 100% and avoid going below 45%. Doing well till now.


----------



## hapdtop (Jul 3, 2012)

enticer86 said:


> Flash it!
> 
> Anyone brought any keyboard etc for FB yet? Am making my mind for 7" Black Cover Case USB keyboard for android tablet (Brand New) Ipad Tablet MID | eBay



Any other way can u suggest  ....I'm not familiar with flashing

Don't forget to use the vodafone 100 off coupon while purchasing from ebay


----------



## vicks619 (Jul 3, 2012)

guys i got my funbook with scrach guard on it. it is a little bubbly. Did any of you received with the scratch gurad pasted on it out of the box. I want to make sure that it is not used by somebody and repacked. is it come prepasted with scratch guard


----------



## nickzcool (Jul 3, 2012)

vicks619 said:


> guys i got my funbook with scrach guard on it. it is a little bubbly. Did any of you received with the scratch gurad pasted on it out of the box. I want to make sure that it is not used by somebody and repacked. is it come prepasted with scratch guard



Yes it was allready pasted and it was bubbly too and I got it from the distributer


----------



## maverik (Jul 4, 2012)

Any 1 tried any bluetooth dongle working with the device???
Any new firmware giving better user experice in using it ??


----------



## nickzcool (Jul 4, 2012)

maverik said:


> Any 1 tried any bluetooth dongle working with the device???
> Any new firmware giving better user experice in using it ??



Usb bluetooth not working


----------



## saurabh1 (Jul 4, 2012)

guys i bought funbook 10 days back currently i m on cyanbook 0.3 
everything is gud bt i have one problem my funbook gets heated up from the back not uniformly only some part gets hot this is happening from the first day i thought dat dis is normal
can u guyz confirm that it is normal or it is happening only on my funbook ?


----------



## batman (Jul 4, 2012)

we can use any micro usb AC charger with the funbook as long as the output is 5V right?..

Something similar to Original Samsung Micro USB Travel Charger For Galaxy S 3 i9300 S2 S Advance Note | eBay


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 4, 2012)

saurabh1 said:


> guys i bought funbook 10 days back currently i m on cyanbook 0.3
> everything is gud bt i have one problem my funbook gets heated up from the back not uniformly only some part gets hot this is happening from the first day i thought dat dis is normal
> can u guyz confirm that it is normal or it is happening only on my funbook ?


Its completely normal. Mine generally gets heated at the bottom of the device(which is where mostly the processor is located).


----------



## aanderful (Jul 4, 2012)

I have just bought the funbook.


----------



## vicks619 (Jul 5, 2012)

there is no problem of shutting down of funbook at various battery levels with mine. worked like charm at 13-14% as well


----------



## tkin (Jul 5, 2012)

batman said:


> we can use any micro usb AC charger with the funbook as long as the output is 5V right?..
> 
> Something similar to Original Samsung Micro USB Travel Charger For Galaxy S 3 i9300 S2 S Advance Note | eBay


Funbook has Mini USB, not Micro USB, so it won't work, looks for Mini USB chargers.

BTW: My OTG cable is loose, sometimes the usb drive gets ejected for no apparent reason, maybe the port is loose.


----------



## batman (Jul 5, 2012)

tkin said:


> Funbook has Mini USB, not Micro USB, so it won't work, looks for Mini US chargers.



Thanks for the correction....


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 5, 2012)

Terabyte said:


> What problem are you guys facing? Is your tab switching off after reaching 30% battery or what?
> 
> BTW the touchscreen does act weird during charging, not always but sometimes.



this is standard with touch screen phiones and tablets. As capacitive touch uses electrical signals, during charging it acts weird, so it is advised to not use capacitive touchscreens while charging


----------



## nickzcool (Jul 5, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> this is standard with touch screen phiones and tablets. As capacitive touch uses electrical signals, during charging it acts weird, so it is advised to not use capacitive touchscreens while charging



I have a samsung capacitive android phone . But it works fine when I use it while charging


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 5, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> this is standard with touch screen phiones and tablets. As capacitive touch uses electrical signals, during charging it acts weird, so it is advised to not use capacitive touchscreens while charging



Didn't know that! Thanks


----------



## audiophilic (Jul 5, 2012)

the going looks good on this funbook. i'm tempted to get one.


----------



## vicks619 (Jul 5, 2012)

hapdtop said:


> Any other way can u suggest  ....I'm not familiar with flashing
> 
> Don't forget to use the vodafone 100 off coupon while purchasing from ebay



Does anybody has an extra 100off coupon and willng to donate or exchange


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 5, 2012)

I have ordered of flipkart and waiting from 5 days  ...they shipped 16 gb card in 2 days and taking soo long to send the tab

I have also bought the pouch already


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jul 5, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> I have ordered of flipkart and waiting from 5 days



Mine took 6 days !! I can understand the feeling of you waiting to get the funbook in ur hands !!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 5, 2012)

nickzcool said:


> I have a samsung capacitive android phone . But it works fine when I use it while charging



maybe you didn't notice but I've seen this with a lot of phones. The screen response becomes iffy. Plus its also mentioned in manuals, not to use while charging.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 5, 2012)

@techiemaharaj ..it was selling in my city for Rs.6800..else i would have got it on sunday it self...waiting is soo bad


----------



## tkin (Jul 5, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> maybe you didn't notice but I've seen this with a lot of phones. The screen response becomes iffy. Plus its also mentioned in manuals, not to use while charging.


Okay, but not an option for funbook, POS 2800mah batt.


----------



## enticer86 (Jul 5, 2012)

hapdtop said:


> Don't forget to use the vodafone 100 off coupon while purchasing from ebay



Please enlighten...


----------



## red dragon (Jul 5, 2012)

You recharge(more than Rs 200)from Vodafone online...get Rs 100 coupon from ebay(on purchase of more than Rs 200)
Nice deal actually!Bought a bunch of screen protectors for 4s dirt cheap!!


----------



## blackpearl (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm totally fed up with the Wifi not working. Sometimes it connects, sometimes it doesn't.

Any advice?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 5, 2012)

tkin said:


> Okay, but not an option for funbook, POS 2800mah batt.



True... with a lot of new, tablets and phones this is not an option


----------



## tkin (Jul 6, 2012)

blackpearl said:


> I'm totally fed up with the Wifi not working. Sometimes it connects, sometimes it doesn't.
> 
> Any advice?


Restart tab. restart wifi, make sure to forget the old network, change wifi pin, make sure no other device is connected with the router, change wifi name, repeat and rinse, pray to god.

The exact steps that I followed earlier, fine for now, dunno for how long.


----------



## Andrew (Jul 6, 2012)

my funbook worked good, until this happend, it shut down automatically, & when i switched on again it shows micromax logo afterwards a blank white screen..could't do anything afterwards..can any one tell me how to reset??


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 6, 2012)

Well there is a reset pin at the bottom of the tablet beside mini-USB port


----------



## Andrew (Jul 6, 2012)

Terabyte said:


> Well there is a reset pin at the bottom of the tablet beside mini-USB port




i tried it...it works for 5min, then again blank screen..dnt know what to do?? is there any other options?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks a lot guys to make me tempt and greedy enough to get this Tab  

Today got the delivery of gray back funbook 

now I even couldnt open anything coz its asking for some registration...I hope prepaid tataphoton plus works on it (not only the post paid one) else i dont have a wifi network at home


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jul 6, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> Thanks a lot guys to make me tempt and greedy enough to get this Tab
> 
> Today got the delivery of gray back funbook
> 
> now I even couldnt open anything coz its asking for some registration...I hope prepaid tataphoton plus works on it (not only the post paid one) else i dont have a wifi network at home



Congrats bro !!  
Yup it will work...


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks bro...

I havent played much to give a judgement...but the screen is very responsive...just that it lags sometimes after I open 2-3 things one after other 

the screen guard I got on tab is very clean and without bubbles from flipkart...will put new screen guard after sometime now...and will post a pic of it soon


----------



## tkin (Jul 6, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> Thanks a lot guys to make me tempt and greedy enough to get this Tab
> 
> Today got the delivery of gray back funbook
> 
> now I even couldnt open anything coz its asking for some registration...I hope prepaid tataphoton plus works on it (not only the post paid one) else i dont have a wifi network at home


Those are micromax apps, useless, click the small grid icon on top right to open app menu to find all apps, looks like you've never used an android phone before, the app menu is accessed from top right, you can drag app icons to home screen.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 6, 2012)

yup never ever touched android ...although used wp,sym,s40.ios 

yaah i went to that file manager...

i didnt find any uninstaller nor terminate any running application


----------



## tkin (Jul 6, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> yup never ever touched android ...although used wp,sym,s40.ios
> 
> yaah i went to that file manager...
> 
> i didnt find any uninstaller nor terminate any running application


To uninstall apps, click and hold icon from app menu, it will come to home screen, then drag it to uninstall text on top.

Micromax apps can't be uninstalled normally.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 7, 2012)

thanks a lot...will play with android tonight and then will ask stupid questions on android forum  

I read some discussion here regarding installing google play saperately ...but I can download directly from google play...yesterday downloaded winamp and facebook for android from it

am i missing something?? or mmx have updated the market?

Also guys please suggest good applications for 
uninstallation software
terminate running software
office
video player
music player

I am very new to android and I was lost yesterday after looking at those unlimited list of similar softwares


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 7, 2012)

sujoyp said:
			
		

> thanks a lot...will play with android tonight and then *will ask stupid questions* on android forum


Don't worry, it happens with everyone new to Android  



			
				sujoyp said:
			
		

> I read some discussion here regarding installing google play saperately ...but I can download directly from google play...yesterday downloaded winamp and facebook for android from it
> am i missing something?? or mmx have updated the market?


Yes you are missing out something!
Actually in some custom ROM(don't remember the exact name) the play store app is not installed, so you need to separately install it later on.
In stock ROM you *don't* need to install Play store since its already available.



			
				sujoyp said:
			
		

> Also guys please suggest good applications for
> uninstallation software -> *Titanium Backup, although you can simply uninstall an app from Settings -> Apps -> Select the app to be uninstalled and click on Uninstall button*
> terminate running software -> *No need of separate s/w IMO, simply Go to Settings -> Apps -> Running tab -> Stop the required process/app*
> office -> *Funbook comes with Documents to Go 3.0 which is very good IMO. Other free option is Kingston Office*
> ...


Replied in *Blue*


			
				sujoyp said:
			
		

> I am very new to android and I was lost yesterday after looking at those unlimited list of similar softwares


Same here, just too many options to choose from


----------



## tkin (Jul 7, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> thanks a lot...will play with android tonight and then will ask stupid questions on android forum
> 
> I read some discussion here regarding installing google play saperately ...but I can download directly from google play...yesterday downloaded winamp and facebook for android from it
> 
> ...


*Uninstallation software:* Titanium backup, this will allow you to uninstall system software, remove system softwares through this(like Mstore), be careful, a wrong touch(which happens a lot with funbook) could uninstall a necessary system software and make your system useless, always backup the software before uninstalling it, for non system software uninstall from normal app settings.

*Terminate running software:* Advanced task killer(made by Rechild), this won't stop softwares that have running separate services(green apps in advanced task killer), in android no task killer app could close them, you need to force stop them for app settings menu, you could directly open that menu from advanced task killer(long press a green running app).

*Office:* Kingsoft office. The documents to go that comes free with funbook works good as well but can't be updated due to some signing error, you could uninstall using titanium and reinstall it from play store.

*Video player:* MXplayer works very good, but has minor hitching issues, also get VLC media player, its really good as well.

*Music player:* Stock player is great, but has minor issues with audio hitching, you could try winamp and real player(I'm using this).


PS: The default android store is updated to google play as soon as you start it, its play store now.


----------



## blackpearl (Jul 7, 2012)

tkin said:


> Restart tab. restart wifi, make sure to forget the old network, change wifi pin, make sure no other device is connected with the router, change wifi name, repeat and rinse, pray to god.
> 
> The exact steps that I followed earlier, fine for now, dunno for how long.



Ha ha.. done all that. It worked once, but not this time.

I have a backup of the ROM made before this Wifi trouble started. I will try to Flash it and see if that works.

Is this a hardware problem or ICS problem?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks tkin...now I am much comfertable with android


----------



## tkin (Jul 7, 2012)

blackpearl said:


> Ha ha.. done all that. It worked once, but not this time.
> 
> I have a backup of the ROM made before this Wifi trouble started. I will try to Flash it and see if that works.
> 
> Is this a hardware problem or ICS problem?


This is an ICS problem, this problem has existed in android for a long time, from gingerbread days, google couldn't fix it, just like how they couldn't fix chrome for android.

In my case,turning off wifi, and restarting works mostly.


----------



## srm_harish (Jul 7, 2012)

*Original Funbook Rom Required*

Hi All,

Can you please help me by uploading your Original Fun book rom with baseband version 1.0?

Recently i have given Funbook to service center and they have upgraded my rom to 1.2  but it is not stable at all... so much of bugs....

so i would like to have the one which was released initially with Grey Colour fun book?

Thanks in advance


----------



## shubhamjain3120 (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi,
I Am new to this forum and not getting how to post a new post, so i am asking here, i own a funbook, today when i started camera app, it is showing that "Unfortunately, Camera Has Stopped". i had tried to delete the bloatware like entertainment, games, the tablet was working fine but suddenly camera has stopped. should i reset the device?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 8, 2012)

^^And that's absolutely how to post a new post 

Now, please be brief and mention what did you removed. If you have removed any system app on which Camera app is dependent it may stop working.


----------



## nickzcool (Jul 8, 2012)

Can any one tell me how to safely remove a pendrive frim funbook?


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: Micromax Funbook Camera*

@shubhamjain3120 If u dont have much user data, u could do a factory reset. That should solve ur problem...


----------



## blackpearl (Jul 8, 2012)

tkin said:


> This is an ICS problem, this problem has existed in android for a long time, from gingerbread days, google couldn't fix it, just like how they couldn't fix chrome for android.
> 
> In my case,turning off wifi, and restarting works mostly.



If that's the case, I will have to install a custom ROM because without wifi the tablet is useless.

Does custom ROM have wifi problems? If not, which is the best ROM to install?

Funseries or Cyanbook?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 8, 2012)

nickzcool said:


> Can any one tell me how to safely remove a pendrive frim funbook?



Go to Settings > Storage > Unmount the USB Host1.



blackpearl said:


> If that's the case, I will have to install a custom ROM because without wifi the tablet is useless.
> 
> Does custom ROM have wifi problems? If not, which is the best ROM to install?
> 
> Funseries or Cyanbook?



Nope, all the custom ROM's are working fine and not buggy.

Well there's nothing like best ROM, both the ROM are from diff. base. CM9 is feature rich and Funbook is based on Momo9 and streamlined ROM and much faster.

So choose yourself wisely 

As for personal recommendation, I'd say Funbook.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: Micromax Funbook Camera*

@shubhamjain3120 Reset it. WIll fix it.

Check if 3rd party apps like this Panorama App can use it.

Did you try restarting Device?


----------



## tkin (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: Original Funbook Rom Required*



srm_harish said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can you please help me by uploading your Original Fun book rom with baseband version 1.0?
> 
> ...


What bugs? I have 1.2, I see no bugs.



nickzcool said:


> Can any one tell me how to safely remove a pendrive frim funbook?


Go to settings(by clicking context button when in homescreen)>Storage>USB Host>Unmount SD card.



blackpearl said:


> If that's the case, I will have to install a custom ROM because without wifi the tablet is useless.
> 
> Does custom ROM have wifi problems? If not, which is the best ROM to install?
> 
> Funseries or Cyanbook?


The problem is with core android files, happens with almost all phones, it may or may not happen with a custom rom, just change the wifi security to WPA and try.


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 8, 2012)

Ok guys just flashed Cyanbook 0.4. Will post my impressions soon.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jul 8, 2012)

Guys my fb is still getting switched off at around 30%. Please help. Do micromax got a responsive customer service????


----------



## Anand_Tux (Jul 8, 2012)

Don't worry my friend this is the customer care no--1860 500 8286, just give a call and tell them your problem. BTW you can check this link--Micromax: Service Centre Locator


----------



## tkin (Jul 8, 2012)

Robin Hood said:


> Guys my fb is still getting switched off at around 30%. Please help. Do micromax got a responsive customer service????


Have you installed CWM?

Then reboot into recovery, and erase battery stats, a faulty battery stats file is the cause of this problem.


----------



## nickzcool (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey guys I did try the unmount sd card meathod for unmounting usb but it unmounts the sd card also and all the apps moved to sd card are gone from app drawr plese help guys this is really annoying


----------



## simon (Jul 9, 2012)

simon said:


> I removed the micromax apps an other bloatware by using sdlink  movies virtinit etc. Can any one tell me what will be the use of using a custom rom. Will it make the funbok faster ?Many threads explain on how to install new ROM but can any one direct or guide me to know what will be the advantages of installing a new rom and where to find the latest ROM
> Will a Jelly bean version of OS be released for Funbook



Can any one reply for the above ? Iam not able to decide if I should install a custom ROM or not.


----------



## Anand_Tux (Jul 9, 2012)

simon said:


> Can any one reply for the above ? Iam not able to decide if I should install a custom ROM or not.



Just check out this link my friend----Android: The advantages and disadvantages of custom ROMs | PhoneDog


----------



## nickzcool (Jul 9, 2012)

nickzcool said:


> Hey guys I did try the unmount sd card meathod for unmounting usb but it unmounts the sd card also and all the apps moved to sd card are gone from app drawr plese help guys this is really annoying



Any answers guys this is really annoying I have to reboot the tab every time


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 9, 2012)

tkin said:


> Have you installed CWM?
> 
> Then reboot into recovery, and erase battery stats, a faulty battery stats file is the cause of this problem.



Thanks a ton for this. I was trying out Battery calibration apps.

That's how I ended up losing root access. Now will fix battery and install Cyanbook 0.4

Apparently a Jelly Bean port is being worked upon for our tablet.


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 9, 2012)

comp@ddict said:


> Apparently a Jelly Bean port is being worked upon for our tablet.


Where? Source please!

Edit: BTW guys a new custom ROM based on AOKP has been developed. The name of the ROM is Kangbook.
Head over to xda for more info.


----------



## Anand_Tux (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey friends, just flashed cyanbook 0.4 on my funbook, I am not able to download anything from playstore after flashing, please help.


----------



## shubhamjain3120 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Micromax Funbook Camera*



techiemaharaj said:


> @shubhamjain3120 If u dont have much user data, u could do a factory reset. That should solve ur problem...


I did perform a factory reset but the condition prevails


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 9, 2012)

Anand_Tux said:


> Hey friends, just flashed cyanbook 0.4 on my funbook, I am not able to download anything from playstore after flashing, please help.



I am Cyanbook 0.4 as well, no issues for me.
Can you please elaborate what issue are you exactly facing?
Are you getting any error message?
Also from where did you flash the GAPPS?


----------



## Anand_Tux (Jul 9, 2012)

I have flashed the GAPPS from Goo.im Downloads - Downloading gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip and this is the thread in XDA forum----forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1682487


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 9, 2012)

Anand_Tux said:


> I have flashed the GAPPS from Goo.im Downloads - Downloading gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip and this is the thread in XDA forum----forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1682487


That's fine. But you still haven't mentioned what's the exact issue?


----------



## Anand_Tux (Jul 9, 2012)

I was unable to download anything from play store error 495. But after installing dolphin from the desktop, it solve my problem, I think the problem was with my wifi device.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 9, 2012)

Terabyte said:


> I am Cyanbook 0.4 as well, no issues for me.
> Can you please elaborate what issue are you exactly facing?
> Are you getting any error message?
> Also from where did you flash the GAPPS?



From one of the internal testers of Cyanbook itself. Fb friend.

A Jelly Bean port yes. 

Can you link us to the AOKP project?

Also, I'm thoroughly happy and disappointed with Cyanbook 0.4

+ great rom
- 56 MB free RAM. Stock ROM gave me 100-115 MB. Causes serious performance issues


----------



## nickzcool (Jul 9, 2012)

Any one help me regarding the usb unmount issue


----------



## karndev (Jul 9, 2012)

comp@ddict said:


> From one of the internal testers of Cyanbook itself. Fb friend.
> 
> A Jelly Bean port yes.
> 
> ...



Did u activate KSM ?

u mean Nihar ?? is working on a Jellybean port ?? 



nickzcool said:


> Any one help me regarding the usb unmount issue



dont unmount sdcard.. unmount under USB STORAGE


----------



## nickzcool (Jul 9, 2012)

karndev said:


> dont unmount sdcard.. unmount under USB STORAGE



I did it under usb mount but still it unmounts my sd card


----------



## nickzcool (Jul 9, 2012)

nickzcool said:


> I did it under usb mount but still it unmounts my sd card



Unmounting the usb effects my apps that are moved to sd card and I cannot see them anymore in my app drawr I have to restart the tab to get them back into the app area


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 9, 2012)

comp@ddict said:
			
		

> From one of the internal testers of Cyanbook itself. Fb friend.
> 
> A Jelly Bean port yes.



OK nice to know that.


			
				comp@ddict said:
			
		

> Can you link us to the AOKP project?


Here's the link -> forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1754621&highlight=kangbook



			
				comp@ddict said:
			
		

> Also, I'm thoroughly happy and disappointed with Cyanbook 0.4
> 
> + great rom
> - 56 MB free RAM. Stock ROM gave me 100-115 MB. Causes serious performance issues


Are you sure you are getting only 56MB free RAM? How many apps have you opened?
I am getting around 100MB free RAM with a couple of apps running.

Sent from my Funbook


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 9, 2012)

So anyone tried AOKP here..??


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 9, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> So anyone tried AOKP here..??


Flashed Cyanbook 0.4 just couple of days back, will use it for a week then may try AOKP.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm still on Fun Series v3.0. So how's Cyanbook v4..??


----------



## Robin Hood (Jul 9, 2012)

tkin said:


> Have you installed CWM?
> 
> Then reboot into recovery, and erase battery stats, a faulty battery stats file is the cause of this problem.



Thanks a lot for the help. But am still on stock rom  seems only CC can help me.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 9, 2012)

Thansk @karndev and @Terabyte

Problem solved with zRAM and KSM. Excited about the AOKP project too. 

I don't know who exactly is working on Jelly Bean. But hope it's out soon.


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 9, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I'm still on Fun Series v3.0. So how's Cyanbook v4..??


Actually this is my first custom ROM, so can't tell  how it is  compared to other ROMs.
Till now everything seems fine though. Only once the screen completely failed to respond, since it's going well.

*Update : Cyanbook ROM development has been stopped unfortunately! 0.4v will probably be the last one.*


----------



## nickzcool (Jul 11, 2012)

Robin Hood said:


> Thanks a lot for the help. But am still on stock rom  seems only CC can help me.



Let me know their response ...... and about wipe battery stats you can do it with any battery calibration app in the market I tried but no help .

Please help me guys with the usb mount issue I have described in the above posts


----------



## tkin (Jul 11, 2012)

nickzcool said:


> Unmounting the usb effects my apps that are moved to sd card and I cannot see them anymore in my app drawr I have to restart the tab to get them back into the app area


Same thing here, its a bug I think, so don't unmount the storage, just yank the usb out of the port, an error will be shown but it won't cause any issue.

I am having one more issue, if I lock the device then after some time the usb drive gets disconnected, and bringing the device out of sleep causes it to be mounted again, power problem? Should I go for RMA?


----------



## nickzcool (Jul 11, 2012)

I think the power off at 30 to 28% is due to the drop in megavolts of the battery I noticed when the funbook goes out the mv value is less than 3.5 mv


----------



## simon (Jul 11, 2012)

Anand_Tux said:


> Just check out this link my friend----Android: The advantages and disadvantages of custom ROMs | PhoneDog




Thank u.. can you also let know what is the latest custom ROM available?


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 12, 2012)

simon said:


> Thank u.. can you also let know what is the latest custom ROM available?


Following custom ROMs are available for Funbook :
1. [ROM][Funbook]CyanBook v0.4 -CM9 Based [05-07-2012]
2.  [ROM] Fun Series v3.0 - Custom Rom for Micromax Funbook ICS 4.0.3 [20.06.2012]
3. [ROM][ICS 4.0.3] JetMOD™ 5.0|Funbook|Beats Audio|xLoud|Smooth scroll| Adrenaline
4.  Kangbook - AOKP Rom for Micromax Funbook

I am currently using Cyanbook v0.4(its very stable), since haven't used other ROMs can't comment on them.

Hope this helps!


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks terabyte for the info....I too was thinking to give custom ROM a try


----------



## shuhailnp (Jul 12, 2012)

How is the audio quality ?
does it uses cirus logic like ainol ?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 12, 2012)

audio quality from headphone is good...speaker is crap.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 12, 2012)

Another good news for Fun Series users, Akhil has got a way out to remove that Green Android boot logo for those who need to claim warranty 

Check Out : [ROM] Fun Series v3.0 - Custom Rom for Micromax Funbook ICS 4.0.3 [20.06.2012] - xda-developers

Fix : Micromax Boot Logo Fix.zip


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 12, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Another good news for Fun Series users, Akhil has got a way out to remove that Green Android boot logo for those who need to claim warranty
> 
> Check Out : [ROM] Fun Series v3.0 - Custom Rom for Micromax Funbook ICS 4.0.3 [20.06.2012] - xda-developers
> 
> Fix : Micromax Boot Logo Fix.zip



That's great news! So now we can try this ROM without worrying I guess.

BTW I just noticed the Documents to go app which came with the stock ROM was indeed full version which costs some 850 bucks otherwise. For those on custom ROM should simply install the documents.apk from stock ROM


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 12, 2012)

Well I bought it when it was in offer. Got it for Rs. 54/-

Yes you can try out Momo9 and it's derived ROM's without any hesitation now.


----------



## ponraj (Jul 12, 2012)

tried to install custom recovery so used sparky root but this crap unrooted my device.how to get my root back pls help...


----------



## abhishekkai08 (Jul 12, 2012)

guys, somehow the serial number of my fun book is listed as unknown in about tablet->status. i found this out when i went to the service center and he won't take it now. but i flashed fun series rom and the tab is now working fine...but why the serial number went missing?? i purchased the device in about 4-5 days when it was launched. for people who bought it then, is the serial number listed?


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 12, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Well I bought it when it was in offer. Got it for Rs. 54/-
> 
> Yes you can try out Momo9 and it's derived ROM's without any hesitation now.



Great price to get it at. IMO its the best office suite out there for our tab specifically.

Won't be free for some time now so will have a go at other ROMs later for sure


----------



## hapdtop (Jul 13, 2012)

can you suggest a good pdf editor and data manager for internet over wifi


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 13, 2012)

hapdtop said:


> can you suggest a good pdf editor and data manager for internet over wifi



For PDF reader I would recommend EZPDF Reader. Its paid though.
There are many free alternatives like Adobe Reader, PDF to go(comes with Documents to go)

I don't use data manager so no idea about them.


----------



## bloodvayne (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi! I currently use Cyanbook 0.4 ... it's a shame karndev discontinued development... Any ideas for another OS to jump to if updates come?

Sticking with Cyanbook though now, it's quite stable and fast with 60+ apps for me


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 14, 2012)

bloodvayne said:


> Any ideas for *another OS* to jump to if updates come?


You mean ROM?
You can try Kangbook ROM if you want, that too is customizable like Cyanbook.
Although I would recommend you to stick with Cyanbook for a while because its stable and nothing to complain about 

BTW karndev _may_ resume Cyanbook development later but not anytime sooner. So


----------



## tkin (Jul 14, 2012)

Funbook is very nice device so far, but the 512MB ram sucks, every 1/2 hour I have to kill a dozen tasks just to get above 100MB free.


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 14, 2012)

tkin said:


> Funbook is very nice device so far, but the 512MB ram sucks, every 1/2 hour I have to kill a dozen tasks just to get above 100MB free.


Why would you want to have 100MB of free RAM?
Also there are plenty of articles mentioning how RAM management is done by Android, so I would recommend you to read that first if you haven't done so.
In Android users simply don't need to worry about running out of RAM, Android will help you out with it.
Killing tasks may hamper the battery life of your device. So I would say kill the tasks only if you get out of memory warning.


----------



## v.Na5h (Jul 14, 2012)

Guys , planning to get FB
is the screen guard provided with it is good enough to be used permanently

if not suggest some under 200 bucks (no ebay links)...
i got one for my mobile for 30 bucks...works like a charm...no scratches yet
i think anything above that is plain stupid
FK is selling it for 600 bucks...come on... is it worth that much money...its plain ripoff


----------



## bmsanju (Jul 15, 2012)

my funbook gets switched off reaching 35% of battery life   anyone help me out  resolving this issue......................


----------



## bloodvayne (Jul 15, 2012)

bmsanju said:


> my funbook gets switched off reaching 35% of battery life   anyone help me out  resolving this issue......................



I'm not sure... On mine (different brand, but same internals as funbook) I get a warning at 15% battery life, and then 5%, and then it turns off if I get any lower.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 15, 2012)

bmsanju said:


> my funbook gets switched off reaching 35% of battery life   anyone help me out  resolving this issue......................



Install CWM. First charge to 100%, reboot and enter recovery and WIPE BATTERY STATS. As soon as you do that, reboot and STOP CHARGING.

Should fix the issue. I had it too.


----------



## drkk (Jul 15, 2012)

" Unfortunately, settings have stooped "

This is the message I receive whenever I switch on my Micromax Funbook or try to open settings. I have pressed reset button 3-4 times, everytime funbook restarts, data in my FB remains as it WAS, and problem still persists. Can anyone tell me what might be the problem? Is there any way I can factory reset this tablet without opening settings. Please help

thanks and regards,
Dr.KK


----------



## drkk (Jul 15, 2012)

" Unfortunately, settings have stooped "

This is the message I receive whenever I switch on my Micromax Funbook or try to open settings. I have pressed reset button 3-4 times, everytime funbook restarts, data in my FB remains as it WAS, and problem still persists. Can anyone tell me what might be the problem? Is there any way I can factory reset this tablet without opening settings. Please help

thanks and regards,,
Dr.KK.


----------



## shuhailnp (Jul 15, 2012)

Is there any custom rom with bravia engine ported ?


----------



## usmslm102 (Jul 16, 2012)

Unable to start camera app says "*unfourtunetly camera has stop*" I'm on stock rom please help
*Thanks in advance*


----------



## vicks619 (Jul 16, 2012)

comp@ddict said:


> Install CWM. First charge to 100%, reboot and enter recovery and WIPE BATTERY STATS. As soon as you do that, reboot and STOP CHARGING.
> 
> Should fix the issue. I had it too.




can i enter into recovery mode witout installing CWM and wipe battery stats.?

Initially, when i bought funbook, there was no problem of switching off even at 4%, but slowly this problem is creeping in switches off at various level 20%, 15% 14% etc sometimes at 22-25% as well

guys how can i remove CWM?


----------



## shubhamjain3120 (Jul 16, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ^^And that's absolutely how to post a new post
> 
> Now, please be brief and mention what did you removed. If you have removed any system app on which Camera app is dependent it may stop working.



See i did remove the bloat ware that education and games part which not removed completely but showed unfortunately .... had stopped and now the same thing is happening with my camera.



thetechfreak said:


> @shubhamjain3120 Reset it. WIll fix it.
> 
> Check if 3rd party apps like this Panorama App can use it.
> 
> Did you try restarting Device?


Yes i did reset it, 2 times!!!
This happened with me i installed scan life and when i used to open it it used to tell me that camera is in use stop it, i closed all the apps but the problem persisted so i had to remove scan life, And now my BLOODY **** CAMERA IS SHOWING, " Unfortunately camera has stopped working".


----------



## vicky9 (Jul 17, 2012)

*Micromax Funbook Disconnecting Problem*

Hi all,
I have funbook and i am facing a strange problem of disconnecting wifi,usb and also usb dongle when my funbook goes to sleep. I have gone through the always on setting of wifi and also tried wifi fixer etc app's but the problem is still. Can anyone help me ??
Thanks in advance.


----------



## techlover (Jul 17, 2012)

usmslm102 said:


> Unable to start camera app says "*unfourtunetly camera has stop*" I'm on stock rom please help
> *Thanks in advance*




happened with me too , but after i restarted the tab it worked fine again 

hold the power button and shut down the tab and then restart


----------



## vicks619 (Jul 17, 2012)

the erasing batter stats file trick doesnt work for the switching off problem


----------



## Robin Hood (Jul 17, 2012)

vicks619 said:


> can i enter into recovery mode witout installing CWM and wipe battery stats.?
> 
> Initially, when i bought funbook, there was no problem of switching off even at 4%, but slowly this problem is creeping in switches off at various level 20%, 15% 14% etc sometimes at 22-25% as well
> 
> guys how can i remove CWM?




Guyz please dont hope that installing custom ROM would fix your issues. I already talked to Micromax CC and they admit that alot of FBs having the same problem and it needs a battery replacement. I am about to send ma FB by tomorrow. Mine had problems @20% first and it gradually increased to 30, 40 and now its getting switched off @ around 55%.


----------



## vicks619 (Jul 17, 2012)

Robin Hood said:


> Guyz please dont hope that installing custom ROM would fix your issues. I already talked to Micromax CC and they admit that alot of FBs having the same problem and it needs a battery replacement. I am about to send ma FB by tomorrow. Mine had problems @20% first and it gradually increased to 30, 40 and now its getting switched off @ around 55%.



I have not installed any custom rom, just installed superuser, android terminal, ES file exlporer to get the CWM, as people were saying wiping battery sats will solve the problem, but of no use. so i want to know how to unistall cwm so i can go the service centre to show the problem


----------



## nginx (Jul 17, 2012)

I think the funbook is incapable of pulling more than 0.8A while charging via the MiniUSB port. I am not charging via computer USB port, so no question of current supply restriction. I am using a DC regulator I built myself and its capable of supplying over 4A current.

The highest I have seen the FB pull is 0.78A and that's when playing Angry Birds. When the tab is switched off or in sleep mode, current draw for charging is stable at 0.58A. 

I am very interested in knowing whether the proprietary DC-IN port can pull more current. Does anyone know what type of connector it is and where I can get one? Its slightly thicker than a Nokia 2mm connector but not as thick as a 3.5mm connector.


----------



## rajnusker (Jul 17, 2012)

How does this compare with HCL's ME?


----------



## nginx (Jul 17, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> How does this compare with HCL's ME?



Specwise its quite clear that the Funbook is the winner by a fair margin. FB is also much cheaper. The only thing going for the ME U1 is its 3600mah battery which is impressive.


----------



## bloodvayne (Jul 17, 2012)

nginx said:


> I think the funbook is incapable of pulling more than 0.8A while charging via the MiniUSB port. I am not charging via computer USB port, so no question of current supply restriction. I am using a DC regulator I built myself and its capable of supplying over 4A current.
> 
> The highest I have seen the FB pull is 0.78A and that's when playing Angry Birds. When the tab is switched off or in sleep mode, current draw for charging is stable at 0.58A.
> 
> I am very interested in knowing whether the proprietary DC-IN port can pull more current. Does anyone know what type of connector it is and where I can get one? Its slightly thicker than a Nokia 2mm connector but not as thick as a 3.5mm connector.



I can't seem to find the connector type... But I use a universal charger and the Nokia 2mm connector seems to work, ( I hooked it up to a 5v/2a adapter). It charges quite well, faster than via MiniUSB but still slower than dc-in, and about 5 hours to fully charge.


----------



## rajnusker (Jul 17, 2012)

^Screen quality and dongle support? HCL has a better screen and all dongles support.


----------



## searchingheaven (Jul 17, 2012)

nginx said:


> Specwise its quite clear that the Funbook is the winner by a fair margin. FB is also much cheaper. The only thing going for the ME U1 is its 3600mah battery which is impressive.



Not only spec wise, Me does not have access to Google Play, no USB ON THE GO, and Cost is much higher than funbook. Funbook also has LAN support. 



rajnusker said:


> ^Screen quality and dongle support? HCL has a better screen and all dongles support.



Screen is more or less the same in both. While i dont know about dongle support, there are many sites which claim that any dongle can be used with funbook. Some youtube videos even show it happening. Google it and you will know.

Has anyone tried using the LAN feature of funbook with a SR9600 chinese adapter. Its not working with it. While other adapters like iBall's works awesome.


----------



## tkin (Jul 17, 2012)

Yesterday my fb shut down @ 20% batt, first time ever, damn it.


----------



## usmslm102 (Jul 18, 2012)

techlover said:


> happened with me too , but after i restarted the tab it worked fine again
> 
> hold the power button and shut down the tab and then restart



I try everything but not working..
Any other solution ..
thanks in advance


----------



## techofreako (Jul 18, 2012)

Its screen resolution is 800x480, which is very less...
as compared to its 7 inch screen size having 16:9 ratio..
Is there any way to adjust its resolution to 1600x900..

Thanks.. 

(As I don't own android device, i don't know much about android)


----------



## nginx (Jul 18, 2012)

tkin said:


> Yesterday my fb shut down @ 20% batt, first time ever, damn it.



Goodness me, I thought I was the only one with that problem. Today my FB shutoff at 40% battery and this is the second time this has happened. Last time it shut off at 41% battery. Something tells me there is a problem with the battery gauge and the OS is giving inaccurate readings.

Are there any solutions for this?


----------



## vicks619 (Jul 18, 2012)

tkin said:


> Yesterday my fb shut down @ 20% batt, first time ever, damn it.



but you were saying that you have got the problem fo shut down and you erased the wiped out the battery stats to solve the proble. after wiping my battery sats, my funbook is also switching off at 20% before it was trandomly at 15%, 10%. seems like a problem in every funbook. Is there anybody not facing this problem????


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 18, 2012)

techofreako said:


> Its screen resolution is 800x480, which is very less...
> as compared to its 7 inch screen size having 16:9 ratio..
> Is there any way to adjust its resolution to 1600x900..
> 
> ...



You can't. Its not a monitor for PC. Besides, it's maximum supported resolution is 800x480.

You can't go beyond that.


----------



## vicks619 (Jul 18, 2012)

comp@ddict said:


> Install CWM. First charge to 100%, reboot and enter recovery and WIPE BATTERY STATS. As soon as you do that, reboot and STOP CHARGING.
> 
> Should fix the issue. I had it too.



hi bro, were you able to solve the shutting down problem. I have done exactly what you have explained about wiping battery stats, but it still shutdown at 20% yesterday.

These are the steps i have done,

Recharged fulll 100%, while leaving the charging connector on went into recovery and wiped out battery stats. rebooted normally and took the charger off. after that when the battery reached 20%, it again shut down.


----------



## ink_fox (Jul 18, 2012)

hello,
I am also an owner of funbook.So,please add me to the owner list.
I am using funbook since 29th may but only just now I found this forum while searching for a solution to the auto shutdown problem.
my funbook shuts down at 55% and turns on automatically when the charger is plugged in.
wiping battery stats does not work.
I am a noob in android as this is my first android device.so, I'm still using the original rom.


----------



## simon (Jul 18, 2012)

Terabyte said:


> Following custom ROMs are available for Funbook :
> 1. [ROM][Funbook]CyanBook v0.4 -CM9 Based [05-07-2012]
> 2.  [ROM] Fun Series v3.0 - Custom Rom for Micromax Funbook ICS 4.0.3 [20.06.2012]
> 3. [ROM][ICS 4.0.3] JetMOD™ 5.0|Funbook|Beats Audio|xLoud|Smooth scroll| Adrenaline
> ...


Thank you Terabyte


----------



## tkin (Jul 18, 2012)

vicks619 said:


> but you were saying that you have got the problem fo shut down and you erased the wiped out the battery stats to solve the proble. after wiping my battery sats, my funbook is also switching off at 20% before it was trandomly at 15%, 10%. seems like a problem in every funbook. Is there anybody not facing this problem????



No, it was shutting down @ 10%
Was fine after wipe, then shut down @ 20% yesterday.


----------



## nickzcool (Jul 18, 2012)

tkin said:


> No, it was shutting down @ 10%
> Was fine after wipe, then shut down @ 20% yesterday.



Guys I went to checkpoint yesterday they took both the device and charger for parts replacement and many more people are facing these issues let me see what do they do with it will report u guys . They said it will take 4 or 5 days and regarding the battery stats wipe you can also do it with the battery calibration app in the market I tried but of no use .as I said earlier when the battery goes out its mv's drop below 3.5 mv which is the least limit in our battery that is why it cuts out .you can check this for your self in spare parts avaliable in market .


----------



## nginx (Jul 19, 2012)

@nickzcool, buddy do let us know how it goes. If replacing the battery and charger, does the trick, then we all have to take our Funbook to the service center.

For the record, wiping the battery stats does nothing to calibrate the battery. I tried that yesterday and my FB is still shutting down at 40%. When it starts again after plugging in charger, it starts charging from 40%. Its like the tab considers 40% as empty battery level.


----------



## vicks619 (Jul 19, 2012)

tkin said:


> No, it was shutting down @ 10%
> Was fine after wipe, then shut down @ 20% yesterday.



whihc rom are you using?


----------



## bloodvayne (Jul 19, 2012)

nginx said:


> @nickzcool, buddy do let us know how it goes. If replacing the battery and charger, does the trick, then we all have to take our Funbook to the service center.
> 
> For the record, wiping the battery stats does nothing to calibrate the battery. I tried that yesterday and my FB is still shutting down at 40%. When it starts again after plugging in charger, it starts charging from 40%. Its like the tab considers 40% as empty battery level.



Just want to ask, what was the battery life before it turned off at 40 percent (how much did you use the it before it turned off by itself)?


----------



## vicks619 (Jul 19, 2012)

i just flashed my funbook woith cyanbook 0.4 and the memory is showinfg to be 306 MB only and not 512 MB. what to do?


----------



## bloodvayne (Jul 19, 2012)

vicks619 said:


> i just flashed my funbook woith cyanbook 0.4 and the memory is showinfg to be 306 MB only and not 512 MB. what to do?


You're talking about ram? Mine is also at around 300, I don't think it's a problem, but it's just how android handles ram. At least 200mb go get ics up and running maybe?


----------



## nginx (Jul 20, 2012)

bloodvayne said:


> Just want to ask, what was the battery life before it turned off at 40 percent (how much did you use the it before it turned off by itself)?



Battery life is still around 4-5 hours which is standard for FB. So I believe I am getting the full battery juice. Until a solution is found, I am treating 40% as the empty level and hence as soon as battery is down to 50% or less, I plug in the charger.


----------



## nickzcool (Jul 20, 2012)

nginx said:


> Battery life is still around 4-5 hours which is standard for FB. So I believe I am getting the full battery juice. Until a solution is found, I am treating 40% as the empty level and hence as soon as battery is down to 50% or less, I plug in the charger.



May b u guys are right bt still its a bug any way .


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 20, 2012)

For people having problem with battery, I'll tell you the exact steps I carried out to get rid of it:


First I flashed Cyanbook 0.4

Then I charged to 100%.

Then I rebooted into CWM.

Then I removed charger.

Then I wiped battery stats and rebooted.

Tada!


----------



## usmslm102 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hey frnds please help me....
I have problem with  camera on 
Funbook
It says "unfourtunetly,camera has stop"
I tried everything..
1-wipe everything data,dalvik-cache. etc
2-flash stock rom via cwm
3-flash funseries v0.3
4-flash cyanbook v3 , v4
but not working...
please help m im in big trouble
Thanks in advance


----------



## vicks619 (Jul 23, 2012)

guys after flashing cyanbook 0.4, i am getting around 3 hours of battery life. is it so for everybody or just me. And the early shut down problem seems to have gone with cyanbook as the tab is giving warnings at 15% and below and shutting donw when the battery goes below 4%


----------



## nginx (Jul 23, 2012)

vicks619 said:


> guys after flashing cyanbook 0.4, i am getting around 3 hours of battery life. is it so for everybody or just me. And the early shut down problem seems to have gone with cyanbook as the tab is giving warnings at 15% and below and shutting donw when the battery goes below 4%



3 hours doing what? If you were gaming during the whole time, 3 hours is not bad. If you were surfing, then something is wrong as I easily get over 4.5 hrs surfing.

I will try flashing cyanbook too if it solves the battery problem. Anyone else can confirm if this has solved the problem?


----------



## ink_fox (Jul 23, 2012)

nginx said:


> 3 hours doing what? If you were gaming during the whole time, 3 hours is not bad. If you were surfing, then something is wrong as I easily get over 4.5 hrs surfing.
> 
> I will try flashing cyanbook too if it solves the battery problem. Anyone else can confirm if this has solved the problem?



my friend uses cyanbook but has the same problem at 35%.


----------



## kalyanrebba (Jul 23, 2012)

Guys i need a suggestion .....

find the url of this site

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-t...-vs-iberrys-auxus-02-vs-karbon-smart-tab.html


waiting for the reply 

Thanks and regards

Kalyan


----------



## nginx (Jul 24, 2012)

ink_fox said:


> my friend uses cyanbook but has the same problem at 35%.



Great, that means the problem is elsewhere


----------



## Andrew (Aug 11, 2012)

I got a mercury m2 Tab from my uncle as my birthday present, since am already have funbook , am planning to give 1 Tab to my brother, I don't know which Tab to give, plz guide me on this.. m2 is android 2.3 baterry is good..but I play games lot,  so I wanted toknow which one is better,  thank in advance


----------



## Terabyte (Aug 20, 2012)

Time to experience Cyanbook in JellyBean flavor developed by karndev!
The ROM is still in BETA stage -> [ROM][Funbook]CyanBook JellyBean Edition Beta 1 [19-08-2012]


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 22, 2012)

Jelly Bean on Micromax Funbook. A dream come true!!! Amazing work KARNDEV!!


----------



## maverik (Aug 23, 2012)

I have resumed the forum after a long time.
Whats this discussion about Cyanbook ? Is Jelly Bean available on Micromax Funbook ?
How is its user experience ?
2nd thing, i want to use webcam of funbook connecting with pc., whats the procedure ?


----------



## SahilAr (Sep 6, 2012)

My micromax funbook is not showing internal memory on my laptop/pc,is there any solution?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 6, 2012)

maverik said:


> I have resumed the forum after a long time.
> Whats this discussion about Cyanbook ? Is Jelly Bean available on Micromax Funbook ?
> How is its user experience ?
> 2nd thing, i want to use webcam of funbook connecting with pc., whats the procedure ?



Check out [ROM][Funbook]CyanBook JellyBean Edition Beta 3 [04-09-2012]


----------



## SahilAr (Sep 7, 2012)

@Krishnandu.sarkar,please help me,my funbook is not showing internal memory on Pc/laptop.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 7, 2012)

No Idea @SahirAr, Try asking in XDA to the respective ROM Thread which you are on.


----------



## SahilAr (Sep 7, 2012)

Ok,i will ask them about the issue,btw thanks for the reply.


----------



## maverik (Sep 8, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Check out [ROM][Funbook]CyanBook JellyBean Edition Beta 3 [04-09-2012]



 i want to use webcam of funbook on my pc., whats the procedure plz help?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 8, 2012)

^^I don't know. Try googling or wait if others can help.


----------



## kk87 (Sep 16, 2012)

hi guys,
I am confused between a fun book and a bsnl penta 803...can anyone pls advice...thank u..


----------



## SahilAr (Sep 16, 2012)

^^Both are "bIG SuCkerS"


----------



## batman (Sep 17, 2012)

Has anyone successfully managed to move game data from internal sd to external sd in funbook?..I installed GL to SD as well as Directory Bind.I couldn't make these work


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 17, 2012)

Today succesfully ported my MMX funbook to JB using Cyanbook ROM v1 link given by krishnandu...but sadly lost all my previous apps...

Thanks to all gurus

BTW can someone please tell me what i can do with jellybeans ...I hopelessly donno much about android


----------



## mastervk (Sep 17, 2012)

@sujoy

if you deleted your system and user data then you will loose all your apps..idealy you shuld take backup of your ROM before falshing to new ROM so that yopu can easily revert to previous rom with all apps and data if you like..

to take backup ..go to backup option of clockwork mod recovery (CWM)..make sure there is sufficient space (>1GB) in sd card..

i think you moved from ICS to jelly bean..you can do same think as you were doing with ICS..nothing special here..main feature of jelly bean is project butter (which makes phone/tablet around 30% faster than ICS)..also you would have "Google now" which is iphone siri like assistant..explore Google now its very good (if it can recognize our Indian accent )..


----------



## webpro2k02 (Sep 17, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> Today succesfully ported my MMX funbook to JB using Cyanbook ROM v1 link given by krishnandu...but sadly lost all my previous apps...
> 
> Thanks to all gurus
> 
> BTW can someone please tell me what i can do with jellybeans ...I hopelessly donno much about android



Hello, I'm new here. Wanted to know if I can flash my MMX Funbook Pro (P500) to JB, will it work? I read somewhere that it should work as it the same as P300... if so can someone guide me to the right link... I tried to flash my funbook last week and did something wrong and it ended up with just the micromax logo hung at startup I have given it to the service centre to reload the ROM as i was not able to get into the recovery mode (none of the key combination worked).


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks mastervk ....actually I boot with CWM and according to steps I wiped off my data/factory reset then backed up my ROM 
It was written in the steps I was referring .....but anyways its not a big loss...just some 10-15 free applications and some games

I found Jellybeans smoother and the desktop UI now is better...the battery problem is also solved...mine used to shut at 70% but now it worked even till 20%


----------



## mastervk (Sep 17, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> Thanks mastervk ....actually I boot with CWM and according to steps I wiped off my data/factory reset then backed up my ROM
> It was written in the steps I was referring .....but anyways its not a big loss...just some 10-15 free applications and some games
> 
> I found Jellybeans smoother and the desktop UI now is better...the battery problem is also solved...mine used to shut at 70% but now it worked even till 20%



app loss is not a big deal but if you are regularly playing games then you loose your progress..best way to deal with this situation is to use *"titanium backup"* free app..you can back up all system data and user data with this app..you can even backup apps so that when you move to new ROM you can install titanium backup and restore all other apps along with data...

you can use apex/nova/holo launcher .these are much better home screen replacements
cool that there is JB custom ROM for funbook..Micromax should provide official JB ROM too...


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 17, 2012)

I dont think we will get official JB rom since we got only 1.2 ghz single core and 512 mb RAM


----------



## theserpent (Sep 17, 2012)

@sujoyp screens please


----------



## mastervk (Sep 18, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> I dont think we will get official JB rom since we got only 1.2 ghz single core and 512 mb RAM



as custom JB ROMs are available we can get official too..but the problem is that most of the company don't release updated version for their phone.. 

have you tried Google now ?


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 18, 2012)

@serpent will post in evening....


----------



## tkin (Sep 18, 2012)

3 weeks now, my funbook still in service center due to faulty battery, should have stayed away, cheap cr@p is cheap for a reason


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 18, 2012)

That Jelly beans is giving me lots of problems ....now the tab lags a bit ....some games r just not working which I played previously, some application crashes easily...my 720p videos r lagging   which used to be soo stunning...  WTH what should I do  help


----------



## nickzcool (Sep 18, 2012)

tkin said:


> 3 weeks now, my funbook still in service center due to faulty battery, should have stayed away, cheap cr@p is cheap for a reason



I got myne back after  almost two months battery problem seemed to be solved but now camera was not working so now it is back to service centre ..


----------



## webpro2k02 (Sep 18, 2012)

Can JB be ported on mmx funbook pro (p500)? I just got back my tab from the service center after I messed up while installing cwm recovery. ICS on this tab is pretty good, but would love to have it ported JB after reading the reviews...


----------



## theserpent (Sep 19, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> That Jelly beans is giving me lots of problems ....now the tab lags a bit ....some games r just not working which I played previously, some application crashes easily...my 720p videos r lagging   which used to be soo stunning...  WTH what should I do  help



ROMS are never stable!!!!!!


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 19, 2012)

Kudos to @karndev for the Jelly Bean ROM Cyanbook

Praise

Micromax Funbook P300 Jelly Bean Custom ROM, Root, CWM, Flashing | Gadgetronica


----------



## deepaksharma (Sep 19, 2012)

i have also bought the micromax tablet.. but when they have launched the pro version of micromax funbook i am really pleased by using it ... now i am in dilema that y i buy that first funbook... anyone here to buy my funbook for 5k only because i want the funbook pro version ...


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 20, 2012)

Today again got into problem with funbook...started and it displayed only exclamation mark in a battery sign..
Donno what mistake i made...again same long process of finding the solution ....it was just a 3 key combination which helped..

I restored my original stock ROM...Thank you I dont want JB anymore


----------



## Ankit Omar (Sep 20, 2012)

This is very common issue going on even smart phones many people filed a complaint for this that after upgrading their phones from 2.3 to 4.0 they don't get the stunning performance anymore like before.
Here also the problems looks same so the only way i would like to suggest is to follow factory reset steps once but make sure once you done with that you may not get back to previous Android version....if I'm not wrong.


----------



## webpro2k02 (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Micromax Funbook Pro working on Jelly Bean*

finally got my funbook pro working on Jelly Bean 4.1.1 !!


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 29, 2012)

How how how?


----------



## tkin (Oct 1, 2012)

The replaced battery is working awesome, my battery stats, reading eBook throughout @ 30% brightness, only a small 10 mins break for lunch, and at the end when I took the shot it still had 19% battery left.

Since ebook reading is the only thing I do on this tab, its solid for 6hrs.

*i.imgur.com/35ww8.jpg


----------



## gump (Oct 2, 2012)

Seeing all the comments above is making me fear buy this tablet. Is this tablet worth it guys ?


----------



## nickzcool (Oct 2, 2012)

tkin said:


> The replaced battery is working awesome, my battery stats, reading eBook throughout @ 30% brightness, only a small 10 mins break for lunch, and at the end when I took the shot it still had 19% battery left.
> 
> Since ebook reading is the only thing I do on this tab, its solid for 6hrs.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/35ww8.jpg



Did they change your rom in my case they changed the rom which is not pre rooted and changed bootanimation its shows white screen instead of black behind funbook. I think this rom is underperforming what do u think


----------



## batman (Oct 2, 2012)

have you guys tried playing BIA2+ in funbook?. I installed the app and downloaded the data..When i launch the game all i get is a black screen..When i checked the folders,i could not locate the data files.Tried installing and downloading data twice and still it is the same situation.Any idea what is wrong?


----------



## power_8383 (Oct 4, 2012)

They have launched 'Funbook Infinity' which has 2mp rear camera, dual speakers, 4000mah battery at Rs. 6,700.
Going to buy that.


----------



## vinyasmusic (Oct 6, 2012)

Hey guys ...Has anyone bought the Funbook Talk ie inbuilt SIM ??


----------



## dream.window (Oct 7, 2012)

*Help Me Please!! ( Not Very Urgent)*

I don't know where to address my query, so i am posting here. I bought a mmx p300 funbook last month. As it comes with a mini USB2.0 port and a standard usb connection wire, i tried to connect a flash drive ( moserbaer 8GB)  and it showed up. Later I read somewhere that it is possible to connect a USB keybaord or mouse to the funbook.

I went a step ahead and tried the usb mouse. I was much delighted to see the pointer pop out of nowhere and working like the tip of a finger. What now?

This time I bought an external 4 port zebronics USB hub. This came as cheap as Rs. 50. Connected it to tablet, then the usb drive to the hub and it showed up as  usual. Next i plugged in the usb dongle -(hauwaie, or whatever  the spelling is), the green light in the dongle began blinking as it usually does while being powered and registering to the network. But hello, whats this notification, usb uunexpectedly removed. Usb drive not  showing anymore. Tested the mouse with dongle in one of the ports - mouse not working. Plugged the USB drive again and then the dongle, this time thhe dongle became powered and the drive was not unmounted. Tried to access files but the file manager acted too slowly while navigating through the drive's folders. But i  was unable to open any file of any kind. The file manager hanged. So I removed the pen drive.

After a lot of googling and reading over internet, I jumped on the conclusion that since my tablet does not provide much power to external  usb devices. The hub was trying to accomodate  more than one device on the power of just  one and the dongle being the more powerful device did not let that power shared by any other device in the hub. 

Now, my  question is that whether I should buy a powered usb hub to connect multiple  device  at the same time or I should abandon all efforts  on trying this. Please provide some advice


----------



## dsmas (Oct 7, 2012)

I have got P500 and rooted. Now I want to flash back original ROM of P500. by the way, why no differenciation of P300 and P500? thanks


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 8, 2012)

Micromax Funbook Talk P350 with Voice and GPRS launched for Rs 7,149

7 inch Android Tablet with voice support


----------



## vinyasmusic (Oct 8, 2012)

Any reviews for the Funbook Talk ???


----------



## Ramanath'94 (Oct 8, 2012)

*Micromax Funbook tablet frozen at bootscreen*

Upon restart, the device does not go beyond bootloader image (it just says "Funbook" for ever)...please help me... what can I do?..I heard about flashing....!! After flashing does it go back to it's orginal way?if so..how to do it(flashing)?


----------



## gourabex (Oct 8, 2012)

Anand_Tux said:


> [ QUOTE=hapdtop;1676106]Hi all I am planning to buy this micromax 400R portable 3g router. Will this work with my fb
> 
> 2.7k in flipkart
> 
> ...



yes ofcourse it works with funbook  .I have the same router and it works perfectly with my funbook. It gives immense portability my friend,just go for it.



Thanks a lot buddy. I am totally enjoying my funbook but sometimes it slows down a bit btw I have cyanbook rom installed. Any suggestion for the slowness   .[/QUOTE]

I have micromax funbook pro, p500. Can you please tell me whether the 400r works with my tab or not. and another thing, how to setup the apn to the router? without using the pc, using only the tab?


----------



## Tenida (Oct 9, 2012)

Funbook P300 can detect card-reader


----------



## aanderful (Oct 17, 2012)

The mediafire a/c is down. Can anyone please upload eyeoncomputers_script_ver5b_ics4.0.3.zip on another site and share the link?


----------



## theserpent (Oct 25, 2012)

+1 to mx fb here
*** New Device Forum Requests *** - Page 425 - xda-developers


----------



## ashashy (Oct 31, 2012)

hello guyz i recently bought a  micromax funbook and i installed a custom rom ( funseries v2.1 ) now i have a problem with the battery life of my tablet and also with the charger so i want to take it to service centre but as im on a custom my warranty has become void ! so im in need of the original stock rom ! and also plz tell me how to install it  ! plz help  me


----------



## Terabyte (Nov 2, 2012)

ashashy said:


> hello guyz i recently bought a  micromax funbook and i installed a custom rom ( funseries v2.1 ) now i have a problem with the battery life of my tablet and also with the charger so i want to take it to service centre but as im on a custom my warranty has become void ! so im in need of the original stock rom ! and also plz tell me how to install it  ! plz help  me


Did you take backup of your Stock ROM?

Here's the tutorial to get back to Stock ROM [ROM] [Tutorial] How to install original Micromax Funbook Stock ROM | Funbook


----------



## sajo (Nov 6, 2012)

Guys , i got delivery of a USB keyboard+carry case today. I bought it off ebay and is not of any specific brand. 
My Funbook however, detects it only occasionally. Connected and after a lot of tries, the keyboard icon finally appeared in the taskbar. Opened dolphin browser and successfully typed in the URL for a website , but by the time i actually went to type the content I wanted to , it was un-detected (for want of a better word) again. 
 Is there anything i can do to make it detect the USB keyboard on a bit more, permanent basis ?


EDIT : The external carry case cum keyboard works fine when I connect it to my laptop. So I am assuming the problem is with the Funbook software rather than the carry case. Any pointers ?


----------



## tkin (Nov 7, 2012)

After getting the 60% battery issue back again after replacing the battery once(one month) I gave the service center guys an earful and whoa, battery replaced in a week, they have battery in stock, if they are taking more than a week just thrash them a bit. Still never buying a micromax product ever :/


----------



## roby_is_cool (Nov 14, 2012)

damn! my funbook is bricked..

i was using livesuit and when it asked for mandatory format, i clicked on 'No', it started installing but i realized that i was to click on Yes, and i exited livesuite in the middle of the installation..

now my funbook isnt booting up, not even a logo and when i try to update its driver on pc, it either shows that drivers are already installed or 'the device cannot start'

it doesn't even show the boot logo, plain dead..

someone tell me what to do now? is going to the service center the only option available..?


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 19, 2012)

someone please explain to me just how many micromax "funbook" tablet versions are available, and their specs and how they match up to each other? and any sort of reviews/comparision?


----------



## Tenida (Nov 19, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> someone please explain to me just how many micromax "funbook" tablet versions are available, and their specs and how they match up to each other? and any sort of reviews/comparision?



Infinity, Talk, Funbook PRO.


----------



## dan4u (Nov 19, 2012)

hey @Tenida hows your funbook doing??


----------



## vickybat (Nov 19, 2012)

^^ Mine's lying at the service centre for more than a month now. Pathetic service by micromax.

My battery went kaput. Was giving some 10-15 mins backup and tab was like extremely hot. Had no choice but to give it to service centre.
My advice is to completely avoid this tab, save up and buy a good one.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 19, 2012)

dan4u said:


> hey @Tenida hows your funbook doing??



Mine funbook running alright but funbook after April manufacture date have serious battery problem. My advice for all: Don't buy any other Micromax or other desi android device. Buy from reputed brand like Samsung, HTC, Sony and Nexus.


----------



## dan4u (Nov 19, 2012)

yep I second that, mine has random reboots in-between something. next time only reputed brands, but the good thing is it was pretty cheap for a first time user......


----------



## Flash (Nov 19, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Mine funbook running alright but funbook after April manufacture date have serious battery problem. My advice for all:* Don't buy any other Micromax or other desi android device*. Buy from reputed brand like Samsung, HTC, Sony and Nexus.



Micromax A110? It got good reviews.


----------



## varunparakh (Nov 25, 2012)

Hope all Mmx FB users have had a taste of JellyBean! 
Most of us have been using KD's builds here. For others : here you go [ROM][Funbook]CyanBook JellyBean Edition V 4 [24-11-2012]


----------



## karndev (Nov 29, 2012)

varunparakh said:


> Hope all Mmx FB users have had a taste of JellyBean!
> Most of us have been using KD's builds here. For others : here you go [ROM][Funbook]CyanBook JellyBean Edition V 4 [24-11-2012]



how do u know that m known as KD ???


----------



## siddhesh1609 (Dec 5, 2012)

karndev said:


> how do u know that m known as KD ???



Hello Karnadev , I have tried installing cyanbook jellybean  and it went successful but all the times i lost my auto rotate feature. I even could not restore the rom i backed up and hence went for the Backup stock rom method it booted but auto rotate still wasnt working finally i went to service center they flashed stock rom and it was working again.. i repeated the process and again lost auto rotate and went to service center and got it flashed with stock rom.. Can you please help me with this problem as i want to use cyanbook jellybean (P.S. I tried installing all 3 versions of cyanbooks but no success)


----------



## hapdtop (Dec 29, 2012)

such a worst tab....will never buy any micromax product


----------



## varunparakh (Dec 30, 2012)

Just a mere guess, actually used your initials  i am no hacker trying to steal your identity! nOH NoH!!


----------



## Tenida (Dec 30, 2012)

dan4u said:


> yep I second that, mine has random reboots in-between something. next time only reputed brands, but the good thing is it was pretty cheap for a first time user......



Service sucks man. Canvas 2 also selling like funbook but soon enough people will realize what a waste of a money


----------



## bhautikjoshi (Jan 20, 2013)

Need help on funbook charger, 2mm pin charger had stopped working when I had purchased the tablet, the usb cable I was using until now also has stopped working now. Ncarry site has also closed, please suggest relevant options


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

akshaykumar12 said:


> Micromax Funbook Talk is the successor of India’s best selling Android tablet Micromax Funbook. In addition to visual up-gradation, it also comes with most demanded feature in tablet, the calling facility. Check out the Micromax Funbook Talk pricereviews, specification features.


Oh yeah: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/service-rma-watch/169297-micromax-company-run-satan-himself.html


----------



## Tenida (Jan 30, 2013)

akshaykumar12 said:


> Micromax Funbook Talk is the successor of India’s best selling Android tablet Micromax Funbook. In addition to visual up-gradation, it also comes with most demanded feature in tablet, the calling facility. Check out the Micromax Funbook Talk pricereviews, specification features.



Its Hatebook talk


----------



## prince_charming (Mar 9, 2013)

For those who are not able to connect zte cdma modems (zte ac XXXX) to   funbook here's the link to the tutorial.I am able to use my reliance netconnect zte ac 8720 now after following the tutorial.Actually its possible to use all modems.If anyone want to know more shoot me a pm. here's the link .  maximum-vision.blogspot.com


----------



## icebags (Jun 30, 2013)

Sorry that I am bringing back an old thread to live again, but I really need to ask something to Funbook owners.

Has anyone found a stylus that works good on funbook for handwriting/drawing ? I picked up a cheap stylus from ebay about an year ago and it was very bad with funbook - only gave dots when trying to draw a line with it. But it worked good on a Galaxy grand mobile.

Now I am seeing these new branded styluses on ebay :
WHITE BELKIN STYLUS CAPACITIVE TOUCH PEN iPAD GALAXY s3 TAB NOTE TABLET MOBILE | eBay
GRIFFIN STYLUS CAPACITIVE TOUCH PEN iPAD GALAXY TAB 2 / NOTE TABLET MOBILE TAB | eBay

And would like to ask if anyone found a stylus that works good with Funbook ?


----------

